#launchpad 2005-06-28
<Sky-Cop> Hi All
<Sky-Cop> :)
* Sky-Cop slaps SteveA around a bit with a large trout
<lamont> hrm... drive-by trouting
<Luciph3r> reDFog
<Luciph3r> Uptime	86 days 10 hours 42 minutes
<Luciph3r> notte nottina 
<shawarma> I'm curious. I just went to register my GPG key. It has three identies: My primary e-mail, and old secondary one that luckily still works and my work e-mail. When I entered the fingerprint it said it had mailed by secondary and my work e-mail and my GPG key did not show up as confirmed until I followed the link that was sent to me.. What would have happened if I had had only the one e-mail?
<shawarma> The other obvious question: why doesn't it send to my primary e-mail?
<shawarma> BTW I think Launchpad seems hella cool!
<shawarma> :-)
<JanC> shawarma : just tried the same and it sends mail to every address except those two that I use for Ubuntu...   :-/
<JanC> looks like a bug...
<salgado> shawarma, when you follow the link sent to any of your email addresses your key should be added to you. if it wasn't added, please report a bug
<salgado> we think that's a good idea to register the emails of all your non-revoked UIDs when you tell launchpad what's your gpg key, so these emails we sent to you are, in fact, to register all email addresses you have as UIDs in your key
<JanC> most people probably want to keep their email addresses from work or from other organisations they work for out of launchpad...
<salgado> shawarma, if you think that's not a good idea (you just want to add your gpg key, not your email addresses), please file a bug on it too
<JanC> for the moment people can remove the newly-added e-mail address after approving
<JanC> (that's what I did)
<shawarma> salgado: It WAS added. That's not the problem. There is no problem actually, since I had an extra e-mail registered in the key, but had I not had that, where would it have sent the e-mails?
<salgado> shawarma, right now if you don't have an extra email registered in the key you won't be able to add your key. that's a known problem and we're working on it, as you can see here: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/1072
<shawarma> Oh, ok!
<JanC> erm, "Edit Signed CoCs" should tell the people that submitting deactivates checked items...   :)
<shawarma> salgado: Well, you know the issue then.. i won't bother you any more. keep up the good work! Launchpad seems like a really cool system!
<salgado> shawarma, you're not bothering me at all. it's always better to hear about a problem multiple times than never know about it.
<shawarma> salgado: That's true. Thanks for your time.
<salgado> shawarma, no prob. and thanks for giving us feedback. :)
<shawarma> salgado: What's the Launchpad coded in? Python, I suppose?
<salgado> shawarma, yes, it's python
<shawarma> salgado: I thought as much. Is the code available somewhere?
<shawarma> salgado: I'm not enough of a pythonista to work on the launchpad, but I'd like to see it and learn from it.
<JanC> shawarma : it's not open source (at least at the moment)
<shawarma> Whiskey. Tango. Foxtrot.
<shawarma> Really?
<shawarma> that's just weird.
<shawarma> How come?
<JanC> don't know
<salgado> shawarma, the code is not yet available.
<JanC> maybe they first want to have stable release ?
<shawarma> salgado: But it will be?
<shawarma> salgado: Who develops it? Canonical? Are you a canonical employee?
<salgado> yes, it's developed by canonical developers and I'm one of them.
#launchpad 2005-06-29
<shawarma> How many employees are there? It seems everyone is a Canonical employee. :-)
<lifeless> not that many ;0
<Luciph3r> un po di Dylan Dog ... e poi forse .. nanna ? ... boo .. la dieta mi porta molta fame .. e poco sonno ... 8(
<Luciph3r> a domani
<mlh_> diffutils is both a project and a product.  that's not right is it?
<morgs> mlh_: that behaviour is acceptable generally - there was a time when we thought every product should be part of a project, even if only a trivial one like that.
<morgs> In practice, projects should be used to group products together.
<morgs> There are probably quite a few products in the database where some cleanup is necessary...
<mlh_> ok, it wasn't clear what is a project and what is a product.   but i don't think you should have two.  just delete my product registration  (and move links to lifeless's project)
<mlh_> the project already has sub-products.  it's too confusing to have the diffutils product
<morgs> mlh_: To clarify: you want the diffutils PROJECT deleted, and the diffutils PRODUCT linked to another PROJECT?
<mlh_> up to you  or robert, but i'd suggest deleting the product diffutils.  (as project diffutils already has an associated product:  diff)
<mlh_> jblack: you just missed me suggesting that launchpad product diffutils be deleted.  as there is a project diffutils, with an associated product diff.    Agree?
<mlh_> just to be clear: one is a PROJECT.   the PRODUCT diffutils (one i registered) should be deleted
<carlos> mlh_, a project does not have releases or translations, just a set of products
<carlos> mlh_, so usually, is the project what should be removed
<carlos> morgs, ?
<jblack> mlh_: Which product has which data associated with it? 
<mlh_> PROJECT diffutils has PRODUCT diff associated
<mlh_> i suggest that PRODUCT diffutils should be deleted
<jblack> mlh_: There's a prodcut diffutils and a product diff (associated with project diffutils) 
<jblack> does either diffutils or diff have imports? rosetta, etc? 
<mlh_> then i'm unclear on the concept :-)
<jblack> mlh_: I'm just quoting you. 
<mlh_> anyway up to you guys.  I found it surprising but then i'm a doap dilletante
<jblack> Looks like neither product has an import
<mlh_> "just quoting me"  -- yes, I see sorry.  
<mlh_> yeah.  an import is what i went looking for originally.  there's a patch in diff3 cvs which is useful for tla/baz
<mlh_> (which I can't find fwiw .. the gnu cvs seems to be empty.  but i swear i saw it there a month or so ago)
<jblack> I'm looking it up in various places.
<jblack> do you have the cvs/cvn info for it? 
<mlh_> http://savannah.gnu.org/cgi-bin/viewcvs/diffutils
<jblack> Let me get the products sorted out with ddaa, and we'll get it in the queue for import. sound good? 
<jblack> (ddaa made one product, lifeless made the other, and they're both more authoritive on the namespace than I)
<mlh_> _I_ registered the product diffutils.  And I'm still shown as lead maintainer, which is pretty comical.
<jblack> Hmmm. Seems to be a UI gap. 
<jblack> Lets move this
<mpt> mlh_: Well, as long as we have products being registered by people other than the real maintainer, we have to give the maintainership to *someone* who has a Launchpad account, because we don't want to be spamming someone who isn't interested in Launchpad
<jblack> ddaa is sorting it out
<mlh_> mpt: yep.
<mlh_> mpt: OT, I read your blog on ubuntu usability today. brilliant
<jblack> mlh_: We're going to use the diffutils-diff product like you want. :) 
<jblack> mlh_: Its in the process, but build is broken for it. 
<mpt> mlh_: thanks
<Luciph3r> ao ... si esce .. pizza !!!! 
<jblack> I invited /win 9
#launchpad 2005-07-01
<Luciph3r> raga ... iso da 720mb .. entra in un cd da 80 ? so che non ci entra .. ma spero che qualcuno mi dica che c'e' un modo per farcela entrare ... 
<Nafallo> hi! anyone care to reset my passwd? pwgen -cnys 72 generated one didn't work very well :-P
<HWolf> poor bugger. :P
<Nafallo> baah
<Nafallo> I have a bug assigned in there ;-)
<Nafallo> hmm, what does LP support password-wise? only A-Z, a-z, 0-9?
<Nafallo> 64 chars worked, never mind
<hashar> hello there :))
<hashar> how can we see some progress in the translation ? :)
<hashar> is that reviewed by a comity or something ? ;)
<carlos> hashar, hi
<carlos> hashar, What do you mean by 'see some progress'?
<hashar> I am translating stuff atm :)
<hashar> looks like if I dont check the "Someone should review this translation" the "todo" number is falling :)
<hashar> (I only check it when I am sure though :p )
<carlos> hashar, the todo number tells you the number of strings that remain to be translated
<carlos> hashar, so is normal that it 'falls'
<carlos> hashar, if you set the 'Someone should review this translation' check box, your translation will not be used until someone else reviews it :-)
<carlos> hashar, am I misunderstanding you?
<hashar> not at all
<hashar> exactly that :)
<carlos> hashar, if you have rights to modify translations, you can add them directly without waiting for someone else to revie them
<carlos> hashar, unless you have doubts and want that othe translation review it before anyone uses it
<Nafallo> carlos: how do I get that right? :-)
<carlos> Nafallo, usually all products are open but Ubuntu translations
<carlos> Nafallo, just request to join your translation team
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/ubuntu-l10n-YOUR_LANGUAGE_CODE
<Nafallo> carlos: did that, sweden :-)
<carlos> For instance: https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/ubuntu-l10n-es
<hashar> I am doing french xchat
<carlos> Nafallo, let me check...
<Nafallo> carlos: sure :-)
<carlos> Nafallo, my fault O:-)
* carlos moderates the queue
<Nafallo> carlos: I know ;-)
<Nafallo> carlos: but I did not want to put it that way ;-)
<carlos> Nafallo, You need to talk with the other people in your team and choose a coordinator
<carlos> so that person gets rights to moderate that queue
<hashar> once a string is translated (aka no more under todo), can users submit bug reports and give a better translation ?
<carlos> and decide who is able to join and who should not join until his/her translation skills are better
<carlos> hashar, yes
<Nafallo> carlos: oki. just have to squash a couple of bugs first :-)
<carlos> Nafallo, please, confirm me that you have the "powers" now :-)
<Nafallo> carlos: yepp! :-)
<Nafallo> carlos: thanks
<hashar> "Connection reset by peer"
<hashar> that one cant be translated in french
<carlos> hashar, ?
<carlos> hashar, why?
<hashar> cause everyone know about that guy named peer
<carlos> hashar, X-)
<carlos> hashar, same problem here in Spain, we got that translated as 'Peer has reset your connection'
<hashar> that's a very old joke ;)
<carlos> it was fun
<Nafallo> hehe
<hashar> hmm I should commit something like "connection reset by Beer" instead
<hashar> are easter eggs allowed ? :p
<carlos> hashar, I don't think the Spanish translator translated it as a joke...
<Nafallo> _that_ would make ppl confused ;-)
* Nafallo imagines support questions about why the admins keep throwing beer at the servers
<hashar> I did )
<carlos> :-)
<hashar> is there some kind of karma  ?)
<hashar> to keep track of people that make a lot of mistakes
<carlos> hashar, yes, we have that
<carlos> but we need to integrate it into rosetta
<carlos> is only used in malone atm
<hashar> at least the system exist )
<Nafallo> 80 :-)
<hashar> bahhh https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/people/thoane/+translations
<hashar> moderation needed for the french ubuntu translators team :p
<hashar> bahh
<hashar> the gpg thing wants me to change my email address :(
<hashar> nm, it was just validating my second email )
<carlos> hashar, French team has an admin already, so you need to wait for him
<hashar> fine :)
<hashar> also, is there a way to get a list of the top 10 projects requiring french languages ?
<carlos> not yet
<hashar> or the top 10 almost completed ? :p
<hashar> the same )
<carlos> right, the same
<hashar> a funny function would be:  "10 random" ;)
#launchpad 2005-07-02
<mdke> carlos, do you have a moment?
<carlos> mdke, I'm a bit busy atm, but just tell me what do you need and I will answer as soon as possible :-)
<mdke> carlos, thanks, I've noticed we have some new translations for the documentation so before I export them I have some questions. The main one is that some of the translations still say 1 or 2 TODO, but appear to be finished if I look at them.
<carlos> mdke, can you file a bug report with all details you can give us so we can debug the problem?
<carlos> mdke, msgfmt --statistics file.po -o /dev/null should give you the right numbers
<mdke> ok
<mdke> carlos, so far i'm just looking on rosetta
<mdke> i haven't downloaded anything
<carlos> mdke, what do you get if you select 'untranslated' ?
<mdke> carlos, nothing because I don't have translation permissions on the file
<mdke> carlos, but i've checked and nothing is blank
<mdke> an example is dke> i think those issues are already more than enough ;)
<mdke> 09:22 < jsgotangco> maybe we should move rosetta at a later date
<mdke> damn
<mdke> stupid paste
<mdke> dke> i think those issues are already more than enough ;)
<mdke> 09:22 < jsgotangco> maybe we should move rosetta at a later date
<mdke> hmm
<mdke> i am incapable of pasting the address ;)
* carlos is a bit lost...
<carlos> :-)
<mdke> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/ubuntu-docs/+pots/aboutubuntu/da/+translate
<mdke> finally pasted it
<mdke> ah i see why
<mdke> two of the voices have review tags on them
<mdke> carlos, my fault
<carlos> mdke, we are going to improve that
<carlos> as is an UI bug...
<mdke> carlos, is there any way I can get to see "unstranslated" on such files?
<mdke> rather than going through them all page by page
<mdke> for example, the French releasenotes has 1`TODO out of 127 voices, but I can't find it
<JanC> mdke : download the po & open it in po editor   :)
<JanC> as a workaround for now
<mdke> no other way right now?
<carlos> mdke, not yet, I need to show again the filter now that we changed the approach when dealing with  non editors 
<mdke> ok
<carlos> mdke, well, I think that perhaps, you can do it manually
<mdke> if I add my language as french will it show up?
<carlos> mdke, add a show=untranslated argument
<carlos> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/ubuntu-docs/+pots/aboutubuntu/da/+translate?show=untranslated
<carlos> I think it should work
<mdke> will try
<mdke> carlos, yay it works!
<JanC> yes, that's nice
<mdke> the one untranslated string for releasenotes (fr) is "Matthias Ulrichs"
<mdke> lol
* JanC makes a note of this "hack"  :)
<mdke> i will make a suggestion for that
<carlos> JanC, I will try to get that UI part fixed this week so you don't need the hack ;-)
<JanC> ah, nice
<mdke> thanks for your help carlos, JanC 
<mdke> also, thanks for the export all feature
<carlos> mdke, you are welcome
<mdke> that's awesome
<dholbach> hi
<dholbach> did somebody else experience problems with logging in on launchpad/wiki?
<mdke> i can log in to launchpad
<mdke> not wiki tho
<dholbach> i tried to reset my password, but it tells me, i need to validate it and that it already is validated at the same time :)
<mdke> heh
<dholbach> sounds like the database has a hiccup or something
<carlos> dholbach, are you able to login into launchpad?
<dholbach> nope
<carlos> we are using the same id and passwords now
<dholbach> as i said: i requested to change the password, i got the mails, everything went fine, when i needed to validate it, it told me that it was validated already
<dholbach> when i want to log in, it tells me that it needs still validation :)
<carlos> what's your launchpad id?
<dholbach> dh@mailempfang.de
<mdke> for me, login at launchpad is working while login at the wiki is not
<carlos> dholbach, try to log in with danielholbach@mailempfang.de
<carlos> dholbach, the other email is added twice as validated and pending to validate, I can fix it but I prefer to wait for the maintainer of that part of launchpad in case he needs to debug that 
<carlos> mdke, are you using the email address as your username?
<dholbach> has not been validated too, hrm
<carlos> :-?
<dholbach> i always used dh@mailempfang.de
<carlos> oh, ok
<carlos> I got it
<carlos> you have them validated but you don't have any of them as prefered
<dholbach> i'm quite sure i changed that
<dholbach> because i had trouble in malone because of it
<dholbach> oh cool, i'm logged in now
<dholbach> let's see if the wiki works again
<carlos> dholbach, I fixed it by hand
* dholbach hugs carlos
<dholbach> thank you! you rock!
<carlos> will ask salgado (the maintainer of the people part) when he wakes up
<dholbach> so the wiki is still messed up, but now i know it's just the wiki
<mdke> yeah wiki still down here
* dholbach sets mode: taking-review-notes ;)
* AwayWolf sets mode: supercharged
<Simira> daf, carlos: should I be able to upload .po-files in Rosetta now?
<carlos> Simira, yes
<carlos> Simira, sorry, I forgot to tell you it :-(
<Simira> np... but Rosetta is down right now?
<Simira> oh, now, there I got in
<carlos> Simira, please confirm it lets you upload .po files
<Simira> working on it right now... just have to find the right file to upload
<carlos> Simira, ;-)
<Simira> I just have an extremely slow response from launchpad/Rosetta now...
<daf> the front page has a problem that makes it really slow
<Simira> hmm...
<Simira> the upload seemed to work, but there are no changes for the gaim statistics yet
<Simira> (i uploaded the gaim nb.po which is 92% done)
<carlos> Simira, as the message says, it takes some minutes 
<carlos> to be effective
<Simira> mm
<Simira> tumtidum... it takes ages just to load any page!
<carlos> we got a problem with your .po file...
<Simira> so, you do...
<carlos> Simira, could you confirm it does not shows any error with  'msgfmt -v -c yourpofile.po' ?
<Simira> 2073 translated messages, 61 fuzzy translations, 96 untranslated messages.
<Simira> handy commant, what is it?
<Simira> commando, even
<carlos> Simira, is to compile the translation
<Simira> ok
<carlos> into the binary file gettext uses later
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> Simira, could you open a bug report with a link to that .po file please?
<carlos> if you cannot upload it to any public place, send us it by email
<Simira> anyway, it seems it's changed the name of the last translator, and imported all the strings, it's just the statistics that lacks
<Simira> the po-file is from gaim.sourceforge, that should work well
<Simira> bug report... you want that in Malone, right?
<carlos> Simira, yes, please
<carlos> Simira, does it means the import was done?
<Simira> carlos: yes, it seems so
<carlos> I got an error in our log... so I don't understand how is that possible but.. anyway, it's a good thing :-)
<Simira> hmm... no, you're right...
<Simira> when I choose to show all untranslated messages, it shows from Strin #70 or something
<Simira> but it shows all strings when I choose All translated messages as well...
<Simira> #1155 for you
<Simira> Rosetta is becoming nice, btw
<carlos> Simira, thanks for the bug
<carlos> Simira, could you give me urls to see what you see?
<Simira> in Rosetta, you mean? https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/hoary/+sources/gaim/+pots/gaim/nb/+translate
<Simira> Norwegian Bokmaal translation for Gaim
<carlos> Simira, the untranslated and translated issue you talked about
<Simira> I just choose "Show: Untranslated messages"
<Simira> the url is the same... I'll make some screenshots
<carlos> ok
<carlos> Simira, no, that's enough
<Simira> hm, I'm not sure about that...
<carlos> Simira, hmmm
<Simira> if I choose "Last", and look at the last 50 messages or something, there are no strings???
<carlos> with translated, I don't see the untranslated ones...
<carlos> Simira, yeah, it's a bug in our batch system
<carlos> when you filter messages, we don't recalculate the pages :-(
<Simira> ah, ok
<carlos> lamont, around?
* lamont__ wonders if baz-1.4-2 is safe to upgrade to (from1.2), or if he should expect surprises
#launchpad 2005-07-03
<Burgundavia> gah
<Burgundavia> can I file a bug against an unknown package?
<Burgundavia> nev mind
<Burgundavia> can someone add Nvu please?
<Luciph3r> Hola friends
#launchpad 2006-06-26
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> spiv, bug 39814 is two months old and the fix is probably only one line, can you get to it soon?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39814 in launchpad "Misleading login hint" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39814
<spiv> mpt: yeah, it's on my todo list for today.
<mpt> yay :-)
<zh_denis> hi to all
<zh_denis> people say me, why i don't gen a letter from shipit when register?
<mpt> zh_denis, your mail provider may delay the delivery of the message from ShipIt if it hasn't received a message from ShipIt before
<spiv> Hmm, test_reconnector.txt failure from PQM again.
<jamesh> are we having a skype conference call today?
<lifeless> hiya
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> spiv: did you see the one i had?
<spiv> SteveA: yes, it's the same as the one I got.
<mpt> SteveA, why does wiki.launchpad.net (sort of) work? Should I make an RT ticket to remove it?
<SteveA> mpt: wiki.launchpad.net should go nowhere
<SteveA> if it goes somewhere, that's a bug
<mpt> it goes to wiki.launchpad.canonical.com via a certificate error
<SteveA> it was supposed to be made to go nowhere, as part of the wiki-moving work
<SteveA> jamesh, spiv, stub: call today?
<SteveA> mpt: call today?
<mpt> sure
<mpt> I'm just going to get some food, 30 minutes ok?
<jamesh> SteveA: sure.
<SteveA> ok
<carlos> morning
<mpt> icy
<mpt> icy icy icy
* mpt thaws his hands
<stub> Unlike my laptop - suspend too RAM seems to stop working after two or three suspends :-(
<stub> I've got a DELL technician due here in 47 minutes (although with Thai timekeeping, that is +- a few hours)
<mpt> 47 minutes - a few hours would be nifty :-)
<stub> Wouldn't surprise me if they came this morning and had the wrong phone number
* SteveA awaits pings from mpt or stub, spiv and jamesh for calls
<jamesh> pong
<SteveA> thanks jamesh 
<stub> pongy
<stub> My technician is apparently due between now and now+30 mins according to DELL
<sabdfl> SteveA: any idea why the repo branch i put up for review is not getting any diff on jamesh's page?
<jamesh> sabdfl: because the current pending-reviews code picks the parent branch to diff against based on the branch path
<SteveA> sabdfl: yes.  it is in a launchpad-repo directory, not a 'launchpad' one
<SteveA> sabdfl: i've almost finished the review
<jamesh> sabdfl: it isn't matching "launchpad.repo"
<sabdfl> jamesh: could that dir be called "launchpad"?
<sabdfl> or does it have to be launchpad-repo?
<jamesh> sabdfl: sure.  All my LP branches are in a repo called "launchpad"
<sabdfl> cool, thanks muchly
<sabdfl> will rename shortly
<sabdfl> SteveA: will renaming cause awkwardness for you?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> go ahea
<SteveA> d
<sabdfl> i've branched all my old branches into that repo now
<sabdfl> sucked a bit of chinstrap cpu over the w/e upgrading them all
<sabdfl> i'll move dirs tonight
<SteveA> jamesh: did we decide that it was feasible to use a revision in history rather than a name in the path of a location to tell what the merge target should be ?
<jamesh> SteveA: should be feasible, but I haven't made the change yet
<SteveA> mpt: how long are you around for today?
<mpt> SteveA, probably for as long as our call lasts, it's already 9pm
<SteveA> mpt: then let us have the call now.  i'll get voip set up
<stub> Hmm... skype has forgotten my password. And I forgot it long ago :-(
<stub> Anyone remember my skype name?
<SteveA> stub: i will be able to as soon as i restart it
<jamesh> stub: stuartbishop
<stub> ta
<sabdfl> SteveA: btw is there a less embarrassing way to do "if type(foo) in [type('sdds'), type(u'dsfsd')] "?
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> in the review :-)
<SteveA>  if isinstance(foo, basestring)
<mpt> SteveA, you hung up, and immediately a large fireworks display began outside
<SteveA> awesome
<SteveA> i like to go off with a bang
<mpt> I knew you'd have a suitable turn of phrase
<stub> Yay. Techie here.
<SteveA> sabdfl: review mailed
<carlos> hi, I had a small network problem...
<SteveA> stub: what is the techie doing?  are you available for a call?
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<stub> SteveA: All done
<SteveA> stub: i'm in a bzr-related meeting, and then going for lunch.  i guess i'll miss spiv and jamesh
<SteveA> we can catch up later probably if you're still around
<stub> Sure.
<mpt> SteveA, wiki.launchpad.net's new-found lack of existence is propagating across the Internet as we speak
<mpt> thanks Znarl 
<SteveA> mpt: great
<lifeless> review meeting time..
<lifeless> who is here ?
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> me
<lifeless> I will be 2 minutes, nature calls - sorry.
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Agenda
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless> next week is eurpython.
<lifeless> I suggest there be a meeting, but someone else run it. Jamesh, would you be willing to do so ?
<jamesh> sure.
<lifeless> some time and place ok
<lifeless> ?
<lifeless> thats 0703 at 1100Z
<jamesh> okay
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> actions from the last meeting - I forgot to add this to the agenda
<lifeless> jamesh, SteveA and I had to do a pre-code call each as the coder.
<jamesh> I haven't done one, but wouldn't mind discussing the svn symlink support for cscvs
<jamesh> (I've started on it, but it'd be useful to talk a bit about what needs implementing)
<SteveA> i haven't done one, although i did something similar in-person with bjorn
<lifeless> ok. how about you and I do a skype call after I've had lunch.?
<SteveA> like, from the same room?
<lifeless> I haven't done one, but I did something similar in person with keybuk
<jamesh> okay
<lifeless> queue status
<lifeless> one sec, browser giving me grief
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> there are 6 items in the queue
<lifeless> with the oldest 3 days old
<SteveA> one thing i'd like to mention: mark used a demo-url header in a recent addition to pending reviews.  this helped me as a reviewer to give the new UI a look.
<lifeless> this is ok, as its the weekend.. but we must not let it grow out of control now
<lifeless> SteveA: yes, that can be useful.
<SteveA> i encourage reviewers to *ask* for that
<lifeless> perhaps reviewers should ask if there are not such urls and there are ui changes ?
<SteveA> if it is not present
<SteveA> and the branch has UI changes
<SteveA> one thing from a recent review
<SteveA> people don't seem to know about operator.attrgetter
<SteveA> this can avoid the need for many lambdas
<SteveA> it has a distinctive enough name that i'm fine with it being in module namespaces
<SteveA> like   from operator import attrgetter
<SteveA> rather than    import operator
<lifeless> can we add this to the lp coding guidelines faq please
<SteveA> yes.  i'll doit
<lifeless> danke
<SteveA> lunch
<SteveA> eikim  piet!
<lifeless> any new business?
<lifeless> 10
<lifeless> 9
<lifeless> 8
<lifeless> 7
<lifeless> 6
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> 4
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> meeting ends, thanks for coming
<carlos> stub: hi, around?
<stub> carlos: Yup
<carlos> stub: I have a branch to add initial sampledata support for librarian
<carlos> but I would need some input/help to finish it
<carlos> would you have some time for it?
* carlos -> lunch
<lifeless> jamesh: so, shall we ?
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<lifeless> jamesh: so its after lunch here, just ping me and we can do that phone call.
<jamesh> lifeless: pong
<lifeless> pong
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<carlos> does anyone know if kiko will be around today?
<SteveA> carlos: i do not know.  maybe matsubara knows
<SteveA> or salgado perhaps
<carlos> SteveA: he said last friday he was going to fly to someplace
<SteveA> ah, he'll be in london this week
<carlos> isn't him in London this week?
<carlos> ok, I was not sure
<SteveA>          (Malone and Support)
<SteveA>          BradB, BjornT, Francis, Salgado, Kiko, Mark, Jeff B.
<carlos> right
<carlos> BjornT: around?
<SteveA> bjorn is in london too
<SteveA> what's up carlos?
<carlos> SteveA: kiko is working on a branch that blocks some urgent bug fixes
<SteveA> blocks in what sense?
<carlos> and I need to know if I could finish and merge that while he's busy
<SteveA> sure
<SteveA> so, do you know the location of his branch?
<carlos> SteveA: he's refactoring POFile/POMsgSet views
<SteveA> why does that block the urgent bugfixes?
<carlos> he sent me a diff last Friday
<SteveA> why does that block the urgent bugfixes?
<carlos> because he asked me to not touch those views at all 
<carlos> and thus, I cannot fix the bugs I introduced with one of my branches last week
<SteveA> i think you should make the urgent bugfixes, and send him a diff of what you did
<carlos> If he's not around, I will call him 
<SteveA> kiko can sort it out later
<SteveA> he's at the sprint, so he won't have time to work on this for a while
<carlos> yeah, but I think he has some extra work done while flying this weekend
<SteveA> what's the worst that could happen?
<salgado> kiko's around here. I can ping him if needed
<SteveA> that kiko gets some conflicts or has a little extra work to do
<carlos> so if it's near done, I could merge it
<carlos> SteveA: well, the refactoring was fixing also some of the bugs as a side effect
<SteveA> salgado: hi.  can you ask kiko if his pofile / pomsgset views stuff is ready for carlos to land
<carlos> salgado: yeah please, if he has 5-10 minutes for me would be really good
<SteveA> salgado: and if so, say where carlos can get the code
<salgado> no it's not ready to land. why?
<SteveA> carlos wants to do some work in that area
<SteveA> and so it will conflic
<SteveA> t
<salgado> go ahead
<SteveA> and kiko asked carlos not to work on it
<SteveA> good
<salgado> the conflicts don't matter
<salgado> enjoy
<SteveA> thanks
<carlos> salgado: do you want that I take care of that branch ?
* carlos assumes that kiko is behind salgado's nick atm ;-)
<SteveA> woah, freaky "being john malkovitch" flashback
<carlos> yeah, that movie rocks!
<carlos> :-D
* sivang -> out
<Kamping_Kaiser> later am
<Kamping_Kaiser> ate
<Kamping_Kaiser> *mate
<salgado> carlos, he says he'll do it
<salgado> (/me is back)
<carlos> salgado: ok, thanks
<SteveA> stub: png
<stub> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> stub: voice call?
<stub> I was heading to bed. Whats up?
<SteveA> just to catch up.  not urgent.  tomorrow will do.
<stub> ok :)
<SteveA> although i do want to talk with you before a roll-out
* stub gives up trying to make his laptop suspend and shutsdown
<crimsun> is it possible to nuke bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/wxwidgets2.6/debian/ ? My connection died when I attempted to bzr push, and now I can't continue in that branch
<kiko> why not? push --overwrite doesn't work?
<crimsun> I'll try it again
<crimsun> right, bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/~ubuntu-dev/wxwidgets2.6/debian': mkdir failed: unable to mkdir
<kiko> sounds like a bug in bzr to me
<crimsun> heh, in desperation I sftped in and walked the tree by hand executing ``cd blah && rm * && cd .. && rmdir blah'' recursively
<crimsun> no .dirs that I can see inside /~ubuntu-dev/wxwidgets2.6/debian using ls -a
<crimsun> I'm guessing I simply don't have permission to rmdir debian
<crimsun> I'll just use another branch as a hackaround in the meantime
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> that sort of sucks.
<kiko> is there a bug filed on this?
<crimsun> not that I'm aware; should I file one against bzr? I'm not entirely convinced I simply don't have permission to remove ~ubuntu-dev/wxwidgets2.6
<crimsun> or ~ubuntu-dev/wxwidgets2.6/debian, rather
<kiko> I think so at least
<lifeless> spiv: your merge hung. I'm bouncing it
<lifeless> kiko: you have been sending corrupt merge requests -  I have mailed you one
<lifeless> crimsun: /~ubuntu-dev/wxwidgets2.6/debian is not a valid path for a branch on the supermirror
<lifeless> crimsun: erm, it might be. I'll login in again in about 30 minues and talk then.
<kiko> lifeless, I know.
<kiko> thanks.
<lifeless> crimsun: ok, I've looked. You cannot remove the directory. you can remove the contents though and use the bzr api to create a new branch in it.
<lifeless> crimsun: easiest way is to use lftp to remove the contents of debian/, then do
<lifeless> python
<lifeless> import bzrlib.branch
<lifeless> bzrlilb.bzrdir.create_branch_convenience(theurlhere)
<crimsun> lifeless: ok. I've just gone ahead and begun to push to upstream-debian/ instead. Thanks!
* carlos ->out
<carlos> see you!
#launchpad 2006-06-27
<mirek> may i ask for help? i am new to launchpad and i would like to add new serie of drupal cms
<mirek> (i added new release to old serie :-( )
<mirek> no roseta admin in here?
<AlexMBas> hello all
<OgMaciel> can someone lend me a hand trying to solve a problem with Rosetta?
<AlexMBas> we're having problems with % substition on strings
<OgMaciel> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/scribus/+pots/scribus/pt_BR/+translate?batch=10&show=untranslated on string 99 for instance
<AlexMBas> any rosetta developer around here ?
<jamesh> my guess is that those strings have been incorrectly marked as C format strings in the PO template
<OgMaciel> jamesh: true
<OgMaciel> jamesh: is this something we'd have to fix it upstream?
<AlexMBas> yeah
<jamesh> Rosetta performs special checks to C format strings to make sure that the translations are compatible format strings
<jamesh> (which isn't really desired if the string isn't a format string)
<AlexMBas> jamesh, % followed by a space character should not be identified as a C format string, shound it ?
<jamesh> the best fix would be to the scribus source code, telling xgettext that the string isn't a format string
<OgMaciel> AlexMBas: lemme know the outcome?  I'll be doing something else
<AlexMBas> ok
<AlexMBas> thanks OgMaciel 
<OgMaciel> AlexMBas: my pleasure buddy
<AlexMBas> jamesh, who should do it on scribus source code ?
<AlexMBas> we (translators) ? or should we open a bug report for the upstream package ?
<jamesh> AlexMBas: probably the scribus developers -- if they add a comment like /* xgettext:no-c-format */ above the string, it will fix the problem for future po templates
<AlexMBas> cool
<AlexMBas> so I'll try to contact them
<jamesh> I am not sure if we have a policy for unsetting c-format for existing data in Rosetta though (I don't work on that part of Launchpad)
<AlexMBas> thank yoiu very much jamesh 
<AlexMBas> I'll try to contact the upstream development team
<jdong> is it OK to attach deb packages to bug reports?
<jdong> bandwidth/storage wise
<jdong> I don't want to be abusing launchpad's generous services
<spiv> jdong: should be fine.
<jdong> thanks!
<spiv> Assuming it's not openoffice-sized ;)
<jdong> Ubuntu Backports testers are gonna love you, spiv
<jdong> no, I'm not gonna upload any beasts like that!
<jdong> most of them are small packages, like rhythmbox or dia
<jdong> :)
<jdong> this will greatly improve our testing base
<jdong> btw, I forgot to say this earlier, but thanks for making bzr hosting and knits work on launchpad :)
<jdong> the automatix team loves you guys for that :)
<spiv> Cool :)
<jdong> these canonical projects are just nothing short of amazing
<jdong> in about a year you guys have made a service that rivals Sourceforge
<spiv> Hmm, they don't seem to be using team branches, I wonder if that's intentional.
<jdong> https://launchpad.net/products/automatix/+branches
<jdong> we've got 4 team-authored branches
<jdong> they're still learning how to work the bzr system
<spiv> Oh, I was looking at the "Official Automatix.KDE Head" one, which is under ~mstlyevil
<spiv> But I see there are some in ~automatix after all.
<spiv> Excellent :)
<jamesh> spiv: that is a "authored by team, registered by user" branch
<jamesh> so ends up in the user's namespace
<spiv> jamesh: Well, it's the location it was pushed to that I was interested in.
<spiv> jamesh: Mostly I was wondering if the ~<teamname> directories were discoverable enough that people would use them or not.  It seems they are.
<jdong> spiv: will launchpad eventually get some documentation on using hosted branches?
<jdong> spiv: I only figured it out because I was browsing around with a SFTP client, and came across the team folders
<jdong> then I asked ddaa in #bzr about it
<jamesh> jdong: ddaa wrote a blog article about it (and will write a followup on team branches)
<jdong> jamesh: I know that; but I don't think the average person exploring launchpad.net will figure that out
<jdong> something on either the bazaar info page or the register branches, or even the +branches/ page would be cool
<jamesh> jdong: yep.  Perhaps we should get some docs up on help.launchpad.net about it.
<spiv> jdong: https://launchpad.net/bazaar has a short overview
<spiv> d'oh
* fantasai pokes mpt
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<stub> SteveA: I don't suppose you know what airlines might offer cheap flights between London->Vilnius, Vilnius->Paris, Prague->Bucharest and Prague->London?
<jamesh> stub: I got an air baltic flight for london -> vilnius and back (the same flight Steve is taking)
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes time. Estimated downtime is 10 mins.
<stub> This is for the regular code update.
<stub> I've had to abort the update. Another attempt will be made later today.
<jamesh> any particular problem?
<fabbione> stub: what did explode?
<stub> I need to rerun a data migration script as some bad data has crept back in.
<stub> Znarl, elmo: Gangotri app server will be down for the next few hours so ignore the alerts
<SteveA> stub: london to vilnius and vilnius to paris: try air baltic (as james said) and lithuanian airlines (dunno what they're called nowadays.  all the formerly state-owned companies have recently rebranded themselves and no one knows who is who anymore)
<jamesh> lifeless: while working on my cscvs branch, I was looking at doing a test case for changing a file to a symlink in subversion, but it seems that subversion prevents you from doing that
<lifeless> ahha. if you do a delete and add then of the same name, changing type ?
<jamesh> that's what you need to do, yes.
<jamesh> so we shouldn't see evil branches that trip up bzr in that respect
<lifeless> wel, I'd like to be sure that that sequence wont trip up cscvs still - but its good to know that bzr can represent what svn does
<carlos_> morning
<jamesh> lifeless: sure.  I'll make sure that the file -> symlink replace (and reverse) is tested
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes for its regular code update. Estimated downtime is 10 minutes.
* lifeless nags jamesh about reviews
<jamesh> lifeless: I'm doing brad's at the moment.  Thanks for the nag
<SteveA> stub: ping
<stub> SteveA: pong
<lifeless> jamesh: thanks.
<jamesh> lifeless: I included some user agent stats in the analysis of the bazaar.launchpad.net logs.  It looks like we only had ~ 10 people try to access it with bzr-0.7 over the 50 days
<lifeless> good :)
<jamesh> the logs should give a good indication of how people adopt new versions of bzr
<glatzor> hi lifeless. Is it possible to remove a branch from bazaar.launchpad.net? I accidentally pushed the wrong branch to lp and after canceling the transaction process my bazaar repo on lp broke.
<lifeless> glatzor: no. you can repair the content using lftp and bzrlib though
<lifeless> jamesh: on pending-reviews, carols librarian sampledata branch shows as needs review, but AFAICT its always been in w-i-p.. any ideas ?
<carlos> stub: hmm, I just remember that I had to remember you the need to execute the migration script for my branch....
<glatzor> lifeless: could you please elaborate on this?
<stub> carlos: I already had. Duplicates crept in during the migration though - however, I think I can work around it.
<carlos> stub: yeah, but I guess someone was added after the initial migration
<lifeless> glatzor: what do you mean
<stub> carlos: I ran the script just before, and dupes crept in during the run.
<glatzor> lifeless: I don't even know how to fix a local repo :)
<carlos> you can remove the restriction, start launchpad, run the migration script and add the restriction again
<lifeless> glatzor: well, give some details about what is wrong
<stub> carlos: Not really, but I can work around it similarly.
<carlos> ok
<stub> Not that it matters, we have had to revert to last weeks release anyway due to other problems.
<glatzor> lifeless: https://launchpad.net/people/glatzor/+branch/gnome-app-install/sebi
<glatzor> I get the same error message if I try to push
<glatzor> lifeless: do you need more to know?
<lifeless> lftp to the branch url
<lifeless> remove the directory .bzr/branch
<jamesh> lifeless: I think the problem is the first item in Andrew's queue
<lifeless> and push again
<lifeless> removed it
<lifeless> can you run the script ?
<glatzor> lifeless: one little question: how can I connect using lftp?
<lifeless> ftp URL
<lifeless> erm
<lifeless> lftp URL
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<bradb> stub: around?
<stub> bradb: yes
<bradb> stub: How hard would it be to get a query of all Ticket.title vs. the first line (i.e. up to ".") of Ticket.description?
<stub> first line != up to ".". But not hard.
<stub> You want up to \n or up to . ?
<bradb> up to ".", if possible
<bradb> I should have said first sentence.
<stub> ok.
<stub> Gimme a tick
<lifeless> . turns up in abbreviations ;)
<bradb> stub: no prob, thanks
<stub> bradb: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileVl8aBh.html
<stub> bradb: That ok for your needs or do you need it csv or something?
<bradb> stub: that's great, thanks!
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<jamesh> bradb: btw, you have a branch that has been sitting as merge-conditional for 48 days (bradb/launchpad/malone-smallfixes).  Is there anything holding up merging it?
<bradb> jamesh: Some potentially controversial changes to filebug pages. I'll try to merge it as soon as I get coding time again.
<jamesh> okay.  Just checking to see if it had been forgotten
<salgado> anybody up for some quick code review?
<ddaa> lifeless: ping
<ddaa> lifeless: please run reconcile on vostok, kthxbye
<lifeless> ddaa: its in my todo, thanks.
<carlos> I'm going to increase the timeout value for staging. It will be restored tomorrow
<carlos> I need it to debug a problem there
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later!
<lifeless> stub: are you around ?
<stub> lifeless: yes
<lifeless> I just maied you about rolling out dyson
<lifeless> I thought I would prod you incase your mai was not open ;)
<lifeless> ddaa: around ?
<ddaa> yup
<ddaa> reading BranchRevision stuff right now
<ddaa> lifeless: that's what you wanted to talk to me about, right?
<lifeless> the +source page requires that cvs/svn details are put in.
<lifeless> this seems buggy to me, as some products release wihtout any cvs/svn repository.
<ddaa> the +source page is broken on so many levels it's not funny
<lifeless> so I'd like us to put back in place the 'no vcs' option that was there before.
<ddaa> I thought it was still there
<lifeless> nope.
<ddaa> ...
<lifeless> also, do you know who has privilege to change the ftp details in +source (without changing the cvs/svn details)
<ddaa> no clue, I'd bet nobody
<ddaa> this page is just plain broken
<ddaa> nothing it does makes sense
<lifeless> I think that is overly harsh.
<lifeless> do you think the release-tarball-pattern details belong on the same page as SVN details ?
<ddaa> IMO SVN details and the like do not belong in product series to start with
<ddaa> but release-tarball stuff does, since it's about the release series
<lifeless> I'm avoiding that discussion right now. It is a diversion from the discussion I want to have.
<ddaa> It's the only honest reply I have to answer your question.
<ddaa> Since SVN/CVS stuff should not be in product series, and tarball details is definitely a product series thing, they should not be on the same page.
<ddaa> However, as long as they are both in product series, it might make sense to keep them on the same page for convenience
<lifeless> well the problem is
<lifeless> that once the CVS/SVN is certified as 'good', they cannot edit the tarball release details anymore
<lifeless> we can either make the check for permission more fine grained - check fields on that form, or split it out to a separate form.
<lifeless> I'll draft a spec, get you and mpt and keybuk to eyeball it.
<ddaa> I'd rather have it in a separate form, as it's heading in the direction of separating vcs-imports from product series
<lifeless> its not about that, really.
<lifeless> but as we agree on different form, thats fine.
<ddaa> I understand it, but it's still heading in the right direction, regardless of the motivation
<lifeless> food time, tchau
<ddaa> what about source package association?
<lifeless> I dont know what that means
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/46240
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46240 in launchpad-bazaar "posting $series/+source yields a confusing warning" [High,Confirmed]  
<lifeless> do you mean 'http://launchpad.dev/products/test/trunk/+ubuntupkg'
<ddaa> about everybody that tries to set up a vcs import gets this warning, and  believe that the vcs details were not recorded
<ddaa> I have no opinion on whether the source package form should be separate from the release tarball form, but it should definitely be separate from the vcs import form.
<lifeless> I think there is already a separate form is my point
<lifeless> you will need to look at the view class and template, but I think that +ubuntupkg and the source package field on the +source form are functionally equivalent.
<ddaa> lifeless: I would like if you could get somebody to look at it
<yvesC> Hi
<yvesC> which package is supposed contains tuxpaint locale for french ?
<ddaa> I can and will look at things like complete-branch-revision, but anything else that's a distraction  from fixing vcs imports is out of scope for me until I can tell sabdfl I'm happy with how svn imports are doing.
<lifeless> dda1: so what do you think of complete-branch-revision
<dda1> lifeless: generally, I'm okay with it. I had some discussion monday with Kinnison about the caveats and how client code (soyuz) need to deal with revisions going away from branches.
<dda1> s/monday/sunday/
<lifeless> right. soyuz wont link to BranchRevision, I have a todo to update the record branch revision sec to reflect this change.
<lifeless> BranchRevision will become just a cache 
<dda1> I think the use case here is to record a revision and be able to tell which branch this revision can be retrieved from.
<ddaa> recording the revision can be done either by a foreign key to Revision.id or by a textual revision_id
<lifeless> not really
<lifeless> there are several different use cases.
<lifeless> for instance, one record branch revision use case is to allow connecting the dots between source packages and products.
<ddaa> the big caveat is that we cannot guarantee that a revision that was in the ancestry of a branch at a time will always be.
<lifeless> I know
<SteveA> sabdf1: reply to review sent.  r=me
<ddaa> lifeless: I thought you knew, but Kinnison wanted to be sure that you were reminded :)
<ddaa> "connecting the dots between source packages and products", that does not appear to require complete-branch-revision in realistic non-ambiguous cases. Having the full graph would be useful for best-effort in finding the "closest" (FSVO) relative of a branch, but that may be more that we what we would need.
<ddaa> I mean, finding the closest relative for ambiguous use cases.
<ddaa> s/use case/scenario/
<lifeless> I gave you a single use case.
<ddaa> forgive my confused terminology, my workplace is not as quiet as it is usually
<lifeless> particularly, I gave you one that is also relevant for the record-source-package-release-branch=-reversion spec
<ddaa> ?
<lifeless> but there are a number of operations we have planned to do in the past like:
<ddaa> ETOOMANYDASHES
<lifeless>  * where has this revision been merged?
<lifeless>  * which of these [set]  of branches is the one with the most recent code?
<lifeless>  * can I have a pony?
<lifeless> that all need different queries through the graph : so having the graph cheaply available for a branch or set of branches, and the reverse graph too, is important.
<elmo> lifeless: no
<ddaa> lifeless: okay, I already have one for tomlord on my shopping list, should I add you as well?
<lifeless> elmo: ?
<elmo> lifeless: you can't have a pony
<lifeless> elmo: why would you say no to me!
<elmo> lifeless: to make you cry?
<lifeless> I'm nice. And I'm no longer SOOO fat that I would break its back
* lifeless tickles elmo
<ddaa> what do you mean by "reverse graph"?
<ddaa> lifeless: we gotta play some mao in Vilnius with a pony rule
<lifeless> ddaa: the relationship of revisions to branches, rather than branches to revisions.
<ddaa> lifeless: generally, i think that "get all revisions in the ancestry of a branch" and "get all branches that have a revision in their ancestry" is useful for a variety of nice bling.
<ddaa> I voiced my specific performance concerns on the mailing list.
<lifeless> right, which I think is already addressed.
<lifeless> AIUI it the constraint will be fine.
<lifeless> and I've already discussed performance with stub
<ddaa> the performance of the specific query I gave is important
<lifeless> well, create a table with 1 billion rows and test it :)
<ddaa> as pages that give detailed branch listing are already soft-timing-out sometimes.
<lifeless> what is the detailed branch listing page - do you have a sample url ?
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+branchlisting
<ddaa> the issue is generating the "1704 revisions, 0 in the past month." bits
<lifeless> you do that through two queries right ?
<ddaa> ATM two queries per branch
<ddaa> the query in the post would allow doing one query for the whole page
<lifeless> right
<ddaa> it still needs to be reasonably cheap
<ddaa> it might be possible that indexes can prevent non-mainline revisions from slowing it down
<ddaa> I just do not know
<sabdf1> SteveA: thanks, will land when i get back from dublin, it's fine for this to roll out next week
<ddaa> The alternative is putting caches in Branch, that are updated by the branch-scanner or another script, but that's increased complexity in code not directly related to display that I would rather avoid
<lifeless> ddaa: the ratio is typically 3:1
<lifeless> ddaa: i.e. under an order of magnitude - if we are going to have a problem, we'll have it anyway.
<ddaa> anyhomw
<carlos> salgado: please, could you ping kiko?
<ddaa> I'm happy with that spec, esp. since you said that the branch scanner optimisation patch is already in the pipej
<carlos> salgado: I need to talk with him about a change he did
<carlos> hmm salgado: or at least ask him to read his email tonight, I think he did a change that would kill our performance on production
* carlos prepares an email
<ddaa> there would still be a hole with ghost filling, but it's not a big issue, and there would be ways to deal with it (e.g. compare size of ghost-unaware ancestry with what the db says once a day)
<lifeless> steve and I have been talking about he branch scanner somewhat too
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> just thought of an interesting corner case
<lifeless> it should be possible to generate a very fast scanner - I'm doing a spec up for consideration now
<ddaa> the database can know more of the ancestry than the branch
<lifeless> sure
<ddaa> so it might be useful to have branchrevision actually tell that a branch actually has revisions in its ancestry, although they are ghosts. In particular when there will be branch horizon (which expect to happen eventually).
<lifeless> Lets not preengineer that
<ddaa> sure
<lifeless> we can add that later at minimal cost.
<ddaa> We just need to make sure ATM that the branch scanner can deal with revisions turning into ghosts
<ddaa> so we can guarantee branchrevision tells us that a revision _can_ be checked out from a branch
<ddaa> and not break referential integrity when revisions start turning into ghosts
<SteveA> lifeless: ready for that talk whenever
* ddaa goes back to beating cscvs into shape\
<salgado> carlos, pinging him now
<carlos> salgado: I sent the email already
<carlos> so is enough if he's able to read it today
<carlos> salgado: but thanks
<kiko> hey carlos 
<kiko> go ahead, that was crazy.
<carlos> kiko: hi
<carlos> yeah, I saw your answer
<kiko> cool
<carlos> kiko: do you think we have any way to do 'make check' on staging to detect this kind of performance problems?
<kiko> well
<kiko> we could measure times it took to render certain pages
<kiko> and then look at that over time.
<kiko> I assume there's something that does that already though...
<carlos> yeah, but that will not prevent this kind of changes to land on production...
<carlos> we lack the QA part on staging
<carlos> because I think that change was scheduled to land today
<kiko> carlos, was it going to land today?
<kiko> and didn't it?
<carlos> kiko: I'm not completely sure, but it landed before friday night and stub has been rolling out all changes until friday night
<carlos> kiko: the rollout was cancelled
<kiko> ah. really? why?
<carlos> stub had some problems
<carlos> I think with the virtual hosting thing
<carlos> from Stub's words
<SteveA> yeah, missing config item for production
<carlos> Due to bugs in the recent publisher updates that cause Launchpad to just
<carlos> return 500 errors
<kiko> I see.
<kiko> well, land the reversal and then notify stub of it.
<carlos> ok
<kiko> great that you caught it on staging
<SteveA> combined with an early version of the vhosting code
<SteveA> that doesn't cope well with that
<carlos> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileL85TI6.html
<carlos> kiko: r=kiko ?
<kiko> carlos, yeah. though I would say in the comment that a) ret could have many results and b) the batching system will slice the results afterwards
<kiko> anyway, r=kiko
<carlos> kiko: hmm I tried to note that already ;-)
<carlos> but I guess if you request it I didn't clarify it enough
<Ro1> hi all
<kiko> carlos, it's fine, don't worry.
<carlos> ok
<lifeless> kiko - how does launhcpad make sure that security bugs are not visible to other people than the security contact?
<lifeless> kiko: or does it let it be visible, but hide access to the contents ?
<kiko> lifeless, private bugs are only visible to subscribers.
<kiko> that's the principle
<kiko> security contacts are subscribed to new security bugs
<kiko> that's how they can see them
<lifeless> ok. *how*
<kiko> sorry?
<lifeless> what words do I use to talk about this bit of zope machinery?
<kiko> oh.
<kiko> security.py mostly
<kiko> it defines who can see a bug
<kiko> combined with the zcml.
<lifeless> and this magically applies to stuff returned from sqlobject?
<lifeless> or only at the gap between content and view class ?
<kiko> the latter.
<lifeless> so e.g. the view class needs to strip out returned elements from a list that are not meant to be visible, or it will get prmission errors ?
<kiko> BugTaskSet.search() only returns visible items.
<lifeless> ok.
<kiko> so the answer is yes
<kiko> if you query and get back an item that you are not supposed to display and try to display it
<lifeless> and if it returned incorrect things by mistake the worst possible condition is 'PermissionDenied'
<kiko> it will die
<lifeless> cool.
<lifeless> thanks
<kiko> right.
<kiko> exactly.
<lifeless> I'm working up a related spec
<lifeless> and wanted to know enough to get myself into trouble.
<kiko> sure
<lifeless> so AuthorizationBase is subclassed, and the usedfor field gives the permission instance a context to find out data from, and a user requesting access
<kiko> yep
<lifeless> thanks, you have been a great help.
<lifeless> probably will still be a bit sketchy as I haven't checked the zcml side of it yet
<kiko> with zcml
<kiko> you define what attributes are visible/editable with what permissions.
<kiko> that's generally it
<kiko> see bug.zcml for details
<lifeless> the <!-- Bug --> bit ?
<kiko> lifeless, the attributes and set_attributes bits on the bug context object.
<lifeless> thanks
<Kamion> Hello. Is there any way to delete the registration of a bzr branch in Launchpad?
<LarstiQ> not without admin help I believe.
<Kamion> I was hoping I might be able to work around the fact that I can't convert from an external branch to a hosted branch
<Kamion> because I'd like to keep using the 'ubuntu' name for branches representing current Ubuntu packages, but that name's already taken by external branches for many of my packages
<Kamion> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/5575 says "the whole system is designed so that branches are easy to rename" but I cannot find how to rename a branch
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5575 in launchpad-bazaar "Do we really have to name our branches in Launchpad?" [High,Confirmed]  
<ddaa> Kamion: in theory you should be able to do it from the +edit or +admin form
<ddaa> not sure if the perms are set right, though
<Kamion> +edit doesn't have it
<ddaa> bug 5575 is about something else, which I started addressing in a ui branch (that's on PendingReviews) but that I never got the time to finesh.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 5575 in launchpad-bazaar "Do we really have to name our branches in Launchpad?" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/5575
<Kamion> +admin is forbidden
<ddaa> okay, that's a bug
<Kamion> ddaa: do you have any idea what my right answer would be here? I'm trying to convert to the distro procedure in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BzrMaintainerHowto
<carlos> Kamion: +admin is usually reserved for launchpad admins and 'experts' (admins with less rights)
<Kamion> ah, ok
<ddaa> branch/+admin should be allowed to the branch owner
<Kamion> want a bug?
<ddaa> admins and experts get the right to fuck with other people branches
<carlos> ddaa: who else has access to +edit ?
<ddaa> carlos: +edit and +admin for branch should have the same access
<ddaa> I think ATM +edit is owner-or-admin
<ddaa> but it makes sense to keep them separated, since +admin allows editing things that changes the URL the branch
<carlos> what's the point of having two pages for the same people?
<carlos> oh, I see
<ddaa> and the pages where the branch appear on launchpad, etc
<ddaa> it allows moderately antisocial changes
<carlos> I'm not completely sure whether is the best option. I think most of launchpad uses +admin for non owner tasks (or at least Rosetta does it)
<Kamion> bug 51130
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 51130 in launchpad-bazaar "cannot use +admin on a branch I own" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/51130
<lifeless> ddaa: +admin should be admins only.
<lifeless> ddaa: +edit should ahve the functionality the branch owner needs.
<ddaa> I'm keen on keeping the features to change the branch owner/product/name separate from the form normally used to change the branch sumary, external URL, etc.
<lifeless> ddaa: its a good idea to not give people hints to URLs that they will rarely have access to, and using +admin on branch does that.
<lifeless> thats fine, I support that.
<ddaa> lifeless: is there another standard name for "form allowed to the owner to change dangerous things?"
<ddaa> I'm happy to call it +crocodile if nobody has a problem with that
<lifeless> ddaa: the reset of lp does not differentiate this AFAIK
<lifeless> salgado: your karmacontext sql needs some comments to pass DBA review - altrting you early
<lifeless> salgado: see TranslationUploads for an example
* carlos_ -> out for 30 minutes
<carlos_> see you later
<ddaa> actually, I think branch/+spork would be a better name
<ddaa> Kamion: in the meantime, you can ask an admin to make the change for you
<ddaa> changing the branch name will break nothing
<Kamion> hmm, there are a lot of them; is anyone willing to rename ~30 branches for me?
<ddaa> Kamion: note that, as a convention, we like vcs-imports to be named the same as their series
<Kamion> ok, I don't need to rename any imports though
<ddaa> lifeless: can you accomodate Kamion?
<salgado> lifeless, thanks for alerting me. we're still working on that
<salgado> lifeless, anyway, is it just some comments on the new columns?
* carlos is back
<lifeless-lithuan> Kamion: what do you need done ?
<kiko> lifeless-lithuan, lifeless-lt perhaps? 
<Keybuk> cprov, Kinnison: I have another example of the uploader failing an upload that should have been approved
<Keybuk> do you want it?
<cprov> Keybuk: yes, anywhere in chinstrap would be fine
<Keybuk> would drescher not be fine? :p
<Keybuk> cprov: chinstrap:~scott/upload-20060627-102715-005864/
<Keybuk> note that the changes and dsc are both signed by the key that is associated with that user in launchpad
<Keybuk> and that he is a member of the right team
<crimsun> cprov: / Keybuk: to note, I recently (two days ago) bumped forward the expiration date on that key and reuploaded it to wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net.
<cprov> Keybuk: wait, this is all about a previously expired key ?
<Keybuk> ah
<Keybuk> crimsun: it's not showing up as not-expired for me
<Keybuk> or, it's showing up as expired
<Keybuk> gpg: requesting key C88ABDA3 from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<Keybuk> gpg: key C88ABDA3: "Daniel T. Chen (new) <crimsun@fungus.sh.nu>" not changed
<Keybuk> pub   1024D/C88ABDA3 2003-06-23 [expired: 2006-06-27] 
<crimsun> so the newer key simply hasn't synced yet
<Keybuk> crimsun: hasn't sync'd anywhere yet
<Keybuk> cprov: sorry to bother you
<cprov> Keybuk: np, anytime
<lifeless-lithuan> kiko: lifeless-lt would syggest less than lifeless
<cntb> hi anyone?
<kbrooks> Is there a bug open related to the CoC?
<matsubara> kbrooks: could you be more specific?
<kbrooks> never mind/
<cguima> boa noite
<cguima> algum me pode dar uma informao?
<matsubara> cguima: sim eu posso, mas este  um canal em ingls.
<cguima> devo ento escrever em ingls?
<matsubara> cguima:  melhor. voc tem mais chances de ter sua pergunta respondida
<cguima> obrigada
<cguima> my problem is with the wireless
<cguima> i want to work with linux
<cguima> but i  can't work with my wireless device
<matsubara> cguima: try asking on #ubuntu or #ubuntu-br
<cguima> do you know where to find drivers
<cguima> ok, thanks
#launchpad 2006-06-28
<sebakiller> hi
<Keybuk> s/soyuz it appears changes mails aren't reaching Debian -- does the Bcc thing actually *work* ?
<Keybuk> uh
<Keybuk> cprov, Kinnison, malcc: it appears changes mails aren't reaching Debian -- does the Bcc thing actually *work* ?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<jamesh> morning lifeless 
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> lifeless will be here any moment
<lifeless> hi jamesh
<kiko> hello there
<kiko> stub, ping?
<stub> kiko: pong
<kiko> SteveA, ping?
<SteveA> kiko: hi
<kiko> hey there
<kiko> I prepared an RSS/Atom mockup of a bug listing
<kiko> could you guys check it out and see what you think?
<kiko> http://www.async.com.br/~kiko/bug.atom
<kiko> does anyone have an RSS reader to see what it looks like?
<kiko> the charset is wrong but that's because apache's borked there
<kiko> stub, you know something about RSS, right?
<stub> different readers display things differently anyway.
<stub> I can have a look later - I need to head out and sort out mobile phone stuff :-(
<kiko> ok.
<stub> If it is valid, it is probably fine. I think
<stub> there is a validator on mark pilgrim's site somewhere.
<kiko> it's valid
<kiko> I just validated it
<kiko> stub, are you okay with us giving this a shot in production?
<kiko> it's a pretty simple change
<kiko> salgado!
<stub> Looks fine on bloglines
<stub> kiko: Give what a shot? I've just seen the result - I have no idea how you are generating it.
<SteveA> stub: do it, who cares if production crashes and burns!
<kiko> well
<SteveA> i mean, we only have a handful of users
<kiko> that's not what I meant 
<SteveA> kiko: can you get it up for review
<SteveA> then get it onto staging
<kiko> sure
<SteveA> then we'll test it on staging
<kiko> that's what I was implying though with the wrong words
<SteveA> seeing as stub has looked at rosetta RSS
<SteveA> i'd say stick it in stub's review queue
<kiko> really?
<kiko> there is rosetta rss?
<SteveA> i don't know whether it is running in production, but stub and carlos certainly worked on it
<mpt> Nice work kiko!
<stub> There is no rosetta RSS - just some api work that people want turned into rss.
<SteveA> stub: what's blocking getting the rosetta RSS finished?
<stub> SteveA: time. It is a low priority bug on my list compared to others.
* stub buggers off
* stub makes a mental note to file a bug on his laptop suspend only working once per reboot :-/
<salgado> hi SteveA. around?
<SteveA> hi salgado 
<salgado> SteveA, I was wondering if you would like to review a small patch that me an Francis cooked yesterday, as some preparation for implementing KarmaContext
<salgado> (it's basically some cleanup and better infrastructure for testing the karma framework)
<SteveA> sure
<SteveA> would you stick it on the pending reviews page, and i'll get to it during the next hour or so
<salgado> sure, that sounds fine
<salgado> SteveA, just added it there, with a link to the diff, in case it the pending-reviews script takes too long to see my branch there
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> jordi: ping when you're around
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<lifeless> jamesh: when is the next p-r run expected ?
<sivang> morning
<mpt> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> mpt: hello. reminder about the meeting summary
<mpt> SteveA, yes, I was just trying to start on it when the wikis seemingly fell over
<mpt> thanks
<SteveA> i used the wiki just now
<SteveA> i'll try again to verify
<SteveA> i can reach the launchpad wiki
<jamesh> lifeless: should be now
<lifeless> whts teh current freqeuncy ?
<jamesh> 2 hours
<mpt> SteveA, they're working for me too, they're just abominably slow
<SteveA> jamesh: i'd find it helpful for scheduling reviews to have the page tell me when the next run through is due
<jamesh> yeah
<jamesh> mpt: as iHug == iiNet, I'd blame iiNet's external links
<SteveA> salgado: ping
<lifeless> SteveA: there is a bug open on that already
<kiko> on pinging salgado?
<lifeless> or I thought there was. jamesh and I have had prior discussions on it
<lifeless> jamesh: did we open a bug on it ?
<jamesh> lifeless: I don't remember if a bug was opened on it
<lifeless> jamesh: care to open one in l-deve-infra ?
<salgado> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> hi salgado 
<SteveA> about the karma refactoring review
<mdke> can somebody remove the first wikiname on https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-doc ?
<SteveA> what prompted the refactoring?
<mdke> seems that the wikiname still isn't editable for teams
<SteveA> mdke: seems not even to launchpad admins
<mdke> SteveA: ah, alright then
<mdke> thanks for trying
<lifeless> mdke: there is no UI for this, and I'm in the middle of some things. I will email the dba.
<salgado> SteveA, we're going to implement KarmaContext and SupportKarma, so we wanted to make it easier to test and get rid of those unused methods
<mdke> lifeless: thanks
<jordi> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> we should also have a bug about being able to change wiki names for teams
<lifeless> done
<lifeless> mdke: care to file such a bug
<salgado> SteveA, there's a bug for that already
<mdke> lifeless: there is a bug about that
<lifeless> cool
<mdke> bug 2553
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2553 in launchpad "Can't edit group wiki page details" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/2553
<salgado> SteveA, just replied to your review. we did quite a few changes, so you might want to have a look at the new diff
<salgado> SteveA, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJX88K8.html has the changes we did after your review
<salgado> SteveA, is it okay to merge that branch with the changes we've done after your review?
<SteveA> salgado: yes
<Kinnison> SteveA: The soyuz team want to have a confcall. What's the easiest way for us to do that? (Skype isn't playing ball)
<SteveA> in what way is skype not playing ball?
<Kinnison> It refuses to allow me to find malcc or cprov, or for malcc to see me
<Kinnison> thus we have given up trying to make it play ball and come to ask you
<SteveA> did everyone restart/
<SteveA> ?
<malcc> It's not we can't see each other online. We're not yet in each other's contacts, and contact searching seems to be busted
<Kinnison> Yes, the directory service is refusing to find us
<Kinnison> Even a direct connection claims "user not online"
<SteveA> in mine, i see malcolm in my contacts and not online
<SteveA> i see celso, online
<SteveA> i don't see daniel
<cprov> SteveA: yup
<malcc> Ah ok, now search is working. Steve, you fixed it :)
<SteveA> i see malcolm online
<Kinnison> SteveA: Thanks, talking with you prompted skype to work and we just had a productive mini-confcall
<Kinnison> SteveA: For now, we intend to have one call per day 'til we're all settled and happy
<cprov> SteveA: would you have time today for a 400 lines diff code review ?
<salgado> I got 2 failures from pqm saying that my commit message didn't match the commit_re. (both of my commit messages had a r=someone)
<salgado> lifeless, have you done something on that side? (^)
<salgado> one of the commit messages is one that I used earlier today and I got a test failure from it, which means that it passed the commit_re
<lifeless> meh, I've bugger something up
<lifeless> salgado: what was the exact message you used ?
<lifeless> found it
<lifeless> go now
<salgado> lifeless, yeah, it works now. thanks
<lifeless> cprov: I dont have time to do a review, but rather than commenting out exit(1), do you think you should exit(0) ? :)
<lifeless> rather than actually running it concurrently ;)
<Kinnison> We covered that in our pre-review call, cprov is going to fix that
<lifeless> well the brnach is marked as needs-review.
<lifeless> either its ready for review or not
<lifeless> :)
<Kinnison> I spotted it after he put it up for review :-)
<lifeless> so I should allocate a reviewer ?
<Kinnison> Can you get PQM to output a ' ' between its name and its <email> ?
<Kinnison> cprov: ^^^ reviewer?
<lifeless> apparently not
<Kinnison> evo manages a spectacular rendering bug because of it afaict
<lifeless> I've tried before
<Kinnison> Oh well
<Kamion> anyone know where the combined installer translation files went in Rosetta?
<Kamion> IIRC they used to be in /distros/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer
<Kamion> oh, sorry, forgive me, I'm stupid. /distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/debian-installer (OBVIOUSLY)
* lifeless rotfl
<cprov> lifeless: tks, fixed 
<cprov> lifeless: yes, please (reviewer allocation)
<lifeless> done (jamesh)
<salgado> stub, around?
<cprov> lifeless: thank you
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Yannig> Do someone know when we are able to translate Edgy (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+lang/oc)?
<kiko> carlos does
<kiko> but he is on vacation today
<kiko> jordi?
<mdke> Yannig: not sure, but if you keep translating dapper, then your translations will be merged into Edgy too, so they are worth double :)
<Yannig> Fair enough :)
<kaol> what's the deal with having both kaol and kaol-debian registered on launchpad? I know that launchpad routinely adds accounts for DDs without asking, but why'd you make both?
<mdke> kaol: it is likely to have been an automated thing, you can merge the two accounts from https://launchpad.net/people
<mdke> there is also a third one of you by the looks of it. https://launchpad.net/people/kari
<kaol> nah, I was just curious, I wasn't going to use it for anything.
<mdke> ok
<Yannig> Thanks for the answers :)
<kiko> kaol, it's usually because you have multiple email addresses
<kiko> kaol, the reason we create the accounts is just to be able to keep the historical information. we don't email them (unless BjornT's code has bugs :-P)
<kiko> kaol, you can use https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge to link them together
<mdke> kiko: he's not here.
<mdke> or she, I suppose
<salgado> lifeless, did you change commit_re to not match the reviewer stamp at the end of the message?
<lifeless> it was never meant to match at the end :)
<lifeless> that was a bug I had not gotten around to fixing.
<lifeless> salgado: however, I have chatted with steve and am about to change it to allow the []  to turn up anywhere in the message
<salgado> lifeless, come on, that was a nice bug
<lifeless> in fact, it still is like that
<lifeless> it should just work
<lifeless> up
<lifeless> yup
<lifeless> just tested.
<SteveA> you mean you wrote tests for it?
<SteveA> kiko: ping
<lifeless> its data, no test funcationality for it, but I do have adhoc facilities
<SteveA> from testutils import adhoc
<SteveA> kiko: boomshanka
<lifeless> indeed
<salgado> lifeless, well, messages like https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filebrtf8G.html used to pass
<salgado> I mean, messages with the stamp not inside [] 
<lifeless> the []  should be jus tthe r= bit
<lifeless> I.e. 
<lifeless> 'Some cleanup and better infrastructure for testing the karma framework [r=stevea] '
<kiko> me
<kiko> SteveA, omph
<lifeless> SteveA: http://bzr.arbash-meinel.com/branches/bzr/demandload
<lifeless> kiko: learn about the preview button!
<mdz> bradb: where's that description of the Malone bug filing XMLRPC API?  I can't find it in the launchpad wiki
<lifeless> SteveA: one link: http://article.gmane.org/gmane.comp.version-control.bazaar-ng.general/13491/match=demandload
<kiko> lifeless, bla bla bla
<bradb> mdz: it's in my tree, atm, half broken after adjustments made after talking with infinity in paris
<kiko> mdz, did you see my recent addition to BugListingsAsRSS?
<SteveA> Blar Blar BLAR
<lifeless> kiko: you are a spammer!
<kiko> so?
<kiko> at least I'm not pimping global monkeypatching on a public channel!!
<SteveA> it's catching
<SteveA> zope does it, hg does it and bzr does it
<SteveA> so, I'm talking with Zope people about doing it in one Python package
<lifeless> kiko: if yousomething as rad to pimp, you would do so
<mdz> kiko: no, I don't think I've ever seen that page, much less subscribed to it
* SteveA copies that as dialogue into his forthcoming cyberpunk novel
<mdz> kiko: but I did see your .atom that you showed to Keybuk
<toby> hallo. Habe mich bei Launchpad eingetragen und die Mail mit dem Besttigungslink ausgefhrt. Nun bin ich infomiert worden, dass ich meine Mailadresse noch besttigen msste. Wenn ich dies aber erneut tun mchte, dann bekomme ich den Hinweis, dass ich dies bereits getan habe und nun nichts mehr tun msste.....Kann mir das mal einer erklren? Was mach ich denn da?
<BjornT> toby: at what url do see this? if you have confirmed your email address once, you shouldn't have to do anything else.
<kiko> mdz, did you like the idea?
<siretart> is the authserver on macquarie publicly available? what do I need to request access to macquarie
<mdz> kiko: RSS is not really in my toolbox at present
<mdke> siretart: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/AuthServer might help...
<siretart> mdke: well, the port doesn't seem to be open for me
<mdke> siretart: right, it seems to be for internal use. i would have thought that spiv should be able to help you with getting access
<siretart> mdke: I know that spec, and I'd like to use the authserver
<siretart> perhaps I need to file a RT ticket? but I don't know how to do it
<mdke> from that page I would have thought that talking to spiv is sufficient
#launchpad 2006-06-29
<mpt__> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
* mpt__ drops a pin
* mpt__ listens
<ajmitch> morning mpt
<ajmitch> how's dunedin today?
<mpt> Cold and rainy, ajmitch 
<mpt> A change from yesterday, which was cold and icy
<mpt> Where are you now?
<ajmitch> canberra
<ajmitch> sunny but a bit chilly
<mpt> Hooray, Internet is back
<ajmitch> isp issues?
<mpt> yeah
<dem> guys i have a launchpad question cause i just can't figure out it out, 1 how to i setup my app so users can translate it, 2 how do i upload a package
<dem> after going on drapes (which is my project), I just cannot find the options
<jamesh> dem: you need to register a product (it sounds like you've registered a project)
<dem> yeah i did
<dem> i just can't figure out how to do anything... is it hidden somewhere?
<jamesh> dem: what is the URL of your project?
<dem> https://launchpad.net/products/drapes
<dem> i figured out to register my bzr branch tho
<jamesh> okay, so you did register a product (I was wrong above)
<dem> wait i'm confused
<jamesh> there is a "translations" link to the left of your product page
<dem> yeah, it says that my app isn't setup to do translations...
<jamesh> that page points to the Rosetta FAQ
<mpt> oh, wow, that's bad
<jamesh> if you email the launchpad-users list (https://lists.canonical.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users) one of the rosetta guys should be able to import your PO template
<mpt> The next step is buried halfway down the page!
<mpt> No wonder dem is confused :-/
<mpt> hmmm, I can fix that this afternoon
<jamesh> (not to mention that it points you at the wrong wiki to begin with )
<mpt> jamesh, so review my branch that fixes it :-)
<dem> i was about to cry, i mean i can figure out how to write my app but i can't figure out how to use lauchpad :(
<jamesh> mpt: it is on kiko's queue :)
<dem> do i have to register to email the list
<mpt> excuses excuses ;-)
<jamesh> dem: do you have a PO template for your app?
<dem> i belive that it's in my bzr branch
<jamesh> dem: the rosetta admins will need that file to allow translation of the application.  If you've set up everything, it should get built as po/drapes.pot in your source directory
<jamesh> check to make sure it includes the strings you'd expect it to
<dem> the drapes.po should be a "unfilled" out template?
<jamesh> yes
<jamesh> the msgid's should be strings from your app, and the msgstr's should be empty
<jamesh> (the idea is that a translator takes a copy of the PO template and fills in the msgstrs to create a PO file)
<dem> will it pick it up from my bzr branch automaticaly?
<jamesh> no
<jamesh> (not yet, at least)
<mpt> dem, how are you doing?
<mpt> Have you mailed the rosetta list?
<dem> in the process
<mpt> great
<mpt> I'm making a list right now of the things we can do to make this easier for people
<mpt> 1. The "Translations" link should be in a more obvious place
<dem> it just seams really hard to figure how to set stuff up in lauchpad
<mpt> 2. If you're the administrator of a product, Rosetta should tell you directly how to set up translation
<mpt> instead of sending you off to some FAQ
<mpt> (and even if you're not the administrator, Rosetta should tell you directly how you can get the administrator involved)
<dem> how do you add packages to rosetta too?
<dem> i cliked on packages but...
<mpt> 3. It should be possible to submit the POT without mailing the Rosetta list
<mpt> 4. It should be possible to suck in the POT automatically from a branch you've registered
<dem> that would be awesome
<mpt> dem, I don't know the answer to that question, sorry
<mpt> I do know it takes a fair amount of work at the start of each release cycle to add all the packages for that release
<dem> well is there no way i can post the latest of my package, i already had a deb (for dapper) built for it
<mpt> oh, that "Packages" link is for if your product is packaged in a distribution Launchpad knows about
<mpt> e.g. if it's already shipped in Ubuntu, you can say "this Xyz product is where Ubuntu's xyz package comes from"
<dem> so i can't add my own package?
<mpt> no
<mpt> I suppose that's a bit misleading too
<dem> ok email sent, now waiting for my email to be aproved by the list moderator
<mpt> cool
<mpt> Sorry about the problems dem, we'll do what we can to make it easier
<dem> that's quite alright, i was just becoming depressed that i can't figure out how to use launchpad
<mpt__> jamesh, ping
<jamesh> mpt: pong
<mpt> jamesh, if I use browser.addHeader('Authorization'...) early in a test, but then want to test the same page unauthenticated, do I have to do something like browser.removeHeader()?
<jamesh> mpt: malcc made some changes to the environment page tests are run in to help with situations like this
<jamesh> mpt: there are three more browser instances available: anon_browser, user_browser and admin_browser
<mpt> as in, anon_browser.open(url)?
<jamesh> they are set up for anonymous, authenticated and administrator users respectively
<jamesh> yeah.
<mpt> cool, thanks
<jamesh> so you can do some tests with user_browser, and then switch to anon_browser to show how things behave when you're not logged in
<mpt> Well in this case, I'm testing (a) product owner, (b) someone else, (c) anonymous
<mpt> so for (a) and (b) I'm using explicit people, but for (c) I can use anon_browser
<jamesh> okay
<jamesh> for reference, user_browser logs in as test@canonical.com and admin_browser logs in as foo.bar@canonical.com
<pc_butler> hi
<pc_butler> im in upington in south africa
<pc_butler> any one online?
<mpt_> pc_butler, hi
<pc_butler> do u know if one can download programs for ubuntu for instal on pcs with no internet?
<pc_butler> how does it work?
<pc_butler> mpt_, ?
<mpt_> pc_butler, I think there's a way of doing that, but I'm not sure
<mpt_> This channel is about Launchpad, though
<mpt_> You'd be better off asking in #ubuntu
<pc_butler> whats launchpad about?
<pc_butler> not working togther?
<mpt_> Launchpad is a set of Web applications that the Ubuntu developers use
<mpt_> along with developers of various other products
<mpt_> So asking us about an Ubuntu problem is a bit like asking the Bugzilla developers about a Thunderbird problem :-)
<SteveA> morning
<carlos> morning
<mdke> mornng
<mdke> carlos: yesterday someone was asking when edgy will be ready to translate, what should one say to those questions?
<carlos> mdke: I already talked with pitti about having language packs for Edgy. I will preare all to have them ready next week.
<mdke> wow
<mdke> carlos: but presumably it is a good idea to translate dapper strings, right? if they get merged and dapper gets updates
<carlos> sure
<mdke> right
<mdke> thanks :)
<carlos> In fact, launchpad/rosetta will ask by default for dapper translations
<jamesh> dem: if you are still around and want to ask about getting your PO templates set up in rosetta, carlos can probably help.
<carlos> jamesh, dem: If it's not really urgent, jordi should do that
<SteveA> spiv: hello.  healthy again?
<SteveA> spiv, jamesh, stub: infrastructure call?
<stub> SteveA: Sure
<spiv> SteveA: getting there, slowly :(
* spiv starts skype
<SteveA> spiv: can you croak through a voice call?
<jamesh> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> morning mister kiko
<spiv> SteveA: Today's feature symptom is congestion :)
<SteveA> at least it isn't latency
<jamesh> it's probably the black plague
<sivang> morning
<sabdfl> morning all
<sabdfl> SteveA: what is the landing URL for PQM again?
<lifeless> steves on a voip call at the moment
<lifeless> what do you mean by the landing URL ?
<sabdfl> i think it's the url that pqm is supposed to land on
<lifeless> sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<sabdfl>                   ~
<sabdfl> flash% rocketfuel-land "[r=stevea]  Fix blueprint bugs and add spec searching"
<sabdfl> Please identify where you want submitted merges to occur in .bzr/parent (or use bzr pull --remember)
<spiv> Your rocketfuel-land script seems to be out of date, it's .bzr/branch/parent since bzr 0.8.
<sabdfl> ok, interesting!
<sabdfl> is there a repo with the latest rf scripts?
<jamesh> the bzr pqm-submit plugin is pretty easy to use after some one-off configuration
<sabdfl> jamesh: how do i install a plugin?
<jamesh> sabdfl: https://launchpad.canonical.com/WorkingWithSharedRepositories <- "Sending Merge Requests to PQM"
<sabdfl> thanks jamesh
<sabdfl> bzr: ERROR: exceptions.ImportError: No module named urlutils
<sabdfl> jamesh: any suggestions?
<jamesh> sabdfl: looks like bzrlib.urlutils is a new module post bzr-0.8
<lifeless> I think john just updated that to the latest 0.9 pre-code. if you do bzr uncommit it should fix it
<lifeless> (uncommit & revert)
<jamesh> sabdfl: possibly reverting to an older rev of that branch should fix things
<sabdfl> hmm... one uncommit did not do the trick
<sabdfl> where is urlutils?
<jamesh> a module in the bzrlib package
<sabdfl> should I just keep uncommitting and reverting?
<jamesh> do a "bzr log" to see if it is obvious where John started updating the code to bzr-0.9
<jamesh> "bzr uncommit -r 11" and "bzr revert" should do the trick
<sabdfl> flash% bzr pqm-submit -m "[r=stevea]  Blueprint bug fixes and addition of spec search features"
<sabdfl> sending from Mark Shuttleworth <mark.shuttleworth@canonical.com>
<sabdfl> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/mark/launchpad/.bzr/branch/
<sabdfl> public_repository = sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/mark/launchpad
<sabdfl> i have that in my branches.conf
<sabdfl> for this branch
<jamesh> sabdfl: pqm-submit assumes that the local repository structure matches the remote one
<jamesh> to work out the remote branch name, it works out the local branch's path relative to its repo, and then appends that to public_repository
<stub> staging is being upgraded to dapper as we speak if anyone cares.
<jamesh> the error above would indicate that the local branch is standalone
<sivang> stub: oh, nice 
<lifeless> there is a different setting you can use, public_branch
<jamesh> lifeless: yep.  The public_repository setting is nicer from a "set it and forget it" point of view though (provided your local/remote setup matches the plugin's assumptions)
<Apple101> how do i remove a launchpad account?  i now have two, and only need one.
<carlos> Apple101: merge both accounts
<carlos> https://launchpad.net/people
<mpt> Apple101, https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<mpt> carlos, it's been bugging me for a couple of weeks now, I realized that "merge the accounts" link is on completely the wrong page
<Apple101> ok thanks
<mpt> It should be on the page for a person, as a "Hey, this is me!" button
<jamesh> mpt: https://launchpad.canonical.com/WhyTheSmegAmIHere
<SteveA> jamesh: when will you be able to run the zope3 spec import script on staging?
<SteveA> mpt: voice call?
<SteveA> mpt: it should be on a page for a person only when that person has no validated email addresses
<SteveA> ... and no password
<lifeless> sabdfl: have you seen https://launchpad.net/products/blueprint/+spec/private-specs
<jamesh> SteveA: will look at doing it later tonight.
<elmo> braaaaad
<sabdfl> lifeless: i did respond to your mail yesterday. did you not get that?
<SteveA> this is private specs, the other was private branches
<lifeless> sabdfl: yup, this is a different spec, that I realised you may not have seen.
<sabdfl> ah, yes i had NOT seen that
<sabdfl> will take a look
<lifeless> its very raw, kind of a drive-by-spec, but I wanted to seed the conversation.
<lifeless> we're heading to lunch now, so that we have eaten before the lp meeting.
* SteveA , lifeless and ddaa prepare to discuss EP bzr talks over lunch, before the lp dev meeting
<bradb> elmo: hey
<SteveA> mpt: maybe we can talk later or earlier tomorrow morning
<bradb> elmo: what's up?
<elmo> bradb: I just tried to merge a bug with two existing dupes into another bug and malone's response makes me cry
<jamesh> disallowing duplicates of duplicates
<elmo> bradb: apart from the garbled text you get back, is there any reason not to either a) just handle duplicate chains or b) offer a debbugs style 'force-merge' option which re-targets the existing dupes at the new dupe-target?
<elmo> having to go away and do (b) by hand (which is what I ended up doing after I decoded the message) seems suboptimal 
<mpt_> Anyone: Are there any products in Launchpad with zero product series, or did they all (not just the new ones) get "trunk" added to them?
<mpt_> or "main", rather
<sivang> carlos: hi
<sivang> carlos: if I see "Rosetta Admins" as the person contributing a translation in https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+lang/he , that means it was imported from upstream?
<mpt_> hmmm, if acpid has a series, I guess everything does
<carlos> sivang: yes
<carlos> and we didn't know the author
<carlos> sivang: If you know it, I will be happy to change the ownerhsip to the right author
<carlos> well, to request it, I cannot change it directly
<sivang> carlos: right, thanks
<sivang> carlos: also, what was the way you mentioned to me over Paris to be able to view translations by a person? (workaround- I recall there is no direct support for that still)
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> I don't remember exactly what I told you
<carlos> we have http://launchpad.net/people/carlos/+translations
<bradb> elmo: an unfortunate bug: https://launchpad.net/products/malone/+bug/2796. we're just talking about it now.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 2796 in malone "Remove constraint on marking duplicates of duplicates" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<carlos> but I don't think you see there exactly what you want
<sivang> carlos: this shows approved and proposed translations right?
<carlos> sivang: I think I told you that if you get a timeout page there, it means that person did a lot of translations
<sivang> carlos: I just did for https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/kdeedu/+pots/blinken/he/+translate :-) but it's okay now
<carlos> sivang: yeah, all translations added
<sivang> carlos: OOPS-180A426 (but I saw there is already a committed fix for that)
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/180A426
<carlos> sivang: yeah, kiko did many improvements to that page
<elmo> bradb: ah ok, cool, thanks
<sivang> carlos: hmm, actually the +translate timeout is for malone #3991 , sorry.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3991 in rosetta "Timeout error on translation page (+translate)" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/3991
<sivang> carlos: (different bugs)
<carlos> yeah, I was talking about the +translate page
<carlos> the people/foo/+translations is not yet fixed
<sivang> carlos: I see, should I report that OOPS-180A426 ? I see on the bug report it is supposed to be fixed, but I just got it, and can't reproduce anymore.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/180A426
<carlos> sivang: there is already a bug for that
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> sivang: which bug report are you looking at?
<carlos> I don't remember that it's fixed already....
<mpt_> "The recommended target for current translation activity is main"
* mpt_ pulls out his razor
<sivang> carlos: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/3991 , right, it seems it's only commited, not "release" :) 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 3991 in rosetta "Timeout error on translation page (+translate)" [Medium,Fix committed]  
<mpt_> "We recommend you translate main"
<mpt_> hmmm
<carlos> sivang: also, that bug is not for the OPPS you gave me
<mpt_> "The <productname> developers recommend translating main"
<carlos> sivang: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/2497 <- This is the one you are looking for
<mpt_> hmmm, no, actually the first is more correct, isn't it carlos?
<carlos> mpt_: is 'main' a product series?
<mpt_> because sometimes with a product there are no upstream translations, so the product Translations page recommends translating a package instead
<mpt_> yes
<mpt_> so it needs ?? around it
<carlos> hmm, where do we have that string?
<mpt_> product-translations.pt
<mpt_> which I'm rewriting
<mpt_> because I'm angry with it
<mpt_> carlos, while I'm here, is it easy to fix the bug seen on https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebacker/+translations, where a legend is shown but no chart?
<carlos> I think you should put there something like: "The <target.productseries.product.displayname> | <target.distrorelease.distro.displayname> developers recommend translating <target.displayname>"
<carlos> mpt_: that url is broken
<mpt_> carlos, sorry, gnomebaker, not backer
<mpt_> https://launchpad.net/products/gnomebaker/+translations
<carlos> hmm, I see a legend and charts..
<mpt_> rrrrrreeally
<mpt_> carlos, what languages do you see charts for?
<mpt_> ah, this is a regression of bug 2718
<carlos> I see there a bunch of languages...
<mpt_> Not all of them?
<mpt_> Just your preferred ones, perhaps?
<carlos> no, I don't have more than two prefered ones
<mpt_> How many languages do you see?
<carlos> and believe me, Afrikaans is not one of them
<carlos> mpt_: I think I know what's going on
<carlos> I don't know why, but Steve already told me about that bug
<carlos> I need to prepare some debugging pages for teh logic we use to guess the interested languages
<carlos> perhaps that's hidding something for some users
* mpt_ tries to figure out why bug 2718 is private
<mpt_> carlos, if it's just for some users, why do I get the bugs even when I'm logged out? :-)
<carlos> because your browser's preferences and the info we get from geoip for your IP
<mpt_> well it happens for me both in Epiphany and in Safari
<mpt_> *and* it happens for me both in New Zealand and in the USA!
<mpt_> Rosetta's just picking on me, that's all it is
<mpt_> oh, and 47718 happens on production but not on staging
<mpt_> 47781, rather
<mpt_> carlos, is it usually best for product owners to set up "main"/"trunk" for translation, or an actual release series?
<mpt_> SteveA, am I prohibited from putting one <metal:heading> inside one <tal:...condition...>, and another <metal:heading> inside another <tal:...condition...>?
<mpt_> LP says "duplicate fill-slot name: u'pageheading'"
<jamesh> mpt_: metal is a macro expansion language, and is processed before any tal directives
<jamesh> mpt_: and it does seem to disallow expanding a slot more than once
<carlos> mpt_: usually, they put main/trunk
* jamesh sees his pybaz merge fail on twisted tests ...
<mpt_> rats
<mpt_> thanks jamesh 
<salgado> jamesh, one of flacoste's branches was rejected because of twisted failures too
<sivang> carlos: how hard would it be to have https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy/+source/totem/+pots/totem/he/+translate?show=translated&start=40 for example, be able to show translations from only one specific person?
<carlos> sivang: the code changes should be easy, not sure about the performance implications
<jamesh> salgado: looks like it is running LP tests now, so it might not be dead -- I just saw output indicating make hitting an error after processing the sourcecode/twisted dir
<sivang> carlos: I see. 
<salgado> jamesh, hmm. I thought you had already received the failure email. 
<jamesh> salgado: nah.  I was looking at the pqm.launchpad.net output, and assumed that the merge had failed but not emailed me yet
<mpt_> ugh
* mpt_ forgets how to tell whether someone's logged in from a page template
<salgado> mpt_, request/lp:person
<mpt_> yes, thanks salgado
<mpt_> I knew it had "request" in it somewhere, and just found it by grepping
<SteveA> hi
<stub> Meeting 8 mins
<SteveA> spiv: ping
<SteveA> flacoste: I don't have your three sentences yet
<flacoste> DONE: Fixed bug in support tracker, attend Malone and support sprint 
<flacoste> TODO: Write specs based on sprint discussion, finish KarmaContext
<flacoste> implementation.
<flacoste> BLOCKED: none
<SteveA> thanks.  I'll paste them in the appropriate part of the meeting in about 35 mins
<SteveA> enjoy
<SteveA> your sprintlunch
<flacoste> tnx!
<LarstiQ> flacoste: would you have time to go over bug 4663 later today?
<flacoste> LarstiQ: you mean testing?
<spiv> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> MEETING TIME
<LarstiQ> flacoste: yes, I should have the underlying code done, not the ui part
<SteveA> welcome to this week's launchpad development meeting
<malcc> me
<SteveA> spiv: if you're feeling bad, feel free to msg me your 3 sentences, and leave early
<lifeless> moi
<SteveA> who's here today?
<mpt_> me
<matsubara> me
<cprov> me
<lifeless> SteveA is
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> (people at the sprint send apologies, and have given me their three sentences)
<spiv> SteveA: ok, thanks, I'll do that.
<ddaa> me
<SteveA> spiv sends apologies, he's still recovering from being ill
<mpt_> Which people are those?
<SteveA> mpt_: all will be revealed...
<jamesh> mpt_: the sprint tracker should tell you :)
<mpt_> ... when I look at the sprint timetable
* Kinnison is here
<carlos> me
<SteveA> stub?
<lifeless> mpt_: https://launchpad.net/sprints/launchpad-malone-support-2006
<SteveA> jordi: ?
<mpt_> thunks
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<stub> here
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Writing a good RT request (Steve)
<SteveA>  * Voice calls with reviewers (Robert)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> == Apologies ==
<SteveA>  * Brad, Bjorn, Kiko, Francis, Salgado: sprinting
<SteveA>   * Andrew: under the weather
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting.  I'll most likely be without network access on Thursday.
<SteveA> We'll have the meeting, and I'll ask Kiko to run it.
<SteveA> MeetingAction: Steve to ask Kiko to run next week's meeting.
<lifeless> ddaa and I will be absent too
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 6 July, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA>   * Activity reports
<Kinnison> I am up-to-date
<mpt_> up to date
<SteveA> Hello.  My name is Stephen.  I'm an activity report slacker.
<ddaa> up to date
<carlos> SteveA: I will be on holidays for next meeting
<lifeless> up to date
<matsubara> up to date
<cprov> up to date
<malcc> Up to date
<jamesh> I'm not up to date
* carlos sucks a lot, will try to get up to date anytime between today and tomorrow
<SteveA> stub: ?
<stub> up to date
<SteveA> anyone else?
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * '''stub''' to talk about faster test suite kill kill kill in next infra. call
<SteveA> done
<stub> We did
<SteveA>  * '''stub''' and '''matsubara''' to have a 30 min call to talk over what they do about production systems and see how it goes
<stub> We did
<SteveA> nice
<SteveA> how did it go?
<SteveA>  * '''malcc''', '''cprov''', and '''Kinnison''' to have a soyuz conf call when they get home
<malcc> Done
<cprov> we did
<SteveA> mpt_: when you write up activity report slackers, please note how many continuous weeks the slacker has been slacking
<stub> SteveA: I think it redundant given this stuff is also discussed in the main Launchpad meeting
<mpt_> SteveA, ok
<malcc> It was useful, and we're now planning daily calls until such time as we find we don't have enough to say
<SteveA> matsubara: what is your opinion of your call with stub?
<SteveA> malcc: for the infrastructure team, we end up talking about fictional porno film titles when that happens.
<SteveA> just throwing an idea out there.
<malcc> SteveA: Did you get "Buffy the Vampire Layer"?
<matsubara> SteveA: it was good, but I don't think we *need* to do it weekly.
<malcc> SteveA: My personal favourite
<SteveA> malcc: we stopped at "Lord of the Rings"
<SteveA> matsubara, stub: okay, cool.  Further calls by mutual arrangement.  Thanks.
<SteveA> that's it for last week's meeting actions.
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bugs 44919, 51198, 5812, 6459, 50472.
<matsubara> where's ubugtu when you need it?
<SteveA> but 44919, bug 51198, bug 6459, bug 50472
<SteveA> matsubara: you have to say it right
<SteveA> bug 44919, bug 51198, bug 6459, bug 50472
<matsubara> it's not here.
* Kinnison snerks
<SteveA> ah, i see
<ivoks> hi
<kiko-fud> I want whatever SteveA's smoking
<matsubara> #44919 and #51198 aren't assigned. Both triggered quite frequently lately. Who should I assign them to?
<sivang> hehe
<lifeless> kiko-fud: its not smoking you should worry about
<lifeless> its listening
<carlos> matsubara: anyone related to Rosetta?
<kiko-fud> matsubara, what bugs are those?
<lifeless> bug 44918
<SteveA> Seveas: we miss ubugtu! :-)
<matsubara> 44919 is related to GFV trying to convert enconding
<sivang> malone #44918
<Seveas> hmm
<carlos> Bug #51198: Non-ascii characters on referer URL causes redirection code to crash.
<carlos> Bug #44919: UnicodeDecodeError while registering a new account.
<matsubara> thanks carlos
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/44919
<ddaa> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/51198
<carlos> np
<carlos> carlos + ddaa == ubugtu !! :-P
<matsubara> so, SteveA any suggestions who should work on those?
<SteveA> both 51198 and 44919 are on code that salgado last worked on
<ivoks> um, if i upload something (.po) to rosetta, it should be there in at lease 24 hours, right? all my uploads were silently droped... is this normal (known bug)?
<SteveA> so, salgado as a first choice.  otherwise, maybe you'd like to do them matsubara?  otherwise, assign to infrastructure team.
<matsubara> SteveA: ok, i'll coordinate with him.
<SteveA> thanks
<matsubara> stub, did you fix released #5812? I noticed that it's not happening anymore. Or is that people aren't triggering it anymore?
<stub> If that is the shipit constraints, it is in salgado's review queue again
<matsubara> stub: I see, so people aren't triggering them. :)
<matsubara> The +lang page is a performance problem, and Mark just gave the 'go ahead' to add batching to that page. carlos, can you work on #6459?
<ddaa> bug 5812: Lack of database constraint may cause SQLObjectMoreThanOneResultError on shipit https://launchpad.net/products/shipit/+bug/5812
<carlos> matsubara: sure
<matsubara> ddaa: that's a private one. ;)
<ddaa> oops
<SteveA> i do think private bugs should have a different coloured background
<SteveA> or be visually distinct in some other way
<jamesh> neon pink, maybe?
<lifeless> muave
<lifeless> mauve I mean.
<stub> <blink>
<SteveA> they should also play a screaming sound from your PC speakers when you view them
<lifeless> intergalactic colour of danger.
<ddaa> bug 6459: Timeout error on distribution release language page https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/6459
<matsubara> and carlos how's #50472 going?
<matsubara> carlos: if can help you with that, talk to me after the meeting.
<carlos> matsubara: finishing tests
<ddaa> Bug #50472: "Save & Continue" at 100% complete translation leads to nonexistent page. https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+bug/50472
<matsubara> carlos: oh, then you're good.
<carlos> matsubara: thanks, but it's mostly ready, I will ask for review today
<matsubara> carlos: great.
<SteveA> carlos is indeed excellent
<SteveA> hi Ubugtu 
<SteveA> wvb
<ddaa> bug 1
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done
<matsubara> thanks guys.
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<mpt_> darnit, Ubugtu!
<Seveas> ddaa, it will take up to a minute for it to sync with freenode
<mpt_> I'd just finished preparing for your absence
<SteveA> now, a new section from mpt
<SteveA>  * Bug report report (mpt)
<mpt_> ok.
<mpt_> Crashes are not the only occasions where someone is completely unable to do something in Launchpad.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1 in Ubuntu Dapper "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<mpt_> Other complete failures should be represented by Critical bugs on one of the Launchpad products.
<mpt_> And sometimes things other than complete failures will be Critical bugs too.)
<mpt_> Critical bugs should (I think) be treated with similar urgency to oopses.
<mpt_> So starting with this meeting, I'll list the half dozen oldest open Critical bugs, so we can badger the assignees (or reconsider whether they should be Critical).
<mpt_> This week, they are:
<mpt_> bug 1294
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1294 in malone "Filing a private bug requires the ability to Cc the maintainer" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1294
<mpt_> bug 6459
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6459 in rosetta "Timeout error on distribution release language page" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/6459
<mpt_> bug 31308
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a product series" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<mpt_> bug 36830
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36830 in launchpad-publisher "need Contents files to be generated" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36830
<mpt_> bug 37897
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 37897 in launchpad-bazaar "renaming project, product or series breaks vcs imports" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/37897
<mpt_> and bug 40171
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40171 in launchpad-publisher "Acceptance testing for Dapper release, Edgy branching" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40171
<Seveas> (mpt_: ubugtu also understands comma/space sperated lists of up to 5 bugs)
<SteveA> i think we have 36830 done
<matsubara> mpt_: I'd like to suggest also bug 39814
<SteveA> Seveas: way cool
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39814 in launchpad "Misleading login hint" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39814
<mpt_> Seveas, and that's what I had, until I realized Ubugtu wasn't here, and painstakingly prepared summaries of each myself :-P
<Seveas> hehe
<carlos> AndI will work on 6459 this week
<ddaa> 31308 cannot be fixed robustly without changing the DB schema, would probably require a spec, I'm willing to drop its priority to High.
<Seveas> (it even recognizes and|et|en|und (and now I'll stop offtopic talk))
<SteveA> malcc / Kinnison / cprov: what's the true status of 36830?
<mpt_> Seveas, you don't show the assignee though
<SteveA> Seveas: "ir" in lithuanian
<cprov> SteveA: done, I'm marking it as fixed & committed
<SteveA> cool
<mpt_> carlos, I'll assign 6459 to you then
<Kinnison> bug 40171 is also done IIRC
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40171 in launchpad-publisher "Acceptance testing for Dapper release, Edgy branching" [Critical,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40171
<Seveas> mpt_, no, I got complaints that that would mae ubugtu spam too long lines
<mpt_> bug 31308 is unassigned, any takers?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 31308 in launchpad-bazaar "Cannot set branch associated to a product series" [Critical,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/31308
<carlos> mpt_: I have it already assigned to me, I did 10 minutes ago ;-)
<mpt_> great
<ddaa> 37897 could be fixed in the short term, I can write a mail to launchpad@ explaining what I think would have to be done. I would have to spend on afternoon rolling it out though.
<ddaa> * one afternoon
<mpt_> 1294 is Malone, and all the Maloners are absent
<SteveA> mpt_: how are we doing?  various other issues to discuss today
<mpt_> That's all.
<SteveA> thanks mpt.   I found that section valuable.
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA> with a countdown
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> doonesbury.
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (Stuart)
<stub> Carbon is now available for Launchpad use. Carbon is an identical machine to Jubany, the main database server. We will use this for load testing the proposed Branch changes to ensure things remain useful when the table grows huge. After that, I want to use it for replication testing with Asuka.
<stub> The box is powerful enough that we can run multiple instances, for example a database besides staging to generate language packs from if we still don't want to run it against production.
<stub> Last weeks rollout failed. We probably could have fixed the problem with a (still untested) patch, but it didn't seem urgent enough to push ahead.
<stub> Next production rollout will be Tuesday with HEAD as of now unless I hear about other patches that need landing.
<stub> Staging is boring. Yay.
<lifeless> ...dyson go boom...
<SteveA> stub: i'll have some small UI changes to land
<mpt_> Staging's not working right now
<SteveA> jamesh has agreed to take on the dyson bug
<carlos> stub: language packs are not yet on production because I found a big performance problem and we need to refactor it
<stub> Oh... 
<carlos> stub: but yes, we MUST move it into production
<stub> I should have said 'staging has been upgraded to dapper'
<mpt_> stub, what percentage of time is staging offline? Am I just unlucky?
<stub> carlos: We should test it on the new hardware then too so we can see how it run for real
<carlos> stub: well, the thing is that we lock the database too much time
<carlos> and block Rosetta
<stub> mpt_: Depends on how often people check it. It isn't being monitored, so if it goes down (eg. after a reboot) I don't notice until someone tells me
<SteveA> add deliberate pauses into it?
<carlos> I found it while doing some debugging on staging while the script was running
<SteveA> thanks stuart.
<SteveA>  * Writing a good RT request (Steve)
<jamesh> is it worth getting the admins to add staging to the list of systems they monitor?
<carlos> mpt_: I can start it if it's down, if Stuart is not around, ping me
<mpt_> thanks carlos
<jamesh> or would that just waste their time?
<SteveA> the sysadmins have written a document on how to write a good RT request.
<SteveA> I would like everyone here to read this.  I'd also like the people who are not here today to read it too.
<SteveA> Everyone should also subscribe to the wiki page, so that they get updates to the RT request-writing policy.
<stub> jamesh: it would be a time waste - I expect staging to go down occasionally for a day or three.
<carlos> jamesh: there are sometimes that staging is down because we need to do some kind of manual fixes, I don't think you should add it to your tasks, or just try to start it and if it fails, leave it to us
<carlos> hmm
<SteveA> Action: everyone (including those not at the meeting): read https://wiki.canonical.com/SysAdminRtUsageGuide  and subscribe to it
<Kinnison> SteveA: url?>
<Kinnison> aha
* carlos wonders why he thought that jamesh was elmo....
<carlos> jamesh: s/you/admins/
<SteveA> taking care when writing RT requests will get the request dealt with with fewer round-trips
<SteveA> so, will be better all round.
<SteveA>  * Voice calls with reviewers (Robert)
<lifeless> Voice calls with reviewers seem to be having positive results. Steve and I would like to encourage more of them - it should be a point of pride that you chatted with someone and they agreed with the approach.
<lifeless> Accordingly, PQM now accepts p=pre-code-reviewer in the []  section. I.e. [p=lifeless, r=steve] . If the patch you are merging was discussed with someone before coding it, please put p= in your commit message.
<SteveA> lifeless: please follow up with a message to the launchpad list
<SteveA> seeing as many people are absent today
<lifeless> sure fing
<lifeless> guv'nor
<SteveA> any comments on pre-code-reviewer voice calls?
<lifeless> well, thats *a* response
<jamesh> the one I did (as a developer rather than a code reviewer) this week was useful.
<SteveA> quick poll: who discussed implementation using their voice since the last launchpad meeting.  Say "discussed" if you did, and "not discussed" if you didn't.
<SteveA> infrastructure group call counts 
<mpt_> not discussed
<lifeless> discussed
<jamesh> discussed
<SteveA> discussed
<ddaa> discussed (importd-ng meeting in paris)
<Kinnison> discussed (face2face at sprint)
<matsubara> not discussed
<stub> discussed I think
<SteveA> stub: yes, today
<SteveA> malcc: ?
<malcc> discussed if you count sprinting and our conference call for Soyuz
<carlos> not discussed
<malcc> I'm still yet to have anything which fits into the new pre-review VOIP template
<SteveA> matsubara: try to have some voice calls for bugs you're going to work on.
<SteveA> matsubara: you can talk about several bugs in one call with a reviewer.
<lifeless> malcc: just about anything fits
* carlos still has some preimplementation calls pending to be implemented
<matsubara> SteveA: ok, I usually ask salgado or kiko when they're here. not sure if that counts...
<lifeless> pretty much *anything* is up for discussion
<SteveA> matsubara: it counts.  however, try to spread the calls around the team a bit more.
<lifeless> the key point is to talk with someone on the review team about what you are planning to do.
<carlos> and also, this week I was not able to use VOIP (this is already fixed)
<SteveA> lifeless: even names for porno film equivalents of mainstream movies
<lifeless> i.e. - ddaa - talking with folk at the importd-ng team, unless there was a reviewer there, probably does not count
<ddaa> mh... Kinnison, celso, malcc, no reviewer
<SteveA> i'd say they count as co-reviewers for soyuz design
<SteveA> overall point: use voice calls more to discuss design plans with reviewers
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA> with countdown
<SteveA> 7
<SteveA> 6.2
<SteveA> 4.8
<SteveA> 4.1
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2.000000001
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> john donne
<mpt_> What's this, the Windows 3.0 Calculator?
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<ddaa> DONE: a bit of cscvs, importd-ng meeting, travel to Vilnius
<ddaa> TODO: Europython
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<Kinnison> SteveA|Pentium60
<SteveA> please go ahead
<lifeless> DONE: UDS, pypy initial optimiation meeting, various bzr optimisations and planning for more, private branch specification, private spec spec, some more I forget
<lifeless> TODO: talks for EP, go to EP, go home.
<lifeless> BLOCKED: time in day is too short
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, land bzrsync speedup branch, Subversion symlink support for cscvs, zope3 spec metadata import
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, finish up svn symlink support, dyson http proxy bug
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<mpt_> DONE: Wiki cleanup; Rosetta bashing; mostly non-LP stuff this week
<malcc> DONE: publish-distro-optimization working.
<malcc> TODO: Proper testing for it, peer review for process-upload-tidy, landing both.
<malcc> BLOCKED: No
<mpt_> TODO: DescriptionMarkup spec, UsabilityProcess spec, help land menus
<mpt_> BLOCKED: Need reply from Kiko to schedule call about specs
<Kinnison> DONE: Paris conference, recovery-there-from. Review response work for bug-47770 and queue-prettiness. Design work for b-u-s and n-s-s. Had soyuz voip conference at last.
<SteveA> <flacoste> DONE: Fixed bug in support tracker, attend Malone and support sprint 
<SteveA> <flacoste> TODO: Write specs based on sprint discussion, finish KarmaContext implementation.
<SteveA> <flacoste> BLOCKED: none
<Kinnison> TODO: More voip conferences. Finish review responses. Begin coding for b-u-s.
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: None
<stub> DONE: Test suite refactoring
<stub> TODO: Test suite refactoring
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<SteveA> <BjornT> DONE: sprinting in Paris and London
<SteveA> <BjornT> TODO: more sprinting in Lodon. start working on UpstreamForwardingWorkflow.
<SteveA> <BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> <salgado> DONE: Worked on bug 34050, reviewed some code, travelled to London and attended the sprint.
<SteveA> <salgado> TODO: Sprint until friday, go back home, code review and other bug fixes.
<SteveA> <salgado> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34050 in launchpad-support-tracker "Unable to retarget support request" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34050
<carlos> DONE: Ubuntu sprint, bug 50474, bug 50472, bug 40550, OO.org debugging, performance problem introduced by rev 3710
<carlos> TODO: OO.org fixes, breezy -> dapper -> edgy translations migration, open edgy translations
<carlos> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50474 in rosetta ""Save & Continue" loses "untranslated" filter." [High,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50474
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 50472 in rosetta ""Save & Continue" at 100% complete translation leads to nonexistent page." [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/50472
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40550 in rosetta "Further filtering options for the Queue" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40550
<SteveA> <kiko> DONE: malone/support sprint: work on release targetting, bug forwarding, support enhancements. performance fixes (and regressions) in Rosetta and milestones. management. fire drills.
<SteveA> <kiko> TODO: finish sprint, move back home, tackle email and launchpad report. I suck at reporting btw and have no sent the latest one out :-(
<SteveA> <kiko> BLOCKED: not really that I can remember. elmo's been great with my RT requests, btw! thanks!
<SteveA> <spiv> DONE: flu, some progress towards updating twisted (for bug 33223), reviews
<SteveA> <spiv> TODO: Get well, finish disable-account, bzr smart server, merge fix for bug 33223.
<SteveA> <spiv> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33223 in launchpad-bazaar "SFTP server should give human-friendly errors for name restrictions" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33223
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33223 in launchpad-bazaar "SFTP server should give human-friendly errors for name restrictions" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33223
<cprov> DONE: UDS, email catch up, Soyuz implementation plan, fix queue tool
<cprov> TODO: follow Soyuz implementation plan
<cprov> BLOCKED: None
<matsubara> DONE: fixed regexp on analyse script, fixing oops bugs, skype call with stub, bug triage, report analysis
<matsubara> TODO: more oops bugs and more triage
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> DONE: work on bzr talks, code review, infrastructure stuff, management stuff
<SteveA> TODO: EuroPython conference, work on bzr talks
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> thanks elmo
<SteveA> I don't see any blockages
<SteveA> any other issues?
<SteveA> say "wait, I have something important to say for the attention of the whole team" to stop the countdown
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> thank you all
<LarstiQ> Can I ask what the python.org tracker status is? http://wiki.python.org/moin/CallForTrackers
<ddaa> maybe that's too long a sentence to type in such a short time
<malcc> Thanks
<Kinnison> ddaa: C&P
<LarstiQ> irssi history
<carlos> thanks 
* carlos -> lunch
<SteveA> LarstiQ: the people most involved are not at this meeting, because they're sprinting in London.
<cr3> I would like to log an improvement to the Ubuntu installer, what package name should I enter?
<SteveA> jamesh is involved in looking at the import code, though.
<mpt_> cr3, "ubiquity"
<SteveA> jamesh: I guess this is still on your todo list, after finishing some of the other things you're doing right now.
<LarstiQ> SteveA: would it hurt to put a launchpad up there right now?
<LarstiQ> s/launchpad/& entry/
<SteveA> LarstiQ: yes, because we don't yet fulfill the requirements of putting Launchpad up there now
<LarstiQ> SteveA: aha.
<SteveA> the call specifically says that we must put up details of a test instance for them to use
<SteveA> we don't have one ready currently
<LarstiQ> roundup also doesn't atm.
<jamesh> SteveA: yeah.  I haven't really looked at it much since your email -- I just did a quick look over the effbot's SF.net tracker export code (which I sent a mail to the list about)
* LarstiQ had the impression it was register first, work on it later.
<Kinnison> SteveA: I'm trying to learn how ZPT/TAL/TALES/METAL work again, so that I can better understand how the page templates for launchpad fit together.
<Kinnison> SteveA: I've been reading the specifications, but I'm confused as to the behaviour of METAL a little
<Kinnison> SteveA: in particular, in the pages we have <metal:heading fill-slot="pageheading">...</metal:heading> but I ca find no definition of the <metal:heading> tag anywhere
<Kinnison> SteveA: also, we appear to have more than just fill-slot entries in a use-macro lump and I was wondering how it all gets resolved cleanly
<Kinnison> SteveA: I.E. what happens if I use-macro inside a use-macro ?
<Kinnison> the spec is very vague
<SteveA> jamesh: i think we need to wait for Categories to land before it is practical to import the data well.  please do talk with bjorn or brad about progress on that.
<jamesh> SteveA: okay.
<SteveA> Kinnison: you can use tags called tal:whatever and metal:whatever
<SteveA> these tags will be omitted from the output, but can still contain tal or metal attribute language commands
<jamesh> ddaa: I've got my Subversion symlink branch up on the pending reviews page as work-in-progress.  If you have any comments on it, that would be useful.
<SteveA> so the tag might as well be <div metal:fill-slot="pageheading">  except that we're not interested in it being a div
<SteveA> Kinnison: does that answer your first question?
<Kinnison> I thought fill-slot deliberately ommitted the tag containg the fill-slot attribute anyway?
<SteveA> LarstiQ: that's interesting.  However, if roundup is not following the rules, that's no reason for us not to do so.
<jamesh> ddaa: I ran into a pybaz bug while writing it (WorkingTree.delete failing for symlinks), which I'm merging a fix for right now
<Kinnison> Or is the slot the entire tag?
<Kinnison> s/tag/subtree/
<SteveA> Kinnison: can't remember.  suck it and see.
<LarstiQ> SteveA: agreed, after rereading the original call, the current approach seems right.
<SteveA> LarstiQ: thanks for supporting us in this.
<SteveA> I appreciate it.
<SteveA> maybe you'll be interested in testing the test instance, when we have it going?
<LarstiQ> SteveA: sure!
<Kinnison> SteveA: okay, so that is the first question. Now the second (namely how nested use-macro fill-slot use-macro subtrees work)
<LarstiQ> SteveA: lp has been one of the nicer trackers to use, I'm all for spreading its use.
<SteveA> Kinnison: second question... I have no idea what doing a use-macro inside a use-macro is as such.  I expect it would work if you use a macro to fill a slot.
<LarstiQ> especially for projects I care about like python.
<SteveA> LarstiQ: if you have a weblog, write a weblog entry about launchpad, and mention it to jdub
<LarstiQ> SteveA: that is blocked on me finally taking the time to set up NewsBruiser ;)
<jamesh> SteveA: as I said in the email, if we create LP people for all the comments, we'll likely get lots of duplicates since hardly anyone registers their $USERNAME@users.sourceforge.net emails on LP
<SteveA> Kinnison: I generally set up a template or two, and just experement with more complex macro things, to test the concept
<SteveA> Kinnison: such experiments could be done as pagetests on the pagetest layer, and checked into launchpad
<lifeless> jamesh: however, they can claim the email addresses right ?
<SteveA> we may want to do some legwork
<stub> mpt_: staging is back up btw
<SteveA> and special-case these things
<mpt_> thanks stub
<lifeless> how many people are we talking about ?
<lifeless> 30? 300 ? 3000?
<SteveA> a few 10s I think
<jamesh> lifeless: yep.  But unlike the Ubuntu import where a fair proportion of the emails matched up, I'd expect close to zero to match here
<jamesh> SteveA: a lot more than that if we correctly attribute bug comments
<jamesh> a middle ground would be to lose attribution of comments and just create people for assignees
<SteveA> i would worry only about assignees, and not about commenters who aren't also assignees somewhere 
<jamesh> you also run into the issue of cutting off contact to the original submitters when migrating to LP
<LarstiQ> assignees and reporters?
<mpt_> jamesh, did we cut off contact to bug reporters when migrating from Ubuntu's Bugzilla?
<jamesh> unless we auto-approve all the @users.sf.net email addresses (we did something like this for the ubuntu bugzilla import, but it is a bit more difficult to claim that SF users conscented to receive email from us
<jamesh> mpt_: no.  We auto-validated the emails registered in bugzilla, so they'd still receive email
<mpt_> exactly
<mpt_> Arguably by reporting a bug about Python, they consented to receive e-mail from the Python bug tracker...
<mpt_> and that tracker's going to change to *something* else
<jamesh> mpt_: except that you could argue that they consented to receive email from SF.net/VA Software
<mpt_> whatever that happens to be, reporters will still expect e-mail
<jamesh> the subscriber lists for bugs are not exposed, so there will be some degree of cutoff
<mpt_> carlos, around?
<SteveA> jamesh / mpt_: I'd like you to capture these points in some NOTES.txt notes for the python bugtracker entry
<jordi> gee, it was impossible for me to be here at 3 sentences time
<jordi> who should I mail them to?
<SteveA> kiko: how is the "categories" stuff going?
<kiko> wassat?
<SteveA> we were talking about the launchpad entry into the python call for bugtrackers
<SteveA> bug categories
<kiko> right
<SteveA> doing an import and setting up a test server is blocked on having categories
<SteveA> so I want to make sure it isn't falling off the TODO list
<kiko> sure.
<kiko> malone/+specs
<kiko> it's listed
<mpt_> jordi, mailing them to me should work
<mpt_> as in, should result in them being recorded for posterity :-)
<jordi> mpt_: good
<carlos> mpt_: Hi, I'm back
* carlos needs to be out for one hour or so, will be back later
<SteveA> matsubara: ping
<matsubara> SteveA: pong
<truva> heyy
<carlos> truva: hi
<truva> h are u?
<abzde> me be here!
<abzde> yay me
<mdke> spiv: here?
<mdke> spiv: unping
#launchpad 2006-06-30
<jordaoPT> anyone know if xubuntu-docs will be updated in the next monthly update of the language-packs ???
<jordaoPT> can anyone help me???
<sivang> jordaoPT: you need carlos or jani, they're are likely to be around during the EU day hours
<carlos> jordaoPT: No, documentation is not part of language packs
<jordaoPT> but documentation will be updated in dapper right?
<carlos> jordaoPT: you will need to check it with mdke or janimo
<carlos> jordaoPT: I don't know, sorry
<jordaoPT> ok, thanks anyway
<sivang> night all
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> night
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ruffneck> good morning
<ruffneck> moi
<lifeless> ight
<lifeless> meh
<jamesh> mpt: I'll fill in a bit more info on that wiki page
<jamesh> SteveA: for when you're around: https://staging.launchpad.net/products/zope/+specs?show=all
<lifeless> nice
<mpt> jamesh, that question I asked you yesterday about browser.addHeader has had its sequel today in a test failure
<mpt> In the second test I have browser.addHeader('Authorization', 'Basic mark@hbd.com:...')
<mpt> and the third test, browser.addHeader('Authorization', 'Basic no-priv@canonical.com:...')
<mpt> but the third test fails because it thinks it's logged in as mark@hbd.com
<mpt> and so does the fourth, where I use anon_browser
<jamesh> mpt: you might need to specifically create extra Browser objects to handle the multiple identities
<mpt> so browser is acting like a global variable?
<jamesh> mpt: as for anon_browser thinking it is mark@hbd.com, are you sure that you weren't mixing up anon_browser and browser for something?
<jamesh> yes
<spiv> jamesh: It would still be good for the browser objects to be remade between tests.
<mpt> spiv, these are tests in the same file, testing how the same page works for different people
<jamesh> spiv: they are.  I assume mpt is talking about multiple uses of browser inside a single pagetest
<spiv> Oh, right.
<mpt> ok, so how do I create a new browser
<spiv> In that case, do what jamesh says :)
<mpt> owner_browser = ...
<jamesh> mpt: from zope.testbrowser.testing import Browser
<jamesh> mpt: somebrowser = Browser()
<mpt> cool
* mpt tries to remember the funky code for splitting a >>> test line over multiple lines
<spiv> ...
<mpt> ...
<mpt> woohoo
<jamesh> mpt: success?
<mpt> yes, jamesh, thanks
<mpt> once I stopped just using "browser." everywhere :-)
<mpt> carlos, ping
<carlos> mpt: pong
<lifeless> spiv: can you review carlos branch?
<lifeless> spiv: should be easy - there are no tests.
<mpt> carlos, what is the relationship between rosetta_official and primary_translatable?
<carlos> lifeless: there are tests....
<carlos> lifeless: pagetests, it's a navigation issue
<lifeless> oh sorry, I missed it.
<lifeless> :)
<carlos> np ;-)
<carlos> mpt: rosetta_official means that upstream maintainers are using rosetta officially
<carlos> mpt: I don't remember now what's primary_translatable...
<carlos> mpt: where is it?
<mpt> it's in browser/product.py
<spiv> lifeless: ok
<mpt> It seems to say "if there's a translatable package, return that, otherwise if the product is translatable, return that"
<mpt> carlos, that seems backwards to me, is it?
<lifeless> thanks
<mpt> If you're on the product page, should Rosetta instead be seeing if the product is translatable before looking for any packages?
<carlos> from our interface: 
<carlos>     primary_translatable = Attribute(
<carlos>         "The best guess we have for what new translators will want to "
<carlos>         "translate for a given product. First, tries the current development "
<carlos>         "Ubuntu package. Then tries the latest series for which we have "
<carlos>         "potemplates.")
<mpt> ah, I didn't look in the interface
<carlos> mpt: yeah, we should change it
<mpt> I was going by the docstring, which was a bit unhelpful
<carlos> now that we only import upstream translations that are actually using Rosetta
<carlos> we should stop pointing to Ubuntu
<carlos> that's confusing a lot of people
<carlos> but Mark wanted it that way when we started
<mpt> carlos, could I fix that by swapping the if and elif blocks in browser/product.py?
<mpt> (lines 374 ~ 395)
<carlos> mpt: that will not change anything
<carlos> mpt: primary_translatable is either an IProductSeries or ISourcePackage
<mpt> yep
<carlos> so if you swap the if block, the output will be the same
<mpt> why?
<carlos> you need to change primary_translatable
<carlos> mpt: because if you have 'a'
<carlos> foo = 'a'
<carlos> if foo == 'a':
<carlos> ..
<carlos> if foo == 'b':
<carlos> ...
<mpt> sorry, I was unclear
<mpt> here's what I'm suggesting:
<carlos> and swap them ... is the same
<mpt> if IProductSeries.providedBy(translatable):
<mpt>     ... # productSeries stuff
<mpt> elif ISourcePackage.providedBy(translatable):
<carlos> I got it the first time
<mpt>     ... # sourcepackage stuff
<carlos> but that's not going to change that translatable cannot be at the same time an IProductSeries and an ISourcePackage
<carlos> is one or the other
<mpt> I don't want it to be at the same time, right now
<mpt> (though that might be nifty, for "You can also translate these packages...", eventually)
<mpt> I just want it to look at the product first
<mpt> Would that be a bad thing to do?
<carlos> dude, we have an understanding problem here....
<carlos> let me prepare an easy example...
<mpt> so let's say the Foopy upstream uses Rosetta
<mpt> and Foopy is also packaged in Baltix
<mpt> Currently if you go to /products/foopy/+translations, it will suggest you translate Baltix Foopy, instead of upstream Foopy
<mpt> with the links to upstream Foopy down the side
<mpt> correct?
<carlos> mpt: I see your point and understand what you want to do
<carlos> but your change will not change that
<carlos> will have the same behaviour
<carlos> mpt: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileawZ2V1.html
<carlos> that's more or less what you want to do and what would happen
<carlos> mpt: do you see it now?
<carlos> mpt: what you need to do is to change IProduct.primary_translatable to pick first the productseries
<carlos> kiko: good morning dude
<mpt> So the code that sets IProduct.primary_translatable is not the "def primary_translatable(self):" code in browser/product.py?
<mpt> ah, it's in database/ ...
<carlos> mpt: right
<carlos> the one in browser uses the database one
<carlos> translatable = self.context.primary_translatable
<mpt> oh!
<mpt> providedBy is like "are you one of these"
<spiv> Right.
<mpt> foo.providedBy(bar) is "does bar have a foo"
<mpt> thanks for your patience carlos :-)
<spiv> If a class implements an interface, then instances of that class will provide that interface.
<mpt> getUtility(ILaunchpadCelebrities).ubuntu, eh
<carlos> mpt: don't worry. Thanks for your good UI work ;-)
<mpt> heh
<mpt> well, this is just four lines to move, rather than 20ish
<mpt> carlos, do you have time now to check my rewrite of product-translations.pt for sanity?
<carlos> sure
<mpt> https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~dsilvers/paste/filecQkEgn.html
<sivang> morning
<mpt> hi sivang 
<mpt> hi bradb
* sivang hugs mpt 
* sivang hugs bradb 
<mpt> group hug!
* sivang hugs *
<carlos> mpt: could you provide me a diff output?
<sivang> can anybody please check out what went wrong with https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-dev/+branch/hubackup/ubuntu ?
<mpt> sure
<carlos> mpt: thanks
<mpt> but, like I said, it's a rewrite ...
<sivang> I aborted the push since I wanted to provide a cleaner branch with less commits , but now when I try to push the freshened branch I get:
<bradb> mpt: hey
<bradb> hey sivang 
<sivang> bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/~ubuntu-dev/hubackup/ubuntu': mkdir failed: unable to mkdir
* sivang high fives bradb 
<mpt> carlos, https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~dsilvers/paste/file3Vok59.html
<lifeless> sivang: what went wrong is that you abortewde the push
<mpt> (I warn you, it's not useful)
<lifeless> sivang: rather than letting it finish and then doing a push --override
<sivang> lifeless: I would have thought it would know how to handle this :-) sorry
<elmo> *.ubuntu.com, *.launchpad.net and anything else in the Canonical Data Centre is going away for 5 mintes
<lifeless> sivang: you'll need to sftp in and remove teh directory '.bzr/branch' 
<carlos> mpt: yeah, but I can see the old page in just one window.... I'm too lazy :-
<carlos> :-P
<mpt> heh
<sivang> lifeless: okay, thanks, I'll try
* sivang waits for domains to come up again
<mpt> http://launchpad.ishavingamassage.com/
<carlos> mpt: You have my approval for that change. Good work!
<sivang> mpt: hehe
<sivang> mpt: good one
<mpt> thanks carlos
<carlos> mpt: but, we should fix the permissions if we are going to leave it that way
<mpt> in what way?
<carlos> mpt: because atm anyone can request uploads for productseries, not just the owner of a product
<carlos> we use launchpad.AnyPerson
<mpt> hmm
<carlos> mpt: I think is ok to allow only owners to do that
<mpt> so the new page is correct
<mpt> but the underlying code is too permissive?
<carlos> yeah
<mpt> I have *no idea* where I'd fix that
<carlos> it's easy
<mpt> Should I report a bug, or is it easy enough for you to give me instructions? :-)
<carlos> mpt: do you want to learn how to do that or should I do it myself?
<carlos> I think it's easy enough
<mpt> I'm assuming it's a one-liner somewhere
<carlos> mpt: lib/canonical/launchpad/zcml/productseries.zcml
<carlos> change launchpad.AnyPerson to launchpad.Edit
<mpt> on <browser:page name="+translations-upload"...>?
<carlos> right
<mpt> or just above it, at least
<carlos> also, lib/canonical/launchpad/security.py should be updated
<carlos> do you know how to do that?
<mpt> ok, that blocks access to the page, now to block access to the underlying function...
<mpt> oh!
<carlos> mpt: I can provide you with the new function we should add there
<mpt> This is the file we were chuckling at a couple of weeks ago in Montr?al
<SteveA> jamesh: thanks for the specs page
<mpt> carlos, great
<carlos> I don't know, I wasn't in Montreal ;-)
<SteveA> stub: how long will those specs stay on staging for?  I mean, when is the next staging db update?
<jamesh> SteveA: many of the specs have no email address, and it seems most of the remainder don't have LP accounts
<stub> Staging is rebuilt daily unless someone asks me to switch it off.
<stub> So until about 01:00 UTC
<mpt> carlos, it was "My god, look at the length of that class name" :-) (particularly EditDistributionMirrorByOwnerOrDistroOwnerOrMirrorAdminsOrAdmins(AuthorizationBase))
<jamesh> I can rerun the import tomorrow
<carlos> ;-)
<SteveA> jamesh: do any that don't have email addresses have WikiName assignees?
<SteveA> stub: any problem with turning it off for a few days?
<jamesh> SteveA: some of them do, yes.
<stub> We should switch to using the MD5 sums of long python identifiers.
<stub> SteveA: Not really.
<mpt> carlos, so how is this different from launchpad.Edit?
<SteveA> stub: then please do so
<SteveA> mpt: right now, our security system is made up of a mixture of permissions (launchpad.Edit) and policy components (class name describes the policy it embodies)
<carlos> mpt: that file is what controls who has the Edit permission for a ProductSeries
<SteveA> I want to move to just policy components, and do some changes in the underlying architecture to make them apply at a more useful granularity
<mpt> ah, ok
<carlos> mpt: launchpad.Edit is not always for the same kind of people
<mpt> I understand
<mpt> so this will be something like EditByProductOwnersOrAdmins?
<carlos> mpt: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileKypL56.html
<carlos> mpt: yes, kind of
<SteveA> the name of these security components is just a description of what it does
<SteveA> they don't *need* to get sillilly long
<mpt> thanks, carlos!
<carlos> mpt: but giving also access to Rosetta Experts
<mpt> SteveA, so it could just be "EditDistributionMirror"
<mpt> ah, of course
<carlos> mpt: hmmm, please, rename the function I just gave you
<carlos> and put 'Edit' as the prefix instead of the suffix
<mpt> ok
<salgado> mpt, SteveA, well, the classes on security.py are not meant to be used anywhere, so I usually think it's a good idea to have their names describing what they do, even if they're too long
<SteveA> salgado: yes, I agree.  This will change in the future, though.  But we can worry about that then.
<carlos> salgado: I think that's what a doctest does....
<carlos> well, not a doctest, but a doc string ;-)
<SteveA> I started off the convention to name the classes long-style
<SteveA> We can re-examine the convention if it has ceased to be useful
<SteveA> or people have better ideas
<mpt> eek
<mpt> carlos, I left a "deliberate" bug in product-translations.pt that you didn't spot :-)
<carlos> that 'eek' sounds like it was not deliberate ;-)
<mpt> true, true
<mpt> I left off the condition from <tal:untranslatable>, which would have resulted in two headings
<jamesh> SteveA: if we're happy with that spec import, I could run it on production.  I modified the script to be able to update existing registered specs as you suggested, so if we make it pick up more authors later we can rerun it
<SteveA> jamesh: cool.  I'm just chatting to Phillip von Weitershausen about this...
<SteveA> He's agreed to discuss this with the upstream developers
<SteveA> and we can talk with them at EuroPython
<jamesh> okay.  I guess making the import available on staging might make things easier politically
<lifeless> SteveA: david is just finishing a tea, then I think we will pop over
<SteveA> okay, great
<SteveA> i'm interested in lunch soon
<SteveA> jamesh: let's leave it on staging until I've talked to a few people at EuroPython
<lifeless> where are you thinking of ?
<SteveA> I hadn't given it any thought.  How about skonis ir kvapas, the tea place.
<lifeless> sure ( I dont remember it ;))
<SteveA> spiv / stub: was there any issue with twisted libraries on balleny?
<SteveA> I have a PQM error report from Mark that has some odd twisted failures in it.
<stub> Not that I'm aware of. I thought we only used twisted included in our tree?
<salgado> SteveA, flacoste had a twisted failure too. he submitted the branch again and it passed
<SteveA> flacoste: if this happens, please always mail the launchpad list.  others may have the same problem, and we should get it sorted out.
<flacoste> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileseIe1R.html
<SteveA> spiv, stub: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileseIe1R.html
<SteveA> that's the failure message
<stub> Why are we running twisted tests on Launchpad commit? It is a one way dependancy, not two way.
<stub> I've never seen something like that anyway
<SteveA> stub: I had a long discussion with lifeless about the fact that we run twisted (and other) tests on a Launchpad commit
<SteveA> My interpretation of the outcome is that we agree that ideally we should have some kind of dependency representation to say what tests should be run for what commits
<SteveA> and pqm should use that
<SteveA> but that it does no particular harm to run them all right now
<lifeless> agreed
<lifeless> we're coming over, meet you outside in 10 ?
<SteveA> well
<SteveA> this is complicated
<SteveA> apparently I have a conf call sometime
<SteveA> but kiko would not tell me when!
<lifeless> well
<lifeless> KIKO!
* SteveA makes a phone call
<kiko> oh ffs
<kiko> can it be made clear that I'm BUSY
<lifeless> possibly, but I'm not sure how
<SteveA> lifeless: come round
<SteveA> the call will be later thus afternoon
<lifeless> ok, see you in < 10
<SteveA> ok
<elmo> sorry, but once again *.ubuntu.com, *.launchpad.net and anything else in the Canonical Data Centre is going away for 5 mintes
<jsgotangco> :/
<spiv> SteveA: That test seems to be unreliable.  I'll just disable that one entirely, not I'm convinced it's sane.  I'll also file a bug upstream.
<SteveA> okay, thanks
<mpt> spiv, how's bug 39814 going? :-)
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39814 in launchpad "Misleading login hint" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39814
<kiko_> <kiko> mpt, how do you feel about s/Not for us/Wont Fix Here/ in bug 36059?
<salgado> stub, around?
<mpt> kiko, I originally thought of "Won't Fix Here", but after we had a big thread across launchpad@ and ubuntu-devel@ on the best wording, I was eventually persuaded to change it to "Not For Us"
<mpt> rats
<kiko_> mpt, yeah, but could we roll back on that decision? :)
<mpt> kiko, I can't remember exactly what the reasons were, but I have a vague memory of them being good ones
* mpt calls on the mighty power of Google
<kiko> mpt, can you dig that up and update the bug so I can consider? It affects us directly when doing distro release management :-/
<mpt> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/launchpad-users/2006-March/thread.html#104 ...
<mpt> hmm, that's not it
<mpt> the main thread had a whole bunch of synonyms, plus mdz
<BjornT> mpt, kiko: it was discussed on the launchpad list, in the "Bugging questions" thread
<sabdfl> stub: ping
<stub> sabdfl: pong
<mpt> BjornT, snap, just found it :-)
<sabdfl> stub: https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/canonical-names
<sabdfl> i've just put you down as the assignee for that, could you take a look and come back to me if you think that's inappropriate?
<sabdfl> also, today's blueprint landing added some bits to fti.py (just full text searching for Specification table, nothing fancy), not sure if that affects your rollout plans for next week at all
<stub> Ok.
<sabdfl> thanks
<stub> Thanks for the heads up - it will affect the rollout as I either need to schedule more downtime or try rebuilding the indexes live.
<stub> Although specs should be fast
<stub> Staging will let me know
<SteveA> the vilnius posse return from lunch
<sabdfl> specs should be very fast, it's just title and summary
<sabdfl> hmm... perhaps name should go in there as well?
<stub> sabdfl: I'm already familiar with the ideas in the spec and think the idea is fine. Do I need to do anything else with it?
<sabdfl> stub: the canonical names stuff will have a fantastic ripple impact on all sorts of things, from URL's to email interfaces to xml-rpc API's, so i'd really like to see that landing asap
<sabdfl> stub: implement it :-)
<sabdfl> i think the uniqueness should be project/product/distro
<sabdfl> people are separate
<sabdfl> we need to provide for some "blacklisted names"
<sabdfl> much as elmo blacklists potential email addresses members can get @ubuntu.com
<stub> There is a spec for blacklisted person.name.
<sabdfl> generalise to canonical-names
<mpt> kiko, done
<sabdfl> mpt: we have a bit of a problem with LP on IE, are you tracking that?
<sabdfl> i would see it as one of the biggest blockers for LP adoption by Python.org
<SteveA> sabdfl: I asked mpt to do a walk-through.  What specific issues do you have for IE?
<mpt> sabdfl, I improved the display in IE a couple of weeks ago, and haven't found any noticable problems since
<sabdfl> i tried to show the intel folks in russia bits of LP and page rendering was b0rked all over the place
<sabdfl> could it be they had an older version of ie?
<mpt> Maybe they had IE5...
* mpt looks to see if he can install that in Wine
<mpt> CrossOver just has v6
<lifeless> 5 was godawful
<OgMaciel> sorry to budge in, but could you guys also look into this bug:  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/49789
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49789 in xorg "Clicking on Codes of Conduct link in Launchpad crashes X" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  
<OgMaciel> I just received an email from someone who stated that X is crashing when he clicks on the download link for the PPC ISO
<OgMaciel> and good morning everyone by the way  ;)
<lifeless> OgMaciel: this is really an ubuntu problem - #ubuntu - not a launchpad problem. According to that bug its been assigned to xorg, and rejected as being a launchpad issue.
<mpt> OgMaciel: And I fixed the Code of Conduct page bug anyway
<stub> Which will be live on Tuesday
<OgMaciel> mpt: lemme try it once again... If I get disconnected it's b/c something else could be doing it
<OgMaciel> oh
<OgMaciel> not implemented yet stub?
<mpt> Does the page work for you now?
<OgMaciel> mpt: am afraid of clicking on it..  ;)
<stub> Not rolled out.
<OgMaciel> mpt: I have a lot of things open
<OgMaciel> lifeless: so you're saying I should bring this up at #ubuntu?
<stub> A random web page shouldn't be able to crash the browser, let alone X. It is a X bug, and possibly a security vulnerability.
<SteveA> start up a new X server
<SteveA> startx -- :1   kinda thing
<OgMaciel> stub: is there a public calendar for when things take place in LP, like the deployment of the new page?
<OgMaciel> SteveA: I could do that
<OgMaciel> lemme give it a shot using my Tablet
<stub> No - that is maintained on a private wiki I'm afraid.
<kiko_> mpt, I know you can run 5 5.5 and 6 side-by-side in a windows box
<kiko_> and we have that in the offices in brazil
<OgMaciel> stub: gotcha... any ideia when I can expect to see the rollout and could you also check the download links for the PPC ISO for me, please?
<stub> Tuesday around 05:00 UTC
<mpt> kiko_, ok, I'm packing my bags
<OgMaciel> stub: thanks  ;)
<OgMaciel> kiko_: so am I  ;)
* OgMaciel was born in Brazil
<kiko_> mpt, huh? where are you going?
<kiko_> oh
<kiko_> right.
<mpt> :-)
* mpt finds a page that looks fine in IE, but doesn't submit its form
<OgMaciel> mpt: it still crashes
<mpt> OgMaciel, that's probably because, as stub says, the fix isn't rolled out yet
<lifeless> mpt: do you think the bug is in launchpad ?
<OgMaciel> mpt: right... will give it a shot next Tuesday then
<lifeless> mpt: surely nothing we do can cause an application/X crash without the app/X being faulty
<mpt> OgMaciel, and mention it in the Launchpad bug report, that would be great
<OgMaciel> mpt: sure thing...  I first reported it...  ;)
<mpt> lifeless, a Launchpad bug (ridiculously long <label>) was revealing a bug in Xorg. I'm well aware that the Xorg bug will still need to be fixed after the Launchpad fix is rolled out.
<OgMaciel> mpt: I really needed it fixed so people can sign the CoC and start contributing
<salgado> stub, why do we have a specia tearDown for karmaupdater.txt on test_system_documentation.py ?
<kiko_> mpt, how long?
<mpt> kiko_, the entire text of a signed code of conduct long
<mpt> on one line
<stub> salgado: I've redone most of that
<kiko_> that's pretty doh
<mpt> lifeless, the Launchpad bug is bug 39995, and the Xorg bug is bug 49789
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39995 in launchpad "No Line break in CoC active signatures" [Low,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/39995
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49789 in xorg "Clicking on Codes of Conduct link in Launchpad crashes X" [Untriaged,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49789
<salgado> stub, in that branch that I need to review?
<lifeless> mpt: ah, the xotrg one probably wants a better title, 'ridiculously long label crashes xorg' ;)
<OgMaciel> well, thanks mpt, lifeless, stub...  got to go to work
<stub> salgado: It would have been because karmaupdater needs to explicity flag the database as being dirty, as our detect database changes code is not smart enough to detect database changes made by subprocesses.
<stub> salgado: Nope.
<mpt> lifeless, yes, some fearless person needs to produce a minimal test case for 49789 (it's probable, but not certain, that it's the <label>)
<salgado> stub, so, all tests that run a script as a subprocess need to do something like that?
<stub> salgado: If they make database changes, yes. I know how to fix this if it becomes a problem.
<salgado> stub, so, you have a branch that changes that special tearDown thing? are you going to land it soon?
<salgado> I'm doing some work on karma and I moved the test for the karma updater script together with some other tests on another file
<stub> salgado: I've got a branch that will hopefully land soon - it should be up for review tonight - that reworks test_system_documentation quite a lot
<mpt> spiv, around?
<salgado> stub, ah, okay. thanks
<SteveA> mpt: I just wrote a quick and dirty script to give numbers for each different user agent from the launchpad web logs
<mpt> cool
<SteveA> mpt: 19 May to 30 June:   https://chinstrap.canonical.com/~stevea/user-agents.txt
<SteveA> format is number of requests, user agent string
<SteveA> this is done by unique user agent string
<SteveA> so obviously the data can be combined in more intelligent ways
<sabdfl> mpt: i think i dropped off previously
<sabdfl> can you list out your current roadmap, please?
<ruffneck> does the live cd have antivirus?
<ruffneck> I should try to fix my sisters windows ;P
<SteveA> ask on #ubuntu
<SteveA> this channel is for discussing the launchpad website
<sabdfl> SteveA: do i mark bugs fixed when the fix goes into production, or when it lands in mainline?
<SteveA> when it is in RF, you can mark it "fix committed"
<SteveA> when it is in production, it is marked "fix released"
<sabdfl> stub: do you want to do an more with https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/database-locale ?
<sabdfl> thanks SteveA
<stub> sabdfl: Eventually, yes. I need to run some more tests.
<sabdfl> cool i will leave it there
<sabdfl> is https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/validating-sign-only-gpg-keys already implemented?
<SteveA> yes
<kiko> hey
<kiko> where's launchpad?
<kiko> okay, I see 
<sabdfl> SteveA: can we re-assign https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/form-layout to someone on the infrastructure team?
<sabdfl> also https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/person-name-presentation ?
<SteveA> please assign it to launchpad-infrastructure
<sabdfl> SteveA: i don't want team assignee's
<sabdfl> nobody really watches it
<sabdfl> i also do not want team approvers
<sabdfl> or drafters
<SteveA> i can understand it for approvers and drafters
<sabdfl> it's more important for assignee
<sabdfl> each person should know what's on their plate
<kiko> SteveA, what mark is looking for is to make a plan for the next 6-month cycle for infrastructure
<sabdfl> if it doesn't matter who, then pick someone who has the least on their plate
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/1.0/+specs
<SteveA> if we're okay with it being reassigned when the spec reaches the top of the priority queue
<sabdfl> i'd like to agree a set of 1.0 goals for October
<kiko> so we're looking for an idea of what we agree that people should be doing
<kiko> SteveA, sabdfl: I suggest #cm2
<sabdfl> sure, i'm happy for it to be reassigned later
<SteveA> then that's fine
<SteveA> i'll skim the specs and propose people
<sabdfl> SteveA: we're covering it here, will ping you for specific ones that look awkward
<sabdfl> can run through the whole list in a call later
<SteveA> right
<sabdfl> #cm2?
<SteveA> I'm talking about the specs you just mentioned
<SteveA> i'm mostly working on the talks with ddaa and lifeless
<sabdfl> right, so we don't want to disturb you for the whole discussion, just where things come up that need a decision
<kiko> flacoste, BjornT: the ticket tracker email interface is deployed and works now. can I mark the spec as such?
<kiko> hello
<kiko> bradb, salgado: poke them :-P
<BjornT> kiko: TicketTrackerEmailInterface and TicketTrackerOutgoingEmail are implemented, TicketTrackerIncomingEmail is probably not needed.
<lifeless> would it make sense for the per-person specs pages to show the specs from my teams?
<kiko> okay!
<kiko> BjornT, obsoleted.
<lifeless> I mean, if a spec might be reassigned to me from another teammate later, its not something I would have seen coming. But if it was assigned to the team in the first place, and when I look at my list of specs it shows up there automatically because I am in the team, then I know its in the pipeline and that I *might* have it be assigned to me
<sabdfl> stub: can you do regex substitutions in SQL?
<sabdfl> s/wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/launchpad.canonical.com/ in specification.specurl?
<jsgotangco> good evening
<SteveA> lifeless: I think a similar feature would be very helpful in Malone.
<SteveA> we already use assignment to teams in Malone
<SteveA> but the assignments are not particularly visible
<lifeless> theres probably a gnereal pattern here
<lifeless> that anything assigned to a 'team' should show up in the 'assigned to me' pages for all members of that team
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad-bazaar/1.0/+specs
<sabdfl> lifeless: please pass that on to DDAA
<lifeless> done
<kiko> SteveA, spiv: authservercaching is already done, isn't it?
<SteveA> no
<kiko> ok.
<SteveA> it isn't particularly needed
<SteveA> database downtime is small now
<kiko> can we obsolete it?
<SteveA> and we'll be moving to replicated databases before we really need authsesrver cacheing
<SteveA> i guess
<SteveA> it should not be on a roadmap
<SteveA> so however the spec system allows you to say that
<kiko> ok
<sabdfl> stub, SteveA: can we nuke https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/special-teams
<sabdfl> i'm ok with requiring some additional security precautions for certain things, but i think special-teams is overkill
* SteveA looks
<SteveA> this is old thinking
<SteveA> so, yes, please nuke it
<sabdfl> it's *gone* :-)
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> ta
<kiko> so SteveA tell me about description-markup. it's being worked on, is it not?
<SteveA> it is
<SteveA> mpt is polishing the spec, then jamesh will implement once we have the spec approved
<kiko> ok.
<kiko> salgado_, teamvoting, implemented, right?
<stub> sabdfl: If the functions documented at file:///usr/share/doc/postgresql-doc-8.1/html/functions-string.html aren't enough, it isn't much work to create a Python stored procedure to do the text manipulation you need.
<sabdfl> stub: we moved a wiki and have a ton of specs that need to be updated
<kiko> bradb, BjornT, flacoste: can you nudge salgado?
<sabdfl> could you do the update directly? perhaps on staging so we can test it first?
<stub> sabdfl: Also file:///usr/share/doc/postgresql-doc-8.1/html/functions-matching.html#FUNCTIONS-POSIX-REGEXP - regexp_replace looks like it is what you asked for
<sabdfl> need to update Specification.specurl
<stub> sabdfl: Move what to what? wiki.launchpad.net to launchpad.canonical.com?
<flacoste> flacoste: salgado has internet connection problem he says that teamvoting is not implemented yet
<flacoste> kiko: salgado has internet connection problem he says that teamvoting is not implemented yet
<kiko> stub, wiki.launchpad.canonical.com -> launchpad.canonical.com
<SteveA> stub: we shouldn't have ever been using wiki.launchpad.net
<kiko> flacoste, really? what's missing? what it does is link to basicvoting, mostly
<sabdfl> wiki.launchpad.canonical.com to launchpad.canonical.com
<sabdfl> stub: ^
<sabdfl> doh, sorry, slow
<kiko> salgado!
<flacoste> kiko: then it is implemented, salgado thought it was something else
<kiko> my man!
<kiko> ok.
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<kiko> matsubara, wakey wakey
<stub> sabdfl, kiko: staging updated. let me know if that is fine for production.
<kiko> thanks
<sabdfl> stub: looks perfect
<sabdfl> thanks!
<stub> Run on production
<sabdfl> bradb: ping
<sabdfl> https://launchpad.net/products/malone/1.0/+specs
<sabdfl> thanks stubarooney
<bradb> sabdfl: pong
* bradb looks
<bradb> short and sweet! we're about halfway through coding up a guided filebug form too
<kiko> nice
<sabdfl> bradb: excellent
<kiko> screenshots!
<sabdfl> bradb: please can you use "Proper specification titles" and not "WikIWordSpecTitles"?
<sabdfl> we just got spec searching and that will not help
<sabdfl> could you fix all the specs on malone this w/e please?
<bradb> sure
<sabdfl> also, please use spec-name-format not specnameformat
<sabdfl> thanks :-)
<sabdfl> we will get better search fu that way
<bradb> sounds good
<kiko> carlos, ping?
<bradb> sabdfl: BTW, maybe the +specs listing should show spec titles instead of names?
<kiko> I don't know, they are rather verbose
<bradb> I thought that at first too, but I think they would mostly fit in 1024 x 768
<sabdfl> carlos: which is the spec for "language" pages?
<sabdfl> pages for the actual language objects?
<sabdfl> where we could see translators, stuff which needs translation etc
* bradb finishes updating the spec names and titles
<kiko> thanks bradb 
<bradb> no prob
<LaserJock> anybody know how often bazaar.launchpad.net updates the mirror bzr branches?
<sabdfl> Kinnison: https://launchpad.net/products/soyuz/+spec/upload-privileges is that all done now?
<carlos> SteveA, kiko: pong
<lifeless> carlos: stevea mailed you a partial reply
<lifeless> s/reply/review
<carlos> sabdfl: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/language-administration ?
<carlos> ok
<Kinnison> sabdfl: one sec, let me check
<Kinnison> sabdfl: The backend ues, the UI is incomplete, as per cprov's comment in the status whiteboard
<sivang> lifeless: I tried sftp'ing but it would "Connection reset by peer" (to try fix the partially pushed archive of home-user-backup product) Is there a spcial way to sftp there?
<lifeless> i use lftp
<lifeless> lftp sftp://bazaar.launhcpad.net/....
<sivang> lifeless: if I pushed it to be under the ~ubuntu-dev team, am I still allowed to sftp there and remove stuff?
<sivang> (I think maybe the fact it's under the team's control, it does not let me sftp there)
<lifeless> yes you are
<lifeless> pupshing uses sftp
<sivang> lifeless: is there a real difference to using sftp or lftp ? 
<lifeless> sivang: lftp takes urls, and is much nicer to use - like has recursive delte
<sivang> lifeless: I see nice, still it asks me for password and I am using SSH keys ... any idea?
<lifeless> hit enter ?
<lifeless> perhaps check your username is right ?
<sivang> lifeless: username is as lp username?
<sivang> (e.g. $NAME@ubuntu.com)
<lifeless> sftp://$NAME@bazaar.launchpad.net/...
<lifeless> if you dont have your ssh config setup to know, and it iss different to your unix account
* sivang retries
<lifeless> just use the exact same url you gave bzr ;)
<sivang> I'll retry, IIRC that's exactly what I did before :)
<sivang> lifeless: yay, worked
<sivang> lifeless: cleaning up the dead branch now
<sivang> lifeless: I see I can navigate quite some there, hmm, actually it has the homes of all the teams I am member of
<sivang> crap, still getting the same error
<sivang> bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/~ubuntu-dev/hubackup/ubuntu': mkdir failed: unable to mkdir
<lifeless> sivang: did you leave the .bzr dir, and remove .bzr/branch ?
<sivang> lifeless: oops, I removed the whole .bzr dir
<lifeless> sivang: you will need to use bzrlib then
<lifeless> python
<lifeless> import bzrlib.bzrdir
<lifeless> bzrlid.bzrdir.BzrDir.create_branch_convenience(URL)
* sivang fires ipython
<sivang> Out[3] : BzrBranch5('sftp://sivan@bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-dev/hubackup/ubuntu/')
<sivang> should I retry pushing ?
<lifeless> ues
<sivang> lifeless: cool, it's working. Can we get that convinience option to have a cmd line arg in bzr?
<sivang> lifeless: I'd reckon it's quite useful for lots of partially pushed branches
<lifeless> IIRC there is a bug open already
<sivang> ah, cool
<lifeless> to allow pushing into an empty dir
<lifeless> (and I think a .bzr dir with no branch is already supported)
<sivang> lifeless: oh, nice
* sivang searches for the bug report
#launchpad 2006-07-01
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ruffneck> rok
<ruffneck> moi
<mpt> rok?
<ruffneck> rock!
<ruffneck> hallelujah
<ruffneck> :D
<sivang> morning
<mpt__> matsubara, what are you doing working on a Saturday
<sivang> hey mpt :)
<mpt> hi sivang 
<sivang> mpt: enjoying your saturday? 
<mpt> sivang, it's Sunday
<sivang> mpt: sunday ?
<matsubara> mpt: I usually do.
<jsgotangco> sivang: its almost sunday here in my place =)
<sivang> jsgotangco: ah, right, the other side of the world etc :)
* sivang hugs jsgotangco and mpt 
* jsgotangco hugs sivang
* jsgotangco just had his first break after the paris trip
<mpt> It's 1:23 am
<sivang> jsgotangco: did you not return to manuall straight after Paris?
<mpt> and I'm beavering away on the wiki
<jsgotangco> sivang: nope stayed in amsterdam for 2 days before going straight home and go to work the next day so its been hel for me
<sivang> jsgotangco: nice, were you travelling your own or with some other folks ?
<jsgotangco> on my own, visited a friend heh
<sivang> cool
<siretart> lifeless: I think bug #41415 can be closed, no?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41415 in launchpad-bazaar "supermirror sftp server does not support hosting bzr repositories" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41415
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> it supports hosting branches, not hosting repositories
<siretart> oh. my bad
<lifeless> ;)
* LarstiQ tries to ping flacoste
<lifeless> heres how
<lifeless> evolution
<lifeless> click
<lifeless> click
<lifeless> click
<lifeless> ...
<LarstiQ> lifeless: now my password with y gives a z instead!
#launchpad 2006-07-02
<mpt> LarstiQ, ping
<LarstiQ> mpt: pong
<LarstiQ> mpt: I'm going for some groceries, will be back within the hour.
<mpt_> hi LarstiQ, sorry I wasn't paying attention
<mpt_> Could you describe your problem with Ys and Zs?
<mpt_> We had a similar report on launchpad-users@ but I can't tell what either of you are talking about :-)
<LarstiQ> sorry, mine wasn't real. But I suspect an azerty/qwertyish problem.
* LarstiQ read the original report seconds before lifeless did the evolution clicketyclick thing
<LarstiQ> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QWERTZ rather
<LarstiQ> mpt_: yet the op is able to type the y in his email, so I'm not sure where his problem is going on
<LarstiQ> but it reads to me as if it is during account creation in the xUbuntu install, which makes sense if he is in a german locale
<LarstiQ> mpt_: does that help any?
<mpt_> so it's not a Launchpad problem at all?
<mpt_> oh, I see
<mpt_> I guess he has the wrong xubuntu layout then
<LarstiQ> that would be my guess.
<mpt_> wrong keyboard layout in the xubuntu installer, rather
<LarstiQ> mpt_: should I ask for more information, or are you going to?
<mpt_> I'll point him to ubuntu.com/support, unless you have a better idea :-)
<LarstiQ> as long as you make sure it is actually not a launchpad problem, sure :)
<mpt_> done
<sivang> re peopple
<sivang> hey stub 
<AbuMusab> Hello. I have a question regarding the Rosetta system. I was looking into translating some strings in Ekiga for Ubuntu Dapper 6.06. If I make any translations, will they only be available in Ubuntu, or will they be merged into the original software?
<sivang> AbuMusab: IIRC, upstream can choose to import those translation and incorporate it into the upstream software, which is waht I think you mean by "original" software?
<sivang> AbuMusab: Rosetta tries to make it easy for them to grab translations and use them in the upstream product.
<AbuMusab> Yes, that is what I meant. Thank you for your input.
<AbuMusab> I just want to know that I am not wasting my time translating for one distribution only.
<sivang> AbuMusab: no problem :) if you have any more questions regarding that, please free free to send them to the launchpad-users mailing list , or contact carlos here tomorrow. (he seems to be away now)
<AbuMusab> Ok.
<sivang> AbuMusab: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-users
<sivang> AbuMusab: If you like using rosetta for translations, you can try and encourage the upstream translators folks for your language to use it as well, which would reduce their overhead of having to grab stuf from rosetta and import it in the original software.
<mdke> any admins around?
<sivang> mdke: doesn't seem like it :)
<sivang> what's up mdke 
<mdke> I wanted to discuss something with an admin
<AbuMusab> What exactly is meant by upstream translators? It doesn't really say in the Rosetta FAQ.
<sivang> AbuMusab: upstream translators, are the people translating the "original software" , and not in a specific distribution
<mdke> AbuMusab: translators of upstream packages, such as Gnome, KDE, openoffice, etc
<AbuMusab> Ok. Thanks.
#launchpad 2007-06-25
<ubotu> New bug: #121995 in Ubuntu "Ubuntu logo cropped on launchpad page entry" [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121995
<ubotu> New bug: #122049 in malone "Searching for "test_filesystem" in bugs in launchpad-bazaar fails to find #121492" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122049
<iTG`Neatchee> Hi everyone.  I apologize ahead of time for being a noob, but I'm new to LaunchPad.  Anyway, I'm just now starting to help develop backports for Ubuntu, and I'd like to open a request (and then confirm my own request hehe) for a backport of pidgin to Feisty.  Do I need to "register a new project"?
<iTG`Neatchee> I don't want to do it wrong, and "register a new project" sounds to me like something a developer of the software would do...which I am not -_-
<poolie> iTG`Neatchee, no, you shouldn't need to register a new project
<poolie> i would think you should start by talking in say #ubuntu-devel to find out how to go about backporting
<crimsun> rather, instead of asking -devel, please follow the instructions at https://launchpad.net/feisty-backports
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<iTG`Neatchee> Ohai crimsun :P  Yeah I figured it out
<iTG`Neatchee> I'm a noob for not reading the fine print hehe.
<ubotu> New bug: #122063 in launchpad "In "answers", automatic filter on my first language, excluding english" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122063
<ubotu> New bug: #122078 in launchpad "Please rename my WikiName" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122078
<ubotu> New bug: #122086 in soyuz "From: header in -changes@ mails are wrong" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122086
<cprov> good morning.
<ubotu> New bug: #122140 in launchpad "shouldn't receive my own bug mail" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122140
<ubotu> New bug: #122142 in launchpad "no mail preferences" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122142
<ubotu> New bug: #122147 in launchpad "default text in search box is poor usability" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122147
<ubotu> New bug: #122148 in launchpad "unclear what search box searches" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122148
<ubotu> New bug: #122150 in malone "changelog closing, add comment to the bug when there is no task to close" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122150
<Hobbsee> kiko: ping
<kiko> Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> heya kiko!
<Hobbsee> kiko: your'e not an admin, so cant change team admins, is that right?
<kiko> I can
<Hobbsee> kiko: oh neat.  can you add myself, mspruell, pricechild, elkbuntu and ljl to be admins of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks/+members ?
<kiko> where's dennis, Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> kiko: it's to do with the ops council, seveas should have done it before he stepped away from ubuntu for a month, but hasnt - and we really do need access to that team.
<kiko> okay.
<Hobbsee> kiko: private life got in the way, he's taking a month off.  i have an irc ops mail if you wish to see that
<Hobbsee> if you dont want to go on trust
<kiko> sure
<kiko> Hobbsee, you're on now, so you can change that bit for other admins.
<Hobbsee> kiko: thanks very much
* Hobbsee hugs kiko 
<Hobbsee> kiko: i cant add more admins
<Hobbsee> as i'm not the owner, i beleive
<Hobbsee> kiko: it should only be those, if you want to manually add them please
<Hobbsee> kiko: oh rock on, you're going to cherry-pick and fix that triaged bug.
<kiko> yeah
* Hobbsee gently pokes kiko about changing the rest, please :)
<kiko> Hobbsee, you can change them yourself.
<Hobbsee> kiko: i *cant*.  i'm not the owner.
<kiko> you can. 
<kiko> just edit the membership and mark them as admins
<Hobbsee> kiko: how?
<Hobbsee> kiko: in something like https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks/+member/pricechild ?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks/+member/melissa
<kiko> etc
<Hobbsee> kiko: that only works if i'm the owner, ie, the original admin.  do you want a screenshot proving this?
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> no then
<kiko> but odd.
<Hobbsee> it got changed a while back
<Hobbsee> people didnt think it was great for an admin to be able to add a bunch more
<Hobbsee> as in, an admin who wasnt the owner
* Hobbsee waits for a mail about mspruell
<kiko> okay changed.
<Hobbsee> kiko: thanks -1
<Hobbsee> er, thanks x4 -1
<kiko> sorry :)
* Hobbsee waits for another admin mail
<Hobbsee> kiko: no problem. just fix it so it works :)
<kiko> done.
<Hobbsee> ahhh, here we go :)
<Hobbsee> thankyou kiko, sorry to be a pain :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: now for that triaged bug...it's quite offputting, to just have bugs marked critical and triaged just vanish...
<kiko> yeah I know
<kiko> it's bong
<Hobbsee> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #122169 in launchpad "500 Internal error from codebrowse" [Critical,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122169
<doctormo> hello everyone
<doctormo> I've been completly baffled
<doctormo> https://launchpad.net/gtk-jig <- I wanted to make a project on launchpad, but I'm at a loss as to how to upload code / releases / debs etc
<crimsun> well, source code is uploaded via bzr
<matsubara> doctormo: https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAHostedBranch might help
<doctormo> sorry I went to play a jigsaw while I waited :-P
<doctormo> matsubara, crimsun : I must be doing this wrong: bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: /home/doctormo/Projects....
<doctormo> ah init, I see
#launchpad 2007-06-26
<bdmurray> If somebody has not applied for team membership is there a way to approve their membership temorarily or do you have to approve it and then change the memebership terms?
<mpt> Gooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<LaserJock> hi mpt 
<mpt> hi ho
<LaserJock> going to fill my mailbox today? :-)
<mpt> Perhaps not
<mpt> Concentrating on coding today
<LaserJock> oh, that's cool
<crimsun> poolie: RE: 122215, can you reproduce the symptoms using another app (not Skype), e.g., Rhythmbox directed to play through your usb headset?
<poolie> how can i tell rhythmbox to play through my headset? 
<crimsun> System> Preferences> Sound
<poolie> oh, that's new
<crimsun> you may need to restart Rhythmbox for it to take effect
<poolie> cool
<poolie> hm
* poolie has a sense of dread
<poolie> oh well, i'll try it
<crimsun> I have a feeling it's linux-source-2.6.20, specifically snd-usb-audio.ko, since there's something funky in the ALSA usb driver right now.
<poolie> so far so good
<poolie> i'll let you know
<poolie> it does seems unlikely that a solely userspace bug could cause such a hard hang
<poolie> there is a lot of distortion
<crimsun> that can be tweaked with alsa-lib parameters like sample method and virtual device usage
<poolie> interesting
<crimsun> I'm more concerned about possible mutex abuse
<poolie> after playing for a while it gets distorted; kind of ringing maybe?
<poolie> stopping and restarting fixes it
<poolie> i've heard this with skype as well and thought it was just network dropouts
<crimsun> that symptom is alsa-lib's fault
<crimsun> should be fixed in gutsy
<crimsun> anyhow, apologies for being offtopic; just figured I'd ping you in this channel since you're present
<poolie> not at all
<poolie> thanks
<poolie> do you work at canonical?
<crimsun> no
<poolie> is there any workaround for the alsalib bug?
<crimsun> unfortunately, no
<crimsun> I'd be interested in seeing if you can reproduce the distortion with `aplay -Dplughw:1 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav`  (you'll need to close Rhythmbox first)
<crimsun> (I'm also presuming that `asoundconf list` returns your usb headset below any other detected sound device)
<poolie> ok
<poolie> that sounds fine
<poolie> the distortion only came in about 20s into the first song though
<poolie> after it happened on the second song i hit stop and then play, and it did not recurr
<crimsun> ok, does the distortion appear with `aplay -Dplug:dmix:1 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav` ?
<poolie> no
<crimsun> ok, perhaps the latter test simply needs a longer wav file
<poolie> i tried *wav with no problems
<poolie> but maybe it needs to be a long single file?
<crimsun> right, like a four-minute wav
<poolie> well, i can decode an ogg and try that
<ubotu> New bug: #122220 in malone ""Offer mentorship" switches from Bugs to Overview" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122220
<crimsun> sure, that will suffice
<poolie> no distortion with plug:dmix:1
<poolie> well, other than what's meant to be there :)
<lifeless> reviewer meeting in 5 minutes
<spiv> lifeless: let's start early, eh? ;)
<lifeless> That sounds like fun.
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       Roll call
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       Next meeting
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       Queue status.
<lifeless>     *
<lifeless>       Timely assignment of queue items
<lifeless> yay wiki copy
<lifeless> whos here? I am in body.
<spiv> I'm here.
<lifeless> you and what army?
<spiv> Me and the piece of fluff I'm chasing out of my keyboard.
<lifeless> 'piece of fluff' eh, and you just married :)
<spiv> Well that seems to be jolly good.  Next item? :)
<lifeless> 3r3d july?
<lifeless> 13 open reviews, 2 down from last week
<lifeless> 6 over target
<spiv> 3rd July seems fine.
<lifeless> 6 over target, which is up
<spiv> A couple of those are assigned to sprinters.
<lifeless> all the same
<lifeless> the reviewers should have either handed back, or are planning to do it while on sprint
<spiv> Is it worth pre-emptively reassigning them, and sending a reminder to the sprinting reviewers to punt reviews they don't have time for?
<lifeless> mmm
<lifeless> perhaps a mail.
<lifeless> I'll do one now
<spiv> Ok.
<lifeless> done
<lifeless> Timely assignment of queue items
<lifeless> do you know who raised this?
<spiv> No idea.
<lifeless> I'll check histoty
<spiv> wiki says flacoste
<lifeless> flacoste
<lifeless> did I miss something on-list?
<spiv> Not that I recall.
* spiv checks the minutes for the last .eu meeting
<spiv> Bac and barry have one branch that was assigned to them today when the branch was already "late". This points to a problem in the timely assignment of reviews.
<spiv> I guess the question is why did this happen?  In the past this has sometimes happened because the queue was large, and the assigner didn't want to assign lots and lots of things to each reviewer all at once.
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> which was the case last week.
<lifeless> salgado is assigning reviews too these days
<spiv> Barry and kiko suggested that reviewers with some free time could grab reviews from the general queue without waiting for formal assignment. One minus with that is that reviewers are likely to pick branch in area that they are familiar with. This will make a good review, but will not increase cross-area training that lifeless consider in his assignments.
<lifeless> I'm remember this now; I did read the minutes :)
<spiv> Ah, ok :)
<spiv> I don't see any reason to prevent reviewers from taking off the general queue directly if they want.
<lifeless> neither do I. But we know it doesn't work.
<lifeless> thats why we have an assigner. We've never actually said 'dont take reviews yourself'
<spiv> So long as they are careful to update the assignment in the queue, as noted in the minutes.  But I don't get the impression there's lots of idle reviewer cycles waiting to be harnessed.
<lifeless> In fact, as we encourage finding a reviewer oneself for urgent things, its quite clear that there is not meant to be a mandatory get-assigned step.
<spiv> I just get the impression that our developers our working too hard ;)
<lifeless> s/our/are/
<lifeless> So, I think - mail to salgado to see how hes finding allocations, and note to reviewers that they are welcome to pick reviews from the queue - oldest first though!
<spiv> Well, it's probably worth mailing a remineder about those things (reviewers are welcome to self-assign; devs are welcome to try find a reviewer themself)
<lifeless> ok, I'll do both of those.
<lifeless> any other business?
<spiv> None that I can think of, just a general fear that sprints lead review queue DOOM.
<lifeless> meeting over then
<lifeless> in fact
<lifeless> if someone at sprint puts a branch up for review; someone at sprint will get the branch to review.
<lifeless> quid pro quo.
<spiv> I like that.
<carlos_> morning
<jml> L
<jml> eek.
<ubotu> New bug: #122257 in launchpad-answers "Don't send support requests for languages without subscriber to everyone" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122257
<cprov> good morning, guys.
<EmxBA> hi! it seems that https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+lang/bs and https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+lang/hr (bosnian, and croatian) translations cannot be accessed. all other work?
<EmxBA> hi sabdfl 
<sabdfl> hiya EmxBA
<EmxBA> perhaps you've met some people from LUGbih on debconf? ^^
<sabdfl> Ah, yes, I think there's a photo en route for you ;-)
<EmxBA> :) I couldn't attend but I've told some people to greet you ;)
* LarstiQ only briefly saw sabdfl in passing
<heno> Anyone know how to make a team inactive?
<heno> I'd like to close distro-qa as the name is confusing people
<ubotu> New bug: #121230 in Ubuntu "Remove firegpg project please." [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121230
<Fujitsu> heno: You'll probably need to file a launchpad support ticket in the answer tracker.
<EmxBA> can someone help me? some translations can't be opened
<heno> Fujitsu: thanks, I'll do that
<carlos> EmxBA: hi
<EmxBA> hi carlos 
<carlos> EmxBA: that's a bug that is being fixed right now
<carlos> EmxBA: danilo already has a patch for it
<Admiral_Chicago> morning everyone, I'm looking at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3851 and I want to close it
<shawarma> &win 21
<carlos> and we are working to deploy it
<EmxBA> ok thanks, carlos 
<Admiral_Chicago> i don't see the option, am I know looking close enought?
<EmxBA> I couldn't access translations for bs for few days
<Admiral_Chicago> s/know/not
<carlos> EmxBA: that problem was introduced on Thursday with latest code rollout
<carlos> EmxBA: sorry about it
<EmxBA> ok, I hope it will corrected in short time
<ubotu> New bug: #122284 in rosetta "Some exported files doesn't include X-Rosetta-Export-Date tag" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122284
<ubotu> New bug: #122289 in launchpad-answers "Display warning when asking a question on an "unsupported" project" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122289
<shawarma> &win 35
<shawarma> whoops
<agoliveira> Hello everyone! I have a project registered in LP that's synced to SVN import from upstream. The upstream now has another SVN address. How can I update where my project is getting it's upstream source?
<mwhudson> agoliveira: you bug me or ddaa to do it 
<mwhudson> :)
<mwhudson> probably filing by a question in launchpad-bazaar project
<mwhudson> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+addquestion
<agoliveira> mwhudson: I wanted to avoid bug you once more but if I have to... ;)
<mwhudson> it's a bit fiddly, but it's nothing major
<kduboi1> where a guideline for the branch format that is supported? (i'm a bzr newbie and the bzr website doesnt seem to be helping me much...)
<agoliveira> mwhudson: I need to change the svn import of this https://code.launchpad.net/hildon-control-panel from this one https://stage.maemo.org/svn/maemo/projects/haf/trunk/hildon-desktop to this one: https://stage.maemo.org/svn/maemo/projects/haf/branches/hildon-control-panel/refactoring/
<spiv> kduboi1: launchpad supports all the bzr branch formats
<mwhudson> agoliveira: oh
<spiv> kduboi1: you should probably just use the default format that the current version of bzr (0.16) creates unless you have a specific reason not to.
<mwhudson> bloody xchat
<mwhudson> agoliveira: as policy we only import 'trunk' branches
<agoliveira> mwhudson: Hmmm... then we have a problem because that's the one we need. The current one is broken and that's the one indicated by the Maemo/Nokia guys.
<agoliveira> "About Control Panel:   Please, use this branch (not trunk):  https://stage.maemo.org/svn/maemo/projects/haf/branches/hildon-control-panel/refactoring/  This is a major rewrite of control panel which will be used in our future releases. It has the very same UI but a completely refactored code base."
<mwhudson> agoliveira: exceptions can be made
<agoliveira> mwhudson: I would apreciate that as this is crashing our maemo base.
<mwhudson> agoliveira: we will almost certainly have to create an import that bzr thinks is entirely unrelated to the existing import
<mwhudson> is that ok?
<agoliveira> mwhudson: Sorry but I don't get it.
<kduboi1> so i think what i need to know is where to find the launchpad ssh key....
<mwhudson> agoliveira: none of the revisions in the import of the branch will be present in the import of the trunk
<mwhudson> agoliveira: so if you already have a branch off the existing import, you won't be able to merge from the new import into it
<agoliveira> mwhudson: As this branch is a complete rewrite, perhaps would be easier just trash this import and start over with a new one?
<mwhudson> if none of this is making sense, you probably don't have the problem :)
<agoliveira> I mean, trask the LP project.
<mwhudson> better to trash the import
<mwhudson> (which i can do)
<agoliveira> mwhudson: Well, I can aways apply the changes again over the new import, nothing major.
<agoliveira> mwhudson: So, go for it. As soon it's imported I'll check it out and see what happens.
<mwhudson> now, i have to work out how to import a non trunk branch
<mwhudson> ddaa: help
<spiv> kduboi1: you can upload your SSH public keys to launchpad
<spiv> kduboi1: is that what you're asking about?
<kduboi1> spiv: i'm not really sure. i'm just going to read the tutorials more, as opposed to bugging everyone on irc :-D
<ddaa> mwhudson: pong
* ddaa reads the scrollback
<mwhudson> ddaa: agoliveira wants to import from non trunk svn 
* ddaa has read the scrollback
* ddaa strokes beard
<ddaa> two issues here
<ddaa> 1. branch was renamed in svn
<ddaa> 2. new location is not truck
<ddaa> s/truck/trunk/
<ddaa> the current code *might* be able to deal with 1
<ddaa> (without losing the current import)
<agoliveira> I don't mind scrapping everything and start over if necessary.
<ddaa> Dealing with 2 involves patching our code... but nothing hard.
<ddaa> Either add the new location to the whitelist.
<ddaa> Or remove the whitelisting feature entirely.
<agoliveira> Ah, so the current LP code can't actually deal with non-trunk?
<ddaa> It can.
<ddaa> I added an explicit whitelist system to stop us from trying to checkout full repositories.
<ddaa> which caused some grief in the past
<agoliveira> I see. Makes sense.
<agoliveira> What do you suggest?
* ddaa ponders
<ddaa> agoliveira: is this import used for ubuntu packaging?
<agoliveira> ddaa: Yes. It's one of the main UI components for the Ubuntu Mobile and Embedded.
<ddaa> cool, you earned a big priority bonus
<ddaa> we'll try to make you happy ASAP
<ddaa> mwhudson: let's have a call?
<mwhudson> ddaa: ok
* agoliveira felt important now :)
<agoliveira> Thanks a lot guys.
<ddaa> agoliveira_lunch: we should be able to fix that import tonight or tomorrow
<ddaa> we'll make a fresh import of the new location, ignoring any history that occurred on the trunk location
<Hobbsee> erm...
<Hobbsee> does statusexplanation mean a comment?
<Hobbsee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/93686
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 93686 in kdebase "Konqueror French in Status Bar" [Undecided,Fix committed]  
<ubotu> New bug: #122320 in launchpad-answers "extract IQuestionTarget API to QuestionTargetMixin" [Low,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122320
<agoliveira> ddaa: That will do. Thanks.
<alefteris> the list of mirrors for software-properties-gtk is created automaticaly from the list at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors ? Or i have to do something else to add a mirror in the application?
<salgado> alefteris, which list of mirrors would be that?
<alefteris> the list of mirrors that users can select from the software-properties-gtk configuration application in gnome System -> Preferences
<alefteris> System -> System config actually
<salgado> alefteris, I think that list is static, but it may have been created from the launchpad list of mirrors
<salgado> alefteris, mvo should be able to tell that for sure
<alefteris> I dont care to much if it is static, just want to make sure that the application it will include newly added mirrors before the gutsy release..
<lousygarua> hello, is there a way to file a bug and change its status to 'wishlist' or whatever?
<Hobbsee> importance?  no. not unlessyou're in ubuntu-qa
<lousygarua> oh well.. thanks
<lifeless> is julian on sprint ?
<cprov> lifeless: Do you mean bigjools ?  No, he is not.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> just trying to ensure the sprinters can't flood the few remaining reviewers
* bigjools wakes up
<ubotu> New bug: #122433 in launchpad "'Bug contacts' box doesn't help user become a bug contact" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122433
<ubotu> New bug: #122439 in soyuz "Builder pages are not presenting the ongoing buildlog after 1.1.6" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122439
#launchpad 2007-06-27
<Kmos_> OOPS-542A3439
<ubotu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/542A3439
<taint> hey I need to speak with someone about my launchpad account. can't remember the email I used to sign up with
<poolie> i really wish i could set tags at the same time i triage a bug
<poolie> mpt^^
<lifeless> poolie: can I ring for a minute?
<poolie> ok
<poolie> if i can find my phone
<carlos_> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos 
<mpt> poolie, so do I -- actually that's the reason I haven't bothered to use tags yet, because it's too much work
<ubotu> New bug: #122497 in malone "Bug contact receives notification of changes to re-directed bugs" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122497
* Hobbsee wishes someone would fix the way launchpad handled dupes
<poolie> hello Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> hiya
<thumper> hi poolie
<poolie> hi tim, you're up late
<poolie> or are you in london?
<thumper> in London
<mpt> Hobbsee, fix it in what way?
<Hobbsee> mpt: it's quite annoying...sec
<Hobbsee> <dealing with #ubuntu>
<Hobbsee> mpt: it's quite annoying in that if B is a dupe of A, yet you want to set A as a dupe of C, then you have to set B first as a dupe of C, then A as a dupe of C.
<kiko> Hobbsee, we've got a fix for that planned as part of duplicate bug handling.
<mpt> oh, yeah
<Hobbsee> mpt: it's unintuative enough, and we keep getting asked how to in -bugs.  but it's even worse when B, C, and D are already marked as dupes
<mpt> I reported that as a bug last year, iirc
<Hobbsee> a button saying "report this bug (and any duplicates) as a bug of:" might be more appropriate
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> Hobbsee, I've often encountered cases where fixing A would arguably fix B, and fixing C would arguably fix A, but fixing C would not fix B
<Hobbsee> mpt: right.
<mpt> because reported bugs aren't always precise things
<Hobbsee> yeah
<mpt> so I think it's useful to require duplicates to be reviewed when changing their duplicate marking
<Hobbsee> right
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<mpt> But I don't think people should have to do that before changing any non-B link in the chain, as they do now
<mpt> I think it would be enough to have an informative link to C in B, so people can see at a glance whether it makes sense.
<mpt> carlos / danilos, is <https://translations.launchpad.net/+languages> linked to from anywhere?
<danilos> mpt: it's not from start page?
<carlos> mpt: not yet
<mpt> It would make sense to link to it from the word "languages" in the footer of the translations.launchpad.net FP
<mpt> Should I report a bug for that?
<carlos> well, you can reach the language based on your selection showed in root page
<danilos> mpt: indeed, start page only links to +languages/<code> for your preferred languages
<carlos> mpt: yeah, I did it
<mpt> ok, thanks carlos
<carlos> but had to revert it because the branch was unrelated
<carlos> I have it in mind as part of the final cleanup for that page to use the correct 1.0 UI templates
<carlos> that's why I reverted it there
<mpt> Yeah, it looks a bit strange currently
* mpt comes across the /~whoever/+participation page for the first time
<mpt> :-(
<carlos> mpt: what's wrong with ti?
<carlos> s/ti/it/
<mpt> carlos, just reported bug 122530 about it
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122530 in launchpad ""Team participation" page looks unfinished" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122530
<mpt> It looks like someone has taken the person page, and stripped out all the non-team-participation parts
<carlos> I see
<ubotu> New bug: #122530 in launchpad ""Team participation" page looks unfinished" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122530
* mpt goes on a bug-reporting rampage
<ubotu> New bug: #122532 in launchpad "Form for deactivating a team membership is confusing" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122532
<ubotu> New bug: #122536 in malone "Source package's bug contacts listed on Overview but not Bugs page" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122536
<ubotu> New bug: #122537 in rosetta "is_same_translator comparison is broken" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122537
<kiko> danilos, :-(
<danilos> kiko: I know, I know :(
* jsk is away: Gone away for now.
* jsk-away is back.
<doko_> why differ stati for upstream bug reports from stati for bugs in distributions?
<cprov> good morning, guys
<frsk> Morning. =)
<kompressor> carlos, ping
<carlos> kompressor: pong
<kompressor> carlos, hi...when i download .po files for offline use...they all come as st.po
<kompressor> carlos, if i should save them in one directory, i would probably not know which is for which package
<kompressor> carlos, do you think i should make a feature request for this..?
<carlos> yeah, I think we have a bug for it already... let me look for it
<kompressor> ok
* kompressor waiting in anticipation
<carlos> https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/46552
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 46552 in debian-installer "Include language and package name in downloaded PO file filename" [Medium,Invalid]  
<kompressor> carlos, thanks 
<boredand1logging> can someone change my @ubuntu.com address?
<carlos> boredand1logging: do you mean the address where all email is redirected or the @ubuntu email itself?
<boredand1logging> carlos: the part before @ubuntu.com. I changed my launchpad id from boredandblogging to nali, but nali@ubuntu.com doesn't work, boredandblogging@ubuntu.com does.
<carlos> boredand1logging: please, write to rt@admin.canonical.com to see what could be done
<boredand1logging> carlos: ok, thanks
<agoliveira> mwhudson: Hi there. About that import we spoke yesterday, it looks like it never arrived. Do you know why?
<mwhudson> yes, because it requires a code change, and i have been having problems with pqm
<agoliveira> mwhudson: Oh, ok. Any idea when it will be possible?
<mwhudson> agoliveira: "soon" :)
<mwhudson> by the end of the day, i'd really hope
<agoliveira> mwhudson: Right, thanks. If you could ping me when it's done I'd apreciate.
<mwhudson> no problem
<mwhudson> it really shouldn't have taken this long...
<bdmurray> If in the ideal situation the bug summary should be a good description of the bug why is that when you go to edit the summary & description you cannot see all the comments which may contain useful information that you need?
<kiko> hey LaserJock?
<LaserJock> yeah?
<LaserJock> kiko: what's up?
<kiko> heh thanks
<kiko> LaserJock, https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/81351
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81351 in soyuz "motu-sru team should be able to approve uploads to -proposed" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<kiko> LaserJock, still relevant?
<LaserJock> oh, right
<LaserJock> that specific bug no
<LaserJock> we dissolved the motu-sru team I think
<cprov> LaserJock: what about queue permissions for MOTU in a general sense ?  do you still want it or not ?
<LaserJock> I think in the future we will at some point
<kiko> and does it still make sense.
<kiko> LaserJock, okay, please wontfix that bug please
<LaserJock> it's always going to be an issue at some point
<LaserJock> but that specific case is not needed anymore
<cprov> LaserJock: ok, thanks
<LaserJock> and we don't have an immediate need to do any archive admin'ing that I know of
<LaserJock> cprov, kiko: done
<kiko> thanks
<LaserJock> I don't want to completely throw away the idea completely
<kiko> LaserJock, sure.
<LaserJock> but it's something that would need to be spec'd I think
<kiko> LaserJock, btw, did you see the cherry-picks?
<LaserJock> yes, I did
<LaserJock> thank you all very much :-)
<kiko> cool
<kiko> sorry it took a week!
<LaserJock> well, I understand ;-)
<kiko> well, I know /you/ do :)
<LaserJock> close via changelogs was another nice thing to get fixed
<kiko> yeah, that regression sucked
<alefteris> hi all! is it possible for an administrator to delete a team at launchpad?
<Kmos> alefteris: i don't think so.. you must use answers for that
<Kmos> and ask to delete a team
<alefteris> thanks Kmos
<ubotu> New bug: #122677 in malone "Add milestone to the X-Launchpad-Bug header" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122677
<ubotu> New bug: #122681 in launchpad "Replys are hidden with quoted text when they are in the same paragraph" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122681
<ubotu> New bug: #122696 in launchpad-bazaar ""Delete Import" button does not clear lastpublishedsync" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122696
#launchpad 2007-06-28
<brylie> I am having trouble pushing files to launchpad via bazaar
<brylie> I have done 'bzr add filename'
<brylie> and bzr status lists the files I have added
<brylie> when I do 'bzr push sftp://brylie@bazaar.launchpad.net/~brylie/gnumedia/0.1a2'
<brylie> it comes back with 'No new revisions to push.'
<LaserJock> did you do a bzr commit ?
<brylie> not today
<LaserJock> you have to commit your changes before you can push them
<brylie> I can't remember what I did the other nite. very new to bazaar here
<brylie> bzr commit opened nano
<brylie> save and exit?
<LaserJock> yeah, write your commit message, save and exit
<LaserJock> that will commit your changes locally
<brylie> commit message == changelog?
<LaserJock> yeah, sorta
<brylie> basically descriptive text though right?
<LaserJock> yes
<LaserJock> what you changed
<brylie> ok.. now 'bzr diff' returns nothing. That means that the files are synced?
<LaserJock> to your local branch yes
<brylie> ok now a colleague is having trouble accessing the data
<LaserJock> did you push it?
<brylie> 'bzr get http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~brylie/gnumedia/0.1a2 temp'
<brylie> Yes the data is there.
<brylie> He can browse it online.
<LaserJock> try bzr branch
<brylie> him or I?
<LaserJock> him
<brylie> ok I told him
<brylie> he did
<brylie> didn't work. He can't join irc for some reason either. I wonder if the two issues are related.
<brylie> 'bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~brylie/gnumedia/0.1a2 anyname' is what he says he typed
<LaserJock> brylie: it works for me
<jsgotangco> hmm
<brylie> ok, yea, it works for me as well. I just wasn't sure if it might have been a privlages thing.
<jsgotangco> who is Jeroen Vermeulen? Sorry need to ask, saw on TOSSFEST agenda representing LP
<brylie> this is the error he gets: http://python.pastebin.com/938067
<jml> jsgotangco: jtv on IRC.
<jml> no. wait
<jml> I maybe have the wrong Jeroen.
<jsgotangco> ahh cool, so he's based in Bangkok, will be there as well
<jml> No, I have the right one. Good good.
<jsgotangco> cool I'll probably say hi =)
<jsgotangco> thanks
<brylie> he's using bzr --version 0.11.0
<brylie> can he manually get 0.15.0?
<brylie> he's on a debian system
<brylie> etch
<LaserJock> brylie: I belive the bzr people have a repo for Debian and Ubuntu
<LaserJock> brylie: check out bazaar-vcs.org
<brylie> ok thank you Jock
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<brylie> hi mpt
<brylie> haw does one create a launchpad team so that multiple people can collaborate on a project branch? this article https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/TeamBranches doesn't tell how to initally create a team.
<brylie> there is no team creation choice under 'register branch' or 'register series'
<LaserJock> brylie: https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<brylie> thanks LaserJock 
<brylie> it seems to me that the documentation/instructions for new users can use some improvement. Wiki based docs are good, but the site UI isn't the most intuitive imo :)
<carlos> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos!
<ubotu> New bug: #122778 in launchpad "Speed up pagetest helpers by using SoupStrainer" [High,Triaged]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122778
* ..[topic/#launchpad:Rinchen] : Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 28 June 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<ubotu> New bug: #122785 in launchpad-answers "Display questions in orphaned projects that need love" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122785
* carlos -> out
<cprov> morning, guys
<mdz> cprov: good morning
<mdz> cprov: bug 121606 is now marked fix released. so it is fixed in production?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121606 in soyuz "changelog-closes-bugs does not work any more since today's rollout" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121606 - Assigned to Celso Providelo (cprov)
<mdz> cprov: does this mean that build-from-accepted is re-enabled as well?
<cprov> mdz: yes, both features are available in production.
<TeTeT> is there a way to change the 'best answer' in the answer tracker once it was assigned?
<PriceChild> Is there anymore email madness going on right now...? I just got an email about bug 110212 and I can't figure out why... (to mynick@ubuntu.com)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 110212 in firefox "[FEISTY]  firefox crashed [@nsHTMLContainerFrame::CreateViewForFrame]  [@nsCSSFrameConstructor::BeginBuildingScrollFrame] " [High,Incomplete]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/110212 - Assigned to Mozilla Bugs (mozilla-bugs)
<matsubara> PriceChild: because you're subscribed to it
<PriceChild> easy answer :)
<PriceChild> *wonders why he's subscribed to it*
<PriceChild> right ignore me... i posted in it
<PriceChild> Sorry for wasting your time matsubara.
<Hobbsee> a question...
<Hobbsee> why cant team contacts set the importance of bugs, like they can the WONTFIX or TRIAGED?  It would seem to make sense to bring this all into hte same set of permissions.
<nve> elmo, could i talk to you for a moment, please?
<statik> me
<kiko> heh
<Hobbsee> preemptive me-ing
<Hobbsee> is that so that you can sneak off later?
<Hobbsee> kiko: did you knwo the asnewr to my question, btw?
<nve> very funny
<mwhudson> premature is a more loaded description, i think
<statik> I always sit alertly at my keyboard during this meeting, attentively noting every excruciating detail
<statik> I don't even tab away
<Hobbsee> nve: i've asked you to leave me alone already.  please go away.
<nve> Hobbsee, are there more "female" community pieces to fullfill the women quota?
<nve> can they chat, too?
<Hobbsee> nve: i'm telling you now.  fuck off.
<nve> Hobbsee, mind the code of conduct, person.
<Rinchen> meeting about to start
<SteveA> Welcome, welcome, welcome to this week's Launchpad development meeting.  For the next 45 minutes or so, we'll be coordinating about Launchpad development.
<matsubara> Hobbsee: the permission should be the same for bug contacts, AFAIK
<nve> PhilKC, hi darling. did you come to suck up to Hobbsee?
<Hobbsee> i'm sorry, i dont care about obeying the code of conduct, per se, if someone's harassing me.
<SteveA> Who is here today?
<Rinchen> me
<kiko> ME
<thumper> me
<statik> me
<sinzu1> me
<bigjools> MR
<matsubara> me
<flacoste> me
<bigjools> ME even
<salgado> me
<allenap> me
<jamesh> me
<schwuk> me
<barry-away> me
<Hobbsee> matsubara: right.  it isnt.  i'll file a bug
<ddaa> me
<sinzui> me
<adeuring> me
<mwhudson> me
<intellectronica> me
<nve> ...
<BjornT> me
<mthaddon> me
<matsubara> Hobbsee: meeting time, if you can privmsg me more details
* mode/#launchpad [+o kiko]  by ChanServ
<danilos> me
<cprov> me
<kiko> kick nve behave.
* nve was kicked off #launchpad by kiko (behave.)
<kiko> lol
<danilos> carlos: ping
<jsk> me
<mwhudson> haha
<nve> kiko, but you allow the "me" flood?
<carlos> me
<jtv> me
<carlos> danilos: thanks
<mrevell> me
* kiko rolls eyes
<stu1> me
<nve> kiko, cool dude that you are. and allowing foul language of Hobbsee?
* mode/#launchpad [+o SteveA]  by ChanServ
<bac> me
<kiko> ahem.
<SteveA> nve: there's a Launchpad development meeting in progress.  Please keep any comments on topic.
* mode/#launchpad [+o Rinchen]  by ChanServ
<nve> SteveA, how is it on topic of Hobbsee to tell me to "fuck off"?
<kiko> can we please have the meeting?
<nve> of course
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Launchpad News blog (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * Meetings in London (kiko)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting, same time next week
<SteveA> will anyone be absent?
<kiko> hmmmm. no, I'll be here.
<Hobbsee> <apologies for his idiocy.  he should be klined soon>
<salgado> I'll be on holidays
<thumper> me
<thumper> sort of absent
<schwuk> abel and I will be on the sprint with you, but that doesn't stop us from attending
<SteveA> actually, you'll be sprinting with stub
<SteveA> I may pop in for a day or two, but I'll not be there generally
<SteveA> Actions from last meeting
<SteveA> there were none
<SteveA> OOPS report: matsubara 
<matsubara> Thanks allenp for fixing bug 121567
<matsubara> Thanks adeuring for fixing bug 121550
<matsubara> Thanks danilos for fixing bugs 121582, 121558 and 122537
<matsubara> Thanks salgado for fixing bug 121571
<matsubara> Thanks mthaddon for all the cherrypicks.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121567 in malone "AttributeError using old bookmarks in person bugs page" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121567 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121550 in malone "Bug search URLs don't accept empty field.status_upstream parameters anymore" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121550 - Assigned to abel (adeuring)
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bug 58220.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121582 in rosetta "Duplicate msgsets in +translate" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121582 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121558 in rosetta "TraversalError in translation page" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121558 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122537 in rosetta "is_same_translator comparison is broken" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122537 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<ubotu> Bug 121571 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/121571 is private
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 58220 in launchpad "When an error occurs processing a request another oops is recorded because there's no interaction set up." [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/58220 - Assigned to James Henstridge (jamesh)
<matsubara> jamesh, I commented on #58220. It seems that even with your fix the oops page
<matsubara> isn't rendered. Would you follow up on the bug please?
<jamesh> matsubara: yeah.  need to look into it further.
<kiko> matsubara, how are our UnicodeDecodeErrors looking?
<kiko> I saw a number of assorted oopses yesterday
<kiko> matsubara, danilos: is the TypeError in +translate known too?
<kiko> finally, can we ever fix this Surrogate thing?
<danilos> kiko: that's a 121582, should be fixed already
<matsubara> kiko: it's that UDE from the broken spam bot. I think, it triggers the exception while rendering the template (zope code). I don't know how to catch that exception and re-raise as the new suggested exception (CrapUnicodeException)
<mdz> cprov: thanks
<danilos> kiko: does it still occur?
<kiko> danilos, no, looks cool.
<matsubara> kiko: the typeerror is fixed already
<danilos> kiko: ok, thanks
* mode/#launchpad [-o Rinchen]  by Rinchen
<matsubara> kiko: the surrogate thing is a corner case in zope and is assigned to SteveA. doesn't happen that often, though
<SteveA> kiko: we cannot fix the surrogatet thing right now
<SteveA> kiko: we will look at it again after we upgrade to the latest zope3
<kiko> SteveA, should we move it to an UFD or something?
<kiko> a UFS.
<SteveA> kiko: it's not a priority though
<kiko> err a UFD.
<SteveA> UFS?
<kiko> yeah
<matsubara> what?
<SteveA> it's not UFD
<SteveA> what makes no sense
<kiko> so what is it?
<kiko> if it's not fixable, let's move it out?
<SteveA> it's something that breaks in the zope component architecture
<cprov> mdz: np, it will be more significant once gutsy is back DEVELOPMENT state. Looking forward to know the archive-admins impressions
<SteveA> eh?
<SteveA> kiko: I don't understand what you mean
<SteveA> it's a failure
<SteveA> an error
<SteveA> something fails, so we should have an OOPS
<matsubara> kiko: bug 52574, btw
<kiko> does it inconvenience end-users?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 52574 in launchpad "Surrogate error in Zope component architecture leading to an OOPS" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/52574
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> always
<kiko> okay
<kiko> wow
<matsubara> kiko: I can chat with later about the UDE the broken bot is triggering.
<kiko> it happens in many different situations
<SteveA> it's a deep error
<SteveA> and hard to reproduce
<SteveA> and rare enough not to be a huge issue so far
<kiko> how very interesting.
<SteveA> we must keep tracking it
<kiko> okay
<SteveA> and check if it is increased or reduced with zope3 upgrades
<SteveA> matsubara: anything more on oopses?
<matsubara> SteveA: I'm done here. Thank you
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<SteveA>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<Rinchen> Bjorn are you taking bug 121363?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 121363 in malone "Order 'most recently closed' on 'Bugtask.id DESC' instead of 'BugTask.id'" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/121363
<kiko> hmmm
<Rinchen> mwh, are you taking bug 122169?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122169 in launchpad-bazaar "500 Internal error from codebrowse" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122169
<mwhudson> Rinchen: yes, it's fixed locally
<Rinchen> thumper, is jml taking bug 122268?
<ubotu> Bug 122268 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/122268 is private
<thumper> Rinchen: yes
<Rinchen> carlos, are you taking bug 122363?
<ubotu> Bug 122363 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/122363 is private
<mdz> cprov: gutsy is already back in development state
<Rinchen> mwhudson, tahnks
<Rinchen> thumper thanks
<BjornT> Rinchen: sure. but is that bug really critical? i couldn't find it in any of the recent oops reports.
* barry thanks mwhudson
<carlos> Rinchen: it's fixed and waiting for BjornT to get a merge approval
<Rinchen> carlos, great thanks
<carlos> Rinchen: I did it in one of my postmerge reviews, where I detected it
<kiko> BjornT, isn't it a timeout issue?
<stub> BjornT: I don't think it is critical anymore
<stub> Just high (so the index is used)
<kiko> okay.
<kiko> done
<Rinchen> ok, kiko moved it to high so it'll drop from my list
<Rinchen> SteveA, done
<BjornT> carlos: what's pending on my approval? it doesn't seem to be in my review queue.
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<SteveA> there are no new launchpad bug tags
<carlos> BjornT: I'm adding it right now. It was a postmerge review
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<carlos> so it was not following hte usual procedures
<mthaddon> Production rollout and lots of cherry picks. 
<mthaddon> Overwritten edge with devel (10 mins ago, so will take a while to propogate).
<mthaddon> Working on app server reconfig.
<mthaddon> Need to discuss how to deal with special case of yesterday's rollout but not sure if this is the time to do that...
<cprov> mdz: yes, it is, since 14:15:14 +0100 (BST)today. I will check the logs this evening and assure the throughput has increased.
<kiko> mthaddon, what special case?
<carlos> BjornT: I sent you an email about it with the diff including the changes I did based on your input
<danilos> kiko: it's on the list
<kiko> thanks for the cherry-picks btw!
<BjornT> carlos: oh, right. i didn't know it was included in the post-merge review.
<mthaddon> kiko: sent an email - there was a very small change that I "cowboyed" in to get danilo's cherry pick to pass
<danilos> kiko: look for subject line "Production Cherry Picks 4461, 4463, 4466"
<kiko> mthaddon, ah, right -- it's not a problem.
<kiko> yeah.
<kiko> it won't be an issue.
<carlos> It's a single line change that I detected while adding a test there, so I thought it was a good idea to include it there
<kiko> yeah
<danilos> ok, great, thanks for clearing up my mind, kiko
<kiko> edge works!
<mthaddon> ok, cool - that's it from the operations report then
<kiko> https://edge.launchpad.net/
<danilos> wonderful, good job mthaddon
<stub> This cycle I think we rolled out even though we knew there would shortly be fixes landing that need cherry picking. I was wondering if it would have been better for everyone if we had just delayed the rollout. Missing deadlines isn't important given they are arbitrary and set by us, but extra downtime and hassles can be.
<SteveA> thanks mthaddon 
<ddaa> buildbot rollout done by me with mthaddon on the phone for blow-by-blow, because he does not have the necessary privs yet
<kiko> stub, we can talk about this after the meeting, but a deadline is a deadline.
<ddaa> s/buildbot/importd/
<stub> ok
<SteveA> the point of a deadline is that while it may be arbitrary, it's also something that other people can depend on and coordinate with
<danilos> yeah, I think we should stick to deadlines, preferring to remove features over missing deadline (from experience with GNOME model)
<SteveA> so, there are other issues to consider
<SteveA> thanks for the comment, though, stub
<ubotu> New bug: #122823 in soyuz "Cannot inspect packages in the upload queue" [High,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122823
<SteveA> it's an important consideration
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> database  is boring ths week. nothing to report.
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests
<kiko> wait for next week!
<Rinchen> Everything is going well. Back to SteveA 
<SteveA> thankss
<mwhudson> mthaddon: have you rted about getting importd rights yet?
<mthaddon> mwhudson: yep
<mwhudson> cool
<SteveA> matsubara: on the surrogate bug, perhaps we can file this on upstream zope3 component architecture too?
<SteveA> stub: any idea what the right project in launchpad would be?
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> This week's top user-affecting issue regards the slide-out help panels in the top left-hand corner of Launchpad pages.
<matsubara> SteveA: sure
<mrevell> At present, we promise help but don't offer any.
<mrevell> I plan to fix this over the next few weeks, ideally covering the most important pages over the next week, linking to help.launchpad.net for further information where appropriate.
<flacoste> mrevell: that's not true
<stub> SteveA: zope3? jamesh?
<mrevell> I'd love to hear from members of each Launchpad team as to which of these help panels they feel are most important.
<flacoste> mrevell: the answer tracker and code do have halpe
<SteveA> stub: I think there's a separate project for the z3 CA
<mrevell> flacoste: Sorry, much.
<mrevell> I'll mail the launchpad-users list after this meeting, as I think it'll be valuable to both developer and user input as to which pages we need to prioritise.
<SteveA> mrevell: using bugs to track them?
<mrevell> I feel the important pages are not necessarily those that are most used but those that aren't self-evident.
<SteveA> mrevell: or how?
<kiko> the bug page is missing help
<Rinchen> I think there should be links to help.launchpad.net as appropriate from those sliding panels
<danilos> jtv has been doing some work on translations help, I think
<jtv> tiny bit
<mrevell> SteveA: Yes, a bug for each page makes sense.
<mrevell> jtv: Great, let's work together on that, then :)
<flacoste> reviewers should also check for presence of help slot on page templates
<jamesh> SteveA: I think we only have zope3 at present
<flacoste> especially on new page templates
<flacoste> but probably also on old ones
<barry> flacoste: +1.  i'll start doing that
<SteveA> we have a report
<SteveA> on what pages have help text
<SteveA> and what that text is
<SteveA> I won't post the link to it here
<SteveA> but we can check it out
<jtv> SteveA: would like to see it, though
<mrevell> If anyone is working on a page that needs help text, please do involve me as I can take some of that burden from you.
<danilos> jtv: mpt gave me the link once, worth asking him
<SteveA> great
<matsubara> should we use the lp-doc project to file bugs about missing help text or just file them against launchpad?
<thumper> mrevell: sure will
<flacoste> mrevell: do you have RF access yet?
<flacoste> mrevell: that would help a lot for that kind of stuff
<mrevell> matsubara: I think probably against the relevant Launchpad app
<danilos> matsubara: I'd prefer to have it against relevant component
<mrevell> flacoste: I don't at the moment.
<matsubara> okie
<SteveA> I think the text can go in the bugs
<SteveA> mrevell doesn't need to commit the changes in order to make good progress
<SteveA> although we can consider this later
<SteveA> mrevell: all done?
<mrevell> SteveA: yes thanks
<SteveA> is mpt here?
<flacoste> he doesn't need to have commit, but for new pages templates to be able to see how it looks like would be a plus
<SteveA> flacoste: edge ought to do that
<SteveA> or staging
<SteveA>  * Launchpad News blog (mrevell)
<flacoste> doesn't help if reviewers block the landing for help text though :-)
<mwhudson> for new pages ?
<flacoste> but agreed, edge is a workaround
<mrevell> The Launchpad News blog is online at https://news.launchpad.net! 
<mrevell> Please, everyone in the Launchpad team: consider this your opportunity to talk to Launchpad users and the wider free software community.
<mrevell> f you're working on something cool, then let me know and we can write a blog post in preparation for its release.
<SteveA> also, any launchpad community members who are listening
<SteveA> take a look
<danilos> mrevell: https:// gave me a 'No / URL found error.'
<mrevell> Also, if you're at Millbank today, I have a microphone and am recording interviews with Launchpad team members for our first Launchpad podcast :)
<SteveA> https?
* LaserJock looks
<mwhudson> -https +http
<SteveA> mrevell: maybe we can get the https fixed to redirect
<mrevell> danilos: http://news.launchpad.net is the address, sorry for givingg the wrong address
<SteveA> or just be absent
<mrevell> SteveA: Yes, I'll file an RT.
<danilos> mrevell: yeah, figured it out, just confirming https is not supposed to work
<danilos> mrevell: thanks, and good job with news.lp.net
<kiko> btw
<kiko> we should use news items to update the news on the launchpad homepage
<SteveA> good point
<SteveA> that needs a mini spec
<kiko> they are currently stale
<carlos> rss integration ?
<SteveA> if we're going to do RSS etc.
<mrevell> kiko: Yes, I need to file a bug regarding linking to the blog from main Launchpad.
<mrevell> the feed is at:
<SteveA> and be targetted to a dev cycle
<mrevell> http://news.launchpad.net/feed
<kiko> I think there's a bug filed already
<SteveA> we need to consider what happens to test that page
<SteveA> and if the blog is down
<mrevell> SteveA: We could cache the news items and only update if the blog is available.
<SteveA> in the mini spec please :-)
<mrevell> SteveA: OK :)
<SteveA>  * Meetings in London (kiko)
<kiko> hello there
<kiko> we've had some excellent meetings here in london.
<kiko> we discussed many malone improvements yesterday
<kiko> and today we're going over a number of registry enhancements
<kiko> on monday
<kiko> we discussed some improvements to the release process
<SteveA> .win 59
<kiko> there are two important changes that developers should notice
<kiko> a) friday week 2 is the last day you can post /new/ branches up for review.
<kiko> this means that week 3 is for handling review comments (and dealing with regression fixes you've uncovered in your edge and staging testing)
<kiko> you can also work on items for your next cycle in week 3, of course
<kiko> b) on the first two days of week 4, teams are expected to staging-test the features and changes they landed
<kiko> the outcome of this is that every team should send a signoff email listing the revisions considered and an OK for each of the features.
<kiko> s/features/revisions tested/
<kiko> I guess.
<kiko> we'll detail this in an email to the list
<kiko> the intention with this last part is that teams actively test the changes they made, and help us ensure problems have been found before we roll out.
<carlos> kiko: I guess that's for 1.1.8, isn't it?
<kiko> carlos, for 1.1.7.
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> kiko: all done?
<kiko> what else, what else
<danilos> kiko: indeed, I think that would have helped with 1.1.6 and some of the translations crashes I introduced
<kiko> okay, one more thing
<kiko> at friday week 3 close of business mthaddon time, PQM will be moderated for approved landings only
<kiko> we're going to dream up an approval tag
<kiko> and only merge requests signed with this approval tag can be landed.
<kiko> this is to ensure that PQM is kept free for people landing critical bugfixes.
<kiko> the only appointed approvers are me and SteveA for now.
<kiko> K THX BYE
<SteveA> thanks kiko
<mwhudson> when will it be opened again?
<SteveA>  * Blockers
* barry thinks mthaddon should be safe and quit working at 3pm on friday
<kiko> mwhudson, good question
<kiko> it opens again after the rollout is complete.
<kiko> K THX BYE pt. 2
<SteveA> ok
<flacoste> Answers team: not blocked
<mwhudson> don't you want a day or so to get critical things for cherry picks in?
<SteveA> other questions and answers can be on the mailing list
<SteveA>  * Blockers
<SteveA> (or after this meeting)
<SteveA> please give the team blockers or lack thereof
<matsubara> TEAM: infrastructure
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<jsk> TEAM:Blueprints BLOCKED:No
<jtv> Translations: not blocked
<bigjools> TEAM: Soyuz BLOCKED: no
<barry> TEAM: mailing lists BLOCKED no
<mwhudson> TEAM: launchpad-bazaar BLOCKED: no
<allenap> TEAM: Bug tracker BLOCKED: no
<statik> TEAM: Commercialization BLOCKED: no
<salgado> TEAM: FOAF: no
<mthaddon> salgado: what does FOAF mean?
<flacoste> mthaddon: Friend of a friend
<mthaddon> thx
<kiko> was that helpful?
<flacoste> mthaddon: it's an XML standard i think: http://www.xml.com/pub/a/2004/02/04/foaf.html
<sinzui> mthaddon: DOAP is Description of a Project
<flacoste> another XML format
<SteveA> great... no one blocked
<mthaddon> so what does it mean in the context of LP?
<flacoste> mthaddon: basically the registry
<SteveA> mthaddon: teams and people
<kiko> mthaddon, it's the people and teams bit
<mthaddon> ok, gotcha, thx
<SteveA> that's the agenda done.  so, that's the meeting done.
<SteveA> thanks for being here
<SteveA> and keeping on topic
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<kiko> thanks!
<bigjools> thanks
<kiko> on the dot SteveA 
<mwhudson> yay
<kiko> flacoste, ping?
<kiko> flacoste, https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/2007-06-26/A66
<jordi> kiko kiko kiko
<kiko> hey jordi 
<danilos> jordi, dude, you are late for the meeting!
<jordi> I was just on time for the after party
<danilos> jordi: you just want the girls and the drinks
<jordi> danilos: you know a lot of that business
<danilos> jordi: learned it all in sitges, from the Meister :P
<jtv> I thought Sitges was the gay meeting place?
<jordi> jtv: YOU GOT IT RIGHT
<jordi> however, not everyone was gay there.
<jordi> danilos missed the best day: an evening in the gay nude beach.
<danilos> jordi: I am sure you missed none of it :)
<jordi> neither the people in that beach
<jordi> dude, I now know what some poor girls feel like
<minghua> Hello, I have a question about the .mo files shipped in the central translation package (language-support-* ?)
<minghua> does that only apply to main packages?  and universe packages still ship .mo files on their own?
<kiko> yes
<kiko> language packs only apply to packages in main, today.
<minghua> kiko: thanks.  but are the POT files of universe packages uploaded to LP for translation?
<kiko> minghua, I'm not sure -- jtv or danilos might.
<danilos> minghua: they are not, since there would be no much use for that (they wouldn't be used anywhere, so translators would be working in vain)
<minghua> danilos: thanks!
<danilos> minghua: we used to do that like a year or so ago because we were expecting ubuntu to start shipping language packs for universe, but that didn't happen, so we also stopped importing them :)
<danilos> minghua: you're welcome
<kiko> there's a scalability problem with universe langpacks, which is why we don't
<minghua> hmm, interesting historical stories
<kiko> there have been plans to provide translations for universe. I think there are at least two ubuntu specs if you get them looked up
<minghua> but I suppose upstream can still explicitly enable their projects on LP and get translations, can't they?
<kiko> yes! definitely.
<minghua> if anyone is interested, my story is: a maintainer of a universe package with a dead stream was wondering how to update the translation
<LaserJock> I think that might be fairly common in Universe
<minghua> well, if I were the maintainer, I just won't bother
<minghua> updating translations in .diff.gz is quite a pain
<minghua> unless you're going to re-autotoolize in the build process, of course
<minghua> LaserJock: hi there BTW, our "contact person" :-)
<Hobbsee> minghua: that just means that both launchpad and MOTU can have a go at LaserJock 
<Hobbsee> in the process of having a go at each other
<minghua> well, when Hobbsee has a pointy stick, everyone and every team looks like a good poking target, I suppose :-P
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee doesnt attack everyone
<danilos> minghua: I guess we could agree with Ubuntu MOTU teams *what* universe packages to allow translation for, and import only them, and export language packs with those... however, it means that most of this work needs to be done by the MOTU team
<minghua> danilos: I am not very fond of that idea.  Is it possible that each l10n team individually decide which universe package they want to translate?  (and once one l10n team decides to translate a certain package, all the translations of that packages enter LP.)
<danilos> minghua: again, that's entirely not up to us... if Ubuntu guys are going to ship such language packs, we'll provide them with translations. However, what you propose is not really how it could work because atm, universe packages ship with translations which come from upstream, so you'd have duplicate translations on the system
<danilos> the proper solution would be not to ship translations only in affected packages, but that sounds like a packaging nightmare (though, I don't know much about packaging, so I may be totally off-base)
<danilos> minghua: and in practice, you'll pretty soon end up with all universe packages with at least some bits of translations
<minghua> danilos: don't worry about it then, I am not that involved in translation anyway
<danilos> minghua: ok, sure
<minghua> but AFAIK, the current situation for main packages are completely automatic, not affecting packaging at all
<minghua> something along the line of: source package uploaded, on buildd, a magic script strips all translations, keeps the POT file and uploads to LP
<minghua> the package builds, with no translations whatsoever
<minghua> then l10n teams translates that POT file, based on PO files already in the source package
<minghua> and another magic script collect those translations, make MO files, and put them in language packs
<danilos> minghua: that's right, but you were asking about selective language packs, which means stripping would also have to be done only on certain packages, and you've got a couple of race conditions there (eg. someone starts a translation after the package has been released with translations, and you later ship a language pack containing those translations)
<minghua> yes indeed.  sounds not very practical.
<taa> hello
<taa> is it possible to install launchpad locally ? i mean like gforge for exemple ?
<minghua> not likely
<taa> i really like it, my companie seems to be interested
<taa> " that we plan to open Launchpad in the future."
<taa> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekfeisty/launchpad
<taa> cant understand wich kind of licence launchpad is using
<LaserJock> taa: it's not distributed
<LaserJock> taa: i.e. you can't download it
<taa> LaserJock i know
<LaserJock> so a license doesn't really mean a lot
<taa> LaserJock sure
<taa> good day/night
#launchpad 2007-06-29
<bdmurray> Is there a way to change the default team membership length?
<bdmurray> I found it.
<gnomefreak> what decides if a package shows up in https://launchpad.net/~gnomefreak/+packages?
<AlinuxOS> hello, is it possibile to filter GNOME packages from KDE and XFCE packs in launchpad ?
<ubotu> New bug: #122926 in launchpad "can't install courier-authdaemon_0.58-4ubuntu11_386.deb and sqwebmail_0.53_2-3ubuntu1_386.deb" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122926
<LaserJock> AlinuxOS: not that I'm aware of
<AlinuxOS> LaserJock, so it's not implemented right ?
<LaserJock> I'm not sure if it's even very possible
<LaserJock> the difference between nwhat is gnome and what is kde or xfce can be a tad vague
<AlinuxOS> LaserJock, something that filters packages like: http://l10n.gnome.org/module/ listed here.
<LaserJock> AlinuxOS: right, but that still means that somebody has to determine what a Gnome package is
<LaserJock> we could assume any package that depends on GTK or on a certain gnome library
<LaserJock> but maybe we should do just what's actually released by the Gnome project
<LaserJock> see the problem?
<AlinuxOS> yes but filter gnome core packages from BIG GNOMEKDEXFCE list, makes things better... for searching, trasnalting purposes  
<LaserJock> I don't think that exists, and I'm not sure that it would be a very easy thing to do
<ubotu> New bug: #122966 in launchpad "Launchpad very sluggish on satellite internet connections" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122966
<ubotu> New bug: #122997 in launchpad "Too long bug summaries break the layout" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122997
<gnomefreak> whats the chances of getting an LP admin to merge account for me, I did some packaging and my email was contact for a team at the time and i didnt relize it.
<salgado> gnomefreak, we have no way of doing that right now. can you file a bug about it?
<gnomefreak> salgado: i have an answers question on it ill file bug and combine them ty
<mpt> bdmurray, the problem with summarizing a bug based on comments you can't see will be fixed once it becomes possible to change the summary+description without going to a separate page at all
<gnomefreak> salgado: what package would this bug be best against as there is no "just" launchpad choice
<salgado> gnomefreak, not a package. it should be in the launchpad product (launchpad.net/launchpad)
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> salgado: ty its filed 
<kiko> gnomefreak, well... I don't think that's actually a bug
<kiko> based on what I answered in -users
<kiko> err, I mean, in the question
<kiko> packaging is historical
<kiko> the packages were uploaded with that account
<ubotu> New bug: #123013 in Ubuntu "[launchpad]  Maintained packages are in the wrong place." [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123013
<gnomefreak> kiko: ok than ill link motu to it when i go up for motu
<ubotu> New bug: #123020 in pkgbinarymangler "support shipping verbatim files in the exported tarballs" [Wishlist,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123020
<ubotu> New bug: #123021 in soyuz "please add Build-Essential: yes extra overrides" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123021
<carlos> danilos: ping
<Hobbsee> evening carlos 
<carlos> Hobbsee: hi
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> cheers
<ubotu> New bug: #123059 in launchpad "Bug modification collision warning" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123059
<Hobbsee> who would "the ubuntu LP team be" ?
<kiko> ~ubuntu-team mebbe?
<Hobbsee> kiko: for renewing an ubuntumembers membership, that is about to expire
<kiko> ~ubuntu-members I believe
<kiko> there's a URL for it
<kiko> but we just changed that
<kiko> to allow people to renew their own
<Hobbsee> i'm assuming it should be off launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<kiko> yes
<nalioth> howdy, i just got an email saying my Ubuntu membership on LP was soon to expire.  Seveas isn't around to talk to, so who would be the next person on the list?
<Hobbsee> kiko: nalioth is the person wanting it
<kiko> nalioth, you can renew your subscription yourself.
<kiko> salgado, ^^^
* nalioth wonders about the weird email . . 
<salgado> maybe the team's renewal policy was changed after the expiration warning was sent
<kiko> it was actually
<kiko> can you give him a link?
<nalioth> i'm not seeing anywhere to renew it, kiko (perhaps i'm not looking in the right place)
<kiko> hmmm.
<kiko> salgado?
<salgado> nalioth, what's your launchpad ID?
<nalioth> thanks, salgado.  wonder why that link isn't easily found?
<kiko> nalioth, can you file a  bug for us to display expiring memberships on your homepage?
<kiko> with links to the renewal pages?
<salgado> nalioth, it's emailed to the members, but indeed it should be visible once it's accessible
<LaserJock> mrevell: around?
<nalioth> or the link should be in the email, or something
<salgado> nalioth, it wasn't in the email because the team's renewal policy was changed after the email was sent to you
<salgado> nalioth, when did you get that email?
<mrevell> LaserJock: hi
<LaserJock> mrevell: heah, just reading over your ComingFeatures page
<mrevell> LaserJock: Ah, great :)
<LaserJock> mrevell: I think as an intro doc for people you shouldn't link to blueprints
<LaserJock> ask everyone will click on "Read the full specification" and go WTF?
<LaserJock> s/ask/as/
<LaserJock> since people can only read the little summary anyway, maybe just copy-n-paste that into the ComingFeatures page
<kiko> BjornT, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/86426
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 86426 in evolution "MASTER: [Feisty]  Evolution always tries to print A4" [Medium,Confirmed]  
<mrevell> LaserJock: I can see your point. However, usually there's enough information in the summary to give an idea of what the feature is about. The blueprint itself does include more information, such as the implementation status, etc.
<mrevell> LaserJock: It's an interesting point, though. It may put newer users off.
<mrevell> LaserJock: But I think many people would wonder why we hadn't linked to the blueprint.
<LaserJock> mrevell: but wouldn't the milestone pages be just as good?
<LaserJock> just a thought, I see your rationale
<LaserJock> I just think for new people it might be a put-off
<mrevell> LaserJock: Well, we do link to the milestones pages already, from the ComingFeatures page. I think people would find it odd if we didn't link to the blueprints. Do you think that people not being able to access the Launchpad wiki outweighs that? At the moment, I feel we should link to the blueprint, but I'm open to discussion :)
<LaserJock> I do feel it outweighs it, personally
<LaserJock> I would think if people were interested in the actual blueprints they'd probably go to the milestone page which should have them already
<mrevell> LaserJock: I don't want people to be put off, so perhaps we need to handle it with a better explanation of why that happens, either in the ComingFeatures page. Or, perhaps we need a Launchpad feature that allows someone to tell Launchpad that a spec's wiki page is private, and it would then put a relevant icon beside the link.
<LaserJock> which in fact shows them better as far as status because you see it all at once
<mrevell> LaserJock: Right, and the ComingFeatures page is a nice quick overview of what's planned, for people who don't want to delve into the milestones themselves.
<mrevell> LaserJock: Thanks for raising it.
<mrevell> Rinchen: LaserJock has suggested that we shouldn't link to each individual blueprint from the ComingFeatures page
<mrevell> Rinchen: as that may confuse newer users when they try to visit the wiki page. what do you think?
<LaserJock> so I guess if it was me I'd go with a link to the milestones (you've already got that) and say "For more detailed information see the Milestones"
<LaserJock> but putting a link to the blueprint at the beginning of each spec is asking for them to be clicked
<LaserJock> :-)
<Rinchen> mrevell, we should link to each milestone certainly.  A link to each coming feature need not be there but I personally find it handy
<mrevell> LaserJock: The issue of the wiki pages being private isn't limited to the ComingFeatures page, though.
<LaserJock> no
<mrevell> LaserJock: True that it's asking for them to be clicked, but it's not necessarily asking for people to click through to the wiki :)
<LaserJock> long term I'd love to see either the wiki opened (obviously) or the ability to mark specs links private
<aa_> hi does importing svn still work? my repo has been in state "processing" for a few weeks
<mrevell> Rinchen: Do you think it could be a problem?
<mrevell> LaserJock: I like that second idea, definitely.
<mrevell> Rinchen: Personally, I think we should mark wiki links as private, or do some explanation to warn people, rather than remove the links.
<LaserJock> mrevell: the problem is, when you've already given them most of the info, when they go to the spec page they are naturally going to want to see more, because you've already got them interested in your little blurb on ComingFeatures
<mrevell> ddaa: Hey, are you able to help aa_?
<ddaa> few weeks?
<ddaa> which one is it?
<LaserJock> mrevell: that makes sense, I like the private flagging. That way people can refer to a wiki page even though we can't see it :-)
<ddaa> what's the URL of the series page in launchpad
<ddaa> the page that displays the svn details
<Rinchen> mrevell, I don't see an issue either way. My requirement is that we have a link (at least one) for each milestone so that users can easily get to it if they so desire.
<aa_> ddaa: launchpad.net/pida/0.5
<mrevell> Rinchen: Cool, thanks.
<Rinchen> mrevell, I want to enable users to review the basic info surrounding coming features and then provide comments if they wish ("omg this is sooo gonna break my process"  or "oh wow, I'm buying you guys dinner.")
<aa_> ddaa: it says that it has synced successfully
<mrevell> LaserJock: My feeling is still that more people would complain at the lack of a link, than at not being able to see the full spec in the wiki. However, I'm going to ask some other guys on the Launchpad team what they think and I'll also see if I get any complaints. I think we need to look at the issue more generally, perhaps.
<Rinchen> mrevell, there are private wiki links?
<aa_> I mean it says that the sync has started and finished
<LaserJock> Rinchen: hopefully less of the former and more of the later
<ddaa> aa_: ?
<ddaa> here, it says processing
<Rinchen> LaserJock, yeah :-) 
<mrevell> Rinchen: The blueprints link to the full specs on a private wiki, yeah :)
<mrevell> Rinchen: It'd be cool if there were a visual representation of that on the blueprint page.
<ddaa> aa_: apparently, mwhudson has repeatedly tried to get that import through
<Rinchen> mrevell, yes, those are unfortunately unavoidable at the moment for launchpad specific. If you think it's important, talk it over with Steve and then the blueprints guys
<LaserJock> mrevell: I guess what I would do is basically give them all the info that's in the blueprint summary, then really the only information that's left that they can get at is the status
<mrevell> Rinchen: Cheers.
<LaserJock> and I think the milestone page is better for that
<Rinchen> mrevell, I'd say ComingFeatures should have only public features but the specs may link to private pages which describe the infrastructure stuff.
<aa_> ddaa: is that a good thing or a bad thing?
<ddaa> and was fended off by this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/120992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120992 in launchpad-bazaar "should be able to import incrementally from unreliable servers" [Undecided,New]  
<ddaa> aa_: it's a bad thing
<aa_> oh :(
<ddaa> our svn import code is not good enough to deal with googlecode
<aa_> double oh :(
<ddaa> which is not the most reliable svn hosting service on the planet
<ddaa> three options
<mrevell> LaserJock: I don't want to bulk out ComingFeatures too much, as it should be easy for someone to scan. I'll give it some thought.
<aa_> we have a mirror somewhere...
<ddaa> * fix our svn import code
<ddaa> * fix googlecode
<ddaa> * do without a launchpad import
<LaserJock> mrevell: well yeah, but have you seen most of the blueprint summaries? you've pretty much covered them in ComingFeatures
<ddaa> aa_: a mirror?
<ddaa> the same svn repo in another location?
<ddaa> that would help
<LaserJock> so pretty much the only thing left is the summaries
<aa_> well the repo is mirrored/synced/cloned for use with TRAC
<aa_> I'll ask the guy who deals with it
<LaserJock> and I think that's much better seen on the milestone pages
<ddaa> aa_: that would definitely help
<ddaa> the problem is the initial import
<ddaa> it should be okay if we can get it through
<aa_> fixing your svn import code sounds like fun though, whould I get to meet Mark Shuttleworth or Kiko?
<ddaa> it's GPLv2+, available on Launchpad
<mrevell> LaserJock: Yeah, maybe it is unnecessary. Thanks again, I'll speak to the Kikmeister and Steve.
<LaserJock> mrevell: anyway, it's not a big deal. I just thought I'd bring it up as I think people will notice it.
<mrevell> LaserJock: Thanks, very much appreciated :)
<ddaa> aa_: there https://code.launchpad.net/~launchpad/launchpad-cscvs/rocketfuel
<LaserJock> I love the page though
<ddaa> it's not the nicest code on the planet, but it's very well tested
<aa_> ddaa: is there a bug against it for this, or should I raise one?
<ddaa> here's the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/120992
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120992 in launchpad-bazaar "should be able to import incrementally from unreliable servers" [Undecided,New]  
<ddaa> I suggested retargetting it to launchpad-cscvs
<ddaa> mwhudson: what about retargetting that bug as I suggested?
<ddaa> aa_: beware, fixing our import code is a lot of work, we have very strict Q&A, and properly fixing the issue would involve using low-level libsvn python bindings
<aa_> try not to scare me!
<ddaa> I am definitely trying to scare you.
<kiko> aa_, I'm here in london btw
<kiko> aa_, I'm riding to canterbury on sunday
<ddaa> anyway, in the short term, if you could give the location of mirror of this svn, or even a copy, we can make the import happen.
<aa_> kiko: oh nice
<kiko> aa_, come up tomorrow?
<aa_> kiko: way to busy
* Hobbsee notes that the topic is out of date
<aa_> kiko: but one of these days
<LaserJock> who reads topics? ;-)
<aa_> ddaa: I am trying to work out an accessible URL, something over ftp...
<mwhudson> ddaa: i didn't really understand why you didn't just retarget it, it all sounds fine to me
<ddaa> mwhudson: maybe you _really_ wanted restartable imports
* ..[topic/#launchpad:flacoste] : Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 5 July 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<mwhudson> ddaa: ok
<mwhudson> ddaa: i didn't
<Hobbsee> LaserJock: true that
<mwhudson> apologies for not expressing the real problem in the bug report
<ubotu> New bug: #123074 in malone "Automatic creation of bug watches fail if multiple URLs are on the same line" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123074
<carlos> danilos: I don't know why, but i have lost my access to half Internet...
<danilos> carlos: what half did you lose access to?
<danilos> carlos: canonical.com half, I suppose? :)
<carlos> google, lenovo, Ubuntu/canonical and I guess others
<danilos> carlos: well, no new laptop for you then :)
<carlos> :-P
<aa_> was there some file hosting feature on launchpad?
<aa_> someone msg'd me about it a few weeks ago but I had no releases to test it with. Now I have a release
<mrevell> aa_: Hi, yeah, projects can host files on Launchpad and make them available for download.
<mrevell> aa_: Here's a quick overview:
<mrevell> aa_: https://help.launchpad.net/FileDownloadsOverview
<aa_> mrevell: I can't find a link on where/how
<aa_> ah thanks
<mrevell> :)
<kiko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/aaronsw/+bug/122338
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122338 in aaronsw "annoying people have my cell phone number" [Undecided,New]  
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/bigenkz
<aa_> would be really nice to batch edit some bug reports
<aa_> shall I just use xmlrpc and the python command line?
<ubotu> New bug: #123095 in malone "in launchpad bug comments, above quoted text appears within the quoted text [...] " [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123095
<polopolo> hello all, can someone edit my massage on bug #122936
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 122936 in amarok "Burning an audio CD is completely impossible " [Undecided,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/122936 - Assigned to polopolo (linux-debaat)
<polopolo> nobody that can help em?
<LaserJock> polopolo: what is it that you need?
<polopolo> Can you remove the text 'This is a question for the forum or maillist, not a bug.' ?
<LaserJock> polopolo: you can't?
<polopolo> no, how then?
<LaserJock> oh, wait, that's a comment
<LaserJock> no, you can't delete comments
<polopolo> you also not?
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> if you need to retract a statement just add a new comment saying so
<polopolo> ah, ok, thanks for you're help
<LaserJock> think of it like email
<mranostay|work> first IPv6 address i've seen on IRC ^
#launchpad 2007-06-30
<aa_> I really want to delete all the milestones and bluprints from my project
<tristanbob> hello all! I am trying to get an open source project to use launchpad
<tristanbob> ziptie.org
<tristanbob> <brettw> i'm not sure how i feel about people branching off so easily.  seems like it almost encourages fragmentation rather than collaboration.
<tristanbob> <brettw> "Anyone can create and publish their own branch of your code."
<tristanbob> what is a good answer to that?
<carlos> tristanbob: I would say that that lowers the barrier to contribute to the project
<carlos> you don't depend on someone to approve your patch to publish it
<carlos> and you can see all branches together in Launchpad, and thus, merge those changes in your branch if you want
<tristanbob> carlos: thank you - I am passing that along :)
<carlos> tristanbob: anyway, if you need better arguments try on Monday or mail directly to launchpad-users mailing list
<tristanbob> they are going to read the info on the website this weekend
<carlos> so you could get some input from David (ddaa) or other maintainers of bzr integration in Launchpad
<carlos> ok
<LarstiQ> or join #bzr
<LarstiQ> since distributed version control is not specific to launchpad, but for the flavor that comes with it we can certainly answer your questions 
<LarstiQ> tristanbob: in my experience, it promotes collaboration
<tristanbob> can you pick and choose what features to use?  like if they JUST wanted a bugzilla replacement?
<tristanbob> thanks LarstiQ 
<LarstiQ> tristanbob: sure, you can use the bug tracking without the code hosting or translations
<carlos>  night!
<kosnick> hi everyone. i try to translate some package with 500 parts. I have already translated the first 110. How can i get to 111 part of the package without keep using the next next next button until i get there ? is there some way?
<mpt> kosnick, yes there is
<mpt> you can edit the URL
<mpt> one moment...
<mpt> kosnick, go to the first page of translations for the package
<mpt> then change "+translate" to "+translate?start=110"
<mpt> I will report a bug that this should be easier to do
<mpt> Actually, it's already reported, bug 104839
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 104839 in rosetta "Navigation through batched translation pages is slow" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/104839
<AlexC_> Hey
<AlexC_> I imported a translation .pot file 18 hours ago and it's still not imported =\ why's it taking so long?
<mpt> AlexC_, you may not get a useful answer at this hour, try mailing the launchpad-users@ mailing list
<Nick_Hill> I notice on Ubuntu there are bugs which have what may be useful information on them for someone who has the bug, but no activity for a year or more.
<Nick_Hill> I imagine there are therefore many bugs on Launchpad which have been fixed as an incidental effect of another fix.
<Nick_Hill> If thee are huge numbers of bugs associated with a package, the sheer size of the apparent job might make developers shy away from clearing all bigs.
<Nick_Hill> Too bigger job to chew
<Nick_Hill> I suggest there be a way for bugs to die if nobody keeps them alive.
<Nick_Hill> For example, if no messages on a bug for 10 months, a message asking for a viewer of the bug, if they are experiencing the bug, to post a message.
<Nick_Hill> If no messages posted for 12 months, purge the bug.
<Fujitsu> Nick_Hill: There is a bug/spec about closing inactive bugs in the `Incomplete' state scheduled for Launchpad 1.1.8, I believe.
<Nick_Hill> Fujitsu, Great. I haven't checked, though, whether the old, untended bugs tend to me marked incomplete.
<Fujitsu> Nick_Hill: When somebody has requested information, they should be.
<jimqode> I found out today I accidentally registered two accounts on launchpad and have been using both of them (one from home, one at work)
<jimqode> is it possible to merge them?
<radix> jimqode: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<jimqode> radix, thank you
<radix> no worries
<_gpg_> hello
<_gpg_> I wold like to know when canonical will open launchpad source please
<_gpg_> (if it will be)
<jimqode> _gpg_, it will be free software once it is complete.
<jimqode> _gpg_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/faq
<_gpg_> jimqode i'm so frustrated lol
<_gpg_> jimqode and i think that too many developers are too
<jimqode> mark thinks having a single Launchpad instance is the most practical way of maximizing the collaboration that Launchpad is designed to achieve :)
<_gpg_> i'm not using google linux, nor sourceforge linux distributions ;) i'm using ubuntu for all my work (many people too) and i've migrate all my open source projects to bazaar vcs
<_gpg_> so it's quite normal to ask :)
<_gpg_> i dont think the same thing
<_gpg_> "maximizing the collaboration" of what exactly ?
<_gpg_> really i cant understand this 
<oojah> _gpg_: The strength of launchpad lies in linking all of the projects that use it together.
<jimqode> if all projects stay on the same repository, rather than multiple unconnected launchpad instances on the net, it is easier for different projects to collaborate
<_gpg_> -_-
<_gpg_> im talking anout trac + svn model wich is equal to bazaar + launchpad one
<_gpg_> it's like you say "You cant use launchpad to do anystuff with has no relatioship with ubuntu developpement)
<oojah> _gpg_: I'm nothing to do with launchpad or ubuntu. I use launchpad for projects not related to ubuntu.
<oojah> Launchpad is for everyone.
<jimqode> your project does not need to have a relationship with ubuntu to use launchpad
<_gpg_> if it's for every one why can't install it on my personnal computer ? if you say that launchpad API isnt mature i'll believe, but when you say "just host it on launchpad server" that what i cant unserstand :)
<_gpg_> what should happened if i want to add some features to launchpad to make it iso-xxxx or cmmi compilent ?
<oojah> _gpg_: Again, speaking from my own perspective, if everybody had their own version of launchpad it would dilute the benefits that launchpad gives.
<oojah> I find it frustrating when there are bugs in distros' bug tools that are related to packages I'm involved with yet never hear about.
<oojah> Launchpad allows them to be linked together.
<_gpg_> oojah if every one had it own version, the number of plugins / extension will increase 
<_gpg_> well, i've just to wait and see
<_gpg_> good luck btw
<Daviey> Hey, is it possible to mark a bug in two packages?
<Daviey> ie not upstream or other distro's
<Daviey> just two packages having the same bug?
<Daviey> Should the bug be reported twice (for both packages) then marked as dups?
<siretart> Anyone around who can tell me where my g-wrap have gone to? they seem to have been eaten!
<siretart> I didn't get any reject nor accept, it just seems they went to limbus. I did other uploads later, which did got ACCEPTED
#launchpad 2007-07-01
<mpt> Daviey, use "Also affects: Distribution..." on the existing bug report
<mpt> and specify the second package
<mpt> if it is indeed exactly the same bug
<ubotu> New bug: #123348 in malone "Quote detection doesn't always work properly" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123348
* #launchpad  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<AndyP> 4/win 10
<AndyP> sorry
<Mez> with soyuz, if it recognises the "Maintainer" email (aka, it's an ubuntu email or similar) then does ti do it's nice substituion to the "ubuntu-motu" etc etc
<siretart> mpt: do you have powers to check why my g-wrap upload got eaten?
<mpt> siretart, no, sorry
#launchpad 2008-06-23
<flyingparchment> why does the most recent commit here say "in 56 minutes"?  https://code.launchpad.net/~wikimedia/mysql-server/mysql-5.0
<thumper> hah
<thumper> flyingparchment: we get the time from the revision
<thumper> flyingparchment: if the author doesn't have the clock and TZ set right, we can see the future
<flyingparchment> ah, so it depends on the system where 'bzr commit' was run?
<thumper> at least I think that's what it is
<thumper> flyingparchment: yes
<bimberi> jml: Cheers.  I've subscribed to it.
<cody-somerville> hmm...
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> who can make announcements of a project? just the admins?
<Zic> hi, I was here yesterday about a problem with my mail frowading from my @ubuntu.com alias, how long take Launchpad to rehash the change of contact adress of an account ?
<Zic> for now, my alias forward to my old (and deprecated) e-mail adress contact of Launchpad
<Zic> today, no change, do you have more info about time which take ? thanks
<dholbach> who can make announcements of a project? just the admins?
<kiko> dholbach, I think only owners.
<dholbach> oh ok
<dholbach> gracias kiko
<wgrant> Somebody may want to clarify /ProjectAnnouncements, as it mentions registrants, administrators...
<kiko> wgrant, that's just a symptom of our lack of clarity describing who owners versus registrants (versus drivers!) are
<kiko> but yes, mrevell: ^^
<wgrant> Maintainer == driver in project context, right>
<wgrant> And registrant == owner == someotherthingwhichiforget.
<mrevell> thanks kiko, wgrant
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> No, driver is driver. Maintainer == registrant == owner..
<kiko> yeah
<wgrant> +reassign is so inconsistent :(
<kiko> wgrant, we should record registrant separately at any rate
<wgrant> kiko: Immutably would make sense.
<kiko> yes, separately and immutably
<andrea-bs> mrevell: I was trying to edit <https://help.launchpad.net/Projects/Registering/Draft> to fix wgrant's issue and to rename some roles (e.g. bug contact → bug supervisor) but I cant: I get "permission denied" with every page
<mrevell> andrea-bs: Hi. We've had a couple of ACL issues since we upgraded to newest version of MoinMoin.
 * wgrant must file some bugs on incorrect bug contact -> bug supervisor text replacements at some point.
<mrevell> andrea-bs: Let me take a look.
<andrea-bs> mrevell: oh, sorry, I wasn't logged in
<andrea-bs> mrevell: now it works
<mrevell> wgrant: Please do and assign them to me, if you could. Do you know of any off the top of your head?
<mrevell> andrea-bs: Oh, great! :)
<wgrant> mrevell: They're not in the docs, but there are at least a couple in different places in the LP UI.
<mrevell> wgrant: Ah, I see, thanks.
<Sunabozu> Invalid public key
<Sunabozu> what could be the prob?
<kiko> Sunabozu, ssh or gpg?
<Sunabozu> sshv2
<kiko> newlines or something?
<Sunabozu> SSH v2
<Sunabozu> tried not including the comments generated
<kiko> just paste the raw file in, exactly as it is
<kiko> comments are fine
<Sunabozu> I did, the public key was generated by puttygen.exe
<Sunabozu> I'm actually new to all this version control sys
<Sunabozu> Is NetBeans supported?
<Sunabozu> Can I update my code from NetBeans?
<kiko> oh, windows.
<kiko> hmmm, not sure about windows and key generation.
<kiko> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/bazaar/2007q4/033568.html
<Yourname``> Ok, this is really weird. I've requested Ubuntu CDs before and I could swear my launchpad account was under the email address I was trying to logon as. Now it's not working, and when I try forgotten password it says no account associated! I've also emailed feedback@launchpad for resolution and nothing so far.
<matsubara> Sunabozu: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/26705
<matsubara> Yourname``: try to search for your username in http://launchpad.net/people, if you have no luck finding your account there, you can register a new account and later on request a merge when you find your old account.
<Sunabozu> is sf.net the fastest free software host?
<Yourname``> matsubara: That makes sense, but I had a nice history kind of.
<Yourname``> matsubara: Thing is, I don't understand how it got lost?
<matsubara> Yourname``: I don't know what you mean by nice history, but when accounts got merged they don't lose any of the previous work.
<matsubara> Yourname``: meaning, bug subscriptions, karma, team membership are all transferred to the new account.
<matsubara> Yourname``: maybe you registered with a different email address, without more information about who you are, it's difficult to help. Feel free to private message me the email address and your name and maybe I can help you locate your old account 
<jrb_> after I have created a hosted branch using the webinterface, how can I checkout that branch so I can make a first commit?
<jrb_> bzr checkout lp:arc-gentoo-overlay
<jrb_> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://tarsius@bazaar.launchpad.net/~tarsius/arc-gentoo-overlay/main/".
<korpios> Gah, I accidentally added the wrong person to our launchpad team ... I removed them right away, but is it forevermore going to show them under "inactive users"?  :-(
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Downtime on June 17, 18, and 19: http://tinyurl.com/5bgye5 | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 26 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> changed lp mtg date
<korpios> Rinchen: I think the "Downtime" mention can be safely removed
<korpios> since it's in the past
<Rinchen> indeed
<Rinchen> thanks korpios 
<korpios> np ^_^
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 26 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
 * korpios finds bug #121380, answering his earlier question
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 121380 in launchpad "impossible to remove members from a team" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/121380
<kees> hello, is it possible to change the short-name of a project after the fact?  For example, renaming "ubuntu-gm-scripts" to "launchpad-gm-scripts"
<salgado> kees, I think you need to ask a question (see topic) to get that done.  right matsubara?
<kees> salgado: okay, thanks.
<kees> salgado: yeah, I see other similar requests in there.
<matsubara> yes, kees, salgado 
<matsubara> it'll break the URL though, if someone already branched from it, for example.
<kees> matsubara: that's okay -- we have a small user base so far.
<rikyu> hi all
<rikyu> could anyone point me towards the location of the 'add external bug tracker' link? i've been looking for like 20 minutes ;-)
<beuno> rikyu, "also affects..."?
<rikyu> ?
<beuno> the "also affects distribution/package" link
<rikyu> ohhh
<beuno> and then you just paste the link there
<rikyu> maybe i'm mistaken, then....i was under the impression i could link my project to my trac bug tracker, and have the bugs from there appear in launchpad....
<beuno> ah, no. It's a per-bug thing
<rikyu> okay, np...so, then, what's that list of bug trackers that appears in the project 'change details' page?
<beuno> I suppose that's used to specify if your project uses LP or a different bug tracker
<rikyu> so, is there some way i can add my bug tracker to that list?
<beuno> I *think* you have to request it with a question in LP
<beuno> but that's just me guessing
<rikyu> sure...thanks for the help.
<beuno> mthaddon, evening.  Is the Loggerhead server (vostok?) misbehaving again?  It's unusable  :(
<mthaddon> beuno, it's flapping - up and down constantly over the last 24 hours (as on Friday)
<beuno> any ETA on getting that stabilized?
<mthaddon> beuno, I think there's some new code to rollout with 1.2.6 that should fix it
<beuno> mthaddon, ah, cool. I recall something about wendsday. Is that correct?
<beuno> I've been trying to get it to show me this page: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~loggerhead-team/loggerhead/trunk/annotate/173?file_id=history.py-20061211064342-102iqirsciyvgtcf-5   for 20 minutes now, and no luck
<mthaddon> beuno, that's the current schedule (although there's a possibility of a delay of a week, I believe)
<beuno> mthaddon, I'll get a local instance up then. Thanks!
<mthaddon> beuno, I'll be very happy once we get this taken care of - it's taking up a lot of our time babysitting it at the moment, and it's still not a good user experience even with that :(
<beuno> well, the code in trunk (not sure what mwhudson has planned to merge in) uses 1/4 of the resources
<beuno> so hopefully that will be enough for it to be stable until we can start fine-tuning it
<beuno> yay!  it loaded!
<Suigintou> I think launchpad needs more servers
<beuno> actually, this is an app that's wasting an enormous amount of resources. So it's more of a software issue I believe
<Suigintou> as in loggerhead?
<beuno> yeap
<beuno> a lot of work has gone into it the past month, which will hopefully address the bulk of the problem
<Suigintou> ouch, yeah
<Suigintou> I was wondering why it was so slow
<emgent> barry: have you time for activate ubuntu-flybook launchpad mailinglist ?
<barry> emgent: done!
<emgent> barry: thanks for your fast work :)
<barry> np!
<beuno> eeeeek, ugly iframe is back
 * beuno pokes kiko 
<kiko> beuno, we know, just running some tests, please keep hammering edge. :)
<beuno> kiko, will do  :p
<beuno> f5 and revno went down again
<beuno> seems I got luck  :)
<beuno> s/luck/lucky
<beuno> kiko, staging is what LP bug view will look like now?
<beuno> looks much cleaner/less intimidating withough all the actions on the left-hand side
<kiko> yeah
<beuno> cool, congrats on the nice UI work
<cody-somerville> interesting.
<kiko> cody-somerville, yeah?
<cody-somerville> kiko, lots of green buttons now :P
<kiko> cody-somerville, on edge? maybe you were seeing a test rollout we did for an hour there.
<cody-somerville> I'm looking at staging
<cody-somerville> bug view
<kiko> cody-somerville, oh, right :)
<cody-somerville> +-
<cody-somerville> -
#launchpad 2008-06-24
<emgent> some problem in launchpad?
<emgent> seems very slow now..
<beuno> ah, thought it was "just me"  :)
<beuno> kiko, is there something going on, or is it "abnormal"?
<cjwatson> bugs.edge.launchpad.net seems very slow at the moment, and I've had a few instances where it just returned a page saying that it had a problem connecting to the Launchpad servers. The 'syncbugbot' tool we use on drescher for handling Debian->Ubuntu sync requests (via bugs) seems to be completely unable to connect. Is something known to be wrong?
<beuno> cjwatson, you're the third one here complaining  (code hosting is slow too)
 * beuno pokes lifeless 
 * beuno pokes mthaddon 
<kiko> beuno, cjwatson: it's working for us..
<beuno> kiko, it works, it's just *very* slow
<beuno> I got  bzr: ERROR: xmlrpc protocol error connecting to https://xmlrpc.edge.launchpad.net/bazaar/: 502 Bad Gateway
<beuno> a few minutes ago
<mwhudson> it doesn't seem too bad to me either
<beuno> and now, it's been ~15 minutes to push (it's autopacking)
<cjwatson> just got 503 from sync-source.py
<cjwatson> while talking to the librarian by the looks of things
<kiko> yeah, tom's restarting the librarian.
<kiko> hang on there -- think it was a memory issue.
<mthaddon> yeah, librarian's been having issues - I just restarted it
 * cjwatson guesses it takes a while to come up, since still the same thing
<kiko> cjwatson, beuno: can you try again and confirm?
<kiko> we know what it is
<kiko> tom's using a little hammer first now
<emgent> launchpad free. :)
<kiko> okay
<kiko> should be fixed now
<kiko> no big hammer necessary!
<beuno> kiko, seems much faster now, thanks
<cjwatson> kiko: seems to have recovered; thanks to you and Tom
<kiko> thanks for reporting things, beuno, cjwatson -- we are having a weird week
<beuno> :)
<emgent> thanks kiko :)
<emgent> kiko: there are another problem in launchpad with icons
<emgent> s/problem/problems/
<kiko> emgent, oh?
<emgent> kiko: https://edge.launchpad.net/~emgent
<emgent> bzr, bugs icons dont work
<emgent> (in Most active in)
<kiko> emgent, worked for me -- try reloading?
<emgent> yes but dont work.. uhm it will try to kill firefox and reopen it.
<emgent> kiko: nothing, dont work :\
<kiko> emgent, weird, wfm.
<emgent> http://thc.emanuele-gentili.com/~emgent/argh.png
<beuno> emgent, I can see the gentoo icons just fine
<emgent> argh, now i can see only question icon
<beuno> have you tried control + f5?
<emgent> beuno: yes ..
<emgent> http://thc.emanuele-gentili.com/~emgent/argh2.png
<emgent> weird..
<emgent> http://thc.emanuele-gentili.com/~emgent/argh3.png
<emgent> now only brz and translate icons
<emgent> kiko: ok now work fine.
<xz> can you host bazaar repositories on launchpad?
<xz> a shared repository
<xz> I'm having trouble understanding the bazaar concepts - does anyone want to help me decide the best way to organize a project?
<thumper> xz: shared repo no
<thumper> xz: we are working on deploying a different solution for sharing revisions
<thumper> xz: which will give efficient storage and quick push/pull
<thumper> well, quick push anyway
<xz> thumper: well with the current launchpad system, how would you organize this project...
<xz> three different directories, that should be able to be worked on independently, but that also belong in a single directory which is also under revision control
<xz> is it possible to nest branches with bazaar?
<thumper> kinda
<thumper> xz: why not just have all within the same branch?
<xz> thumper yeah I guess that is also possible
<thumper> xz: how big are the directories?
<thumper> xz: I guess it comes down to "do the difference directories work by themselves, or are they dependent on each other?"
<xz> thumper small
<thumper> xz: if they are part of a logical project, have one branch with the different directories in it
<xz> thumper if I used a single branch (the parent directory) is it possible to filter the log to show a single directory at a time when necessary?
<thumper> xz: you can show the log for a single file
<thumper> xz: not sure about a directory and its contents
<thumper> xz: if you ask for a log on a directory, you'll get the log of the directory as directories are versioned
<xz> how do you get a log for a single file?
<thumper> xz: best to ask that question on #bzr
<thumper> xz: bzr log filename
<thumper> xz: bzr log directory/filename
<xz> I thikn that shows all the revisions of the branch containing that file
<xz> but not just the ones affecting that file
<xz> it's not a big deal. i think the single branch is probably the way to go
<wgrant> xz: It definitely shows only those revisions that affect it.
<thumper> I think that is probably the simplets
<thumper> simplest
<jarlen_> Hey
<jarlen_> Is it possible to say which level of coding skill projects are normally looking for when offering mentorship? or does it vary too much?
<qense> Are commits to bazaar repositories in launchpad also used to give people karma?
<mrevell> qense: Hey, I'm pretty certain they don't.
<qense> ah, thx
<qense> I already suspected something like that
<qense> but not at all?
<qense> I'm helping a bit out with a project and there are about 6 active persons, including me
<qense> the project elader, who commits almost all the code is fourth on the top contributors list
<qense> I'm second, although I've never written any code, I've just reported some bugs and messed a bit with some blueprints
<qense> the number one commited a few lines of code and did a lot of blueprint things 
<qense> so blueprints are very important if you want to get karma
<wgrant> Bugs are always useful for karma. That's where I get most of mine.
<Ng> the majority of my karma is listed as coming from "Bazaar Branches", so code must be involved somehow
<Ng> maybe it's just the act of registering a branch though
<wgrant> IIRC only branch registrations get you karma, right.
<qense> shouldn't that be changed?
<wgrant> I guess it's hard to quantify commits.
<qense> but the amount of karma you get for simple blueprint edits is insanely high
<qense> if that would be lowered a bit and you'd get karma for a commit based on the numer of lines
<qense> (not 1 line = x karma, but 0-20 lines = x karma)
<Zic> mrevell: hi, no « good » news for me heh ? :)
<mrevell> Zic: Let me poke someone
<Zic> thanks
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mrevell> Zic: Can you remind me of when you made the change, please?
<Zic> mrevell: 3 days now, iirc
<mrevell> Zic: So, Saturday?
<Zic> saturday afternoon I believe
<mrevell> Zic: One of my colleagues in our sysadmin team is going to manually review the queue of email address changes. With any luck, your email address will be working again today, but if not hopefully tomorrow.
<Zic> mrevell: thanks for time you spend for my problem :)
<mrevell> Zic: No problem!
<wgrant> cprov: So it was a race condition over more than 11 hours...?
<cprov> wgrant: no, I'm comment it again ... the version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 was almost certainly uploaded *before* the override was done and stuck in UNAPPROVED queue.
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
<wgrant> cprov: Ohhh, right, that makes sense.
<wgrant> So it's bug #180218.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 180218 in soyuz "override mismatch race needs to be fixed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/180218
<cprov> wgrant: let me check the timestamps
<wgrant> It was a bit over a month before release, so it could have been beta freeze.
<wgrant> cprov: Yep, Hardy was frozen earlier that day for BetaFreeze.
<wgrant> That explains it.
<wgrant> Sorry for the dupe.
<cprov> wgrant: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?queue_state=3&queue_text=vlc&start=60
<cprov> wgrant: the upload was in UNAPPROVED since April 12th
<cjwatson> Codehosting is very slow, and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/kubuntu.intrepid/files is persistently returning "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." for me. Is something up?
<wgrant> Yes, that explains it :(
<cprov> wgrant: nice, I've dupped it. Thanks for the report, it was also a opportunity to document the investigation procedure and check if it can be done entirely via UI.
<wgrant> It might be nice to have SPR/BPR queue timestamps visible somewhere rather than having to poke through the queues and make educated guesses, but it's probably possible now.
<wgrant> cprov: Any idea when that will be fixed? It's unfortunate that it will only happen soon before releases, as it means we'll rarely be able to fix it.
<cprov> wgrant: it's very unlikely that it will be fixed before August, I'm sorry.
<wgrant> cprov: OK.
<Laney> Can I gently poke someone to my question which has been idle for a little while now ;) https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/35165
<intellectronica> Laney: sorry that we still haven't got an answer for you. i really hope we'll be able to resolve this within the next few days
<Laney> intellectronica: Okey dokey, thank you
<kiko> intellectronica, do we know what the problem is?
<kiko> intellectronica, IS confirmed that we are indeed receiving the email in the DC
<intellectronica> kiko: we don't. i know that we do receive the email, but not why it's not being processed
<kiko> intellectronica, okay, thanks.
<icy> hi there. Is it possible to transfer or somehow reregister a project on launchpad?
<icy> we thought about moving stuff to launchpad but realized that there is already a project registered for it. but not by the real devs
<joostvb> url's like http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~joostvb/mailman/pgp-smime/changes show an error: "there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server". for about an hour now.
<joostvb> perhaps the fact http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ <whatever> is malfunctioning should be added to the channel's topic...
<beuno> mwhudson_, ^   LH has been getting worse the past few days
<beuno> joostvb, yes, it probably should, but, AFAIK, it's being worked on, and should be fixed soon
<joostvb> beuno: a, thanks
<thumper> icy: you can get ownership transferred
<thumper> icy: just ask a question on the launchpad project
<thumper> icy: those get answered by the admins, who have the ability to change the ownership of the projects
<icy> ok so I file a question under "answers" to request transfer of ownership. how do I make sure the admins get hold of it?
<icy> I mean, they surely don't track every question posted in any project
<joostvb> icy: di 24 13:28 < thumper> icy: just ask a question on the launchpad project
<icy> joostvb: sorry but I may have misunderstood it
<icy> should I ask the question _here_, stating the projectname or on launchpad.net on the project page?
<joostvb> icy: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad  <- i guess that's where you should ask your question
<icy> ah, thank you for making that clear :)
<joostvb> np :)
<gnomefreak> asac: can you please look/test/upload flash 10 to hardy backports? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=flashplugin-nonfree is the revu link
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> ignore the above please
<Dauerbaustelle> hi, bazaar doesn't work at the moment
<Dauerbaustelle> can someone confirm this
<matsubara> Dauerbaustelle: can't works is a bit too vague. can you give an specific example?
<matsubara> s/works/work/
<Dauerbaustelle> now, the online bazaar.launchpad.net/~user/branch interface doesnt work
<Dauerbaustelle> "Please try again" and so on :P
<joostvb> Dauerbaustelle: it's being worked on, and should be fixed soon
<Dauerbaustelle> Thx - what does "soon" mean?
<Dauerbaustelle> 10 minutes? An hour? One day?
<joostvb> Dauerbaustelle: dunno, beuno told me about it
<joostvb> Dauerbaustelle: i believe it has been broken for a couple of hours now
<Dauerbaustelle> O__o
 * joostvb goes afk, enjoying the sun.  lp is broken anyway :)
<Dauerbaustelle> :D
<Dauerbaustelle> hf
<kiko> beuno, why do you say codebrowse is meant to be down?
<Dauerbaustelle> now, it works
<Dauerbaustelle> Yes
<Dauerbaustelle> two minutes ago it didn't work
<joostvb> \o/
<Dauerbaustelle> \m/
<Dauerbaustelle> ;)
<beuno> kiko, I didn't...  :/
<beuno> just said it was being worked on, and that it's been misbehaving the past few days
<kiko> okay. that's weird, definitely
<Dauerbaustelle> Sometimes, Launchpad really sucks
<beuno> Dauerbaustelle, it's just been slow the past few days. It's not the general case
<beuno> at all
<laga> heh
<Dauerbaustelle> beune, now this wasn't the first time
<Hobbsee> Dauerbaustelle: here's a beer.  drink up
<beuno> and not Launchpad in general, just codebrowse, a specific app
<Hobbsee> (it's the only reasonable thing to do when the part of launchpad you require breaks when you want to use it)
<kiko> Dauerbaustelle, are you talking about codebrowse, or lp.net itself?
<Dauerbaustelle> Hobbsee: Oh, thanks
<Dauerbaustelle> kiko: Now, about launchpad-bazaar in general
<Hobbsee> Dauerbaustelle: your'e welcome.
<kiko> Dauerbaustelle, I don't understand "in general" -- I need specifics to be able to fix problems :)
<Dauerbaustelle> kiko: Well, I'll tell you about all my problems xD
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi all. i used the ppa to build a package, but it has the same name as an existing ubuntu package. is there some way i can specifiy to install from ppa?
<Dauerbaustelle> kiko, sometimes (p.e. 2 or 3 weeks ago), lp bzr pushing didn't work, code browsing didn't work; merging doesn't work right way....
<kiko> Dauerbaustelle, during our announced Hardy upgrade outage?
<kiko> Kamping_Kaiser, you can specify a specific version.
<Hobbsee> Kamping_Kaiser: make the version number higher than the ubuntu one.
<Kamping_Kaiser> Hobbsee, i thought i did. gues i'll have to try again
<Dauerbaustelle> kiko, I don't know which time this was but I remember that we thought of migrating our project to another bzr host / version management application because Launchpad didn't work anymore
<Dauerbaustelle> but I remember that such problems where there even before
<kiko> Dauerbaustelle, I don't know of any of this. I do know we had some planned and announced downtime for a hardy upgrade last week.
<kiko> Dauerbaustelle, if you don't tell us about problems you're having we can't ensure you get a good experience!
<Dauerbaustelle> kiko, I promise that I'll do in future )
<Dauerbaustelle> :)
<cjwatson> Kamping_Kaiser: "specify a specific version": apt-get install foo/1.1.0+ppa1 (or whatever)
<kiko> thanks! :)
<laga> kiko: are you saying we should complain in here as soon as we see issues in launchpad, even if it's just slowness?
<cjwatson> though not necessary if the version is higher
<Kamping_Kaiser> cjwatson, i'll give that a crack, thank you
<cjwatson> Kamping_Kaiser: erm, sorry, I meant foo=1.1.0+ppa1 not foo/1.1.0+ppa1
<cjwatson> see apt-get(8)
<Hobbsee> laga: as long as you complain efficiently, it appears so.
<laga> yay.
<kiko> laga, depends on what you mean by slowness. if it's something which is stopping you from getting your work done, then sure. if it's mild or transient or perpetual then it's harder to tell whether it's a problem on our end or on yours
<Hobbsee> laga: however, you have to find positive stuff about launchpad as well, so you don't appaer to be slagging it all the time, so you won't just get ignored.
<laga> Hobbsee: i know.
<Kamping_Kaiser> cjwatson, foo=blah worked , thank you again :)
<laga> i love the PPAs. (complaint++;)
<Dauerbaustelle> now, bzr works, everythings fine :D
<Dauerbaustelle> I'll report all my probs in future, promised - cu all! Have a nice day
<kiko> Hobbsee, you are very precise. :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: hmm?
<kiko> hmm what!
<Hobbsee> kiko: well, a) what do you mean? and b) is that a good thing, or a bad thing?
<kiko> it is a good thing
<bimberi> In package versioning is version 1.1~ppa1 superceded by version 1.1?  I think I've seen that but wouldn't be definitely sure about it.
<Hobbsee> bimberi: yes.
<Hobbsee> assuming i've got the correct meaning of superceeded.
<kiko> and the correct spelling. :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: right.
<bimberi> :)
<cjwatson> spelling: superseded
<cjwatson> (in British English too!)
<cjwatson> bimberi: you can check the answer to that kind of question like this:
<cjwatson> $ dpkg --compare-versions 1.1~ppa1 lt 1.1; echo $?
<cjwatson> 0
<cjwatson> 0 means "comparison is true", non-0 means "comparison is false"
<Hobbsee> cjwatson: sigh.  we australians appear to suck at spelling, then.
 * Hobbsee waves south to bimberi
<cjwatson> Hobbsee: almost nobody gets that one right ...
<bimberi> cjwatson: thanks
<Hobbsee> cjwatson: ahhh.
<cjwatson> British people are particularly bad at it because the s vs. c change is so prevalent elsewhere
<bimberi> superceded is ok aiui
<cjwatson> bimberi: no, it's wrong
<cjwatson> it's based on an incorrect guess that the etymology is like other -cede words; in fact it comes from Latin sedere
<bimberi> cjwatson: ah, righto then.
 * bimberi waves south to Hobbsee 
<bimberi> I live in Armidale now :)
<Hobbsee> bimberi: ahh, nice!
 * bimberi double-took, was confused for a while, but then found out that 0 means _true_ for 'dpkg --compare-versions'
<bimberi> I'm too used to python
<bimberi> Argh, and cjwatson said that! (missed it).  Back to lurking then.
<Suigintou> does launchpad have rss feeds for branch commits?
<stdin> Suigintou: looks like it does
<Suigintou> ahh, found it, had to look for the atom icon :)
<Suigintou> makes it easier to integrate a CI/build server
<kiko> Suigintou, yeah, exactly
<prtk> Hello! I am trying to push a branch into launchpad, but I am getting an error  - Permission denied (publickey).
<prtk> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<prtk> I have made my SSH key and have updated launchpad but i am still getting the error. I am a n00b. Can someone tell me what I am doing wrong
<beuno> prtk, have you done:  "bzr launchpad-login username" yet?
<prtk> beuno: no
<beuno> prtk, try setting that with your LP username
<beuno> do you have other SSH keys?
<prtk> beuno: Just have one! "bzr launchpad-login prtksxna" returns nothing
<beuno> prtk, that's a one time thing you have to set
<beuno> prtk, can you try again now?
<prtk> I did samething again
<Suigintou> try committing
<cyberix> How do I attach a remote bug db url?
<Suigintou> or pushing
<cyberix> for a bug report
<cyberix> never mind
<cyberix> no, actually mind
<cyberix> The upstream project has to be registered?
<matsubara> cyberix: yes, and then you register a new bugtracker in https://edge.launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker
<cyberix> But I'm sure GNOME is registered
<cyberix> :-D
<cyberix> I just can't find it from the bug ui
<matsubara> prtk: did bzr push work for you after beuno's instruction?
<prtk> matsubara: no :(
<prtk> matsubara: Someone at #bzr is helping me out...
<matsubara> prtk: cool. once you have a solution can you tell me? I'm about to create a FAQ for that on launchpad
<cyberix> I search for gnome and I get 40+ pages of results
<prtk> matsubara: Sure
<cyberix> What am I supposed to do
<prtk> matsubara: It'll be something really stupid though, I am a big n00b
<matsubara> prtk: no problem. I've seen others asking the same question here, so having it as FAQ won't hurt :-)
<prtk> matsubara: ok
<matsubara> cyberix: do you have the remote bug url?
<vadi2> Where can I find out information on what do project drivers can do and such? The search bar just directs me to "SprintDrivers" always
<cyberix> matsubara: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=539990
<ubottu> Gnome bug 539990 in gtk "Support Freedesktop.org Clipboard Specification" [Minor,Unconfirmed] 
<cyberix> matsubara: I'm trying to link that up with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/242722
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242722 in gtk+2.0 "Support Freedesktop.org Clipboard Specification" [Undecided,New] 
<matsubara> cyberix: click the Also affects: + Project link and add the url there
<cyberix> There is no project in Launchpad named "http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=539990". Please search for it as it may be registered with a different name.
<ubottu> Gnome bug 539990 in gtk "Support Freedesktop.org Clipboard Specification" [Minor,Unconfirmed] 
<matsubara> mrevell: do we have any docs on what drivers can do? can you help out vadi2
<mrevell> hey matsubara
<pkern> So the new bug actions still isn't live?
<mrevell> hey vadi2
<matsubara> cyberix: worked for me
<vadi2> hello
<cyberix> Wow
<matsubara> cyberix: if you reload the bug you'll see the bugwath there.
<mrevell> vadi2: We don't have a specific document that says what project drivers can do. Our new user guide, which I'm working on, covers what drivers can do in different contexts. I'll file a bug now saying that we need a doc describing the role of a driver and then I'll write one.
<cyberix> It seems that it worked, it just gave me an error message
<cyberix> :-P
<vadi2> ﻿mrevell: ok. I thought being in a team that's the driver of a project would give me some administrative powers (like for example I need to change if a branch is mirrored/hosted, 'cause the owner messed up), but it's not letting me. so I'm a bit confused
<matsubara> cyberix: right, that's because you were using the ubuntu/+bug/242722 url and the bug had been re-targeted to the correct sourcepackage context
<matsubara> cyberix: of course, you shouldn't have to know that :-)
<cyberix> Well, atleast it works now.
<cyberix> Thanks
<matsubara> you're welcome
<prtk> matsubara: The error seems to persist :(
<LarstiQ> matsubara: we've confirmed the public key is the same on prtk's system and what launchpad claims. Can you confirm for me it's actually in place too? (There used to be a cronjob that took care of things iirc)
<sp07> i am trying to create a package for the new version of the Electric Sheep
<sp07> we are having trouble with gconftool
<prtk> matsubara: Are you there?
<matsubara> prtk: yep
<prtk> matsubara: Problem resolved
<matsubara> prtk: great. how did you solve?
<prtk> matsubara: a) My SSH key weren't in the right place (/Users/prateeksaxena/.ssh) and didnt have the correct name ("id_dsa.pub")
<prtk> matsubara: My public key did not match with what I had uploaded
<prtk> matsubara: Being new to SSH keys I had no idea what to do with them
<matsubara> right prtk. thanks for letting me know. I thought it was related with the launchpad-login bzr login. Since it's not, I don't think a FAQ will help in that case. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+faq/114 already covers setting up ssh keys, etc.
<prtk> matsubara: ok
<LarstiQ> matsubara: one thing that I didn't catch onto early on was that prtk didn't interpret ~ as meaning the homedir. So there was /Users/prateeksaxena/myrpoject/.ssh/
<LarstiQ> matsubara: I don't know how common that is under the other people having problems
<matsubara> LarstiQ: thanks. Updated wiki.u.c/LaunchpadStepByStepInstructions to be explicit about it.
<LarstiQ> matsubara: cool, thanks
<LarstiQ> matsubara: is there specific reasoning for dsa instead of rsa keys?
<matsubara> LarstiQ: don't know. 
<LarstiQ> matsubara: ok, wonder how that has affected the recent Debian openssh key debacle
 * LarstiQ heads off
<kiko> LarstiQ, not that I know of -- I think it was just what the person who wrote the doc first used.
<thekorn> hi, are there currently running two different versions of edge at the same time? on most load everything seems to be ok,
<thekorn> but on every 5th load or so the page layout is weird and it takes signifivcantly longer to load
<kiko> thekorn, yes, we are
<kiko> thekorn, we're trying out a version of storm on the edge servers
<kiko> we're rotating it in slowly
<kiko> but will probably move over entirely soon
<thekorn> kiko, ok, thanks
<kiko> thekorn, thanks very much -- and please keep hammering. we're aware it will be a bit slower right now, but we've got fixes queued for that as well
<LarstiQ> kiko: is it storm that is slower atm?
<kiko> LarstiQ, no, it's the way we're using it -- the pages are optimized in certain ways that are a bit dumb, but we couldn't fix them all at once
<kiko> I should know the optimizations are dumb -- I pioneered them :)
<visik7> hi guys 
<visik7> why apport upload 16Mb of bugreport to just let me know that somebody else have already got the same crash ?
<kiko> visik7, how would we know if it's the same crash?
<visik7> kiko: the title
<visik7> the suggestion
<visik7> you know?
<kiko> yeah, right
<LarstiQ> kiko: hmm, now you make me curious :)
<emgent> launcpad seems slow..
<emgent> someone know why ?
<emgent> s/launcpad/launchpad/
<jkakar> Looks like apache is serving "app servers are dead" pages. :(
<kiko> LarstiQ, only because you know I'm really not a serious engineer :)
<jkakar> And it's back! :)
<jkakar> Seems like images are loading extraordinarily slowly.
<kiko> jkakar, is it just images, or everything?
<jkakar> kiko: Everything is slower than usual, but images are *very* slow.
<jkakar> kiko: Lemme try again, one sec.
<jkakar> kiko: Page text loaded in 1:23, images finished (apparently from launchpadlibrarian.net) in 2:48 for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/landscape/+bug/241686.
<ubottu> jkakar: Error: This bug is private
<jkakar> kiko: There is no load on the 2.5Mb internet connection here (in the UK) other than IRC.
<mthaddon> jkakar, you in the UK?
<jkakar> mthaddon: Yep, in lovely lovely Leeds.
<mthaddon> jkakar, Leeds, cool! always people wandering around in the freezing cold with only a t-shirt on - fantastic
<jkakar> mthaddon: Hehe, you've been here apparently. :)
<mthaddon> (well, not _only_ a t-shirt, but you know what I mean)
<jkakar> mthaddon: The skirts are so short these days that it often looks like only a t-shirt. :)
<mthaddon> that's true - leeds is famous for that too
<Rinchen> jkakar, permanent move to uk or just visiting?
<jkakar> Rinchen: Just visiting.  My sister is in Leeds and I was already here for a sprint, so decided to stick around for a bit to hang out with her.
<Rinchen> awesome
<Rinchen> I lost some good friends to leeds for year
<Rinchen> s
<Rinchen> they finally moved and resurfaced
<Rinchen> not sure what it is about that place ;-)
<bac> hi Rinchen -- how was the camping?
<Rinchen> hi there bac
<Rinchen> it was good for the first day
<Rinchen> then the wife and son caught a nasty cold and we had to come home
<bac> where were you?
<Rinchen> I got to do only 10 miles of hiking :-(
<Rinchen> Glacier Basin, Rocky Mtn National Park
<bac> my only camping experience in the RMNF was with my crazy uncle and torrential rains
<bac> nothing like being cooped up in a tent for a weekend with a crazy person
<Rinchen> hehe
<Rinchen> indeed
<Rinchen> The hiking was good while it lasted. 
<Rinchen> It was a good 20 degrees cooler though
<Rinchen> and below freezing at night
<Rinchen> I spent the rest of the week doing home projects
<Rinchen> fixing, installing, updating, digitizing, etc
#launchpad 2008-06-25
<emgent> heya
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<wgrant> Hi mpt.
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
<Ng> matsubara_: your oops analyser seems to be driving devpad to the limits of its virtual RAM
<Ng> it's 2.9GB resident atm, and the machine is teetering on the edge of having no swap left
<kiko__> Ng, yeah, I'll work with him on this today -- that sucks.
<Ng> :)
<matsubara> thanks for letting me know Ng. I thought I had disable the weekly script
<Ng> matsubara: np :)
<wgrant> Codebrowse is dead again.
<elmo> works for me?
<wgrant> elmo: Blurgh, it works now too.
<wgrant> But it was doing its usual broken thing for several minutes at least.
<Hobbsee> ooh!  launchpad is navigatable for finding old debs!
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Is this a new feature?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i don't think so.  i haven't had to try it in a while, and last time i tried, the past debs weren't available at all, short of searching librarian somehow for htem.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Right, that fix was cherrypicked in 1.2.3 or something like that.
<Hobbsee> probably
<Hobbsee> i try not to mass-downgrade as a regular occurance, y'know :P
<wgrant> Probably a good policy.
<vadi2> Hi. I've did "bzr init" in a folder I'd like to push into a branch, and did "bzr push lp:gui-ufw" as launchpad told me. But I get a "bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()" error, and this is on Linux. Any idea why?
<wgrant> vadi2: You need to run bzr launchpad-login
<beuno> vadi2, you need yo set your launchpad username with:   bzr launchpad-login your_username
<beuno> then it will default to bzr+ssh, which can write
<vadi2> Are you sure? I already did that a long while ago
<vadi2> (and used to push to another project okay)
<wgrant> It wouldn't try to use HTTP otherwise.
<vadi2> Oh. ok
<beuno> vadi2, did it work?
<vadi2> I don't know, waiting on launchpad to update
<vadi2> here's what I got: http://pastebin.com/mf73c9ec
<wgrant> vadi2: That worked fine.
<beuno> that's because it creates the repo through HTTP (lp does), but it can't write to it
<beuno> so yes, it's normal when you try to push through http first
<wgrant> beuno: Or is that because the branch was registered on LP first? I've not heard of it creating a new branch over HTTP...
<beuno> also, if you're using Ubuntu, I'd recommend upgrading to the latest version: https://launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive
<wgrant> s/on LP/through the web UI/
<beuno> wgrant, it does create it over http, not sure why
<vadi2> ok bueno
<beuno> this happens to every single user that runs into this problem
<wgrant> beuno: Because of a bug, I would suggest.
<beuno> wgrant, probably  :)
<vadi2> But 'https://code.launchpad.net/~gufw-developers/gui-ufw/gufw-devel' is still empty, and launchpad isn't usually this slow..
<wgrant> vadi2: Have you actually committed anything to the branch?
<vadi2> oops!
<wgrant> If so, give it a few minutes for the branch scanner to unbusy itself.
<vadi2> I did forget to commit, and it appears there fine now. Thank you very much!
<kiko> edge's been updated, please hammer it out
<vadi2> Is it possible to change the owner of a project? and if so, change it to a team?
<beuno> vadi2, sure, if you're the owner you can change it to a team or person
<vadi2> Where is the option for that? I can't find it
<vadi2> It's not in projectname/+edit at least
<beuno> it's +reassign
<beuno> "Change maintainer"
<beuno> which isn't as obvious as it could be...
<vadi2> Oh I see it now. "owner" made more sense to me since that's how it's referred to in the launchpad help files
<vadi2> standardizing that term would help the confusion. got it, thanks again :)
<beuno> yes, it's confusing. You're welcome again  :)
<vadi2> I'm trying to add a project file for download. The instructions say this: "To upload files you must be a project owner (done). Each file must be registered against a specific release of your software, as registered in Launchpad (done, I think? I made a 'release'). Visit the relevant release page (which?) and click Add download file in the Actions menu (can't find it). "
<joost_op> i'm here
<eMxyzptlk> Hey guys, The trunk of out project is at Testing since 2 weeks now, any progress ?
<eMxyzptlk> https://launchpad.net/sabayonlinux/trunk
<joost_op> hmmm
<joost_op> (o;
<seb128> hi
<seb128> does somebody has an idea why people commenting on launchpad get "Undelivered Mail Returned to Sender" bug spams or could look at the issue?
<joost_op> hi
<elmo> seb128: pastebin an example?
<seb128> elmo: I got that mail from an user, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/22959/
<seb128> elmo: I got lot of similar bugs this afternoon but deleted those, let me look if I still have one to get details
<seb128> I though they were spams first
<seb128> the desktop bugs go to the desktop-bugs list
<seb128> I would expect such delivery errors to go back to the list and not to the sender though
<seb128> sender being whoever commented on launchpad
<elmo> seb128: the envelope from and sender for bug mails is bounces@canonical.com which is a /dev/null address
<elmo> seb128: this guy's got a very broken mail system
<seb128> that's on thing I really dislike about launchpad
<seb128> it sends mail as coming from you when you add comments
<seb128> which means you get spams, list moderation messages, etc
<seb128> ie when you subscribe some translation team you get a mail saying that you message is waiting for moderation, which is really confusing because you never tried to contact this list, you just used a back tracker
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> how do we fix the issue than any bug commenter gets a such mail every time a comment is added?
<elmo> hmm
<elmo> with difficulty; this clown isn't obviously subscribed
<elmo> seb128: can you find me a direct example, if possible?
<elmo> i.e. the nex time, you comment on a bug
<joost_op> Can anybody tell me if https://launchpad.net/sabayonlinux/trunk is being checked out?
<seb128> elmo: http://people.ubuntu.com/~seb128/spams
<elmo> oh!
<elmo> it's from desktop-bugs
<seb128> well, it's doesn't land in my desktop-bugs box
<seb128> I don't get what's going on there
<elmo> seb128: the user is subscribed to desktop-bugs, and his MTA is broken.  
<elmo> seb128: I've unsubscribed him from all our lists; that should fix the problem
<seb128> well, I didn't find him in the subscribers list
<seb128> thanks!
<seb128> weird that the MTA replies to the submitter rather than the list though
<elmo> right
#launchpad 2008-06-26
<emgent> kiko: around ?
<kiko> emgent, yeah?
<emgent> kiko: can i talk with you little bit in query?
<kiko> emgent, yeah, though I'm a bit busy
<mathiaz> Hi - I'm trying to setup a cvs import of openldap in launchpad. The information on https://launchpad.net/openldap/main is correct. However the import status is set to Test Failed. What should I do to get the import fixed ?
<kiko> mathiaz, well, let me convert it to new-style first, but check https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests
<blueyed> Can you throw more hardware at launchpad.net?
<kiko> blueyed, depends on what. what's bothering you? 
<kiko> mathiaz, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/openldap/main
<blueyed> kiko: I find launchpad.net often very slow.. no parts of it in particular, but code.launchpad.net is often even slower..
<mathiaz> kiko: awesome - thanks :)
<kiko> blueyed, edge or non-edge?
<blueyed> I would just like to see *.launchpad.net getting snappier.
<blueyed> kiko: edge
<kiko> blueyed, we've been doing nothing but profiling and improving things over the past 2 weeks :)
<blueyed> great!!
<kiko> this next release won't be that much better, but in 2 releases we will be really great
<blueyed> is there a difference between edge and "live" in hardware?
<kiko> nope. only software.
<kiko> one big issue will be fixed for 1.2.6 though, which is serving images and other static content from a front-end
<blueyed> sweet. thanks!
<kiko> we do that for some content (icing) but not for most of the inline content (stuff under /@@)
<blueyed> kiko: I've noticed some months ago that you may improve performance a lot by allowing the browser to cache the content (which is more strict on ssl by default)
<blueyed> kiko: just sending some http header would be enough - I'll have to look it up again, though.
<kiko> blueyed, I think we do allow content-caching, but perhaps something's regressed. if you can give me a hint, I'll look into it
<blueyed> kiko: I think you should send "Cache-Control: public" for static files, which would at least allow FF3 to cache those..
 * wgrant will be interested to see how much faster the API will be than the web UI.
<wgrant> The new bug page looks rather cluttered.
<wgrant> And there's an awful lot of wasted space.
<wgrant> Hmmmmm, gandwana is sending email with timestamps an hour later than reality, it seems. Or at least for new subscriptions.
<wgrant> Looks like it's ignoring the fact it's now UTC+1...
<Hobbsee> ooh, strike.
<Hobbsee> kiko-zzz: who should get the feedback about the new edge?
<jamesh> bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad should
<jamesh> Hobbsee: what's the problem?
<Hobbsee> jamesh: no problems, per se - just some comments on the design of it
<Hobbsee> and suggestions of making it a little more...damn.  forgotten the word i want here.
<Hobbsee> cohesive is what i'm thinking, but i don't think that's right.
<jamesh> phew.  my changes in the new edge rollout aren't design related
<jamesh> :)
<Hobbsee> jamesh: nah, it's not you, i don't think :)
<wgrant> Less cluttered and space-wasting at the same time?
<jamesh> for the bugs page, the aim is that the actions menu on the left will go completely
<Hobbsee> jamesh: i can see that :)
<jamesh> so it does duplicate things for now, but that is temporary
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i don't see overly much space wasting there.
<Hobbsee> jamesh: i don't see an actions panel on the new edge now, btw.
<jamesh> looks like it has gone now.
<jamesh> I think the aim is to remove the left margin portlets completely
<jamesh> (integrating them into the main page)
<wgrant> Hobbsee: The CVE list wastes space. There is lots of space to the left of the 'Update description / tags'..
<wgrant> jamesh: So the subscribers list will push useful content even further out of view. Even better.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: ah yes, the cve bit was one that i was going to comment on
<Hobbsee> yeah, i see what you mean
<jamesh> wgrant: I think the subscriber list is meant to go next to some other bits
<wgrant> IMO the release nomination link should also be next to each root task, too.
<jamesh> Hobbsee/wgrant: please give mpt your feedback though.
<wgrant> I think most of the metadata should be kept out of the main content pane.
<wgrant> jamesh: I don't think it's possible to fit the subscribers list on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/47768 into the content pane.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 47768 in initramfs-tools "Mount Root Files System Failed" [Critical,Confirmed] 
<wgrant> Without annoying a lot of people.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: putting the subscribers list at the bottom, or at least, not at the top, was going to be one of my suggestions too.
<Hobbsee> which doesn't quite make it so much of a problem
<jamesh> wgrant: by the look of it, the list will be to the right, beside the bug description and comments
<jamesh> I guess comments will go to full width at the end of the subscriber list
<wgrant> jamesh: Oh, so this is all designed but invisible to the users! woot.
<jamesh> wgrant: I don't think it has been implemented yet.
<wgrant> jamesh: Right, but it might be a little better to request comments on the design, rather than on an incomplete implementation.
<wgrant> Which is going to be pushed out to everybody in a few days.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: release early, release often?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Perhaps, but also release parts of the specs for user-facing features before they appear on production.
<jamesh> wgrant: the intention was to get this up on edge a lot sooner
<Hobbsee> wgrant: oh i know :)
<wgrant> jamesh: I'm aware. But this is a general problem.
<wgrant> Designing things, and pushing them out, without ever asking if they're useful, or if the UI looks like it has been hit by a train.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: methinks you're bugging the wrong person about that
<jamesh> some of infrastructure changes I did made edge updates problematic (now fixed though)
<Hobbsee> wgrant: although you're very, very correct.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<lifeless> where?
<mpt> Everywhere that's morning
<wgrant> Does somebody here have the power to poke gandwana and work out why it is falsifying mail timestamps?
<wgrant> It's generally a fairly annoying thing for it to do.
<mpt> wgrant, I removed the "CVE References" heading when there are none, and moved the "Update description / tags" to the left, but it looks like those changes got reverted
<wgrant> mpt: Interesting.
<mpt> wgrant, actually, no, I think it's just that edge is using a version before those changes
<wgrant> (although I do generally deal with bugs with CVEs, so might not have noticed even if they weren't)
<wgrant> Ahh.
<mpt> so they will be in the next release
<wgrant> Hopefully.
<wgrant> Shouldn't the 'Nominate for release' link be on the master task for a project/distro, as it's an action on that task?
<mpt> Yah, edge is running revision 6532, and my fixes were later than that
<mpt> Heyyyy, that's a good idea
<wgrant> Although I guess it doesn't make sense now due to some other bugs.
<mpt> Which other bugs?
 * wgrant pulls them up.
<wgrant> Well, while the page loads... basically, the release nomination applies to the entire bug, which is wrong.
<wgrant> Bug #110195, for example.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 110195 in malone "Nomination for a release on one source package shouldn't affect any others" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/110195
<wgrant> Moving the link to where I suggested would make that UI easy, though.
<wgrant> It's very difficult in the current or old setup.
<mpt> ok
<wgrant> Why somebody decided that release nominations operate at a bug and not task level, I don't know.
<persia> I've a use case involving an SRU where that is broken, if it helps as input.
<wgrant> persia: LaserJock gave a nice security example on that bug.
<persia> Excellent.
<wgrant> persia: Though more examples are always good.
<wgrant> I can't see how it could possibly be easier to implement it how it is now. The existence of bug #162411 shows that it's all stored separately anyway.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 162411 in malone "Cannot target a task to a release if another task already targetted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162411
<\sh> hmm...where do I add "Milestone Entries" for reports?
<wgrant> \sh: You mean target it to a milestone?
<wgrant> mpt: How do I explain this without mentioning tasks?
<Hobbsee> why can't i sort by published time for the ppa archive pagse?
<Hobbsee> i can for the queues.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Because you haven't filed a bug about it, I guess.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: sigh.  but i don't want to wait 6 months.
<wgrant> It's not going to be any quicker if you don't file it.
<wgrant> I hope.
<mpt> wgrant, you target a bug to a project milestone by clicking on the name of the project, and using the "Milestone" menu
<mpt> Is that what you mean?
 * Hobbsee grumbles at launchpad.
<wgrant> mpt: That works.
<wgrant> \sh: See what mpt said.
<mpt> \sh, ^^^
<wgrant> mpt: Actually, won't clicking on the name of the project take you somewhere else? Like, the project page?
<\sh> wgrant: well, yes and no...I want to target something to a milestone...but there are no milestones yet...how do I add those milestones?
<wgrant> \sh: AHa.
 * wgrant checks.
<wgrant> I think you have to create one under a release or series.
<wgrant> \sh: There's an 'Add milestone' link in the actions menu of a project series.
<\sh> https://edge.launchpad.net/leonov ok...series is just for shortcuts of branches
<wgrant> There are more purposes for a series, but that is what they're largely used for at the moment.
<\sh> ah...
<\sh> now
<\sh> that's really hiding
<Hobbsee> mpt: why oh why is the activity log reported 20 ours ago by whoever, not the bug?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I commented in one of my bugs that it was badly named and placed.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: are bugs really going to help there?
<Hobbsee> you'd probably do better with a list, and keeping on giving it on irc when the responsible people wake up :P
<wgrant> Hobbsee: They help more than other things, in my experience.
<wgrant> Simply complaining on IRC will often yield a somewhat less positive outcome.
<wgrant> \sh: Oh dear, you've used series very strangely in leonov.
<wgrant> That would probably work better as a project group, but Launchpad doesn't model your situation well.
<wgrant> IMO
<wgrant> Or are they actually branches of the same codebase?
<\sh> wgrant: TBH, I'm using the series feature as bzr shortcuts which works quite well ;()
<wgrant> But with different focuses until they're more mature?
<\sh> wgrant: and they are branches of the same codebase...
<\sh> wgrant: right :)
<wgrant> Ah, so that's not too terrible, then.
<wgrant> Though they're still not really distinct series.
<\sh> wgrant: actually, there should be something else then "series" when you want something like lp:<project>/<branch> and not: lp:~<team|user>/<project>/<branch>
<mpt> Hobbsee, the activity log placement is also fixed in my more recent changes
<Hobbsee> mpt: excellent!
<mpt> wgrant, Hobbsee, see <https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/3> for an idea of the changes that haven't appeared on edge yet
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3 in rosetta "Custom information for each translation team" [Wishlist,Confirmed] 
<mpt> \sh, I hope to soon include an explicit "Milestone" column in the table, which will make it more obvious
<Hobbsee> mpt: why are some of the options spread across the page, yet others across the page with only a small space in between?
<wgrant> And why don't the top items have icons?
<\sh> mpt:  :) btw..are you doing still usability work / UI work for gnome or gtk in general? I would need someone who checks our "Leonov" gtk ui for usability issues 
<mpt> \sh, yes I am
<wgrant> And what is the difference between the search on the left and the search on the top? (I know, but it's confusing)
<mpt> \sh, what's Leonov?
<wgrant> And why is the 'Show all open bugs' duplicated?
<\sh> mpt: you don't know what Leonov is? launchpad.net/leonov :)
<\sh> mpt: it will be "THE " launchpad desktop client ;)
<mpt> wgrant, the search confusion is also fixed in upcoming changes (bug 182014)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 182014 in launchpad "launchpad's search interfaces are confusing" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/182014
 * Hobbsee stabs this subscribers list.
<Hobbsee> who's idea was it to stick it at the top, i wonder...
<mpt> \sh, neat!
<Hobbsee> keeping the panel showing the latest release, uploaded by, maintained by, etc, would be smarter.
<mpt> Hobbsee, we're replacing that panel with tooltips on every package
<mpt> but not just yet
 * Hobbsee twitches
<mpt> We discussed this earlier, remember
<wgrant> Hobbsee: It's OK as long as the subscribers list isn't epic like it in Ubuntu. But that's the only place it needs to be small. Oh dear.
<Hobbsee> i know, but it wasn't this unreadable before.
<mpt> Hobbsee, bug 152878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 152878 in malone "Source package details box hampers bug page context-independence" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152878
<mpt> It was working wonderfully for me, but apparently it was causing performance problems
<\sh> mpt: yepp :)
<mpt> so it won't be in the next release
<mpt> maybe the one after
<wgrant> mpt: On huge bugs only?
<mpt> wgrant, what on huge bugs only?
 * mpt ducks a dragonfly
<Hobbsee> mpt: it currently still violates the principle of "put the most important information towards the top of the page, and decrease in importance from there" though.
<Hobbsee> mpt: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-journal-activity/+bug/242237 isn't a "big bug" per se, yet the panel is still very annoying.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242237 in sugar-journal-activity "Please sync sugar-journal-activity 92-1 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,New] 
<jamesh> Hobbsee: so you think we should have a banner ad at the top?
<Hobbsee> jamesh: for what, sorry?
<wgrant> mpt: The performance regressions.
<mpt> Hobbsee, but it's always been like that, right?
<jamesh> important information
<wgrant> As surely single-task bugs would have only the current number of queries.
<jamesh> ads make money => they are important
<wgrant> mpt: It wasn't so critical before bug #241150.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 241150 in malone "Structural subscription list has become an unwieldy and irreducable feature of bug pages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/241150
<mpt> wgrant, ah, I see. Currently there's a box just for the package for the context you're in. The tooltip would have been available for every package the bug was filed against, regardless of whether you were in that context or not (yay). It was that multiplication that caused the performance problem.
<Hobbsee> jamesh: i'd be careful not to change too much of the UI at the same time (people are still attempting to use launchpad here, and hate resorting to firefox page search every time they want to find something), but i think that's mpt's plan, yes.  and it's probably a good one.
<mpt> wgrant, so the answer is, only on bug reports filed against many packages.
<wgrant> mpt: That's what I meant by huge bugs, right.
<Hobbsee> mpt: that bug report is filed on *one* package.  are you telling me that it does not suffer from 241150?
<mpt> Hobbsee, I wasn't telling you anything right at the moment
<mpt> Hobbsee, but since the source package details box is due to disappear soon, I doubt it's worth moving it above the subscribers list just for a few weeks.
<Hobbsee> mpt: oh, i mixed up the statements about single-task bugs.  my apologies.
 * Hobbsee ponders that.
<Hobbsee> mpt: i guess.  i guess i was hoping to see launchpad become more usable w.r.t. that panel, even for those few weeks.
<Hobbsee> i can see your argument, but i can't really agree with it - as you're about to move the information in that panel into greater prominance anyway
<wgrant> Hobbsee: GreaseMonkey it.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i do.  but as you say in your bug, ti's a pain when i do want to see the subscriptions.
<Hobbsee> and greasemonkey isn't a solution for everyone.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I'm thinking I might write a Greasemonkey thing to contract the implicit subscriptions.
<mpt> hmmmm
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i'd appreciate a link to that, if you do.
<wgrant> Of course.
<mpt> Maybe implicit subscriptions should be in a collapsed-by-default section inside the Subscribers box
<wgrant> mpt: That would be excellent.
<wgrant> Did I suggest that in the bug? I forget.
<mpt> if there are >n of them where n ≈ 20
<Hobbsee> wgrant: that being said, i'm suspecting i'll stop using launchpad for a couple of months for anything serious, just so I don't have to go thru the frustration of finding things (fi they still remain) every couple of weeks.
<mpt> Hobbsee, is Launchpad really that bad?!?
<Hobbsee> mpt: i'm finding it hellishly confusing currently, not having done any sponsorship for like...a month or so.
<mpt> Anything in particular that's confusing?
<Hobbsee> like, i'm seriously having to resort to email to change subscriptions and such, just because i can't work out the ui in less than 20 seconds, and don't wan't to spend all day on it
<wgrant> Hobbsee: You could use production for a couple of days.
<Hobbsee> just the buttons generally aren't in the smae places
<lifeless> I found the 'edit descriptions' link at the bottom right of bug task lists to be invisible
<wgrant> It is a bit of a trsnsition.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: and stab the redirect button every couple of hours.  yes, that's possible.
<wgrant> lifeless: It's not there any more.
<lifeless> wgrant: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr-rebase/+bug/243150
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243150 in bzr-rebase "support -i flag as per git" [Wishlist,Triaged] 
<lifeless> wgrant: it is for me :P
<wgrant> lifeless: As mpt said, his fixes aren't on edge, only staging.
<wgrant> I was pleased to see that improvement.
<Hobbsee> mpt: say for the subscribers list, the "subscribe me" stuff isn't in the same place at all anymore, because it varies with how many people are subscribed.  so any automated mouse movements are now lost, and require differing amounts of scrolling, just to get the bit i want.
<mpt> Hobbsee, good point, it should be at the top
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Use the +subscribe, Luke.
<Hobbsee> i'm pleased to say that i did learn to not hit sugar-journal-activity (Ubuntu) all the time
<Hobbsee> wgrant: if i'm going to do that, and do multiple subscribes, i may as well just use email, and change the status in the same go.
<wgrant> mpt: Urgh, the actions menu lives!
<wgrant> On anything that isn't the root bug page.
<Hobbsee> mpt: it's also frustrating how i have to keep scrolling, scrolling, scrolling, to see any information about the package at all - like it's current version number.
<Hobbsee> and i'm sure i can minimise the subscriber panel on every page, but that's annoying too.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: The tooltips will fix that, and we can then Greasemonkey them somewhere more readable.
<Hobbsee> although i'm s ure i had that greasemonkified originally
<\sh> oh darn....new lp layout on edge borks py-lp-bugs
<wgrant> \sh: Use the text connector? Or is that still readonly?
<wgrant> When's the API coming?
<Hobbsee> \sh: this is normal, yes.
<\sh> wgrant: text connector doesn't have user<->attachment correlation
<Hobbsee> wgrant: launchpad 2.0!
<wgrant> \sh: Blurgh.
<\sh> wgrant: so no use for +text
<\sh> wgrant: alarmed thekorn already :)
<Hobbsee> poor thekorn.  he's going to have a lot to rewrite :(
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Such is the life of a screenscraper.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: there is that.
<\sh> that reminds me
<Hobbsee> morning mrevell 
<mrevell> hey Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> oh goody, my lp emails are working.
<\sh> gmb: is there already a "preview" of NEW LP API project? :)
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Watch out, gandwana is sending bogus timestamps!
<Hobbsee> wgrant: does it matter?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: as in, does the universe blow up, or do people just think it's odd?
<gmb> \sh: I'm not sure. I think we're due to roll out some of the back-end code in the next couple of days, but whether it'll be enabled straight away I don't know. I'll find out for you.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Well, it took a while today to work out why I had a subscribed email that appeared to have been sent hour after I subscribed myself. I thought somebody else had done something.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: ahhh.
 * Hobbsee isn't subscribing to them herself
<wgrant> gmb: Even documentation on the API might be useful, so it can be implemented quickly.
<gmb> wgrant: Right. I'll ask about that, too :)
 * Hobbsee pokes lp
<Hobbsee> please actually load.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: You /are/ in .au...
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i know, but all the other sites still seem to load here.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Hopefully the reduced overhead of the Launchpad API will allow a local interface to operate much faster.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: i'll live in hope
<Hobbsee> launchpad timeout:  OOPS-908EA99 loading https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Hobbsee> ah, it's coming up now
<Hobbsee> OOPS-908EC96
<wgrant> Maybe the storm appservers still playing up?
<Hobbsee> and OOPS-908EB108
<gnomefreak> is there a way to use apport to report bugs from PPA packages?
<gnomefreak> or even is there a place for us to report bugs from PPA packages in LP?
<wgrant> gnomefreak: There is not.
<gnomefreak> wgrant: i didnt think so thanks
<persia> gnomefreak: In the case where a PPA belongs to a team that belongs to a product, maybe for bug reporting, but not apport.
<gnomefreak> it doesnt matter i dont think since ddeb repos dont have PPA -dbgsyn packages for PPA packages and we dont build them anymore since ddeb 
<hubuntu> are mailing list still available for projects/teams @ LP or are they halted until some issues are fixed?
<kiko> they are still available, hubuntu 
<hubuntu> I asked for one but it is still pending approval.. DO you have any idea of how long it takes?
<kiko> hubuntu, it shouldn't take much time at all, but you should get barry to answer why it's held up!
<hubuntu> e-mail or a bug/answer/?
<kiko> hubuntu, or just ping him on IRC -- he'll be on in 2h
<barry> actually, insomnia :)  hubuntu what is the team name?
<gnomefreak> hubuntu?
<pep> spreadubuntu
<pep> is the name of the team ;)
<pep> it is a subteam/workgroup of the marketing team...
<barry> pep: i deferred that one to jcastro because i wasn't sure if it should live on ubuntu.com instead of launchpad.net
<pep> I see. Which means, practically? I suppose we better contact jcastro then :)
<gnomefreak> did LP get an upgrade a little while ago?
<gnomefreak> it seems alot different
<gnomefreak> beta LP
<barry> pep: yep, let's ping jcastro when he gets online and let him decide this one
<pep> Fine, thank you.
<barry> np!
<hubuntu> barry we are not a ubuntu Team, we have a proper project for LP
<hubuntu> with code and stuff
<hubuntu> We are members of the Marketing Team, yes, but still we are implementing a project and using LP as a base
<kiko> gnomefreak, yep, we're running an updated edge for the past 24h
<hubuntu> some people comes from other places
<hubuntu> thanks for the pep talk pep ;)
<gnomefreak> kiko: cool i didnt notice it yesterday looks nice just have to get used to losing everything from left side of page
<pep> :)
<hubuntu> barry is there any way we can undeferr that or do we have to talk to Jorge?
<carlos> hey, how's going?
<kiko> gnomefreak, it's almost all gone now..
<carlos> kiko: !
<carlos> :-)
<kiko> carlos!! how are you doing?
<carlos> kiko: finishing the tedious process of opening a new company...
<gnomefreak> i think i like it :)
<carlos> other than that, quite good. What about you?
<barry> hubuntu: thanks for the info.  that helped.  i'll go ahead and approve it.
<hubuntu> thanks barry 
<hubuntu> :)
<kiko> carlos, it's fun, not tedious! I've been neck-deep into getting 1.2.6 out the door. you don't wanna know how much work it has been!
<kiko> barry, I think we should email people in CC: when blocking an approval on jorge
<carlos> kiko: well, looking at it in that way... :-)
<barry> kiko: actually, jorge is supposed to watch that page every day, just like me <wink>
<kiko> barry, yeah, but I bet mark don't hold him responsible guvnor
<kiko> carlos, it's almost coming together now. some final bits to RC in. we've delayed rollout to monday though!
<barry> kiko: i'll send an email about the 1/2 dozen still held teams
<carlos> isn't that version going to be 2.0 ?
<kiko> barry, thanks.
<kiko> carlos, no, we'll do some weekly rollouts until 2.0
<carlos> kiko: I see
<hubuntu> We asked for the list for over 10 days ago... last time I asked for something like that it took just 2 days
<kiko> wgrant, siretart: ping?
<wgrant> kiko: Hi.
<kiko> wgrant, we have trac and bugzilla launchpad plugins now, and I want to get some sites running them to help us test them. can you help us?
<wgrant> kiko: Unfortunately I'm not an upstream.
<wgrant> Are these the plugins that allow syncing in the opposite direction?
<kiko> wgrant, sure, but you use those upstream trackers, and this enables bi-di communication with them
<kiko> yes
<kiko>  William Grant             |      6
<kiko> you have registered 6 trackers yourself :)
<wgrant> kiko: Now that's one query I've never seen available publicly - is it not, or is that one part of LP I've missed?
<kiko> it's not available, mark just cooked it up and pointed it to me! :)
<wgrant> And, well, I rarely interact directly with the upstream trackers - LP makes it too convenient to have to.
<wgrant> Aha.
<kiko> wgrant, c'mon, you should be able to nag some sysops out there.. :)
<wgrant> The one upstream I interact regularly with uses BerliOS, unfortunately :(
<wgrant> I do wish I could help, but this is unfortunately a case where I cannot.
<siretart> kiko: pong!
<kiko> siretart, so you also come up as one of the people who has registered the most remote bugtrackers
<kiko> siretart, I wanna know if you don't want to help us find beta test sites for our trac and bugzilla plugins
<siretart> kiko: I'm not sure I understand, but does this mean comments filed and status changes in launchpad will be automatically propagated to the upstream bug tracker?
<kiko> yep
<kiko> if they enable it
<siretart> kiko: as for bugzilla: I think the xine project would be a good candidate. they recently moved to bugzilla 3
<siretart> ah, so this is opt-in
<siretart> great
<kiko> yeah!
<kiko> siretart, can you chat with them?
<kiko> and get back to gmb and me
<siretart> I'll ask them, sure. Is there a wiki page or something I can show them for details?
<kiko> siretart, no, but gmb will be sending out an announcement today (he doesn't know yet ;) and he'll include you in that list.
<siretart> ah, ok. cool
<siretart> kiko: btw, if these plugins allow bi-directional communication, are they also capable of doing uni-directional syncing?
<siretart> kiko: I could imaging that mirroring debian bugs would be very benifical for ubuntu
<wgrant> That has been coming for a while now :(
<wgrant> It would make things such as RC bug tracking so easy.
<kiko> siretart, well.. debbugs imports, we can already do -- the UI isn't there, though
<siretart> I see
<siretart> kiko: and btw, did you see my email I wrote you some time ago as the new lp liason guy?
<kiko> siretart, I did, just been too sandbagged with 1.2.6
<siretart> ah, okay, I wasn't sure if it got lost or something in transit
<wgrant> kiko: Wasn't 1.2.6 meant to be 2.0? Or was that 1.2.7?
<kiko> it's 1.2.7
<wgrant> And are these database layer changes the migration to Storm?
<kiko> well we had already run storm for a while, but this is an update and using storm in more places
<wgrant> Ah.
<glatzor> hello danilos, as far as I can remember you wrote a python api for handling po files some time ago. could you point me to the source code? I would like to improve my podiff tool.
<glatzor> danilos, by the way one of your translators called imre (who also works as a professional translators) wants to start collecting messages for a test or training template
<glatzor> danilos, would the best approach be to setup a new project with a bzr repository containg the template? How could we cleanup the already made suggestions?
<hubuntu> are there any webmasters for Ubuntu.com here? any Idea of where to find them?
<kiko> hubuntu, talk to newz2000
<bimberi> hubuntu: If it's a problem with the site you can report it here:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+filebug
<hubuntu> thanks bimberi, I just wanted to know more about which drupal version ubuntu.com is planning to use
<bimberi> hubuntu: ah, then kiko's is a better answer :)  Although there's also https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<hubuntu> kiko refered me to newz2000 and he has already answered my questions, but thanks anyways
<popey> is it safe / easy to fully delete a user from lp? even if that user has commits to a code branch? or should I leave the user kicking about?
<popey> (rationale is, I am creating a tutorial / screencast and will register a couple of "demo" accounts to show stuff, and after the screencast they'll probably not be needed any more)
<salgado> popey, can't you use staging for that?
<wgrant> popey: Use staging.launchpad.net.
<wgrant> Now what are the chances of that?
<popey> hmmm
<wgrant> mpt: The placement of the 'Activity log' link on staging makes a lot more sense and makes it look less strange.
<mpt> good :-)
<popey> is staging a copy of lp?
<mpt> One day we won't have a separate activity log page
<popey> and if so, how often is it taken?
<wgrant> mpt: That would be excellent. It would be even better if it was actually as useful as lists.ubuntu.com
<salgado> popey, daily
<wgrant> popey: I believe the DB is copied over daily, or at least it was at one point.
<mpt> we'll have activity embedded in the page along with the comments
<mpt> and sunshine and ponies for breakfast
<wgrant> Ponies for breakfast. That'll make people happy.
<mpt> popey, the staging.launchpad.net database is overwritten with a copy of the launchpad.net database approximately daily
 * wgrant now heads off to bed, as he has a uni exam in 12 hours.
<mpt> best wishes
<wgrant> Last one for this semester, yay.
<laga> good luck
<mpt> Any translators in the beta team here?
<mpt> If so, what do you think of the redesigned translation pages?
<noamsml> OK
<noamsml> This is going to sound silly
<noamsml> But I created a project and can't figure out how to give someone else admin permissions
<noamsml> Well, I managed to give them admin permissions, but now I have none
<noamsml> In short, how can a project have two maintainers?
<noamsml> Nevermind
<noamsml> I figured it out
<vadi2> How can I delete a release? I accidently made the latest release first, and launchpad keeps thinking it's the oldest now
<Rinchen> >> Join us for the Launchpad Meeting in #launchpad-meeting starting in 3 minutes.
<mathiaz> Hi - can I push loom branches to LP ?
<thumper> mathiaz: you should be able to
<thumper> mathiaz: but it will just show as a single branch
<mathiaz> thumper: but if someone branches, it will be able to see the threads ?
<mathiaz> s/it/he|she/
<thumper> mathiaz: they would need the loom plug-in, but I think so
<mathiaz> thumper: ok - I'll give it a try then
<mathiaz> thumper: hmm.. It doesn't work - I've pushed my branch to LP and branch it in a different directory - the threads of loom don't show up
<thumper> mathiaz: did you do a `bzr record` before pushing?
<thumper> mathiaz: I think that is a loom thing
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 3 July 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Rinchen> changed date for next mtg
<mathiaz> thumper: yes
<thumper> mathiaz: I'll get someone to look at it
 * thumper recalls a bug
<thumper> mathiaz: where did you get your loom plug-in from, and what is the revno?
<mathiaz> thumper: I checked out the loom plugin from bzr in ~/.bazaar/plugins/
<mathiaz> thumper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23185/
<mathiaz> thumper: revision 84
<thumper> hmm
<thumper> ok, I go back to my previous comment, of I'll get someone to look at it.
<thumper> mathiaz: you may be interested in following bug 201613
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201613 in bzr-loom "pushing looms does not work properly" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/201613
<mathiaz> thumper: great - thanks for your help
<kimus> hi, need help checking out a newly created project on edge.launchpad.net
<kimus> I do a bzr co bzr+ssh://login@bazaar.launchpad.net/~registrant/project/branch
<kimus> and gives me bzr ERROR that is Not a branch
<kimus> hello? any help here?
<beuno> kimus, is that the actual URL?
<kimus> of course not beuno
<beuno> ah, ok
<beuno> the sytax is correct, could you paste the actual URL?
<kimus> bzr+ssh://kimus@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kimus/ubuntu-pt-website/trunk
<beuno> kimus, seems you haven't pushed properly to that branch yet
<beuno> do you have that branch locally somewhere?
<kimus> beuno: ok, fine. and how do I do that? I created the branch and it's lp:﻿~kimus/ubuntu-pt-website/trunk
<kimus> beuno: but that is local no? 
<beuno> kimus, how did you create that branch?
<beuno> through the Launchpad page, or by pushing?
<kimus> in the code tab of the project :-)
<beuno> ok, well, I never understood what that was for
<beuno> you want to have a branch for ubuntu-pt-website, right?
<kimus> beuno: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-pt-website/trunk
<kimus> beuno: It says "You can push a branch to Launchpad for this project with the name trunk using a command line like: bzr push lp:~kimus/ubuntu-pt-website/trunk", but...
<kimus> how tha hell I push?
<beuno> kimus, right, you have to create that locally
<beuno> you have the files for that somewhere already?
<kimus> humm, so I need to init the bzr ?
<kimus> beuno: yes, I have. But I was testing :-)
<beuno> yes, bzr init && bzr add && bzr commit -m'Starting project...'
<kimus> beuno: so, I need to init my local dir first
<beuno> kimus, yes
<beuno> after that, bzr push lp:~kimus/ubuntu-pt-website/trunk
<kimus> beuno: ok fine. It's diff from svn
<kimus> strange :-D
<beuno> kimus, well, it's distributed, so many things should be different
<beuno> mostly in a good way  :)
<kimus> beuno: I hope so. but the local files being a copy of the remote repo it's strange to me
<beuno> kimus, once you understand the basic concepts of DVCS, you will never be able to go back  :)
<beuno> kimus, take a look at: http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/user-guide/index.html
<kimus> beuno: depends on the space it uses on my disk :-p
<beuno> and http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/  if you still feel curious
<kimus> beuno: bzr: ERROR: Target directory bzr+ssh://kimus@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kimus/ubuntu-pt-website/trunk already exists, but does not have a valid .bzr directory. Supply --use-existing-dir to push there anyway.
<kimus> can't do an empty branch? :-D
<beuno> kimus, do what bzr say's, add --use-existing-dir
<beuno> this happens when you create a branch through LP  :p
<kimus> beuno: sorry i'm being lazy and asking you
<kimus> beuno: so after I do push I have to do a co? or can I start working from local dir?
<beuno> kimus, ask away, happy to help
<beuno> once you pushed, you just keep on working on your local dir, and push as you need
<beuno> if anyone *else* wants that branch, they will have to do a checkout, or a full branch
<kimus> so, push is a 'merge to server' command?
<beuno> kimus, well, you're going to be doing the merges, if any are needed (ie, someone else pushed to it)
<beuno> but yes
<beuno> of course, if you want to work the way svn does
<beuno> once you push, you can then do bzr co...
<beuno> and the branch will be bound to LP
<kimus> beuno: what's the diff between co and branch?
<beuno> so when you commit, it will go straight to LP too
<beuno> kimus, branch's are independent, checkouts are bound to parent
<kimus> so, my initial creation is a branch like the one another person can do
<beuno> yeap
<kimus> and the way to do a 'commit' (merge) to the server is the push command
<kimus> if i what I can do a CO and it's like snv
<beuno> in branches, commits and pushed/merges are seperate
<beuno> so you commit all you want
<beuno> and when you're ready for the world to see it, you push
<beuno> that will send off all your changes
<beuno> kimus, the user guide and bazaar docs are filled with very good recommendations
<kimus> beuno: I think I get it... but a branch of a old project will get the all revision history?!... ugh
<beuno> kimus, yes. You can do a lightweight checkout instead, which doesn't
<beuno> but, I can tell you from experience, you'll eventually end up using branches  :)
<kimus> beuno: ok cool I have all my fears answered :-D
<beuno> kimus, feel free to hang out in #bzr for anymore help
<kimus> beuno: It's almos the same of SVN but has the branch stuff, thought the SVN can do user branches also
<kimus> but its remote
<beuno> lots of very knowledgable people there  :)
<beuno> kimus, you can use it exactly like SVN if you wish, with checkouts
<beuno> from now on, that is
<kimus> beuno: I think it's not very different from SVN. Just this initial setup and the branches/push stuff :-)
<beuno> and as for full-history, the next release of bzr will address that with "shallow branches"
<beuno> so you can just grab the last commits, and work on top of that
<beuno> kimus, I don't have much experience with SVN, so I can't really say in what they deffer in detail
<kimus> beuno: for now not mush :-) ... but I will find out after I use this bazaar. funny name :-D
<kimus> *much
<beuno> kimus, good luck  :)
<kimus> beuno: in my language 'bazar' is "going away' eh eh eh
<Nafallo> good thing it's bazaar then :-)
<kimus> beuno: so, i'm going 'bazar' from here. thank you!
<beuno> kimus, your welcome
#launchpad 2008-06-27
<mathiaz> isn't the openldap bug tracker supported in LP ? I think it used to work but now the upstream bug url is not recognized anymore
<wgrant> mpt: Is this new distro page final?
<emgent> Uploading to my-ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<emgent> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network (111, 'Connection refused')
<emgent> ppa is down ?
<cprov> emgent: quite possibly, I'm checking.
<cprov> emgent: up again, weird.
<emgent> ok just a moment
<emgent> ok now work fine :)
<cprov> great, bed time anyway. g'night folks.
<poolie> is this intentional that the favico for help.l.n has changed?
<beuno> poolie, bug #242371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 242371 in launchpad-documentation "The favicon is the MoinMoin logo, not the Launchpad one" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/242371
<beuno> is staging down?
<mwhudson> it's probably updating
<mwhudson> so go to bed :)
<beuno> hahah
<beuno> ok ok, I'm off, I swear
<poolie> night beuno
<Jerub> oh awesome.
<Jerub> I'm having trouble with bzr, launchpad and a project.
<Jerub> https://code.launchpad.net/~jerub/packaging/trunk says this branch hasn't been pushed to yet.
<Jerub> but when I try to do a push to there, it tells me it's not a bzr repo.
<mwhudson> um er
<mwhudson> can you pastebin the message?
<Jerub> sure, one sec.
<Jerub> http://rafb.net/p/c9DWfQ66.html
<\sh> Jerub: tried with the --use-existing-dir as explained?
<Jerub> okay, will try
<\sh> hmm...I wonder
<Jerub> that gives me this:
<Jerub> bzr: ERROR: lp:~jerub/packaging/trunk is redirected to bzr+ssh://jerub@bazaar.launchpad.net/~jerub/packaging/trunk
<mwhudson> Jerub: bzr version?
<spiv> That's a weird message to get as an ERROR.
<\sh> ~lp-user/packaging/trunk <- normally this is a local branch url for project "packaging"...did you try to use ~jerub/+junk/packaging/trunk ?
<Jerub> oh weird.
<\sh> na it's not weired :)
<Jerub> looks like it worked but exited with an error and exit code 3
<\sh> weird even
<Jerub> or maybe not.
<Jerub> I also tried it afterwards with the full url, and in the meantime hit reload and saw the branch
<\sh> Jerub: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~shermann <- check this out...my personal "branch repos" is always under +junk
<\sh> all other branches are belonging to other projects
<Jerub> 1.1.0
<Jerub> I had this code in +junk and am upgrading it to a real package.
<Jerub> er project
<\sh> ah..so "packaging" is your project name?
<Jerub> yes.
<mwhudson> Jerub: oh
<mwhudson> Jerub: push to bzr+ssh://jerub@bazaar.launchpad.net/~jerub/packaging/trunk directly then
<Jerub> yeah, that seems required.
<mwhudson> lp:/// urls only work properly with newer bzr
<Jerub> I see.
<Jerub> Okay
<Jerub> what's 'newer'?
<mwhudson> 1.5 is latest release
<mwhudson> but i think 1.3 is "new enough" for this
<Jerub> hm, only have 1.1 in fc7.
<Jerub> Oh well, seems to work well enough now. Thanks!
<thumper> Jerub: why not just edit the branch and set the project?
<twcook> attempting to add a mirror for http://www.openehr.org/svn/ref_impl_python/TRUNK it fails saying it's not a branch. What am I missing?
<twcook> attempting to add a mirror for http://www.openehr.org/svn/ref_impl_python/TRUNK it fails saying it's not a branch. What am I missing?
<gmaxia> hello, everyone
<gmaxia> can someone tell me how to improve the dependency view? as it is now, it is unreadable when I have more than three dependencies (e.g. https://blueprints.launchpad.net/mysql-sandbox/+spec/release-sandbox-2-0)
<gmaxia> with "show dependencies" I get a detailed list, which is too detailed. A simplified tree should be optimal, but it does not seem to exist
<seb128> hi
<seb128> is edge having issues? it timeout often today and is slow to reply
<kiko> morning
<kiko> seb128, does it? can you give me an OOPS?
<AboSamoor> how can i classify the projects available according to the programming language used mainly ?
<AboSamoor> Can anyone help me in finding a new project written in python ?
<kiko> AboSamoor, you can't really classify today. what are you looking for more specifically?
<wgrant> kiko: OOPS-909EB117 is one oops I just got, but I guess it's a bit new.
<AboSamoor> kiko, i have good experience in dealing with python and i love launchpad as an application. I want to support FreeSoftware so i am looking to project that is in development stage [not big, so i can be involved in] written mainly in python :)
<kiko> AboSamoor, why don't you talk to \sh about his Launchpad client?
<\sh> what?
<\sh> me...desktop client launchpad? 
 * \sh waves
<\sh> AboSamoor: we could use some people :) /join #leonov :) http://launchpad.net/leonov and http://leonov.tv/ as pointer...all python magic+gtk+kde :)
<Hobbsee> kiko: i was getting edge oopses yesterday with searches.
<kiko> Hobbsee, hmmm, that's interesting
<wgrant> I'm getting them regularly just viewing bugs.
<Hobbsee> kiko: i reported them in here, but no one said anything of them, so i presume it wasn't important enough / found by other people.
<kiko> wgrant, how frequently?
<wgrant> kiko: Probably about 1/5 page loadds.
<wgrant> -d
<seb128> kiko: re, sorry I was away for lunch
<seb128> kiko: I ran for lunch and pages were still loading for several minutes, didn't get timeouts though on those
<seb128> but that's unusuably slow
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<seb128> hey mpt
<Hobbsee> hry mpt@
<Hobbsee> bah.
<mpt> oh hry?
<seb128> kiko: alright, I don't get timeout errors now but doing changes take several minutes where it usually take several seconds, is there any information that could be useful about the issue?
<seb128> hello Hobbsee
<mpt> wgrant, it's never final. Do you have any particular suggestions?
<Hobbsee> hi seb128!
<mpt> gmaxia, unfortunately that's a bug, bug 66344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66344 in blueprint "Dependency chart becomes unreadable with >12 dependencies" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66344
<seb128> mpt: do you know who should I ping about the focus issue in +choose-affected-product? that's really annoying when you open lot of upstream watches
<gmaxia> ubottu: thanks. I saw it
<ubottu> gmaxia: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<seb128> how launchpad developers just ignore bugs is sometime really annoying
<mpt> seb128, what focus issue?
<wgrant> mpt: It's... blue.
<wgrant> mpt: And linear.
<kiko> wgrant, how frequently?
<kiko> I can see we're having a problem there, now to hunt it down.
<seb128> mpt: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/220527
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 220527 in malone "URL field isn't focused by default in "Confirm project" page" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<mpt> oh
<seb128> that's an usability regression which is annoying me in my daily for works some weeks now
<mpt> jtv, could you fix that? :-)
<Hobbsee> seb128: use email where possible.
<wgrant> kiko: In a few minutes with say 10 successful page views, I had to try at least three of them multiple times.
<jtv> mpt: is that RC?
<seb128> Hobbsee: I'm considering stopping adding upstream watches now
<seb128> not very constructive but I'm pretty frustrated that nobody cares to comment on bugs you open against launchpad
<Hobbsee> seb128: you can't do it by email?  (or write a script that sends it all by email?)
<mpt> jtv, maybe if we lock kiko and seb128 in a room for a while it could end up rc
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I don't think you can :(
<seb128> I don't want to use mails
<jtv> mpt: and while I'm at it, is it Translations?
<Hobbsee> seb128: i can't comment, because kiko will shoot me if i do.  I don't have the canonical employee immunity.
<mpt> jtv, It's not translations, but it's, like, one line of JavaScript and a 3-line patch altogether
<Hobbsee> seb128: but i agree with you, and it's one of the reasons i'm less active.
<seb128> there is no special canonical employee thing
<seb128> and I don't like to rant
<jtv> mpt: if recent events got the idea into your head that I'm some sort of HTML/JS expert, you overestimate me greatly.  :-)
<seb128> but it seems they just ignore bugs which is not cool
<mpt> fine fine, I'll fix it now
<jtv> mpt: thanks :)
<mpt> jtv, I asked you only because you're less busy than me right now
<mpt> and because it'll be mostly copying-and-pasting code
 * wgrant clones mpt a few times.
<mpt> That that bug-watch-adding process requires three page loads is quite silly, really
<kiko__> god damned INTERNETTT
 * wgrant apparently pointed the cloning ray at the wrong guy.
<kiko__> <mpt> jtv, could you fix that? :-)
<kiko__> <kiko> mpt, jtv not allenap or intellectronica? :)
<kiko__> <kiko> mpt, I'd be happy to give out an RC to fix that, but +choose-affected-product is where you choose the product, not the actual watch, no?
<mpt> It should be one page load without XHR and JavaScript, zero page loads with them
<mpt> anyway
<kiko__> yes, anyway
<mpt> intellectronica, could I interest you in this bug?
 * mpt recounts
<intellectronica> mpt: sure, but assuming that's not an rc candidate, next week
<mpt> intellectronica, <kiko> mpt, I'd be happy to give out an RC to fix that
<kiko> intellectronica, it's so easy that an RC makes sense if it is annoying seb128 that much.
<intellectronica> ok, i'll try to get it today. it's not a lot of work, really
<mpt> thank you intellectronica 
<seb128> thank you guys for looking at it ;-)
<seb128> kiko: I used to be able to ctrl-V and enter, the bug force me to stop my workflow and use the mouse when I didn't need to too a lot, so having it fixed would be nice ;-)
<kiko> yeah, I'm not sure why it regressed either. the hard thing with JS is the testing..
<mpt> Maybe it stopped using GeneralForm?
<seb128> well, the page use to have one entry
<seb128> now it has radio buttons and several choices
<seb128> s/use/used
<mpt> Does it do something silly like focus a radio button?
<kiko> yes
<mpt> so it does
<intellectronica> mpt: what we need is to focus the input related to the checked radio (because of reloads)
<mpt> intellectronica, right
<mpt> (though I don't understand the "because of reloads" part)
<mpt> Oh, if I'd bothered to read my own bug report, I'd already know that's what it was doing
<intellectronica> mpt: if you, say, go back, most browsers will try to remember your input, so you don't have a guarantee that the first radio button will be selected. it could be a different radio button
<mpt> intellectronica, makes sense
<wgrant> Hmm, the security icon seems to no longer be present on bug pages.
 * kiko looks at mpt 
<mpt> Is it just me, or is there no way to search for security-related bug reports?
<mpt> I can search for reports linked to CVEs, but that's not the same thing
<Hobbsee> mpt: most of them are private anyway, no?
<Hobbsee> isn't privacy == security, in launchpadland?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: No.
<wgrant> Hobbsee: By default yes, but they're separate flags.
<mpt> Hobbsee, it is *outside* launchpadland, but not for Launchpad itself
<wgrant> Fortunately.
<wgrant> Or I would have a lot of trouble.
<seb128> Hobbsee: no, all the apport crashes are private but not security bugs
<Hobbsee> seb128: ah
<wgrant> mpt: You reported it 2 years ago.
<wgrant> Bug #66206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66206 in malone "No advanced search option to search by bug privacy" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66206
<mpt> ah right
<mpt> that doesn't surprise me
<Hobbsee> mpt: thanks, I guess.  I guess you're teaching me not to talk about how the panel with the version number, etc, of packages is not well placed.  :(
<mpt> Hobbsee, as I said yesterday, that will be fixed within a few weeks. The code is already written, but it needs performance improvements.
<mpt> Whereas for this bug, there is no impending change that would fix it or obsolete it.
<Hobbsee> mpt: erm...scratch that.  it appears specific to this bug.
<Hobbsee> mpt: can you tell me why https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/231116 is listed as "not in ubuntu"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231116 in flashplugin-nonfree "firefox 3 beta crashes on www.deredactie.be" [Undecided,Incomplete] 
<wgrant> Hobbsee: You're in  a context that it's not in.
<Hobbsee> mpt: i thought the source package panel had disappeared *entirely*, but it appears to be only for some bugs, such as the one above.
<mpt> Hobbsee, because Launchpad is pedantic about "flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) !== Ubuntu"
<wgrant> Hobbsee: You want /ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree
<Hobbsee> but it's in /ubuntu...shouldn't that be enough?
<wgrant> It doesn't know which SP you're talking about.
<mpt> Hobbsee, I've written code that fixes half of that bug, and I hope to get to the other half in the next few weeks
<Hobbsee> wgrant: oh, duh.
<Hobbsee> mpt: cool :)
<mpt> bug 164621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 164621 in malone "Bug "is not in" distribution when it's in a package of that distribution" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164621
<mpt> wait, that's not Critical
<wgrant> ubotu is fail.
<wgrant> I was wondering why that would be critical.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: ubotu does not exist.  </pedant>
<Hobbsee> wonder why it's reporting critical, though
<mpt> ubottu was right
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about was right
<wgrant> Hobbsee: I live in the past.
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> I see, you mistakenly changed it.
<mpt> I thought about setting the importance just now, but then changed my mind, so I selected the topmost item, thinking that would be Undecided, but it wasn't
<wgrant> (took a while to find the new activity log link..0
<mpt> and that's bug 179820
<wgrant> Isn't there a bug on that?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 179820 in malone "Default "Undecided" importance is below all the others, and that's odd" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179820
<wgrant> Right.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: firefox page search ftw.
<seb128> alright, I switch to non-edge, edge is not able to load pages today but doesn't timeout either now so I can't get oops numbers
<gnomefreak> can anyone give me an idea on why i got this OOPS-909EB140
<gnomefreak> i think the oops was from a pending memeber that i tried to change to owner
<mpt> seb128, I've been using edge for the past hour or so with no problems
<mpt> seb128, can you give an example URL of a page that doesn't load for you?
<seb128> mpt: any ubuntu task I've been tried for some hours
<seb128> s/tried/trying
<seb128> I got several timeout before lunchs and now the page is displayed but the browser logo is still spinning and I don't get the greasmonkey stuck replies active nor the expender to add add a comment on the page active either
<seb128> non-edge and other websites work correctly
<kiko> gnomefreak, hmmm!
<kiko> seb128, yeah
<gnomefreak> kiko: once i removed from pending it allowed me to add the team as owner
<gnomefreak> not sure if related
<kiko> yeah, it is
<gnomefreak> ok cool thanks
<qense> can the openID client request teams from Launchpad when a user logs in?
<qense> (with requesting teams, I mean asking for the list of teams the user is member of)
<gnomefreak> kiko: i also had one from bug i reported but refresh helped. its been 30+ minutes since i got it and just got around to refresh
<gnomefreak> is there a way to remove the memebers from deactivated section of team?
<kiko> gnomefreak, not currently -- it's there as "history" if you like.
<kiko> it should just say "Former members"
<gnomefreak> yeah that section
<gnomefreak> i can live with it i was just wondering
<kiko> mpt, can you rename "Deactivated members" to "Former members" in one of your branches?
<gnomefreak> it is former here
<salgado> I did that already
<salgado> long ago
<gnomefreak> Former members
<gnomefreak> These are the members whos
<kiko> salgado, why did gnomefreak say "deactivated members"  then
<gnomefreak> kiko: i was used to it from a while back or from one of the older teams
<mpt> kiko, because that's where they appeared when gnomefreak deactivated them?
<mpt> or that :-)
<seb128> re
<seb128> kiko: OOPS-909ED190
<emgent> kiko: see also OOPS-909F1846
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/909F1846
<\sh> guys, timeout error while approving a member on edgy ((Error ID: OOPS-909EB198) )
<\sh> but the request was already processed ;)
<kiko> emgent, yeah, that one is known and bigjools is working on it.
<bigjools_> nearly done in fact :)
<emgent> kiko: super.
<kiko> bigjools_, the man!
<bigjools_> kiko: in fact if you'd like to volunteer to review the change I'll have a diff for you in a bit
<kiko> bigjools_, I might be able to, but.. I have two long phone calls, so send it out but keep looking for somebody that's less busy
<bigjools_> ok np
<perriman> Hi all
<perriman> I have a problem importing a project from sourceforge
<perriman> can someone help me?
<kiko-fud> perriman, sure. gmb's probably the best person, but how can I help?
<perriman> I don't know I have add a new project to launchpad and, when I have imported the code from sourceforge, I get errors
<kiko-fud> perriman, show me a URL!
<perriman> kiko-fud,  Ok sorry
<perriman> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/gtksourcecompletion/trunk
<perriman> If I download into my PC, all works fine
<perriman> And, If I have created a import and I want to remove it, How can I do it?
<kiko-fud> perriman, it's a broken URL.
<perriman> kiko-fud, If you do svn co "The URL" you can download the source perfectly
<kiko-fud> perriman, something's strange there. hmmm.
<kiko-fud> perriman, might be a transient problem in the DC
<perriman> I don't know...
<perriman> The url is not the base url
<perriman> the svn base url is: https://gtksourcecomple.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/gtksourcecomple
<perriman> but the project url is: https://gtksourcecomple.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/gtksourcecomple/gtksourcecompletion/trunk
<perriman> perhaps launchpad doesnot understand that...
<perriman> gmb, If you can help me I regards you
<perriman> kiko-fud, thanks a lot for your help
<perriman> I think this is an internal problem
<kiko-fud> indeed
<perriman> bye all and thanks again
<aa_> hi everyone, every time I look at laucnhpad it gets a bit better :)
<aa_> now please how can I do "bzr branch lp:glashammer" except have it over ssh, and provide a username?
<kiko__> aa_, just do bzr launchpad-login
<kiko__> aa_, once that's done, bzr lp: will DTRT
<aa_> oooooh
<aa_> fancy
<kiko__> you know our style!
<aa_> ok, and this is a FAQ, but what do I change to get an interestin
<aa_> oosp
<aa_> ^w correct email address in my commit history
<aa_> oh nevermind I'll look that one up
<kiko__> aa_, hmm, not sure what you mean there. what's wrong with your commit log?
<aa_> kiko__: I needed "bzr whoami"
<kiko__> ah, heh
<aa_> ok, well lp: works perfectly now. Thanks kiko :) see you in pygtk land.
<Kenichiro> Wanna Play Fun RPG game ? /q me or join #HypeRPG
<Kenichiro> Wanna Play Fun RPG game ? /q me or join #HypeRPG
<kiko__> Kenichiro, get out of #launchpad.
<Peng> Haha.
<kiko__> ai ai.
<kiko__> launchpad DB's taken a hammering and fallen down.
<Peng> Damn spammers. :P
<kiko__> it was spammers indeed, unfortunately
<kiko__> well
<kiko__> spambots anyway
<kiko__> hang in there, doing some more DB work..
#launchpad 2008-06-28
<ruiboon> hi i have been having some problems in using the email interface of launchpad. replies to bugmail/answermail does not update the lp pages
<cody-somerville> ruiboon, are your e-mails signed?
<ruiboon> cody-somerville: yes
<cody-somerville> is your gpg key uploaded to launchpad?
<ruiboon> gpg key is uploaded to lp. i am able to push to bzr branches, so i dont think it is key issues
<wgrant> ruiboon: You don't get any error emails returned from LP?
<ruiboon> (sorry abt that, bzr uses ssh key and not pgp)
<ruiboon> wgrant: i have not received any emails (errors or not) from LP. they are not in my junk folder either
<wgrant> ruiboon: I believe somebody else has been having similar problems, and LP folks haven't been able to explain it yet...
<ruiboon> wgrant: i see.. i guess that i am not the only one
<whs> PPA told me: 
<whs> The source usplash-theme-clubuntu - 0.18ubuntu1 is already accepted in ubuntu/hardy and you cannot upload the same version within the same distribution. You have to modify the source version and re-upload. but I cannot find the package anywhere else
<Hobbsee> whs: what is your launcphad ID?
<whs> Hobbsee# whs
<Hobbsee> whs: it's because you've uploaded it before, even though it's clearly been delete.d
<whs> Hobbsee# thank you.
<Hobbsee> cprov: why is this happening now?  Shouldn't deleting it one month and 17 days ago be enough?
<Hobbsee> (it's showing up in https://edge.launchpad.net/~whs/+archive?field.name_filter=usplash&field.status_filter=any )
<whs> it show Specification is now considered "Started". when I change blueprint implementation from Unknown to Beta Available 
<kiko-zzz> Hobbsee, wgrant: thanks for helping report the timeout oopses yesterday, we figured out what it was and nailed it overnight.
<Hobbsee> kiko-zzz: you're welcome.  what was it?
<kiko-zzz> Hobbsee, 40M rows in the session table, created by robots who don't use cookies and never visit us again!
<wgrant> Hahah.
<Hobbsee> kiko-zzz: tasty...
<kiko-zzz> I wonder how many rows remain there
 * kiko-zzz can't query the prod db anymore
<wgrant> kiko-zzz: Is that why I was getting OOPSes regularly last week which were errors with SQL requests timing out while verifying my cookie?
<kiko-zzz> wgrant, last week? wow, yes. our OOPS reports simply ignored the session DB before -- not sure why even.
<kiko-zzz> I wish we had picked this up before, deleting those rows was not easy
<kiko-zzz> had to make a script to delete them in 100K batches as deleting them all at once blew up the DB
<wgrant> kiko-zzz: Might have even been a couple of weeks ago. I was only able to confirm that it was that issue on one day, so other days could have had a similar issue...
<wgrant> kiko-zzz: Wouldn't the Rosetta string tables have even more immense rowcounts?
<kiko-zzz> wgrant, yeah, but we don't try deleting from those tables during web requests
<wgrant> True.
<wgrant> So it creates a session even if you're not logged in?
<kiko-zzz> yes, I believe in order to know what to do when you log in, but I'm not sure
<cprov> Hobbsee: no, we already discussed that before, versions are blacklisted for ever in ubuntu and PPAs.
<Hobbsee> cprov: ah, sensible, although that will probably confuse people.  when did that take place?
<cprov> Hobbsee: 1 year ago
<cprov> we could be less fascist and only blacklist source that had binaries, but I failed to see major benefits on that.
<Hobbsee> right, so people are just under the delusion that they can delete things, then use the same version number.
<cprov> Hobbsee: yes, and that's mentioned in the help for +delete-packages.
<wgrant> cprov: The help tab is history.
<wgrant> So the comment on that page is buggy.
<wgrant> And that page is in trouble in general.
<wgrant> I would hope that adding further documentation to that page would be RC.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: RC?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Release-critical. Same as anywhere else.
<Hobbsee> oh
 * Hobbsee thought it might have some special launchpad definition
<wgrant> Oh, it does, I'm sure. But the expansion and general meaning is (I believe) the same.
<cprov> wgrant: mpt is aware of it and it will be fixed soon (pretty vague, I know, but ...)
<wgrant> cprov: 1.2.6 or not?
<cprov> wgrant: I can't tell precisely, sorry :(
<kiko-zzz> heh
<cprov> kiko-zzz: can you ?
<wgrant> Releasing with that page importantly referencing a nonexistent feature of itself seems a little bad.
<kiko-zzz> cprov, what's the question?
<cprov> kiko-zzz: when will the help-tabs be fixed ?
<kiko-zzz> cprov, what help tabs?
<wgrant> kiko-zzz: Exactly.
<cprov> :)
<kiko-zzz> oh, you wanna know where that will be rendered?
<kiko-zzz> well that's a damned good question
<kiko-zzz> there is JS for this:
<kiko-zzz>             src="https://edge.launchpad.net/+icing/rev6536/inlinehelp.js"></script>
<kiko-zzz> but WTF.
<kiko-zzz> well if it's not fixed monday it will be fixed right after that
<wgrant> kiko-zzz: There is a Soyuz page that depends on it, and it's confusing users as is... Having no possibility for users to see it is likely to be even worse...
<cprov> I personally don't mind about where they will be presented, I'm more concerned about *when* they will be available again, but yes I will be fixed by Monday anyway.
<kiko-zzz> cprov, wgrant: be sure to help ensure mpt clarifies this on monday! I won't be here so I need your help.
<cprov> kiko-zzz: ok, I will.
<psyhhix_> hy everyone
<wgrant> Hi psyhhix_.
<kiko-zzz> hey psyhhix_ 
<psyhhix_> bazaar.launchpad.net seems to be down and i cant find "easy-drm-modules-installer" anywhere
<psyhhix_> can u help me out?
<kiko-zzz> down? man, we need to knock loggerhead on the head really hard.
<wgrant> Is the new LH being rolled out with 1.2.6?
<wgrant> I hear it actually works.
<kiko-zzz> well, it would work if it didn't exhaust file descriptors on the server!!!
<kiko-zzz> we're working on a fix for it but it might have to be rolled out later in the week
<laga> increase the number of file descriptors?
<kiko-zzz> laga, and postpone the inevitable!
<laga> yes!
<laga> :)
<wgrant> Nasty problem.
<wgrant> kiko-zzz: You're not doing a very good job of sleeping, I have to say.
<kiko-zzz> mwh has a solution but doesn't know if it'll cause other problems...
<kiko> I give up
<kiko> I wake up at 5:30 and try and go back to sleep but fail
<laga> nasty.
<wgrant> Ow.
<kiko> it's like that every day!!
<laga> well, when do you go to bed? 8pm? ;)
<kiko> like 10pm
<laga> 7.5h. works for me. :)
<kiko> I should sleep 8.5 at least. my memory is failing me.
<qense> is there a way to create a link that points always the latest revision of a file in a bzr repo?
<kiko> psyhhix, bazaar.launchpad.net should be back. I wanna kick LH in the nuts.
<kiko> qense, what sort of link?
<qense> e.g you've got the file test.py in the repo lp:test of the project with the name test
<qense> how do you link to the latest rev of test.py?
<kiko> qense, symlink, hardlink, URL..?
<qense> without having to update the link every time someone commits
<qense> URL
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> qense, how about using bazaar.launchpad.net for that?
 * kiko chuckles at the irony
<qense> I could only find a way to link to the file in a certain revision
<wgrant> It's actually not possible with LH, AFAICR.
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> you can do it indirectly by fetching a link from http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~joostvb/mailman/pgp-smime/files
<kiko> but tbh
<kiko> it's such an easy thing to fix you should file a bug on it and remind us of it frequently
<kiko> i.e. just provide a redirect from files/BUGS to whatever revision it has
<qense> ok, I'll do that
<twcook> attempting to add a mirror for http://www.openehr.org/svn/ref_impl_python/TRUNK it fails saying it's not a branch. What am I missing?
<kiko> twcook, you want a code import for SVN, not a mirror
<kiko> twcook, https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports
<twcook> well, I really wanted to mirror my SVN 
<twcook> Ok, I also submitted a request for import and it's pending review so I'll wait for that
<twcook> reading the help though I thought that I cannot convert an import to a mirror so what's the point of the mirror option?
<kiko> twcook, it's for mirroring existing bzr branches. you don't want that. :)
<twcook> ahhhhhh, tnx for the clarification 
<kiko> enjoy!
<Hobbsee> why does https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/kdepim/4:3.5.9-0ubuntu3 show me hardy builds?  i asked for the intrepid version, as indicated by the URL.
<kiko> wow
<kiko> hardy version? where?
 * Hobbsee scratches head in confusement.
<Hobbsee> left hand portlet?
<kiko> oh, the builds
<Hobbsee> builds portlet.
<kiko> it's because it was built on hardy
<Hobbsee> yes.
<Hobbsee> it was also built on intrepid.
<kiko> and just forwarded or synced to intrepid
<Hobbsee> well, okay
<kiko> are you sure?
<kiko> I think it wasn't
<kiko> a version is only built once
<Hobbsee> actually, it would have been forwarded.
<kiko> in the repo
<Hobbsee> but i should still have been able to access the binaries without manual url's.
<kiko> but it is
<Hobbsee> oh, it's probably the same anyway.
<kiko> click on the build and expand the resulting binaries
<kiko> it /has/ to be the same by definition :)
<kiko> the paths in the pool are the same 
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<Hobbsee> oy, apt!  please go fishing.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> cprov, when what will be available again?
<Hobbsee> hey mpt!
<Hobbsee> elmo: is there any chance we can get some sort of spam filter running on the @lists.ubuntu.com mailing lists?
<Hobbsee> a whole lot of this is obvious spam...
<whs> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/update-manager/+pots/update-manager/th/+translate doesn't look like LP
<twcook> I realize that these are probably volunteer positions but just how long does it take to get a translation file reviewed and posted?
<twcook> also a code import from SVN?
<\sh> buah
<\sh> <project-leonov@lists.launchpad.net>: host forster.canonical.com[91.189.90.190]
<\sh>     said: 550 Administrative prohibition (in reply to end of DATA command)
<\sh> wtf?
<\sh> now it worked
#launchpad 2008-06-29
<aa_> hi everyone
<aa_> the one thing I am really missing on launchpad is some wiki/web space
<aa_> I would not need anythign fance, but a directory where I could upload some html files would be really great
<aa_> or just a miniature wiki
<aa_> the html would be for stuff like generated api documentation
<aa_> and the wiki would just be like a wiki
<aa_> any thoughts?>
<persia> aa_: A "Project Homepage" feature?
<aa_> persia: something like that, yes
<thumper> aa_: it has been talked about for a while
<thumper> aa_: and it is something a number of launchpad devs would like to see
<thumper> aa_: personally I'm hoping it will arrive soon
<aa_> thumper: if you build it, they will come!
<thumper> :)
<shirish> hi all can somebody subscribe to bug #243819
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 243819 in xmoto "xmoto crashed with SIGSEGV in atoi" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/243819
<shirish> I'm running on launchpad version 1.2.6 and cannot use the drop-down menu or see anyway to subscribe self for the package. 
<Hobbsee> shirish: bottom of the subscribers panel, if you've got the new version
<Hobbsee> ah, no, that's still the old version
<Hobbsee> why can't you use the drop down menu?
<shirish> Hobbsee: I don't know, I tried clicking on it but nothing's happening. I refreshed the page couple of times but still no go. 
 * Hobbsee subscribes you
 * shirish thanx Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> hm.  wrong shirish.
<shirish> sent you my details in private
 * Hobbsee subscribes the right one
<shirish> thanx again. 
 * shirish logging out
 * Hobbsee looks for who to shoot.
<Hobbsee> oh, someone else got him
<Hobbsee> we need an address for ~ubuntu-core-dev set.
<\sh> LEONOV is OUT to the PUBLIC ! http://leonov.tv/content/leonov-launchpad-desktop-client-first-coming
<LarstiQ> interesting
<Birthday_Kaiser>  hm.
<Birthday_Kaiser> i'm torn between thinking its a really cool idea, and continuing complaing about the web ui :P
<LarstiQ> always welcome ;)
<Birthday_Kaiser> hehe
 * Birthday_Kaiser waits for screenshots to load
<Birthday_Kaiser> i'll be interested to see how it turns out, because i do like the idea
<Hobbsee> \sh: i'm surprised you didn't wait till the api gets published.
<\sh> Hobbsee: release early, release often :)
<wgrant> Hobbsee: That's what I said.
<Birthday_Kaiser> (adendum: once it works ;))
<Hobbsee> \sh: true, but i hope it doesn't give you too much rewriting, every time they change LP.
<Hobbsee> mind you, if it's based off py-lp-bugs, then you'd only have to rewrite one thing each time it changes, not both.
<\sh> Hobbsee: thekorn is doing great work :)
<\sh> Hobbsee: and it's really not difficult to exchange the backend of leonov :)
<qball> hi
<desrt> hi.  is it possible to have my @ubuntu.com email address deactivated?
#launchpad 2009-06-22
<MTecknology> What is a sprint?
<nhandler> MTecknology: The only place I've really seen sprints used on LP is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sprints, where they are used primarily for UDS (and a few other Ubuntu conferences)
<MTecknology> nhandler: oh, thanks
<MTecknology> Isn't it possible to link a blueprint to a blueprint in another project?
<MTecknology> I have one project that depends on another..
<MTecknology> found a bug for it
<jtv>  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: jtv | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: allenap | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: jtv | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<LCID_Fire> Morning
<jtv> LCID_Fire: morning
<LCID_Fire> How does one remove all the source packages uploaded to a certain ppa?
<LCID_Fire> I found I can only remove the latest one
<noodles775> LCID_Fire: isn't that because the others have been superseded?
<LCID_Fire> noodles775: sure - but if I delete the latest one - the one before should become the latest
<noodles775> LCID_Fire: ah I see... Although it *should*, I don't think it does become 'unsuperseded', but I'm not certain.
<LCID_Fire> noodles775: That's exactly my problem
<LCID_Fire> noodles775: the way it currently "works" you cannot get rid of all the versions
<noodles775> LCID_Fire: I don't understand why you need to get rid of them - if they are superseded they should not be installable via your PPA right?
<noodles775> (sorry if I'm missing something obvious!)
<LCID_Fire> noodles775: I was testing some setup stuff and I have now the definite package - the others are more or less garbage
<noodles775> LCID_Fire: Sure, but hopefully it's just garbage that has all been superseded by your new version - the definite package - that you upload?
<noodles775> Or were you wanting to re-use the same version number...
<LCID_Fire> noodles775: yeah - but it needs space - and I like my stuff tidy :)
<noodles775> LCID_Fire: Ah ok. Hmm...
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: What do you mean "it needs space"?
<noodles775> LCID_Fire: OK, as far as I can see, when visiting the delete packages page, and filtering by status=Superseded, the superseded packages are not displayed...
<LCID_Fire> wgrant: It increases the disk usage of my ppa
<noodles775> Not sure if that's a UI bug (that superseded is an option) or a functionality bug (that they're not displayed)
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: No, it doesn't.
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: Superseded packages will be removed from your PPA after 24 hours, at which point they will no longer count toward your quota.
<wgrant> You can get rid of them within an hour by deleting them explicitly.
<LCID_Fire> wgrant: I can't - that's my problem
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: Why not?
<wgrant> And why not just wait?
<LCID_Fire> wgrant: are you sure about the 24 hourse?
<LCID_Fire> -e
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: It's something around that figure.
<jml> james_w, ping
<LCID_Fire> wgrant: ok, I'll then try waiting - but it would be better if ordinary deleting the package would work
<jtv> LCID_Fire, wgrant: I'm asking someone to check.
<LCID_Fire> jtv: great :)
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: You can do an explicit delete, can't you?
<LCID_Fire> wgrant: only the latest - then no more
<wgrant> LCID_Fire: Checked the filter?
<LCID_Fire> yep
<wgrant> I know it used to work. Let me try again now.
<cprov1> LCID_Fire: give some directions, what you are trying to do ?
<cprov1> and why ?
<wgrant> Huh.
<wgrant> The deleted packages page doesn't show Superseded sources.
<wgrant> But it does show Deleted.
<LCID_Fire> cprov1: I'm trying to delete some test source packages in my ppa - to start with the definite package
<LCID_Fire> wgrant: it's somewhat strange, yes :)
<cprov1> wgrant: +delete-packages only shows publishing records which still having files on disk.
<wgrant> cprov1: I know.
<wgrant> cprov1: But these do.
<wgrant> But they're not shown.
<cprov1> wgrant: otherwise no point in "deleting"
<wgrant> They've had removal requested, but they haven't actually been killed yet.
<cprov> wgrant: what source/ppa ? let me check.
<wgrant> cprov: wgrant/ppa, xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<wgrant> I uploaded a new one about an hour ago.
<cprov> wgrant: right, the 2 latest superseded version have their removal scheduled, however they should be also presented in +deleted-packages (which I can't see)
<cprov> wgrant: but you say they are not, right ?
<wgrant> cprov: Correct.
<wgrant> I can see Hardy's Deleted libhdf4 - 4.2r3-3~wgrant1~8.04 there, but it is published in other series, so won't have a requested removal date.
<cprov> wgrant: there is probably an inconsistent clause on the 'deletable-packages' lookup
<wgrant> cprov: I would check myself, if it were a month from today, but...
<cprov> wgrant: it use to be 'Pending/Publishing sources or sources with PublishedBinaries'
<cprov> wgrant: then the extra source publishing status filter was added on top of that.
<noodles775> cprov: you can verify it on the soyuz team ppa... (filter by superseded on the main ppa page and you'll see them, but not on the delete-packages page)
<cprov> noodles775: I can also read the code :)
<noodles775> cprov: actually, not true... I forgot that those superseded packages have been deleted :)
<noodles775> yes, that too.
<cprov> noodles775: take a look, please, maybe I'm imagining things.
<cprov> wgrant, LCID_Fire: please file a bug about it, once the release time is gone I will be more than happy to tackle it.
<jml> james_w, actually, I think I'm going to sign off. I commented on the setBranch() bug 387554, and changed the state of one of the package branches. Please double check that I didn't do anything stupid.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387554 in launchpad-code "setBranch() call for a source package intermittently has no effect" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387554
<MTecknology> I requested feedback from somebody on a blueprint and they sent me feedback but now their feedback request is gone and I see nothing about what they wrote..
<jtv> MTecknology: looking for someone who can answer that.
<MTecknology> jtv: thanks
<jtv> MTecknology: hmm... looks like all good candidates are in American timezones.  Would it be convenient for you to wait until they wake up?
<MTecknology> lol... I'm in -6 :P
<MTecknology> those crazy people that sleep
<jtv> MTecknology: greetings from +7 :)
<MTecknology> ya, I can ask again when I wake up :)
<jtv> MTecknology: thanks.
<MTecknology> :)
<MTecknology> I'm sure it's supposed to happen, just curious why :P
<MTecknology> found an LP but too
<MTecknology> that's two lp bugs found. Hurray for my ability to spot the near meaningless
<ogra> is there an easy way to rename a project noawadays ? i cant find a button or anything to do that ...
<ogra> (or do i have to file a ticket/question/bug or something)
<jtv> ogra: you file a question.
<jtv> ogra: I think... lemme check.
<jtv> (This is not something I do regularly :)
<jtv> ogra: you don't mean any of the stuff you can change under "Change details" on the project's front page?
<ogra> jtv, no, i mean the project url
<ogra> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-arm-roofs-builder/+question/74975
<jtv> ogra: I'll move that question over to launchpad itself, hang on.
<ogra> thanks a lot :)
<jtv> ogra: no worries, I'll ask someone to do it.
<ogra> thanks a lot ... again :)
<jtv> np
* jtv changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: — | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<bac> hi jtv.  are you CHR today?
<jtv> bac: just closed shop.
<bac> or have you already done it?
<bac> ah, cool
<jtv> bac: anything urgent?
 * bac never can figure out your hours...
<bac> jtv:  nope
<jtv> bac: always nice to hear that.  :-)  Just composing handover email.
<kgoetz> hi all. How do I unmark a bug as a duplicate?
<beuno> kgoetz, just remove the number from the form and save
<kgoetz> "the form"?
<beuno> kgoetz, "mark bug as duplicate"
<kgoetz> oooh, the yellow thing
<kgoetz> didnt know that opened a form.
<kgoetz> beuno, thanks!
<kgoetz> probably a silly question, but: can I download a list of bugs (including comments) for a particular package?
<kgoetz> (ala 'mbox folder' in the debian bts)
<beuno> kgoetz, not currently, no
<beuno> but there has been discussions on being able to do that with bzr at some point
<kgoetz> ok. gess i'll have to make a list manually
<kgoetz> thanks again
<beuno> kgoetz, you could use the API to get them
<beuno> iterate over the list and save into whatever format you'd like
<kgoetz> beuno, unfortunately I'm not a useful coder - its still very much a todo item.
<beuno> kgoetz, ah, I see
<beuno> well, hopefully someone will write something like that soon, and it'll just be a script
<kgoetz> beuno, indeed. i assume theres a page on LP with the API documented?
<beuno> kgoetz, yeap: https://help.launchpad.net/API/
<kgoetz> beuno, thanks. I'll see if I can con someone into it ;)
<beuno> kgoetz, good luck!
<kgoetz> ta :)
<kgoetz> sigh. launchpad really is a product of the 'net. even the [api]docos all html :(
<\sh> leonardr: re: bug #387297 if you find a sane solution, just ping me or thekorn so we don't reinvent the wheel again ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387297 in ubuntu-dev-tools "manage-credentials should not ask for Launchpad password directly" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387297
<leonardr> \sh: i'm working on it today
<\sh> leonardr: rocking :) thx :)
<leonardr> there is no sane solution but hopefully we can give you some code to use
<\sh> leonardr: that would be great :) my python snippet is just meant to be a workaround for ui clients ...
<MTecknology> I requested feedback from somebody on a blueprint and they sent me feedback but now their feedback request is gone and I see nothing about what they wrote..
<eagle00789> it has been more then 72 hours but my .pot file for translation still hasn't been approved. when can i expect to get it approved...
<eagle00789> in about an hour it has been 96 hours that i'm waiting for my translation template to get approved....
<beuno> eagle00789, I'm sorry about that
<beuno> it's release week, so it's kind of hectic
<beuno> did you request that on Friday?
<eagle00789> thursday
<MTecknology> beuno: you have any idea what's up w/ the blueprints?
<eagle00789> nope
<eagle00789> sorry, wrong channel for the last coment
<beuno> MTecknology, about what exactly?
<MTecknology> I requested feedback from somebody on a blueprint and they sent me feedback but now their feedback request is gone and I see nothing about what they wrote..
<beuno> MTecknology, that is not expected at all
<eagle00789> beuno: i requested that on Thursday the 18th
<beuno> eagle00789, I'll try and get someone to look at it tomorrow
<eagle00789> darned...
<beuno> eagle00789, they've all left by now
<beuno> they're all in European time zones
<eagle00789> double darned... another day my project has to ait
<eagle00789> ait=wait
<beuno> kfogel, are you around?
<beuno> can we do something about translations being so clogged?
<LaPingvino> it's just getting night here in europe...
<beuno> LaPingvino, right, developers do work hours
<beuno> so they left about 3-4 hours ago
<LaPingvino> ah like that
<LaPingvino> :(
<kfogel> beuno: yes
<LaPingvino> well I'm not one of them
<kfogel> beuno: translations clogged?
<LaPingvino> I'm an ICT-student
<LaPingvino> and polyglot
<LaPingvino> from the netherlands
<eagle00789> polyglot?? what is that if i may ask??
<eagle00789> (p.s. i'm also from the netherlands :D )
<beuno> kfogel, yes, it's very frequent for translations to be stuck for approval 3-4 days
<beuno> or more
<LaPingvino> a polyglot is someone speaking more languages... most people use it on the scale bilingual-trilingual-polygloy
<LaPingvino> polyglot
<LaPingvino> any notable polyglot goes over 5 languages...
<LaPingvino> I'm at 9
<eagle00789> LOL. WOW
<eagle00789> i'll take my hat off for that LaPingvino
<kfogel> beuno: are we solely responsible for approving those, or is it "the community"?
<LaPingvino> it's not that hard
<beuno> kfogel, AFAIK, us
<kfogel> beuno: oh.  That's kind of surprising.  So "us" is who specifically?  (That is, where do the translation approval requests go?  Apparently not to feedback@...)
<beuno> kfogel, it's translation people, maybe we all have permissions, but no real idea what the criteria to approve is
<MTecknology> beuno: there's also no email being generated from blueprints.. I remember when I was working with them last that every little thing was a new email message
<eagle00789> LaPingvino: if you say it's not hard, i believe you. i'm only tri-lingual.
<LaPingvino> hehe :)
<LaPingvino> NL, EN, DE?
<kfogel> beuno: yeah, this doesn't seem scalable at first glance... Okay.  How did you see the queue?  I'd like to look at it before raising a thread.
<eagle00789> yep
<eagle00789> but that also has to do because i live near the tri-border :D
<beuno> kfogel, we get people complaining here about it several times a week
<eagle00789> i also know a little bit of french
<eagle00789> but not enough to get people to understand what i say :P
<LaPingvino> hehe :)
<LaPingvino> je le parle un peu plus que un nivel de seul comprehension...
<LaPingvino> mais aussi pire que je voulais...
<kfogel> beuno: IOW, there's no visible queue, but we know from complaints what the lag is?
<eagle00789> alors que c'est drôle
<eagle00789> but lets keep it to english shall we :D
<LaPingvino> sure :)
<LaPingvino> last gains are spanish and portuguese, guess you can't make a lot out of them....
<eagle00789> indeed not
<beuno> kfogel, I know that it's normal for people to wait 3-4 working days
<LaPingvino> and verbs are even harder than in french
<LaPingvino> in french, 25 forms estimately...
<LaPingvino> in spanish 50
<eagle00789> LOL. way to much
<LaPingvino> in portuguese 64
<beuno> LaPingvino, eagle00789, could we reduce the off topic?
<LaPingvino> sorry :(
<beuno> it's hard to get things fixed  :)
<eagle00789> sorry
<beuno> no worries
<kfogel> beuno: I understand.  The issue isn't believing you -- I definitely believe you.  I just want to know what automated sources of information are available.  If it's all anecdotal, that's fine too; just want to have as much info in hand before posting as I can.
<beuno> kfogel, I don't know if we store that information
<beuno> danilo should
<beuno> (my guess is we don't)
<LaPingvino> well it's about translation that problem? I'm administrating a translation team
<LaPingvino> I don't get it completely...
<beuno> LaPingvino, it's a techinical issue, really
<eagle00789> just so i know, why aren't the translations approved automaticly
<beuno> eagle00789, there's a reason, which I can never retain
<eagle00789> lol
<beuno> something about bad things happening in chain
<beuno> in certain circumstances
<eagle00789> ok
<kfogel> beuno: okay, thanks.  Will raise this; hopefully we can get a scaleable solution.
<beuno> kfogel, you rock
<beuno> thanks
<Ampelbein> hi there. just encountered an OOPS (OOPS-1269EB1194), trying to access https://edge.launchpad.net/~amoog/+related-software
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1269EB1194
<beuno> Ampelbein, looking into it
<beuno> Ampelbein, it's a timeout
<beuno> would you like to file a bug with that OOPS id?
<Ampelbein> beuno: i can do that. should it go directly to /launchpad? or another component?
<Ampelbein> beuno: fwiw: it works now, after retrying.
<beuno> Ampelbein, if it works, then don't bother, we record these timeouts
<Ampelbein> beuno: ok, thanks for your help.
<nunod> hi everyone
<nunod> i've been trying to add an email address to my account since morning, but i never receive the confirmation email which i'm supposed to
<MTecknology> nunod: I've been noticing a lack of email too. My case is on blueprints. You on edge?
<nunod> yep
<eagle00789> when i go to https://edge.launchpad.net/~info-decomputeur and edit my location, it ALWAYS jumps back to the same location... somewhere in russia (atleast as far as i can see)
<beuno> sinzui, ^
<MTecknology> beuno: any idea what's up w/ email?
<nunod> eagle00789: same happening with me
<eagle00789> then it's a bug
<beuno> MTecknology, no, please file a bug with specifics
<sinzui> MTecknology: There are are tremendous number of bugs regarding notifications and blueprints. The summary of it all is that blueprints was not initially designed to send notification, and it will not until the community can work on it
<nunod> so I can't change my email? :/
<MTecknology> sinzui: good enough answer for me. I can handle waiting.
<MTecknology> nunod: you issue is quite a bit different, have you tried on stable?
<MTecknology> nunod: Go to https://launchpad.net/ and click Disable redirect for 2 hours and try it again
<nunod> i'll try
<sinzui> eagle00789: your location bug is probably bug 387738
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387738 in launchpad-registry "Launchpad refuses to believe that I don't live in Russia, near the Kazakhstan border." [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387738
<eagle00789> thx.
<eagle00789> will report it as affecting me 2
 * sinzui suspects geoname + browser JS engine hate some users
<sinzui> nunod: is the domain of the missing email going to yahoo? Yahoo seems to be adept at losing email
<nunod> no
<nunod> i just got the confirmation now, without edge
<sinzui> interesting
<oojah> Oooh, lots of new lp shininess.
<eagle00789> i reported a Affects me 2 for my bug:D
<MTecknology> sinzui: I've never used the feedback in blueprints before. If they have feedback requested, shouldn't they be able to add their feedback and have it displayed? Or is it something that's meant to be done viw personal messages and request just removed?
<sinzui> eagle00789: can you note your real location, and browser version too.
<MTecknology> sinzui: the latter seems to be the case..
<eagle00789> browser version already noted....
<MTecknology> nunod: you might want to file a bug for it
<eagle00789> was looking into this issue using IE instead of FF
<MTecknology> eagle00789: well, then of course. Use a broken browser and every site is broken :P
<sinzui> MTecknology: it is meant that you walk over to the guy at the sprint you are attending and tell him It's now his problem. I would use Contact this user to tell the person, or ping him on IRC
<eagle00789> i reported this issue when i used ff. i was looking if the bug was the same using IE
<sinzui> MTecknology: blueprints are based on a the behaviour at sprints, it has not been adapted yet to virtual life.
<eagle00789> on ie6 it is even worse. it doens't even show the google map :D
<MTecknology> sinzui: ok, that clears things up a lot, thanks
<MTecknology> my life is almost strictly virtual
<beuno> sinzui, your changes to the series page turned out to be very useful: https://edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/karmic
<sinzui> 80% of the users of sprints need a workflow suited to the virtual life. Most of the blueprints bugs deal with this theme
<sinzui> beuno: My manifesto on on triage pointed out that trivial has such a high value that they must be treated high...My team have less than 5 trivial bugs left
<sinzui> beuno: I think my argument would have been more successful If I thought of the paper ananology
<sinzui> I have got to move that display onto the milestone and release page, and ad totals so I can keep score of how many are fixed
<eagle00789> i added the correct location for me to the bugreport
<sinzui> eagle00789: thank you very much
<eagle00789> no problem....
<eagle00789> i understand how important complete bug reports are since i'm a developer myself wich gets even more difficult problems like: Access violation at address 004B5987 in module 'tbu.exe'. Read of address 00000000
<eagle00789> happy bughuntig for these errors :P
<eagle00789> and the fun thing is, i recently released a new version of my program with a more friendlyer reporting of errors to me, but i haven't received anny bug-reports for that version yet.
<wgrant> beuno: Do you still have outstanding sprite-fixing branches (including any not on edge)? There are still lots of issues that I wonder if I should file now, or wait until the edge rollout today.
<ajmitch> wgrant: by sprite-fixing, you mean all the misaligned icons?
<wgrant> ajmitch: Yes.
<nhandler> Good. I've been holding off on those bugs as well
<ajmitch> ok, glad it's not just me & greasemonkey
<beuno> wgrant, there are *tons* of bugs I fixed that haven't landed
<ajmitch> which is why I hadn't filed bugs, looks like at least one of us should have :)
<wgrant> beuno: They won't land in the next few hours?
<beuno> wgrant, they've had to revert edge
<beuno> wgrant, most of them are on dogfood though
<wgrant> Ahh.
<wgrant> Unfortunately dogfood is uselessly slow, even moreso than usual.
<beuno> argh
<MTecknology> what % of lp bugs reported are edge specific?
<beuno> arch, yeah
<wgrant> Rollout is Wednesday, isn't it?
<wgrant> Aha, I got a non-timeout!
<wgrant> beuno: Your fixes for the project/team icons on Person:+index have clobbered custom project icons, and custom team icons are just not there.
<beuno> wgrant, right. But it's fixes here  :)
<wgrant> beuno: Ah, good.
<wgrant> Answer contacts are still borked...
<beuno> wgrant, link?
<wgrant> beuno: https://answers.dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu, second portlet.
<beuno> wgrant, thanks. Will fix
#launchpad 2009-06-23
<MTecknology> what's dogfood for?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Soyuz testing, mainly.
<wgrant> beuno: I suspect a whole lot of missing icons aren't going to be noticed in the next couple of days, and after that they'll never be noticed...
<MTecknology> wgrant: I just filed a missing icon bug yesterday :P
<MTecknology> for deleting a series
<wgrant> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.15~prepatch080614l-0ubuntu1 is missing the download icons from the files at the top, but there have been other changes to that page so it might be deliberate.
<beuno> wgrant, hopefully grep will help me with that in my second pass at this work
<beuno> and
<beuno> we're going to go page by page top update their design to the 3.0 look
<beuno> so whatever is missing should be cought in that process
<wgrant> beuno: What's the difference between the 2.0 and 3.0 looks? I haven't seen anything new for 3.0...
 * joey runs away as beuno grabs the bazooka.
<joey> (it
<joey> ti)
<beuno> wgrant, it's cooking. We're moving to CSS grids and all kinds of 21st century technology
<wgrant> beuno: ... in one release?
<beuno> so the UI for it is being delayed until the proper templates are done
<beuno> wgrant, no, in 3!
<MTecknology> beuno: sounds scary
<wgrant> beuno: But 3.0 is less than a month away!
<wgrant> Or is the 3.0 UI not actually part of 3.0?
<beuno> wgrant, it's fuzzy
<beuno> MTecknology, it's actually beautiful
<MTecknology> beuno: any samples?
<beuno> MTecknology, not at the moment, no
<beuno> but I will blog about it as soon as it's a bit more advanced
<MTecknology> either way I'll see soon enough?
<beuno> MTecknology, absolutely
<beuno> wgrant, open sourcing is unaffected though
<beuno> no matter what happens with the UI
<wgrant> beuno: Well, that date is fuzzy too now.
<wgrant> Which presumably means it will slip...
<thumper> wgrant: we decoupled open sourcing and 3.0
<thumper> wgrant: well...
<wgrant> thumper: I see.
<thumper> wgrant: one of the major things we had to do was done on Friday
<thumper> wgrant: which is to move LP to the new bzr 2.0 format
<thumper> which is still in alpha
<thumper> it is causing some teething problems
<thumper> as you'd expect
<thumper> but we are shaking out the 2.0 bugs
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> Weekend-long reconciles are one complaint I've seen... ouch.
<thumper> the repo size for the LP tree went from 1.3 gig to 180 meg fully packed or 250ish normal uses
<MTecknology> you guys gonna hammer out every single lp bug w/ the 3.0 release? :P
<thumper> wgrant: reconcile isn't yet optimised for 2.0 formats
<thumper> which is one reason that is slow
<ajmitch> thumper: that's a decent improvement on space though
<thumper> MTecknology: no!
<thumper> ajmitch: that it is
<wgrant> thumper: Very nice.
<wgrant> No branches eaten yet?
<thumper> none eaten
<ajmitch> are all branches getting migrated to that format?
<thumper> a couple broken
<thumper> ajmitch: eventually
<thumper> but at least only broken in one place
<thumper> yay DVCS
<thumper> the new format makes many things much faster
<wgrant> I can imagine. You've got a bit of history.
<thumper> this large format move for LP branches caused some disruption at the end of last week and over the weekend
<thumper> but really, much less than I feared
<wgrant> I found it a bit strange that you did it at the end of week 3.
<ajmitch> good, because I'm pulling the mariadb code at the moment & I hate to think how big it'll be on disk :)
<thumper> well, the LOSAs are in London this week
<thumper> and we've got a limited amount of time to iron out kinks
<MTecknology> thumper: you should ue their proper name..
<thumper> every day that we delayed potentially delayed open sourcing
<thumper> and we care about that
<thumper> ajmitch: open office is 4 gig :)
<ajmitch> with the old or new format?
<thumper> 1.9 rich root I think
<thumper> not entirely sure
 * thumper checks
 * ajmitch isn't entirely convinced that this branch operation is actually doing anything useful at the moment
<thumper> ajmitch: hah, new format
<thumper> 262672 mainline revisions
<ajmitch> that's a lot
<kokachev> hi, guys.. Trying to upload over ftp I'm getting "[Errno 111] Connection refused".. also nmap -p21 ppa.launchpad.net reports
<kokachev> "closed".. what's going on? could someone help me? thanks.
<thumper> we've added a new column to record the branch size in bytes
<thumper> kokachev: a would point you at an admin, but they are all on London time right now
<kokachev> thumper: thanks.. I'll ask a little later..
<wgrant> And cprov's in the same timezone now too :(
<ajmitch> unfortunate timing
<MTecknology> what does bzr pack do to the branch?
<lifeless> it reorganises the database
<lifeless> this reduces the number of separate files that need to be read to do operations
<MTecknology> ok, thanks
<lifeless> and in the bzr 2.0 format it can also increase compression. generally  though you should never needto run 'bzr pack' yourself.
<lifeless> because bzr packs automatically to maintain things
<wgrant> Does it reorganise the packs and re-groupcompress?
<lifeless> which it?
<wgrant> bzr pack
<lifeless> it writes a single new pack with all the content from the repository, and in 2a formats recompresses all the texts in optimal-compression order
<lifeless> the old packs then get obsoleted
<wgrant> Right.
<kokachev> is there any method (except ftp) to upload to launchpad? dput seems to support scp and sftp.. which one is supported by launchpad?
<wgrant> kokachev: Just FTP for now.
<kokachev> wgrant: got it.. Could 111 connection refused be caused by some security policy? because nmap -p21 ppa.launchpad.net turned from "open" to "closed" right after uploading attempt...
<mwhudson> kokachev: ftp should be fixed now
<kokachev> yepp.. fixed.. Thanks!
<kokachev> Dear all.. Could someone point out, how to prepare same software version for two different ubuntu releases ( ex. Intrepid and Jaunty) to upload them to PPA..
<persia> kokachev, Just upload to intrepid, and then copy to jaunty.
<wjblack> Hi all!  I think I have my nifty new PPA set up correctly, but keep getting "Could not find PPA named 'r8169-2.6.30-backport' for 'bblack'".  I've tried various other iterations of the PPA name and userid with no luck.  Every invocation of dput seems to succeed.  And I'm stuck.  Anyone have an idea of where I might've gone wrong?
<kokachev> persia: I tried that, but received rejection email.. I changed debian/changelog from "libid3tag (0.15.1b-11) intrepid; urgency=low" to libid3tag (0.15.1b-11) jaunty; urgency=low.. but email states, that ""Rejected:
<kokachev> File libid3tag_0.15.1b-11.diff.gz already exists in ppa, but uploaded version has different contents
<kokachev> Should I create ne version 0.15.1b-12 only for jaunty without any changes to source, but change only changelog?
<persia> kokachev, not upload again.  copy.
<MTecknology> Will 3.0 be able to do merges between branches?
<kokachev> persia: thanks.. there is one more issue.. I'm uploading debian version for "unstable" distribution.. But this source is rejected. If I change unstable to jaunty , then everything is fine. Why I cannot upload debian sources?
<persia> kokachev, Because there's no "unstable" series for Ubuntu.
<MTecknology> kokachev: nope, we run stable stuff only :D
<kokachev> persia: got it..
 * MTecknology think about running jaunty on server 2mo prior to release :P
<kokachev> MTecknology:  hehe..
<kokachev> persia: trying to copy from jaunty to intrepid, but can copy only binaries. When i try to perform rebuild I'm getting error: The following source cannot be copied: libid3tag 0.15.1b-11 in jaunty (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive). Why?
<RenatoSilva> How to create private branches?
<persia> kokachev, Right.  Copy the binaries as well.
<kokachev> persia: when i copy binaries and then install it on intrepid i'm getting dependency issue, because uploaded source was build for jaunty. maybe something is wrong with version name?
<RenatoSilva> what's the purpose of ~launchpad-users?
<MTecknology> RenatoSilva: private branches are commercial only, I forgot the link
<RenatoSilva> :(
<nhandler> MTecknology: s/commercial only/for the most part commercial only/
<MTecknology> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/208
<robin> Is jml here? urgent.
<jml> robin, hi.
<robin> jml: I saw your email. I am pushing my new branch now.
<robin> jml:  But it takes a long time, and it is going on.
<jml> robin, how long has it taken so far?
<robin> jml: about 15 minutes. >150M now
<jml> robin, what bzr version are you using ('bzr version')
<jml> robin, and can you please pastebin the output of 'bzr info -v' on your local branch
<robin> jml: 1.16
<robin> jml:  branch: Branch format 7
<robin> jml: I follow what you said.
<jml> robin, also, I suggest killing the current push, deleting the branch on Launchpad, and pushing again with 'bzr -Dhpss lp:....'
<jml> that will cause bzr to log more debug information in your ~/.bzr.log
<robin> jml: -Dhpss? no push command?
<jml> robin, oops :)
<jml> bzr -Dhpss push lp:~foo/bar/baz
<robin> jml: Do you think it is abnormal? I should to stop it?
<jml> robin, Yes, I think it is abnormal. Please stop it and try again with the -Dhpss version of the command.
<jml> (after deleting the partially pushed branch)
<jml> robin, what's happening?
<robin> jml: I repush it now.
<jml> robin, ok cool.
<robin> jml: >60M
<robin> jml: Is it normal?
<jml> robin, if it's still pushing after, say, 10mins then kill it and pastebin the .bzr.log somewhere
<robin> jml: where should .bzr.log be?
<jml> robin, in your home directory
<jml> robin, are you using linux?
<robin> jml: yes. Fedora
<jml> robin, ~/.bzr.log
<jml> robin, near the bottom of the file, there'll be a line similar to: 0.332  bzr arguments: [u'push', u'-Dhpss', u'lp:~jml/mysql-server/test-branch']
<jml> there'll be a timestamp and a blank line preceding it.
<jml> pastebin (e.g. paste.ubuntu.com) the contents of the log from there to the end of the file)
<robin> jml: yes. Where do I post it?
<jml> robin, paste.ubuntu.com.
<jml> robin, you'll need to tell me the URL of the paste
<robin> jml: ok, I want to wait for more 10 minutes.
<jml> robin, no worries.
<alkisg> If I have the .dsc, .tar.gz, .deb, and .changes files for an unreleased debian package (http://llama.freegeek.org/~vagrant/debian/UNRELEASED/),
<alkisg> can I somehow upload them to my PPA without doing dpkg-source -x and without modifying debian/changelog ?
<alkisg> (looking for the easiest way to update the PPA when new versions of the unreleased package come out)
<noodles775> alkisg: good question. I'm not certain, but I *think* you are meant to at least update the changelog so that your email will be the one used if/when there are issues with the package... but it does seem a little strange to need to do so when you're not actually changing anything...
<noodles775> al-maisan: ^^^^ any thoughts?
<noodles775> or wgrant ^^^ (are you still around?)
<wgrant> noodles775: I just got home.
<wgrant> Let's see.
<wgrant> alkisg: You can, but it's evil.
<alkisg> Heh. How so?
<wgrant> alkisg: If you give me a good reason not to add a changelog entry, I'll tell you.
<noodles775> thanks wgrant :)
<alkisg> wgrant: I'm able to copy .debs from other peoples PPAs. Why not from other people's sites?
<alkisg> Why should I have to change the version, or put my name in a package I didn't make?
<wgrant> alkisg: OK, that'll do. Add /seriesname to the end of the upload path. eg. ~wgrant/ppa/ubuntu/jaunty
<alkisg> Heh! Thanks a lot, wgrant! :)
<alkisg> (and thanks, noodles775)
<noodles775> alkisg: np... it's an opportunity for me to learn too :)
<wgrant> noodles775: You haven't had to dig into the dark evil of the backend much yet, I take it?
<noodles775> wgrant: nope, I've been doing mainly front-end work... the little backend work that I've done hasn't required broad packaging knowledge either.
<noodles775> wgrant: but I'm keen to get learn more packaging and understand soyuz from a packagers pov.
<robin> jml: URL:http://paste.ubuntu.com/201933/
<robin> jml: what is your bzr version?
<jml> 1.17dev
<jml> robin, looking at your paste now.
<wgrant> Is it the shared repo being in an old format?
<jml> robin, can you please paste the full output of 'bzr info -v' in your branch to paste.ubuntu.com
<robin> jml: http://paste.ubuntu.com/201937/
<jml> robin, ahhhh ok.
<jml> robin, so, you've got an old format repository
<robin> jml: Is it Branch format 7?
<robin> jml: Do you know how to solve it?
<jml> robin, yes, I do!
<robin> jml: looking forward for your help.
<jml> robin, gimme a second, I'm talking to three people at once and it's making me a little slow with all of them.
<jml> sorry.
<lifeless> jml: let me add a channel
<lifeless> :P
<robin> jml: never mind. I am waiting for you.
<lifeless> jml: or perhaps I can help with one
<jml> robin, in that directory, run 'bzr upgrade --1.9'
<jml> robin, that'll take a while, but when it's done, you should be able to push your branch up quickly.
<wgrant> How do I push a 2a branch to an existing project on Launchpad? It looks like it attempts to stack, then fails because they're incompatible formats.
<robin> jml: bzr: ERROR: The branch format Meta directory format 1 is already at the most recent format.?
<lifeless> wgrant: you can init, over sftp, the target branch.
<wgrant> jml: Should robin do that in the branch, or repo?>
<jml> in the repo
<wgrant> lifeless: Ah, forgot that.
<wgrant> lifeless: In fact, I think just pushing again should do it. Let's try.
<wgrant> Yes, that worked.
<lifeless> wgrant: also please file a bug that it doesn't 'just work but not stack'
<wgrant> lifeless: Will do.
<wgrant> lifeless: Somewhat similar to bug #328146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 328146 in bzr "Pushing a non-stacked rich-root branch to a project using stacked non-rich-root branches fails" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/328146
<lifeless> yah same
<wgrant> robin: Are you trying the upgrade in the repo, rather than the branch? /home/robin/gsoc/code is where you should be running it.
<wgrant> lifeless: Thanks.
<robin> wgrant: got it. It is upgrading now~
<jml> :)
<robin> jml: Conversion is done. And then?
<jml> robin, on Launchpad, delete the failed attempt at pushing
<jml> robin, then try again.
<jml> (still use -Dhpss, just in case)
<jml> robin, I have friends dragging me away from the computer.
<robin> jml: ok.
<jml> robin, if things still don't work out, either someone here might help...
<jml> or you can use answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code and mention my nick in the question.
<robin> jml: OK. thx
<jml> nyp
<jml> np
<jml> bye
<Hamaryns> ping gmb
<gmb> Hamaryns: Hi.
<Hamaryns> Hi, I am trying to use your Trac migrate script, but it barfs, see https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+question/69864
<Hamaryns> In the related answer, you said, one was allowed to ping you, so…
 * gmb looks
<Hamaryns> Do you also know about code imports from svn, or who should I ask about that?
<gmb> Hamaryns: Unfortunately there aren't any codehosting guys online at the moment; I don't know all that much about it but maybe I can help. What do you want to know?
<Hamaryns> There was a canceled import, I gave the incorrect uri initially, but now I am unable to request another import into the same branch, see https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/monasearch/trunk
<Hamaryns> Seems like a bug in LP to me that there is no possibility to revive this.
<gmb> Hamaryns: Well, you could have deleted the existing import, I think.
<gmb> Hamaryns: I've updated it; it should run shortly.
<wgrant> gmb: Only ~vcs-imports members can delete imports.
<Hamaryns> actually, the instructions on the webpage mentioned above and the README of the trac importer differ: the first says to give the path to the db file, the latter to give the path to the directory
<gmb> Once again, wgrant knows more than me. This is a base-state for the universe, I think.
<gmb> wgrant: Thanks.
<Hamaryns> yes, I did not see the option to delete it
<gmb> Hamaryns: Right, I'll make sure that's corrected. It should be the path to the file.
<gmb> Hamaryns: It looks as if you've got a missing attachment (the migrator was written with the assumption that nothing ever gets moved, changed or deleted and it gets easily upset
<gmb> if something disappears)
<Hamaryns> so can I request vcs-imports to delete it and restart the import request
<gmb> Hamaryns: I've updated the import request for you, it should run shortly.
<Hamaryns> Does that mean that in the Trac, there is an attachment defined but nothing there?  How can I fix that?
<Hamaryns> great, many thanks
<gmb> Hamaryns: In fact it's running now...
<gmb> Hamaryns: I'm not sure. Can you paste an ls of the attachments directory for me on pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<wgrant> gmb: I think I'll see just how little I know once I start poking at the code... I'd say you have the advantage there.
<wgrant> Huh. That import failed with a very strange error.
<gmb> wgrant: Don't be so sure. I spend a lot of time going "WTF?" before realising that I wrote the thing I'm looking at. I think there may have been mushrooms involved at some point, especially with checkwatches.
 * gmb looks.
<gmb> That's... bizarre.
<wgrant> gmb: Yeah, I do that all the time too... "Which idiot wrote this code, and how did I miss it while reviewing? [...] Oh."
<wgrant> Hamaryns: Are you attempting to move to bzr permanently?
<Hamaryns> wgrant: yes, our current server is to be shut down
<Hamaryns> I want to migrate the entire project to LP
<wgrant> Hamaryns: You might be better off using bzr-svn as a one-time importer, then.
<wgrant> Hamaryns: As a Launchpad VCS import loses some metadata, and is intended to run continuously and be read-only.
<wgrant> Particularly since cscvs doesn't like it, bzr-svn looks like a good option here.
<Hamaryns> gmb: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/201969/
<gmb> Hamaryns: I second that.
<Hamaryns> aha, I didn’t know that
<Hamaryns> can you give me a link to start that?
<wgrant> Hamaryns: So, just install bzr-svn, and 'bzr co svn://blah'
<wgrant> Hamaryns: If you have svn branches, you can import all of them using 'bzr svn-import'
<gmb> Hamaryns: I've just tried using bzr-svn locally for your svn trunk and it works fine, FTR.
<Hamaryns> Ok, I’ll do that
<Hamaryns> and then how do I push it into LP?
<Hamaryns> and can you then also cancel those imports (both monasearch/trunk and /visualization)?
<wgrant> Hamaryns: Just like a normal branch. bzr push lp:~userorteam/projectname/branchname
<Hamaryns> cool, I’m new you now, thanks
<gmb> Hamaryns: I'll delete both of them for you.
<gmb> bear with me...
<gmb> Hamaryns: Can you unlink the trunk series from the /trunk import please? I don't have permission to break that link.
<robin> It still does not work.......
<Hamaryns> hm, I see there is svn2bzr as well, any difference?
<wgrant> robin: What does it do? Still takes ages?
<robin> wgrant: Yes...It drives me crazy.
<gmb> Hamaryns: I think svn2bzr is deprecated in favour of bzr svn-import, but I could be wrong.
<Hamaryns> gmb: what do you mean unlink, how?
<wgrant> robin: Can you pastebin the latest stuff from .bzr.log again?
<Hamaryns> ok, trying bzr-svn
<wgrant> gmb: I thought svn2bzr was long-dead, but its trunk was committed to just a couple of weeks ago. Strange.
<wgrant> Most people do seem to use bzr-svn now, though.
<gmb> Hamaryns: If you go to https://edge.launchpad.net/monasearch/trunk/ you should see a "Change branch" link under the "Code for this series" heading. CLick that, then clear the field on the form that follows it and hit "Update"
<robin> wgrant: Must add -Dpss args?
<wgrant> robin: Ah, yes.
<wgrant> robin: And make sure you're not pushing to an existing branch.
<wgrant> robin: You *must* delete the branch on Launchpad before repushing, if the first push failed.
<robin> wgrant: yes, I know
<Hamaryns> gmb: done
<gmb> Hamaryns: Okay, I've deleted both branches for you.
<gmb> Hamaryns: WRT your trac migrator issue, try appending 'tickets/' to the attachment path. It looks like it's looking one directory too high.
<Hamaryns> gmb: that seems to have worked, apart from the warning which was already there in the other tries
<Hamaryns> ok, wo where do I post the xml
<Hamaryns> ah, and can I import the Trac wiki into LP as well?  Or at least some pages of it?
<Hamaryns> or will that be done automatically?
<Hamaryns> I guess not
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't do wikis yet.
<Hamaryns> right, that’s a shame\
<gmb> Hamaryns: Email your xml to me. I'll pm you my address.
<Hamaryns> so I need to maintain my own homepage for the project
<robin> wgrant: Source branch format does not support stacking, using format:
<robin>   Branch format 7
<wgrant> robin: That's a good sign.
<robin> wgrant:  is it fine?
<wgrant> robin: That's fine.
<wgrant> It means it's trying to stack...
<robin> wgrant: It is finding revisions
<wgrant> robin: OK. How long has it been going?
<wgrant> Hopefully it will find that most of the revisions are already there, and just push the new ones.
<robin> wgrant: I rerun it
<wgrant> That warning is a very good sign, as it means it's at least trying to do the right thing.
<robin> wgrant: Last time, I is going at least 10 minutes.
<gmb> Hamaryns: Yes, at least for now.
<Hamaryns> gmb: the file is on its way
<gmb> Hamaryns: Thanks. I'll try to attend to it today, but we're releasing the new version of LP tomorrow so I doubt I'll be able to do much until after that. I'll check that the data's importable, though, and let you know if there are any problems.
<Hamaryns> cheers, much thanks, really
<Hamaryns> on to the next problem:
<Hamaryns> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/201989/
<wgrant> Intriguing. That could be the same issue as cscvs had.
 * wgrant tries it.
<wgrant> cprov: Is it deliberate that sources are hidden from IArchive:+index when they have published binaries?
<cprov> wgrant: the +index page only cares about the source publishing status, atm
<cprov> wgrant: was the source superseded ?
<wgrant> cprov: OK.
<wgrant> cprov: It was, yes.
<wgrant> Hamaryns: Any idea around which rev it failed?
<wgrant> I'm almost up to 100 here, and it's going fine.
<Hamaryns> no idea
<wgrant> Hamaryns: OK, I guess I'll see how this goes.
<gmb> Hamaryns, wgrant I've seen a couple of unicode warnings but I'm up to r480 with no ill efects...
<wgrant> bzr-svn 0.6.2, subvertpy 0.6.1, bzr 1.16
<LarstiQ> nice and current :)
<wgrant> Hamaryns: I guess if it works for gmb, you can probably convince him to push the branch and then just copy off that.
<gmb> Hamaryns, wgrant: Yes, I can do that, no problem.
<gmb> Assuming this finishes, of course...
<Hamaryns> are you guys actually doing svn-import on my svn repo?
<Hamaryns> It’s about 600 revs, so you’re almost there
<Hamaryns> feel free to push it to lp
<Hamaryns> I guess I’ll have to grant you some rights on the MS project?
<wgrant> LarstiQ: Not any more! You just uploaded a new subvertpy to the subvertpy PPA. I only bring this up because it's the first time I've browsed that PPA, but I managed to hit it 30 seconds after the first upload in 6 months. Nice timing.
<wgrant> Hamaryns: No, anybody can push a branch to a project.
<Hamaryns> How can I make someone else maintainer?
<Hamaryns> aha, good
<Hamaryns> in what sense is it then controlled?
<wgrant> Hamaryns: That's part of the beauty of Bazaar and Launchpad: I as a random user can make my own branch of a project.
<LarstiQ> wgrant: ah well, I'm not done with subvertpy yet. But bzr-svn I did yesterday.
<wgrant> Hamaryns: You can set the development focus (aka. trunk) branch for a project.
<Hamaryns> right
<Hamaryns> and then?
<wgrant> Hamaryns: What do you mean?
<LarstiQ> Hamaryns: and people can't push to branches of teams they are not a member of
<Hamaryns> do I have to do some reviews or something?
<wgrant> What LarstiQ said. Branches can only be written to by their owner (or members of the owning team). Users can then request a merge from their branch into yours, and you can review it and do the merge if you wish.
<LarstiQ> Hamaryns: so I can push to ~larstiq/monasearch/foo, but not to ~monasearch/monasearch/foo (if there is a monasearch team)
<Hamaryns> it’s starting to dawn on me
<Hamaryns> how do I create a team?
<wgrant> Hamaryns: https://launchpad.net/people/+newteam
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/ is useful if you're ever unsure about anything.
<gmb> Hamaryns: You can branch your trunk branch by doing `bzr branch lp:~gmb/monasearch/trunk` and the visualization branch by doing `bzr branch lp:~gmb/monasearch/visualization`.
<gmb> Hamaryns: And then push them to wherever you need them to be.
<Hamaryns> right, great, many thanks
<Hamaryns> Is this the correct command? bzr push bzr+ssh://hamaryns@bazaar.launchpad.net/monasearch/trunk and how do I know it pushes the trunk branch only?
<wgrant> Hamaryns: You need a team or person name in there, and you can make it much shorter using lp:. For example, I'd do 'bzr push lp:~wgrant/monasearch/trunk'
<wgrant> That would yield a branch writable only by me.
<Hamaryns> Right, so ‘bzr push lp:~monasearch/monasearch/trunk’ ?
 * LarstiQ nods at Hamaryns 
<wgrant> Hamaryns: If there is a team named monasearch, yes.
<Hamaryns> and I do this in the root directory of the particular branch I want to push
<wgrant> Yep.
<Hamaryns> It seems like you can do this via the web interface as well.  I requested and approved a merge, but how is it now being merged?
<wgrant> Hamaryns: That's just for reviewing merges. At the moment, you have to either do the merge manually, or configure a robot to do it automatically when a proposal is approved.
<Hamaryns> this is getting complex.  Okay, how do I do that robot thing?  And with manually, you mean, with bzr from the command line?
<wgrant> Also, if you look at https://code.launchpad.net/monasearch, you should see a message telling you to set the development focus branch, I think.
<wgrant> Hamaryns: I'd go with merging manually for now, until you get the feel of things.
<wgrant> Hamaryns: And yes, merging manually is done with bzr on the command line.
<Hamaryns> okay, thanks again
<Hamaryns> that worked now
<Hamaryns> great, LP even registers that I did the merge, this is so cool
<Hamaryns> gmb: did you import each revision of those two branches?
<Hamaryns> I suppose so
<gmb> Hamaryns: Yes.
<gmb> Well, unless bzr-svn was lying to me.
<Hamaryns> Ok, I have to get bzr-svn working as well, to import some older tags, I don’t want to bother you with that
<Hamaryns> You’ve been a great help
<wgrant> Hamaryns: Tags are done differently in the bzr world.
<wgrant> A tag is just an extra label attached to a revision.
<Hamaryns> Ok.  In svn, it is a copy, so basically also just a revision, but you imported only two branches, not the whole tags directory, so I guess I still have to import the tags directory and pick the relevant stuff from there
<wgrant> Hamaryns: Is there anything there apart from the name<->revision information?
<wgrant> Importing a tag as another branch probably doesn't make sense.
<Hamaryns> I did some small bugfixes on some tags, yes
<wgrant> But it depends how you've used tags.
<wgrant> Ah.
<Hamaryns> so they are no longer identical to a trunk revision
<wgrant> So, try getting a new bzr/bzr-svn.
<wgrant> Are you using Ubuntu?
<Hamaryns> openSUSE 11.1
<Hamaryns> I am trying svn2bzr now and it is running fine\
<wgrant> Ah. I can't help you with packages for that, sorry.
<wgrant> Using svn2bzr won't get you a branch that can merge with the bzr-svn branches.
<Hamaryns> I just did zypper in bzr-svn and it worked fine
<Hamaryns> no, but it will give me a usable repo, won’t it?
<wgrant> It probably will. But what will you do with it then?
<Hamaryns> I have a lot of stuff besides MonaSearch in that repo, mostly private, and I can use the bazaar repo locally then
<Hamaryns> and I guess I can then checkout branches from that local repo and merge them into LP?
<wgrant> It doesn't quite work like that.
<wgrant> bzr-svn will generate bzr revision IDs different to those generated by svn2bzr.
<wgrant> So you won't easily be able to do a merge with history from the svn2bzr branches.
<Hamaryns> dammit, it crashed
<wgrant> Because they will look like totally separate branches.
<Hamaryns> right
<wgrant> I suggest you just upgrade your bzr-svn.
<Hamaryns> ok, I guess that would be bzr branch lp:bzr-svn?
<wgrant> I suppose you could do that. I'd first try to find a package, though, as you probably installed using a package before.
<Hamaryns> I did.  I found 3 possibilities: 0.5.4-3.1, 0.4.17-12.1 and 0.4.17-1.1, which should I take?
<wgrant> Those are all pretty old.
<wgrant> Which do you have now?
<LarstiQ> Hamaryns: there are no 0.6.x packages? :/
<Hamaryns> http://software.opensuse.org/search?p=1&baseproject=ALL&q=bzr-svn
<Hamaryns> I have 0.4.17
<wgrant> Try 0.5.4
<wgrant> We can hope that will work better.
<wgrant> And you only have to use it once.
<Hamaryns> can I find out from the command line which version I have?
<wgrant> bzr plugins
<Hamaryns> svn2bzr crashed with the message that it had an invalid commit message, I suppose that is because it contained Windows line-endings
<wgrant> cscvs, svn2bzr and old bzr-svn all seem to choke on that.
<wgrant> I'm not sure it's the line-endings, though.
<Hamaryns> damimit
<Hamaryns> does it make sense to file a bug, or is it known?
<wgrant> It's fixed in bzr-svn.
<wgrant> svn2bzr is a bit dead.
<Hamaryns> right
<wgrant> And cscvs is... well... cscvs.
<Hamaryns> I would like to use it though.  Although I can of course just use the svn dump to populate a local svn repo and stick with that
<wgrant> You'd like to use what, exactly?
<wgrant> svn2bzr?
<Hamaryns> yes
<wgrant> I'm fairly sure you want to use bzr-svn instead. Why do you want to use svn2bzr?
<Hamaryns> as I described above, to create my own local Bazaar repo for my private stuff
<wgrant> Can't you use bzr-svn for that?
<wgrant> (assuming that we can get it to not crash)
<Hamaryns> can I?
<LarstiQ> sure
<Hamaryns> anyway, I tried to install the 0.5 version and now bzr plugins says it cannot read the svn plugin
<Hamaryns> good, I’ll forget about svn2bzr then
<wgrant> Hamaryns: Does it give any error?
<wgrant> I mean, a more meaningful one.
<Hamaryns> Unable to load plugin 'svn' from '/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/bzrlib/plugins'
<wgrant> Hamaryns: Open up python, and run 'import bzrlib.plugins.svn'
<wgrant> I wonder if your subvertpy is too old.
<Hamaryns> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202041/
<LarstiQ> ehm, what version of bzr are you using?
<Hamaryns> 1.11
<Hamaryns> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/202043/
<wgrant> Filters are new in 1.14, aren't they?
<LarstiQ> http://bazaar-vcs.org/BzrForeignBranches/Subversion#releases has the compatibility list
<wgrant> One would expect that to be represented in the RPM dependencies.
<Hamaryns> I am installing bzr 1.16 now
<Hamaryns> oh man
<Hamaryns> ok, so now bzr plugins mentions svn again, but bzr svn-import says I need subvertpy and easy_install subvertpy gives an error that apr-config is not found
<wgrant> It's probably libapr-dev or something similar. But I'm not sure about OpenSUSE naming conventions.
<Hamaryns> ah, right, I need the devel versiobn
<Hamaryns> libapr1-devel
<Hamaryns> does it need svn-devel as well??
<Hamaryns> seems so
<Hamaryns> bzr: ERROR: The API for "<module 'bzrlib' from '/usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/bzrlib/__init__.pyc'>" is not compatible with "(1, 14, 0)". It supports versions "(1, 15, 0)" to "(1, 16, 0)".
<wgrant> Argh. Looks like bzr-svn is fairly tightly version-locked.
 * wgrant just uses the Ubuntu packages, trusting people like LarstiQ to work out this mess.
<wgrant> Hamaryns: So, cd into ~/.bazaar/plugins, and try 'bzr co lp:bzr-svn svn'
<Hamaryns> um, yes but then I need newest bzr as well, won’t I?
<wgrant> 1.16 is the latest release.
<wgrant> So hopefully bzr-svn hasn't gone past that yet.
<Hamaryns> cool, it’s running now
<wgrant> Otherwise just grab the latest bzr-svn tarball. And preferably convince somebody to maintain a repo of bzr stuff for openSUSE
<Hamaryns> There is https://build.opensuse.org/project/show?project=home:maw:bzr, and there are several others that have a private branch
<Hamaryns> it has bzr 1.16, but bzr-svn 0.4.17
<wgrant> How strange.
<Hamaryns> for example https://build.opensuse.org/project/show?project=home:LenzGr:branches:home:maw:bzr has branched maw’s bzr-svn and provides 0.5.4, but as I said, I tried installnig that and it didn’t quite work
 * LenzGr heard his name
<wgrant> That was because of the different bzr version, wasn't it?
<LenzGr> Funny, I was just about to check if there is a newer version of bzr-svn...
<wgrant> LenzGr: When you do package them, perhaps add versioned dependencies on the right version of bzr.
<wgrant> (as shown on http://bazaar-vcs.org/BzrForeignBranches/Subversion#releases)
<LenzGr>  wgrant: good point
 * LenzGr updates his package repository to 0.6.2
<LarstiQ> LenzGr: yay :)
<Hamaryns|weg> so fast?
<LarstiQ> LenzGr: I'm packaging bzr-svn for the Launchpad ppa, do you want me to ping you on new releases?
<LenzGr> LarstiQ: That'd be appreciated! Can I subscribe to an announce list?
<LarstiQ> LenzGr: bazaar-announce would be the appropriate list, but bzr-svn releases don't always get announced :/
<LarstiQ> LenzGr: I'll ask jelmer if I should/could do bzr-svn release announcements too
<LenzGr> I should probably get on bazaar-announce anyway, as I also maintain bzr on the openSUSE Build Service :)
<LenzGr> LarstiQ: I think it would make sense
<LarstiQ> cool
<LenzGr> LarstiQ: By the way, https://launchpad.net/bzr-svn does not show the 0.6.2 release, either...
<Hamaryns> LenzGr: you need a dependency from subvert also
<LenzGr> Hamaryns: What is "subvert"?
<LarstiQ> LenzGr: subvertpy are the subversion bindings bzr-svn uses
<Hamaryns> right, that’s what I meant
<LenzGr> Ah, I see
<Hamaryns> I don’t recall precisely, but there were some missing dependencies, and I was not able to use your currently packaged 0.5.4 release
<LenzGr> Hamaryns: It now requires:
<LenzGr> bzr >= 1.15
<LenzGr> bzr-rebase
<LenzGr> subversion-python >= 1.4.4
<wgrant> LenzGr: subversion-python == subvertpy?
<lifeless> wgrant: no, they are different
<lifeless> at least on ubuntu
<LenzGr> wgrant: No, that's libsvn_swig_py
<Hamaryns> LenzGr: I just tried with Yast, but it doesn’t find the 0.6 version yet?
<LenzGr> Hamaryns: Give it a moment, the build farm needs to compile and distribute the packages first :)
<wgrant> lifeless: Right, that's what I thought...
<Hamaryns> aha
<ersi> When does projects disappear from translations.launchpad.net/~user? Do they ever?
<philn> heya, nice to see you reused my trac->lp migrator ;)
<philn> was quite hackish around the edges tho
<robin> jml: I am failed again.....
<kiko> ersi, disappear?
<ersi> kiko: I'm wondering 'if'/'when' they disappear from the user translation listing. I mean, if one has been inactive in a project etc. Sort of like the Launchpad Karma
<kiko> not really
<rick_h__1> anyone know what the lead time is usually on an email to verify the gpg key?
<rick_h__1> I'm hitting an hour, checked spam folders, checked email spelling (long time account and I get other emails to it fine)
 * maxb does not recall any email being involved when adding his gpg key
<SamB> maxb: they send you one, I think?
<SamB> to make sure you can decrypt it, possibly
<SamB> rick_h__1: have you tried having it re-sent ?
<rick_h__1> SamB: no, haven't tried having it resent
<rick_h__1> yea, you get an encrypted email to verify you own the key
<SamB> I remember something like that
<maxb> hmm
<maxb> Ah.
<rick_h__1> canceled and retry
<maxb> Last key I added was a sign-only one, that's probably why I didn't get a mail
<rick_h__1> see if it works this time
<SamB> maxb: ah, yeah, that would make it difficult for them to send you an encrypted email
<SamB> but they could send you one with text for you to sign
<SamB> well, I expect the entire email they send isn't encrypted -- there were probably some instructions above the encrypted portion
<rick_h__1> hmmm, I think it hates me. Still no luck on the email
<rick_h__1> anyone know how to turn off redirection when you're on edge.?
<rick_h__1> not seeing the "cancel redirection for 2hrs" link
<flacoste> rick_h__1: go to the front page
<flacoste> rick_h__1: launchpad.net
<rick_h__1> flacoste: ah, ok. I didn't get it when I clicked the link home there
<flacoste> rick_h__1: i think it's one https://launchpad.net/
<flacoste> not on https://edge.lauchpad.net/
<flacoste> since edge doesn't do redirect
<flacoste> only launchpad.net does
<flacoste> but i agree it's confusing
<flacoste> please file a bug about showing the disable button on the edge home page also
<rick_h__1> thanks, ok. 3rd try to get the email. This time not on the beta site
<rick_h__1> yay, got my launchpad email now. Must be something broken on the beta site
<rick_h__1> flacoste: thanks, all good. Bug report filed on the redirection.
<flacoste> rick_h__1: thanks
<kirkland> is there anyone around to help me with some vcs-auto-imports questions?
<kiko> kirkland, always. what's up?
<kirkland> kiko: hiya, so the qemu upstream project just announced that they're going to start using launchpad for bug tracking
<kirkland> kiko: i helped get them setup
<kirkland> kiko: they're a very git-centric community, so I've been trying to setup an auto vcs import of their git tree into bzr for a couple of weeks now
<kirkland> kiko: the initial import worked, but the auto updates are broken;  i think jelmer said that he's uploaded a fix, so I'm in a holding pattern waiting for LP to pick up this outside fix
<kirkland> kiko: ...
<kirkland> kiko: in the mean time, i'd like to try and automate it myself, perhaps
<kirkland> kiko: i'm curious if anyone else has run into similar problems and how they have solved them
<kirkland> kiko: i have the git fast-export | bzr fast-import working
<kiko> kirkland, that's awesome
<kiko> kirkland, do you have the bug number for the import?
<kirkland> kiko: let me grab it
<kiko> for the import issue, sorry
<kirkland> kiko: okay, the broken import is https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/qemu/git
<kirkland> kiko: checked my email archive, and irc, turns out this has been an irc discussion only;  i can go file a question/bug now, if you like
<kiko> kirkland, do you know the revision in which this fix was landed?
<kirkland> kiko: Jun 16 22:03:50 <jelmer>        kirkland: confirmed that qemu also imports fine now
<kiko> kirkland, "now"?
<kirkland> kiko: a timestamp is the closest i have, at the moment
<kiko> okay
<kirkland> kiko: i pinged jelmer in #bzr, i can open a question in the meantime and try to track it down there
<kirkland> kiko: i found it!
<kiko> kirkland, can you or jelmer tell me a revision on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/bzr-git/trunk ?
<kiko> where it's fixed?
<kirkland> kiko: question #73651
<kirkland> kiko: sorry, where i filed this;  thumper indicates that he has a branch with the fix
<kiko> kirkland, should be fixed tomorrow morning then
<kiko> when the rollout happens
<kirkland> kiko: perfect
<kirkland> kiko: excellent, thanks for your help, man
<kiko> kirkland, if it isn't can you update that question again and ping thumper/jelmer?
<kiko> kirkland, no problem
<kirkland> sure thing
<kiko> kirkland, awesome that qemu is interested!
<kirkland> kiko: yessir, it's going to really be a good thing for qemu, and ubuntu
<kiko> kirkland, congratulations and good work in getting them onboard
<kirkland> kiko: cheers
<kiko> kirkland, bzr-git itself is rolled out onto our import boxes, which is why it is usually only updated on rollouts
<kirkland> kiko: i updated that question, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/73651
<kirkland> kiko: just to make sure that that fix is in tomorrow's batch
<kiko> sure
<xpd259> hiya how do i setup a personal ppa in dput.cf
<kiko> xpd259, help.launchpad.net/PPA
<xpd259> kiko: i've followed that and i thought id set it up right but just got an error email saying ppa doesn't exist
<kiko> xpd259, does your PPA exist? :)
<kiko> what URL
<xpd259> https://launchpad.net/~xpd259/+archive/ppa
<nhandler> kiko: Do you think it would be beneficial to add the content from http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/simplifying-dputcf-for-multiple-ppas (or link to it) on the help.launchpad.net/PPA page?
<kiko> nhandler, link to it is a good idea
<rodrigo_> rockstar: around?
<rockstar> rodrigo_, hi.
<rodrigo_> rockstar: I've been talking with statik about doing code review for some code we have in gnome's git repo, just like we do for ubuntuone
<rodrigo_> rockstar: and tried to join the launchpad-users list but I need to be a team member
<rodrigo_> (I was going to ask in the list how we could do that)
<rockstar> rodrigo_, well, I'd first suggest joining the team and being on the list.  I think there's real value in having this be on list.
<rodrigo_> yeah, so how do I join the team?
<rodrigo_> ah, 'join the team' link I guess :)
#launchpad 2009-06-24
<matsubara> wgrant, around?
<wgrant> matsubara-dinner: I am now.
<matsubara> hi wgrant, could you point me to a bug where I could reproduce bug 386236?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386236 in malone "Subscribers portlet doesn't handle failure to load list well at all" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386236
<wgrant> matsubara: There's an example in the QA entry about the portlet view timing out.
<wgrant> matsubara: Bug #131679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131679 in compiz "Crash inside doPoll()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131679
<matsubara> wgrant, thank you
<MTecknology> Where's the link about sabdfl announcing the intentions to release lp code?
<lifeless> not sure offhand :P
<wgrant> They're always a bit hard to find.
 * wgrant Googles
<wgrant> http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2008/07/mark-shuttleworth-launchpad-to-be-open-source-in-12-months.ars is one.
<MTecknology> I remeber it being on blog.lp.net
<wgrant> I don't think sabdfl's announcement was mentioned there.
<MTecknology> ok, thanks
<wgrant> But there was further information on the open sourcing there months later.
<MTecknology> I'm excited
<MTecknology> I expect to learn a lot from it
<wgrant> Unfortunately the date is now undefined :(
<MTecknology> oh
<SamB> wgrant: what, they don't even give a date for next postponement ?
<wgrant> SamB: They say some time late July or early August.
<MTecknology> http://blog.launchpad.net/podcast/launchpod-15-launchpads-going-open-source
<mwhudson> wgrant: _i_ haven't heard anything about it being as late as august
<SamB> I hope they don't think that means they can get away with not getting me a birthday present
<MTecknology> Are you guys planning on accepting patches if somebody goes and fixes 50 or so bugs?
<wgrant> mwhudson: The wiki was changed by kfogel to include early August yesterday. I'm inclined to believe that.
<ajmitch> so I see, https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing says "late July / early August"
<nhandler> It looks like we are getting a Personal bug dashboad in the upcoming 2.2.6 update
<wgrant> nhandler: I know a review dashboard, but not a bug dashboard...
<wgrant> s/a/of a/
<MTecknology> what does soyuz do?
<wgrant> MTecknology: Managed Ubuntu and PPAs
<nhandler> wgrant: I was just going off of https://dev.launchpad.net/VersionThreeDotO/Bugs
<wgrant> nhandler: Neither of those two things happened in 2.2.6.
<nhandler> wgrant: Darn. And whatever happened to those "bug bags" that I believe they were talking about at UDS Jaunty. Are we ever going to see those? Or were they just an idea?
<MTecknology> Is there any Wiki on how to use the PPA?
<nhandler> MTecknology: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<MTecknology> thanks
<MTecknology> I want to at some point generate some packages but the process of packaging scares me. I tried to fix a bug in a package once - and never succeeded
<nhandler> MTecknology: If you are interested in stuff like that, you might be interested in the weekly Packaging Training Sessions that are being held
<MTecknology> nhandler: -classroom?
<nhandler> MTecknology: Yes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training
<MTecknology> I have that channel constantly open but I'm usually pretty busy. I'll try to be there for one of them :P
<nhandler> MTecknology: Now that I think about it, we did have a session about PPAs ;)
<wgrant> nhandler: No idea. I haven't heard about them since UDS...
<MTecknology> I've been working on a really big project (for my scale) and I'm excited to finish most of what's there and generate a package for it. :)
<MTecknology> How hard is it to create a ppa for a project?
<wgrant> MTecknology: PPAs are owned by teams or people, not projects.
<wgrant> Creating one is trivial. Packaging can be much harder.
<MTecknology> ok, thanks :)
<nhandler> I'm getting a lot of Internal server errors with bazarr branches on LP tonight.
<thumper> nhandler: now?
<thumper> nhandler: pulling, pushing or codebrowse?
<mwhudson> nhandler: example?
<wgrant> I got a codebrowse one earlier, but refreshing worked.
<wgrant> lp:~launchpad-pqm/lazr.restful/trunk
<MTecknology> Is it possible to delete a ppa?
<MTecknology> or via question only?
<wgrant> MTecknology: You can request that a PPA be disabled.
<wgrant> Which is the best that can be done.
<wgrant> That will eventually hide it from listings and remove it from disk,.
<MTecknology> k, thanks. I was just curious because I had one for a long time that hasn't had anything uploaded yet
<MTecknology> If I have two package that will both need different dependencies, do I need two ppas?
<nhandler> thumper: On code browsing on several branches. Refreshing fixed the error each time
<thumper> nhandler: this is a side effect of how loggerhead currently works
<thumper> the initial hit is populating some caches
<thumper> which almost always causes the first call to time out
<nhandler> thumper: Did something change? I never used to get these errors
<thumper> nhandler: probably just load
<thumper> nhandler: although we did upgrade bzr recently
<thumper> so it is possible that a regression appeared
<thumper> but more likely to be load IMO
<nhandler> thumper: Ok, it isn't as annoying as some of the other issues, so I guess I can live with it.
<wgrant> (it does look pretty bad, though)
<thumper> :)
<thumper> yes
<thumper> we know
<thumper> it is less bad than it used to be
<thumper> it used to toss the cache after every page :)
<RAOF> I just want to say that loggerhead is _awesome_, and getting better.
<RAOF> I like the new throbbers while it's generating code diffs.
<mwhudson> ajaxspinner.com :)
<RenatoSilva> Ca I open a bug for http push in lp?
<RenatoSilva> *Can
<thumper> RenatoSilva: anyone can open a bug
<wgrant> I suggest opening a bug against your firewall, though.
<thumper> it doesn't mean it'll happen soon though :)
<thumper> a more likely solution is push over email
<wgrant> I suppose you cansort of already do that.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: I can't open my whole company network because of jsut me. It's a security issue.
<thumper> wgrant: kinda, although emails to merge@code.launchpad.net means something kinda different
<RenatoSilva> Someone tould me about _merging_ through email
<wgrant> thumper: Right, hence 'sort of'
<thumper> wgrant: we could have push@code.launchpad.net
<RenatoSilva> *told
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: There are much worse security issues.
<wgrant> And people can work around SSH blocking completely with even a tiny bit of trickery.
<thumper> wgrant: outgoing ssh is bad how?
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: which does not imply the one I mentioned is not important :)
<wgrant> thumper: I have no idea.
<RenatoSilva> workaround the blocking? how? :)
 * thumper considers stealing company secrets
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: corkscrew + HTTPS proxy + external server == win
<thumper> RenatoSilva: ssh tunnelled over http to home can work
<RenatoSilva> well I have to idea why outgoing ssh would be bad either, but I imagine they have a good reason for that :)
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: I wouldn't assume that...
<RenatoSilva> I asked to open IRC port once, they did not even answer :(
<thumper> I'd assume that say "block everything"
<RenatoSilva> * I have _no_ idea
<thumper> RenatoSilva: you need to find a real person to talk to
<RenatoSilva> yeah
<thumper> RenatoSilva: then convert them to the cause
<RenatoSilva> I will try
<thumper> :)
<thumper> it is very easy to ignore email
<RenatoSilva> anyway, I'm afraind of transporting my private SSH key to work
<RenatoSilva> *afraid
<thumper> slightly harder when they are standing in front of you
<thumper> RenatoSilva: so create another ssh key
<thumper> RenatoSilva: you can register multiple with LP
<RenatoSilva> ok, I can call it "SSH Key for Launchpad at work", ok...
<wgrant> thumper: Unfortunately you can't restrict certain SSH/OpenPGP keys to a subset of Launchpad capabilities :(
<thumper> wgrant: no
<RenatoSilva> restrict why?
<thumper> wgrant: but you can remove them and generate another if you feel that one has been compromised
<wgrant> thumper: True.
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: corkscrew + HTTPS proxy + external server == windows???
<RenatoSilva> using home pc is a non-go
<RenatoSilva> external server is my home pc?
<wgrant> Could be.
<RenatoSilva> can't be :)
<wgrant> Why not?
<wgrant> Anyway, the first step is to hunt down somebody who administers your company firewall (or one of their minions), and convince them.
<RenatoSilva> ok I think I'll try that
<wgrant> Since it's easy to work around, there's minimal security benefit in blocking outbound SSH.
<RenatoSilva> I ask if I can open a bug because if you say that will never be done, then I would not open the bug
<wgrant> RenatoSilva: Better to have a bug recorded as Won't Fix for people who might think to ask in future.
<RenatoSilva> I don't like opening a bug without a pretty good reason
<RenatoSilva> wgrant: ok
<RenatoSilva> bug 391449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391449 in launchpad "HTTPS Push" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391449
<wgrant> Is edge going to update today, since Storm has been reverted?
<nhandler> wgrant: I thought an update was scheduled for 9-10 UTC
<wgrant> nhandler: Right, but after 9 UTC pre-2.2.6 Launchpad will be gone.
<wgrant> So icon regressions won't be obvious.
<nhandler> Ah, ok wgrant
<thumper> edge gets updated with the rollout too
<wgrant> thumper: Right, but I was hoping to have a several hour windows of an up-to-date edge and 2.2.5 still being on launchpad.net.
<thumper> why?
<wgrant> Because there are still lots of missing icons that I was hoping to notice by using both during that window.
<wgrant> Once 2.2.6 is released, those icons will probably vanish forever.
<mrooney> Hmm, "Launchpad couldn't import bug #563906 from GNOME Bug Tracker.". it hasn't been able to ever update since that was linked about a week ago, from bug 388185
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 563906 could not be found
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 388185 in nautilus "grammatical error in nautilus" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/388185
<MTecknology> You guys know what... blueprints still hand out too much karma..
<robin> jml: hey
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad in ReadOnly from 0900-1000 UTC 24-June | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: — | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<robin>  bzr push lp:~scut-tang/mysql-server/mysql-6.0-infoschema
<robin> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~scut-tang/mysql-server/mysql-6.0-infoschema": The remote branch at ~scut-tang/mysql-server/mysql-6.0-infoschema has no URL specified.
<robin> What does the error msg mean?
<spm> jml: re robin's issue above. we had to do a manual "update set branch_type = 4;" yesterday, on that branch. Was killing crowberry. fwiw....
<wgrant> robin: That'd be why. Your branch was doing bad things again, so they had to hack to disable it...
<wgrant> robin: You let the push succeed, even though it took ages?
<robin> wgrant: Oh, my god.... About one hour. I see the size is not big, so I let it go
<robin> wgrant: My project mid-term evaluations is coming soon. So it is urgent for me. I am sorry.
<wgrant> robin: Do you have the .bzr.log snippet that was requested about 24 hours ago?
<mrooney> MTecknology: maybe you just undervalue blueprints ;)
<robin> wgrant: No, I upgrade my branch, so I think it would be fine and do not record logs.
<MTecknology> mrooney: that could be the case... but I gained 7,000 karma in one night of playing w/ them
<wgrant> robin: Hmm, actually, it looks like it did stack this time.
<wgrant> So it might have behaved properly.
<robin> wgrant: That means it goes to the right thing?
<wgrant> robin: What do you mean?
<robin> wgrant: I mean the situation may be improving?
<wgrant> robin: Looks like it.
<wgrant> robin: But it still took an hour to push?
<robin> wgrant: Yes. The problem is mine, or the system? Why jml do the same thing works?
<wgrant> robin: Something in your branch must be triggering a bug in Launchpad somewhere. But I'm no Launchpad developer, so I can't help with that end of things.
<robin> wgrant: ok. think you all the same.
<MTecknology> what!?
<MTecknology> you're going offline :'(
<MTecknology> Any plans how long it'll take?
<gmb> MTecknology: About an hour, hopefully; see /topic.
<gmb> 09:00-10:00 UTC.
<wgrant> Bugs should be readable this time, too.
<gmb> Yes.
<gmb> None of that... whatever silliness it was that caused the problem last time. Sorry, I'm not properly awake yet. I need intravenous tea.
<MTecknology> it's already that late
<MTecknology> 0340 here
<wgrant> gmb: isUserAffected needing launchpad.Edit, it was. But yes, tea is good.
<wgrant> So is dinner. /me goes to dinner.
<gmb> wgrant: Ah, yes. Thank you. Go eat.
<gmb> MTecknology: I'm not sure what you mean. It's 08:51 UTC, wherever you are.
<MTecknology> gmb: I mean in my tz ;)
<gmb> MTecknology: Of course. Brain, tea, etc...
<MTecknology> I guess I should just go to sleep then.....
<MTecknology> -_-
<MTecknology> I'll sqeeze in last minute stuff though
<wgrant> MTecknology: Fortunately it's readable, so you can look for bugs to fix. bzr can also commit locally, so you can fix bugs. So there's no excuse for going to sleep. Nyahah.
 * wgrant really goes to dinner.
<mrevell> Launchpad going read-only in four minutes
<MTecknology> mrevell: can I report that as a bug before it goes off? :P
<mok0> Here it's five minutes :-)
<MTecknology> here is says 1
<MTecknology> and reported
<MTecknology> birds are chirping... it's time for sleep.
<MTecknology> good luck with updates guys
<jtv> MTecknology: doing that again eh?
<MTecknology> jtv: good morning/evening
<MTecknology> ya, I enjoy my nap time
<jtv> MTecknology: good night :)
<MTecknology> hour earlier tonight :)
<MTecknology> jtv: g'evening Have a great rest of your day
<jtv> thanks!
<denny> seem to be offline rather than read-only?
<wgrant> denny: It's offline for a couple of minutes at the start, normally.
<wgrant> While they do the first bit of the upgrade and restart the serverss.
<denny> okay, thanks
 * wgrant wants to file a bug on the maintenance page.
<wgrant> mrevell: Or can you fix that without a bug?
<wgrant> http://blog.launchpad.net/maintenance, I speak of.
<mrevell> wgrant: Hey sure, what's the problem?
<wgrant> mrevell: The two launchpad-users links are distinct, and both wrong.
<mrevell> thanks for spotting that wgrant, I can fix it right now
<wgrant> Much better.
<mrevell> wgrant: :)
<thekorn> hmm, I'm sure I've read somewhere that the OPenID service is supposed to work in maintainance mode, is this correct?
<wgrant> It is.
<wgrant> I can log into some RPs, at least.
<wgrant> There would have been a few minutes there where https://launchpad.net/~username didn't work, but not long.
<wgrant> Oh, hmm, indeed. It's broken for sites that ask for a URL.
<wgrant> OOPS-1271I197
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1271I197
<thekorn> well I get timeout errors when I try to login
<wgrant> You're right.
<thekorn> like OOPS-1271C573
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1271C573
<wgrant> I can log into Canonical sites that don't ask for an OpenID identity, but just go straight to Launchpad.
<mrevell> Sorry guys, we're looking into the timeouts.
<thekorn> super, thanks
<wgrant> Is the master auth DB locked? I can get a GET through if I don't make a POST for a minute or so.
 * rowinggolfer reads topic
<rowinggolfer> explains everything, thanks
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad rollout blues, back ASAP | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: — | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<leoquant> launchpad beta down?
<dholbach> leoquant: there was a scheduled maintenance
<wgrant> Which the topic suggests doesn't seem to be going terribly well.
<jtv> leoquant: upgrade
<leoquant> oops sorry...
<rowinggolfer> who is boomer calling a poof?
 * rowinggolfer tries to cheer up the demolarised launchpad devs.
<rowinggolfer> who are hopefully toiling at the codeface
<wgrant> rowinggolfer: Sounds like they're at the dentist.
<rowinggolfer> lol.
<wgrant> Or maybe you meant demoralised :P
<rowinggolfer> heck... that's a freudian
<spm> ** fwiw, most services should be back **
<wgrant> Thanks spm.
<rowinggolfer> I'm still being refused a connection :(
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad rollout blues: Mostly Back | https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: — | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<spm> rowinggolfer: edge? lpnet?
<wgrant> bzr, I presume.
<rowinggolfer> bzr push
<rowinggolfer> bzr+ssh://rowinggolfer@bazaar.launchpad.net/~rowinggolfer/openmolar/trunk/
<spm> rowinggolfer: 'k. that's one of the 'not back yet' services. :-/
<rowinggolfer> wgrant - some molars in there, ironically
<rowinggolfer> spm - ok. no worries.
 * rowinggolfer phones lawyer
<rowinggolfer> ;)
<spm> heh
<wgrant> What was the disaster this time?
<mrevell> And we're back
<spm> mrevell: not quite.
<spm> mostly.
<bialix> bzr+ssh is not working yet, at least for me
<bialix> new translation page... hmmm... I found old interface better
<spm> bialix: yah. codehost/browse are still broke. lists as well.
<lamalex> any eta?
<bialix> before I'm as project maintainer can see is there new translations
<bialix> perhaps I need to file a bug about this
<bialix> spm: what's "lists"?
<spm> email lists
<bialix> ah, ok
<spm> lamalex: not yet; fast as we can basically
<lamalex> spm good enough for me, thanks :)
<spm> codehost should be back!
<wgrant> spm: Indeedily. Danke.
<spm> and browse. yay.
<spm> mailman/lists should be groovy too
* spm changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: — | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<spm> *** All should be good again ***
<rowinggolfer> spm - works for me!!
<rowinggolfer> thankyou
<bialix> no, not all is good. new translation page is worse than before (for me)
<jtv> bialix: in what way?
<bialix> jtv: before I'm as project maintainer can see is there new translations
<bialix> now the last modified column is gone
<bialix> how can I see is there newer translations available to package into release?
<bialix> where I should file a bug about this?
<bialix> found: rosetta
<jtv> bialix: it's still on the template overview pages, it's just that there's a new overview
<bialix> jtv: there is not template overiew page anymore
<bialix> before there is link to see all translations
<bialix> by default I saw only translations in my language
<bialix> now I see *all* translations
<bialix> and no link for template overview
<jtv> bialix: under "Templates"
<bialix> jtv: https://translations.launchpad.net/qbzr
<bialix> there is no Templates!!!
 * wgrant can't find a useful view either.
<bialix> jtv: you guys broke what was good in translations overview
<bialix> now it's much much worse
<jtv> bialix: if you browse to the trunk series, you'll see the whole thing for trunk.
<bialix> jtv: and how I should browse trunk series?
<bialix> more mouse clicks I suppose
<bialix> now it's worse
<bialix> definitely worse
<bialix> https://translations.launchpad.net/qbzr/trunk/+translations
<bialix> there is no dates either
<bialix> https://translations.launchpad.net/qbzr/trunk/+templates
<bialix> there is link to template
<bialix> https://translations.launchpad.net/qbzr/trunk/+pots/qbzr
<bialix> and only now I see dates
<bialix> now I should make 4 more clicks
<bialix> before I need 1 click
<bialix> where is improvements?
<bialix> :-(
<jtv> bialix: this way you get to see the overall status.  For getting to the translations efficiently, we're working on moving that to your personal page.
<jtv> bialix: so that'll show what you've been working on, with direct links.
<bialix> I'm talking as project maintainer right now, not as translator
<danilo> bialix: how did you see if a new language showed up before?
<bialix> you made the life for project maintainer 4 times harder
<danilo> bialix: did you have all languages set as your preferred languages?
<danilo> bialix: I disagree, we have maintainers who are so much happier now
<bialix> danilo: before I saw only my languages when I click on https://translations.launchpad.net/qbzr
<danilo> bialix: we may have made your life much harder, but lets figure out what we can do about it
<bialix> and then I was need to click on link under it that gives me full summary with dates
<danilo> bialix: well, are we talking about you as a translator or you as a project maintainer?
<bialix> I need to repeat this 3rd time: I'm talking about troubles to project maintainer
<danilo> bialix: as a maintainer, you should start on +templates page; if you have only one template, I suggest you bookmark qbzr POT page which gives you all the details you want
<bialix> danilo: look at this page: https://translations.launchpad.net/qbzr
<bialix> do you see there templates?
<danilo> bialix: well, we can always put a last changed date on that page
<bialix> danilo: that's good I'm using LP for 3 years and I know how to search things
<danilo> bialix: for project maintainers, we expect you to click right to "Templates" link near the top, if you are interested in admin-related things
<bialix> just think one sec about new users
<danilo> bialix: I agree there is a problem for you, because you are used to deal with how Launchpad was before
<wgrant> danilo: Why can't I see +templates?
<danilo> bialix: and I feel we should figure out how to best suit a user like you
<wgrant> (I have no privileges over that project)
<bialix> danilo: before the path was shorter and *obvious*
<danilo> bialix: except that it was not so obvious for translators, and for more complex projects, they couldn't see translations overview
<bialix> danilo: now I need to click 4 more tim,es and it's not obvious
<danilo> bialix: ok, understood; you said something about filing a bug; so, please do that, and we can go on with it there
<danilo> bialix: solution can be even better for you (i.e. we could add "last modified on" directly on the translations.lp.net/qbzr page)
<bialix> that will be the best
<bigon> is it normal that pkg uploaded to a ppa this morning before the maintainance was still not availliable?
<bigon> available
<bialix> danilo: what is lp/translations UI version I should mention in the bug?
<danilo> bialix: don't worry about it, I'll be triaging bugs and we'll know what is it about
<bialix> k
<thekorn_> allenap: thanks a bunch for this awesome new advanced search option for tags
<allenap> thekorn_: Cool, you're welcome. I hope it works properly now :)
<thekorn_> allenap: but this bug made my day: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/zeitgeist/+bugs?field.tag=*+-boobar&field.tags_combinator=ANY
<thekorn_> :)
<wgrant> 1.7M bugs. You've got a lot of work to do!
<allenap> thekorn_: Oh my, that's a good one :)
 * allenap is not quite sure how the tag passes validation :-/
<bialix> danilo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/391569
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 391569 in rosetta "overview page should show last edit date to help project maintainers" [Undecided,New]
<danilo> bialix: great, thanks
<bialix> I hope my point makes sense not only for me
<danilo> wgrant: about not seeing templates, in general, it's aimed only at maintainers and administrators to be able to manipulate them; if you've got good reasoning for seeing it (it would be just a simple list for you, but it would be one more item in the UI for users to be confused about, which is why it's not listed yet)
<wgrant> danilo: How can I see templates otherwise?
<danilo> wgrant: (and to finish my sentence), if you've got a good reason for seeing it, please file a bug :)
<wgrant> Hiding information because I can't change it isn't a good idea.
<danilo> wgrant: well, usually, you'd only be interested in languages, and you can see templates just like in ubuntu: you browse to a language, and see all pofiles which correspond to potemplates
<bialix> wgrant: even though I'm maintainer of project it's not obvious how to reach templates page
<danilo> wgrant: it's hidden because there's not anything you would want to do about it
<danilo> wgrant: what would you like to do with a list of templates?
<wgrant> danilo: Get to the template page, for one thing.
<danilo> wgrant: I am not saying you are not correct in asking for it, I am just interested in why would you want to do it? unless there's a reason, I wouldn't want to expose it
<wgrant> I can only get to that by guessing that I should go into a translation, then go up a level.
<danilo> wgrant: that's not an answer, because then I have a question: why would you want to get into a template in a project you are not maintaining?
<wgrant> I've no need for it - I speak only English. But nowhere else in Launchpad seems to make things hard to find just because I can't alter those things.
<danilo> wgrant: I am mostly looking for "because I want to achieve this"; having stuff complicated for those who want to do stuff that's not common is not too bad imo
<danilo> wgrant: ok, so I'd say the question is: what are the benefits from hiding list of templates from everyone (i.e. less clutter), and how does it compare to benefits of showing it
<wgrant> danilo: Launchpad already has much worse clutter; an extra navigation tab won't hurt. What you are doing seems inconsistent with the rest of Launchpad.
<danilo> wgrant: people are already struggling to find stuff they do need in LP, I don't want to put stuff they don't need in their face; but I could be wrong, and if someone comes up with a valid request, sure, we'll think about it
<wgrant> The only information that everybody shouldn't be able to view is something private.
<danilo> wgrant: yeah, that's called active UI design :) we didn't do much of that before, but we try to do more of it, and it means not being completely consistent with what LP did before
<danilo> because what LP did, was usually a mess
<wgrant> This is true.
<wgrant> But I don't like this move much.
<danilo> wgrant: well, it might make sense to list all templates on the basic overview page, somewhere near the bottom; but then we've got an ugly problem with projects which have hundreds/tens of templates
<wgrant> danilo: I think the import queue is less useful to a normal user than a template list.
<danilo> wgrant: anyway, if you feel like it's really important, please file a bug, and I'll discuss it with beuno and we'll either do something about it, or agree to disagree
<wgrant> I don't feel it's really important. I just wondered why it was like this.
<danilo> wgrant: that might be true today (when imports usually happen in a few minutes), so point taken
 * bialix agrees with wgrant
<danilo> wgrant: so, perhaps we can remove import queue from the list of tabs as well
<wgrant> danilo: ... that wasn't my intention.
<danilo> wgrant: well, I'd say that they are actually more important, because import queue allows you to see when a file you uploaded as a translator will be imported, or if it was imported already
<danilo> wgrant: we'd certainly keep import queue available, but perhaps not that much into anybody's face
<wgrant> danilo: But I as a translator can't see the template list? I haven't used Translations, so I don't know all about this.
<danilo> wgrant: why would you want to see them? as a translator, you would work on a single language; browse into that language, and you'll see a list of all templates you can translate to that language
<wgrant> danilo: Why do I as a normal user want to see a bug list?
<wgrant> I just need to file bugs and look at the duplicate finder.
<danilo> wgrant: to see if what you are filing is a duplicate?\
<bialix> danilo: is casual translator have rights to upload po files? I thought it's available only for project maintainers
<wgrant> +filebug does that for me.
<danilo> wgrant: to see if any one of them has a solution for your problem?
<wgrant> bialix: That was my impression.
<danilo> bialix: translators can upload files to their own language
<bialix> hmmm
<danilo> bialix: they can download PO file, work in an offline PO editor (such as POedit, Kbabel, Gtranslator,...) and upload that file back
<bialix> it's make sense, yes.
<danilo> wgrant: so, granted, I agree it would be a good practice to allow people to see how a project is structured, and see what templates their projects have
<wgrant> danilo: Launchpad has a huge problem with splitting views between different roles.
<danilo> wgrant: but, it would take careful consideration to not hurt how translators would use the application
<wgrant> It shouldn't hide them entirely.
<danilo> wgrant: ok, point taken; you are free to file it as a bug, if we can come up with the right place to put the link on (or just let it be accessible once you follow a pasted link), it should be an easy fix
<alkisg> I'm trying to send a message to my team mailing list and I get "linux.sch.gr@lists.launchpad.net  local delivery failed" - what could cause this?
<danilo> alkisg: is that from recently?
<alkisg> danilo: yes, right now
<alkisg> (and another one 1 hour ago)
<danilo> alkisg: I've heard of some troubles with email set-up a few days ago, let me check on it now
<alkisg> Thanks
<danilo> alkisg: it should all be working correctly; can you please forward the two rejection emails to feedback@launchpad.net and someone who knows more about it will check up on it
<alkisg> Thank you danilo :)
<bogdanbiv> Hello!
* mars changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: mars | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<mvo> hi, I get timeout from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager now, is that a known issue?
<mvo> i.e. LP not fully back up yet or something?
 * mars looks
<mars> ah, need to shut of my beta tester redirection to edge...
<mars> mvo, that page came up for me in maybe three or four seconds.  Did you try reloading it?
<mars> mvo, regarding that page in particular - some high-traffic pages, like launchpad.net/ubuntu, are known to time out on occasion.
<mvo> mars: thanks, how its back
<mars> we have a "performance week" every two months or so where everyone hacks on things like page timeouts.  I'm sure one of the registry guys has that page page on their "to fix" list :)
<mars> mvo, no problem
<cumulus007> Hi, some source code is visible on this page: https://edge.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/karmic
<mars> cumulus007, looking
<mars> cumulus007, !
<cumulus007> you can see it too?
<mars> cumulus007, thanks for point that out.  Thankfully, it's just JavaScript.  I'll hand it off to the team :)
<cumulus007> Okay :)
<mars> sinzui, ping, ^ care to take a look at the above page?  May need an RC fix.
<sinzui> NO
<sinzui> The fix is already in PQM/buildbot
<sinzui> The bug already has two dupes
<mars> sinzui, oh good, thanks :)
<yusufshunan> hi! i am trying to login to launchpad using my email address but it says that the email belong to a group... how can i login to launchpad using the email address
<yusufshunan> when i try to login i get the error "The email address ___ belongs to a team, and teams cannot log in to Launchpad."
<yusufshunan> how can i delete the team and assign the email address to me
<mars> yusufshunan, what team address are you using?
<yusufshunan> my email address is shunan@maldicore.com
<yusufshunan> the team is https://launchpad.net/~maldicore
<sinzui> yusufshunan: this is not good. you can never use your email address for a team, because you cannot get it back
<yusufshunan> how about when the team is deleted? it that possible? how to do that?
<sinzui> yusufshunan: We need an admin to do db surgery to change the team's address to you, because that address is permanent, even if you try to remove the team or change its email address.
<bac> yusufshunan: the team is using hussain.maldicore@gmail.com as its address, not the one you listed above.
<yusufshunan> i know, it is my college, i changed the address to him... but even than when i try to login using the my email address it says that it belong to the team
<sinzui> that is true as I said before, the address is still there, but it cannot be seen
<yusufshunan> how to get the email back?
<sinzui> yusufshunan: we can ask an admin on your behalf. You cannot because you cannot login to ask a question. (yes there is some irony here)
<mars> heh :)
<yusufshunan> :)
<yusufshunan> sinzui: thanks!
<sinzui> yusufshunan: I created question https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/75193 for you. I'll assign it to an admin now
<yusufshunan> sinzui: can you change the question to delete the team? as it is an inactive team of 2 members :)
<sinzui> yusufshunan: that will not fix the address. Launchpad rarely deletes, the team would be deactivated, not gone
<yusufshunan> ok, so does that mean hussain.maldicore@gmail.com would be assigned to the team and than he will not be able to use the email to login to launchpad in the future?
<yusufshunan> that would be bad too!
<huxain> yusufshunan: that email is assigned to the team only. for my launchpad account i use hussain@maldicore.com
<yusufshunan> ok cool... thanks!
<sinzui> Oh have I messed up the instructions about who gets the email address
<sinzui> yusufshunan: what is your launchpad-id the ~ part in the url
<yusufshunan> he he! itz ok! keep the question as it is...
<yusufshunan> thanks!
<sinzui> ok
<sinzui> yusufshunan: the admins are in a very long meeting. I don't think your address will be fixed until tomorrow. When I receive notice, I will send you and email to login/reset your password to restore access.
<yusufshunan> sinzui: thatz more than i was expecting... thanks dude!
<yusufshunan> :)
<huxain> sinzui: i have edited the question
<RainCT> Hi
<mars> hi RainCT
<RainCT> Launchpad is rejecting the mails I send to @lists.launchpad.net.. eg., http://paste.ubuntu.com/202975/plain/
 * mars looks
<mars> RainCT, destined for the Gnome Zeitgeist list?
<RainCT> mars: for the list here: https://launchpad.net/~zeitgeist
<mars> RainCT, and you are a member of the zeitgeist team?
<RainCT> mars: Yes (even an admin, actually)
<mars> RainCT, ok :)
<mars> I wonder if that is due to the mail outage we had yesterday...
<mars> barry, ping
<barry> mars: pong
<mars> hi barry, just wondering, RainCT got a "local delivery failed" error for something he sent to the ~zeitgeist list (he's a team admin)
<barry> mars, RainCT danilos reported the same thing internally.  we're investigating
<mars> barry, since you are the mailman founder, would your wizardly skills happen to illuminate an immediate and obvious answer?
<mars> barry, cool, thanks :)
<barry> mars: it doesn't appear to be a mailman problem.  something with the exim for lists.launchpad.net i suspect
<mars> barry, yeah, that's what I was wondering :/
<mars> barry, is it still happening?  Or was it just a temporary outage?
<barry> mars: unknown at this point
<barry> mars: but that's two independent reports at least, so probably still happening
<mars> RainCT, did you try re-sending the message?
<RainCT> yes
<RainCT> failed too
<mars> barry, ^
<barry> maybe exim just needs a restart
<mars> RainCT, thanks for reporting the problem
<RainCT> No problem. Thanks for looking at it.
<mac9416> Hello, when will Launchpad be back up?
<spm> mac9416: errr... it is up. ???
<mac9416> spm, a friend just won five bucks ;-) The mailing list for my project didn't work a few minutes ago.
<mac9416> I'll try again.
 * huxain is away: away
<mac9416> Fly away. Be free!
<mars> mac9416, it looks like the exim server that handles the mailing lists is having issues - we're working on it right now.
<mac9416> mars, OK, thanks a lot :-)
<mars> ok, need to step out for a bit
<mac9416> mars, get that mail server working ;-)
* mars changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: mars (out, back in μ minutes) | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<boredandblogging> i'm trying to remove a team, but keep getting an error
<Jon[Away]> jon
<Jon[Away]> You stole my nick.
<Jon> Thats what you get.
<mac9416> :-P
<Jon> I just love it when idiots like you steal my nick, I can ghost hem.
<Jon> =P
<mac9416> Well, y'know jon is kinda common. See, I have a very unique nick :-P
<Jon> lol
<kirkland> does launchpad support vhosts?
<kirkland> could the qemu project point bugs.qemu.org to bugs.launchpad.net/qemu ?
<sladen> congratulations on the new release.  ...and even more clicks and page refreshes required to add a bug as occuring in a second project... :)
<Jon> What is launchpad?
<kirkland> Jon: http://launchpad.net
<Jon> What is it first?
<Jon> I dont go to random websites.
<RainCT> Jon: what are you doing here if you don't know what Launchpad is? :P
<Jon> idk
<Jon> Wonderin what it is.
<Jon> Anyone wanna tell me?
<RainCT> Jon: open the page and there it explains what it is
<kirkland> Jon: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launchpad_(website)
<Jon> ...
<kirkland> Jon: is wikipedia less random?
<Jon> no thanks
<Jon> im too busy
<kirkland> "Launchpad is a web application and web site supporting software development, particularly that of free software. Launchpad is developed and maintained by Canonical Ltd."
<Jon> ok
<Jon> whats it do?
<RainCT> but apparently not busy enough as to be in a random channel and ask questions
<Jon> sit around and use storage and ram?
<Jon> Meh
<Jon> bbl
 * Jon away
<zirpu> must be british.
<RainCT> lol
<Jon> ...
<Jon> no im not
<Jon> Fine,
<RainCT> he was pretty boring for a troll :P
<RainCT> btw, Wikipedia says «Mark Shuttleworth announced at OSCON that the *complete* source code is expected to be released within the next twelve months»
<RainCT> ah, ignore that
* mars changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: mars | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<cody-somerville> Marking a targetted task as won't fix will close it, right?
<mars> kirkland, Launchpad does not support vhosts
<beuno> cody-somerville, it should, yes
<kirkland> mars: any plans to one day?
<mars> IIRC, we looked at vhosts last year - don't remember the story behind it though
<cody-somerville> beuno, Can you help me understand the status of LP #358641?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 358641 in netbook-launcher "Incorrect Translation in Spanish Network (ENG)->Red (SPA) ¿?-> Rojo (red colour)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358641
<beuno> cody-somerville, the bug is clear
<beuno> bad translation
<cody-somerville> beuno, the bug status is now
<cody-somerville> beuno, approving the karmic target makes the UI understandable
<beuno> you've declined it for Jaunty
<cody-somerville> beuno, refresh
<cody-somerville> beuno, its much more understandable now
<cody-somerville> beuno, (note: I don't have any trouble understanding the bug, its the launchpad UI)
<beuno> ah
<beuno> yes
<beuno> I see what you mean
<mars> that's a really busy bug
<cody-somerville> beuno, I think that if a bug gets targeted, it should automatically get targeted to the trunk or w/e its called
<beuno> cody-somerville, would you like to file a bug about this wierd way of interacting with series targeting?
<beuno> agreed
<cody-somerville> beuno, will do
<beuno> cody-somerville, thanks. It's something we need to fix, as it's where Launchpad should shine the most.
<cody-somerville> beuno, also, now that the two packages don't have that little icon to indicate a drop down, it looks like thw two packages belong to the Ubuntu Netbook Remix Launcher project instead of Ubuntu
<cody-somerville> beuno, which is pretty neat if that were true
<warp10> I have received an email messege from a LP ML (that is: Mythbuntu-documentation) I'm not subscribed to. Anyone knows if it is a known LP bug?
<beuno> cody-somerville, true. Abother UI bug.
<mars> warp10, just a moment, I'll look into it
<mars> warp10, what is your launchpad username?  I'd like to check the team memberships
<warp10> mars: warp10
<mars> thanks
<mars> hmm
<mars> warp10, does it state the rational "You are receiving this message because...", at the bottom of the mail?
<barry> mars: et al.  i believe we've fixed our lists.launchpad.net problem.  you should be good to go now. please ping me if you have any more bounces
<warp10> mars: Nope! I can paste or forward you the message, headers included, if you want to give a deeper look
<mars> barry, ^ looking at warp10's message
<mars> warp10, please, that would help
<mars> it doesn't look like you have any direct or indirect relation to mythbuntu-documentation
<warp10> mars: your email?
<warp10> mars: indeed. Never been part of it
<barry> warp10: does the message you received have the mythbuntu-documentation footer?
<mars> mac9416, RainCT, mailing lists should be back online.
<mac9416> mars, thanks so much, man :-)
<warp10> mars: just sent. It's the whole raw message, just like gmail gives to me.
<RainCT> mars: great, thanks
<warp10> mars: if you mean the links to post, unsubscribe, etc: yeas, it has
<mars> barry, ^
<barry> mars: sorry, what am i supposed to look at?
<barry> warp10: you are subscribe dto the ~mythbuntu-documentation mailing list
<barry> warp10: if your lp id is also "warp10" that is :)
<mars> barry, it is :)
<barry> there ya go then!
<warp10> barry: 1) I wonder why, since I'm not part of the team; 2) I don't see that ML listed in my +editemails page
<warp10> barry: mars: brb in about 20 mins.
<mars> barry, I don't see warp10 on https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-documentation/+mailing-list-subscribers ?
<barry> mars: first entry!
<mars> barry, sorry, I'm blind today
<barry> warp10: could you be a member of the mythbuntu team?
<barry> warp10: in which case, you'd be a member of mythbuntu-documentation by virtue of indirect membership
<barry> warp10: i can't tell about #2, though i suppose that could be a display bug.  how many entries are on your #editemails page?
<andrea-bs> maybe he was an indirect member: motu => ubuntu-dev => ubuntu-dev-without-bugmail => mythbuntu => mythbuntu-documentation  (ubuntu-dev-without-bugmail is a deactivated member of mythbuntu)
<mars> andrea-bs, maybe.  That relation doesn't show up on https://edge.launchpad.net/~warp10/+participation, because it isn't active, but the subscription would still exist.
<mars> barry, ^ a possible explanation if the list doesn't show up on +editmails, either
<andrea-bs> in any case, launchpad should show the subscription on +editemails and let the user to unsubscribe
<warp10> barry: I'm not in the mythbuntu team, and actually I don't see any good reason why I should be part of mythbuntu. andrea-bs'idea doesn't look good, I don't see any relationship between ubuntu-dev and mythbuntu, at a first glance
<warp10> barry: regarding 2#: I have 22 entries
<barry> warp10: just a sec, otp
<barry> warp10: very strange.  when you visit ~mythbuntu-documentation, it tells you that you are not a member of the team?
<warp10> barry: Yeah, it does: "You are not a member of this team."
<barry> warp10: could this possibly be bug 287248
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287248 in launchpad-registry "+mailing-list-subscribers shows people who aren't team members" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287248
<warp10> barry: not sure, looks like this one involves the pending members thing, mostly. But maybe there is a common cause, don't know
<barry> warp10: can you add your own experience to that bug?  we can at least investigate
<warp10> barry: yeah, I'm writing a comment rigt now :)
<barry> thanks!
<beuno> leonardr, do you know if the issue with uploading attachments with launchpadlib is solved?
<warp10> barry: I just sent the comment, but now I'm wondering if the raw email message (that I sent to mars too) could help you triaging.
<barry> warp10: it definitely could
<barry> warp10: can you sanitize it and paste it?
<warp10> barry: sure! What do you prefer, attachment or pastebin?
<barry> warp10: attach to the bug would be great
 * warp10 nods
<leonardr> beuno, i don't think it is. i would need to land a launchpadlib branch to fix it, and i can't land  any launchpadlib branches until gary switches us over to buildout
<Sam-I-Am> hey guys, i'm having a problem with a particular PPA and dependency management
<beuno> leonardr, thanks
<Sam-I-Am> as in, this particular PPA isn't giving me an option to add dependencies
<rockstar> cprov, ^^
<mars> rockstar, beat me to it :)
<rockstar> mars, yeah, I was expecting though.  :)
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: which one ?
<Sam-I-Am> ionosphere80/msk-11
<Sam-I-Am> i thought it might just be my browser... hacking the URL to add dependencies seems to have worked... but neither firefox nor opera show the usual options on the ppa's home page
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: just added it to my PPA -> https://edge.launchpad.net/~cprov/+archive/experimental
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: the 'Edit dependency' link is on the new details-table in the PPA page
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: below the repository-size (the section that is asynchronously loaded).
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: found it ?
<Sam-I-Am> so on this url i see the usual repo size, build dependencies, etc...
<Sam-I-Am> https://launchpad.net/~ionosphere80/+archive/msk-1
<Sam-I-Am> however, this one doesnt show it...
<Sam-I-Am> https://launchpad.net/~ionosphere80/+archive/msk-11
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: isn't that the PPA you want to use as build-dep ?
<Sam-I-Am> no, i need that one to depend on msk-1 and msk-2
<Sam-I-Am> and i dont see the usual place to edit those
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: are you Matt Kassawara ?
<Sam-I-Am> i hacked the url for it to add /+edit-dependencies and got to the right place...
<Sam-I-Am> yes
<Sam-I-Am> thats me
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: ah, cool
<Sam-I-Am> yeah, my real name apparently isnt sam
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: the msk-11 has no uploads yet, that's why it doesn't allow you to tweak the dependencies
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: it's an UI bug
<Sam-I-Am> for the others i seem to remember adding dependencies right after i created the PPA... so the first upload would get built correctly.
<Sam-I-Am> i just uploaded a bind9 package a few mins ago... it should be showing up somewhere.
<Sam-I-Am> i got the accepted email
<Sam-I-Am> still claims no packages tho... nothing building.
<Sam-I-Am> wait, nevermind, upload got stuck
<Sam-I-Am> ok, now its uploaded
<Sam-I-Am> too many ppas :/
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: yes, you are right, we don't show 'Edit dependencies' for empty PPAs and we should.
<Sam-I-Am> huh, wonder how i did it before... guess they all broke the first time around.
<Sam-I-Am> could have sworn i was able to do it...
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: can you please file a bug about it, in most of the cases you already know what dependencies to set before start uploading.
<Sam-I-Am> sure
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: you were, this ui change landed today.
<Sam-I-Am> ha, so i'm not nuts then...
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: just a little bit ;)
<Sam-I-Am> ha, thanks... lots of people tell me that for some reason
 * cprov suspects it's mostly because of the misleading nickname
<cprov> Mr Matt :)
<Sam-I-Am> lol
<Sam-I-Am> lots of the folks i know from irc and in person call me sam... although i think rockstar calls me matt
<cprov> Sam-I-Am: so, that's it then, thanks for pointing this problem, file a bug and the fix will be in edge.l.n in a blink.
<cprov> but he is a rockstar! :)
<Sam-I-Am> i call him paul...
<cprov> ehe, I like to think we are a bunch of funny people ...
 * cprov dashes for dinner
<Sam-I-Am> thanks man
 * Sam-I-Am files bug
<cprov-afk> Sam-I-Am: no, thank you for using PPAs and helping us to get it right.
<Sam-I-Am> once i figured the dependencies out they're working quite well
<Sam-I-Am> i think i have 11 of them now...
<Sam-I-Am> if someones going to break something, its me!
<cprov-afk> Sam-I-Am: cool! I saw, you have quite a lot of ppas
<cprov-afk> Sam-I-Am: the dependencies are not super-easy to understand, you're right. We could extend the docs and also point to example in LP
<Sam-I-Am> cprov-afk: yeah, coming from an environment where i built everything in chroots and had quite a bit of control over the build environment its been fun
<Sam-I-Am> cprov-afk: the cant-upload-binaries was the first thing that got me
<Sam-I-Am> i havent found a way to build source (-S) and binaries in the same run... upload the source to launchpad and keep the binaries on my local build box.
<maxb> The default is to build source and binaries in one run
<maxb> You'd just need to construct a suitable _source.changes file afterwards
<Sam-I-Am> hmmm, dpkg-buildpackage seems to build one or the other... unless i'm missing something.
<Sam-I-Am> i use dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -kgpgkey
<Sam-I-Am> then i need to use another with -S to get the source package for launchpad
<maxb> You are missing something. It builds both
<maxb> unless you use -S/-b/-B to ask for subsets
<Sam-I-Am> hmm... i dont remember it building a source.changes file without the -S
<maxb> Sam-I-Am: It does not
<maxb> 21:54 < maxb> The default is to build source and binaries in one run
<maxb> 21:55 < maxb> You'd just need to construct a suitable _source.changes file afterwards
<Sam-I-Am> yeah
<Sam-I-Am> i was trying to grok that...
<Sam-I-Am> how does one construct one of those considering the checksums?
<Sam-I-Am> well, signingh
<maxb> Use debsign
<maxb> it can sign or resign a .changes and/or .dsc
<maxb> So all you need to add, is a little bit of sed and grep to delete the binary bits from the changes file
<maxb> Of course, you could just run dpkg-buildpackage -S; dpkg-buildpackage -b, and that would scarely take longer
<Sam-I-Am> yeah, or lately its just let launchpad do it for me...
<Sam-I-Am> but sometimes i want the package sooner
<Sam-I-Am> are there any plans to produce statistics on # of downloads for a PPA?
<beuno> Sam-I-Am, yes
<Sam-I-Am> curious if anyone besides me uses my ppas...
<beuno> it's being worked on
<Sam-I-Am> cool
<Sam-I-Am> another question... is there any way on the main launchpad web site to search for PPAs containing packages matching a certain string?
<Sam-I-Am> seems that would be a good way to find custom builds of stuff that might be useful
<mars> Sam-I-Am, have you tried "ppa some-custom-string" in the search field, in the upper right?
<Sam-I-Am> well, looking at the main search box in the middle of the launchpad.net home page...
<mars> Sam-I-Am, or you could try this (not sure if it would work): inurl:ppa some-custom-string
<Sam-I-Am> i tried "ppa slapd" and "ppa openldap" thinking it might find my packages
<mars> Sam-I-Am, that is the same search box, so it should work
 * mars tries it
<Sam-I-Am> my PPAs are named msk-1, msk-2 ... respectively, but their aliases contain things like "openldap" and "gnutls"
<Sam-I-Am> figured those... or the packages within, might be searchable
<mars> this turned up a few results: https://launchpad.net/+search?field.text=inurl%3Appa+openldap&field.actions.search=Search
<mars> it is still just a simple keyword-based search though
<Sam-I-Am> yes it did
<Sam-I-Am> its just not very intuitive... like a specific PPA search function
<Sam-I-Am> time to head home...
<ajmitch> Sam-I-Am: it's certainly possible, but I've only seen it done by a site not on launchpad
<ajmitch> ppa-search.appspot.com iirc
<Sam-I-Am> ahh
<Sam-I-Am> just a thought...
* mars changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
#launchpad 2009-06-25
<arand> how can I add another package to a newly created bug report: Bug #391949
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391949 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-71 "nvidia-glx issues on GeForce 2 go" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391949
<wgrant> arand: "Also affects distribution...". Or do you want to change it to a different package, removing the old one?
<arand> wgrant: I'd like to add nvidia-glx-96 along with current -71 as affected.
<arand> Ah, figured it now, a bit odd to go for distro when I'm only adding anothe pkh
<savvas> Is this error known on launchpad code? I see a piece of coding above the header: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/unetbootin/trunk http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/7985/screenshotznp.png
<lifeless> looks like java script
<wgrant> savvas: There have been about 7 bugs filed about that so far.
<lifeless> and it doesn't show up for me
<lifeless> try hitting ctrl-F5
<wgrant> lifeless: You're an ~admin.
<wgrant> It's only shown if you don't have launchpad.Edit on the series.
<lifeless> wgrant: ah
<lifeless> wgrant: thanks :)
<savvas> thanks wgrant :)
<drizztbsd> hi
<drizztbsd> i have a problem :)
<drizztbsd> The following source cannot be copied: dhcpcd 1:3.2.3-4~drizzt1 in karmic (a different source with the same version is published in the destination archive)
<drizztbsd> but in https://launchpad.net/~timothy-redaelli/+archive/ppa i have not dhcpcd
<wgrant> drizztbsd: Not even an old deleted one?
<drizztbsd> yes, i have an old deleted one
<wgrant> That would do it.
<drizztbsd> should i wait some times to make the system purge?
<wgrant> The error message is slightly wrong, but it means pretty much what it says.
<drizztbsd> or should i make a (useless) version bump?
<wgrant> I'm pretty sure you'll never be able to have a source with the same version, because of the confusion that will cause.
<wgrant> Why is the version bump useless?
<drizztbsd> ok. thanks. i will do a version bump
<wgrant> It's a different package, isn't it?
<wgrant> noodles775: Ahhhh, I'm glad the package pages are finally get redesigned.
<noodles775> wgrant: you don't miss much do you ;). If you've got thoughts and suggestions, please add them!
<noodles775> wgrant: sorry for the scant notes... I just created the page to upload the photos...
<wgrant> noodles775: What's that table on the DSPR page?
 * noodles775 looks
<wgrant> I don't see how the tick/cross makes sense.
<wgrant> Oh, are those representing the build status?
<noodles775> wgrant: yes, trying to summarise all the binaries produced by the DSPR (and their states)
<noodles775> Grr... forgot that f-spot doesn't rotate the original image...
<wgrant> noodles775: I strongly dislike F-Spot's approach at dealing with photos.
<wgrant> noodles775: Back to the build status... it's surely an implementation detail that the -doc is arch-all, and the build status is DAS-wide, so why show it in each row?
<wgrant> I'd put a download link there, not a build status icon.
<noodles775> wgrant: I thought that was what the dashes in intrepid-amd64/jaunty-lpia were indicating?
<wgrant> noodles775: They make sense if it's a build status matrix.
<wgrant> But the build statuses don't need to be represented in a matrix.
<noodles775> wgrant: other thoughts on how could you summarise all the relevant information?
<wgrant> noodles775: So, I'd put the build status in the header, next to the DAS name. The ticks/crosses/dashes then get replaced with download or DASBPR:+index links, with the -doc package's intrepid/amd64 and jaunty/lpia columns somehow indicating that they are special.
<noodles775> wgrant: I don't see how you could put the status in the header without collapsing multiple statuses (and hence not seeing which build failed etc.), but I'm probably not visualising your thoughts well...
<noodles775> if you've got a minute markup the image in gimp and I'll upload your version to the page too.
<noodles775> (sorry, *you* can upload your version :) )
<wgrant> noodles775: Sure.
<noodles775> thanks!
<wgrant> But there's only one Build per DAS on that page, so there's only one status per DAS, so there should be no problem with putting it in each column header.
<wgrant> But let me attack it with GIMP.
<wgrant> noodles775: Ah, actually, that image is rotated. But Firefox doesn't respect the EXIF data. I smell a bug.
<noodles775> aha!
 * wgrant waits for slow Australian uploads...
<noodles775> heh
<wgrant> noodles775: https://dev.launchpad.net/SoyuzPackageUI?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=package_release_details_wgrant.jpg
<wgrant> Those squares are my realistic imitations of the LP binary package icons.
<wgrant> And the lighter ones are my badly thought out way to represent that they're not really from that build.
<wgrant> (those package icons are links to the DASBPR)
<noodles775> bigjools: Regarding wgrant's mockup-suggestion above... do you remember why we needed to display the status in each row... I remember there being lots of discussion around that matrix display, but can't remember why?
<wgrant> I thought there must have been a reason for it.
<wgrant> But I can't see why... it's all or nothing, apart from arch-indeps.
<noodles775> Yeah, I'm pretty sure there was, but can't remember...
<noodles775> beuno might have some thoughts too... I think he was keen for download links there too from memory ^^^
<wgrant> I'm torn over whether to give a view or download link. Maybe both, since the series name in the column header should make it wide enough.
<wgrant> I guess if you don't link to the DASBPR view, you have to find some other place to link to it. That could be awkward.
<noodles775> Unless it's possible to display/pull-in the relevant info in the drill-down for the binary?
<wgrant> I guess.
<wgrant> Speaking of that... how do you plan to do that?
<wgrant> There are several possible choices for which data to show there.
<wgrant> As the BPRs from different DASs don't have to be anything like each other.
<noodles775> huh? It's all generated from the one source package right?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> But the binary information is generated by the source, not encoded in it.
<wgrant> They should generally be pretty similar, but dependencies often differ.
<noodles775> Just dependencies? or other things too?
<wgrant> Anything can. But not much does.
<noodles775> I guess it's a matter of (1) what is most useful for the user, while also (2) what is possible within the constraints
<noodles775> aha
<wgrant> It would be really nice if the data model was simple, with one build per architecture and all binary data matching. But that's not how things work :(
<noodles775> Yup.
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: salgado | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<scut_tang> jml: hey. It seems my branch is banned?
<scut_tang> jml: I am robin
<salgado> scut_tang, I don't think jml is around at this time.  maybe I could help you?
<bjsnider> how about adding support for html in ppa descriptions?
<salgado> bjsnider, what exacly do you want HTML for?  just to add some hyperlinks or something else?
<bjsnider> styling
<bjsnider> maybe links
<bjsnider> even just bold/italic/underline would be nice
<salgado> that sounds feasible.  what do you think about that, bigjools?
 * bigjools reads scrollback
<bigjools> yes, it would be nice
<bigjools> we could support a limited subset of HTML
<wgrant> I think there are more appropriate markup languages.
<bigjools> please file a bug
<bigjools> please file a bug saying you need markup, without specifying HTML :)
<bjsnider> if i get html i can proceed to the next step: world domination
<bigjools> James Bond would win
<wgrant> bigjools: While you're here... did you see noodles775's question earlier?
<bigjools> sort of but I am missing a bunch of context
<bjsnider> you all know to much now. i'll have to do something about that
<wgrant> bigjools: Why does https://dev.launchpad.net/SoyuzPackageUI?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=package_release_details.jpg have all of the statuses split out?
<wgrant> Rather than something like https://dev.launchpad.net/SoyuzPackageUI?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=package_release_details_wgrant.jpg
<bigjools> I don't remember
<bigjools> that was drawn up nearly 5 months ago!
<wgrant> Oh, I see.
<bigjools> I'm kinda busy with other stuff right now, can you ping me next week and I'll re-read stuff over the weekend
<wgrant> Sure. Thanks.
<bigjools> wgrant: any of your input would be great though, we're implementing this stuff after we open source
<bjsnider> someone suggested using Markdown in bug 30002, which is a different bug than mine but a similar request
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 30002 in launchpad-foundations "Cannot add HTML markup (or other formatting) in descriptions" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/30002
<wgrant> bigjools: Although nobody seems to actually know exactly what is happening and when with regard to open sourcing any more...
<bigjools> wgrant: why do you say that?
<wgrant> bigjools: All the concrete dates have been removed from the wiki, August is cited as a possibility, and things change every few days.
<bigjools> wgrant: well check with kfogel if you have questions, he's the person who edits that page
<wgrant> bigjools: Thanks.
<wgrant> kfogel: Around?
<scut_tang> salgado: I am sorry to reply to you so late.
<salgado> scut_tang, no worries
<scut_tang> salgado: My situation is so complicated. jml knows more about that. Do you know when does he have time?
<salgado> scut_tang, later today, probably. right now it's quite late on his side
<scut_tang> salgado: OK, thank you ~
<kfogel> wgrant: hey
<mxpxpod> if the subversion structure has changed for a project that is being mirrored on launchpad, how do I change the URL?
<mxpxpod> when I register a release URL pattern, can it have more than one * in it?
<beuno> sinzui, ^
<sinzui> mxpxpod: No, only one pattern. I believe there is a bug requesting support for multiples. The pattern is very flexible you can provide a general one that can match a lot of urls
<mxpxpod> sinzui: I'm trying to match http://downloads.dojotoolkit.org/release-1.3.x/release-1.3.x-src.tar.gz
<mxpxpod> sinzui: so I kind of need multiple *'s
<sinzui> mxpxpod The is a regular expression, a python one.
<mxpxpod> sinzui: oh, you can use regexps?
<sinzui> mxpxpod:  The example is showing .*, and the code certainly is a Python RE
<sinzui> http://downloads.dojotoolkit.org/release-1.3\..*/release-1.3\..*-src.tar.gz is overly precise. '.' is both in the name and in the pattern So the match is fuzzier than the explaination appears
<mxpxpod> ah
<mxpxpod> and how often are those checked?
<sinzui> mxpxpod: I think the productreleasefinder extracts a safe place to start crawling pages, and it if find a link that patches that pattern, it downloads the file and attaches it to the series
<mxpxpod> sinzui: so, you have to have the series already created?
<sinzui> mxpxpod: it runs twice a day, but it is batched. A site should be scanned a couple times a week
<mxpxpod> wait, that's not what I mean
<mxpxpod> will it attach the files it finds to a release already created? or will it create releases for you?
<sinzui> mxpxpod: series (where you set the url pattern) -> milestone -> release.
<sinzui> The PRF will create the milestone if it does not find it.
<mxpxpod> ah, cool
<sinzui> mxpxpod: that too. It makes milestones and release as needed
<sinzui> mxpxpod: The PRF has been borked for a few weeks A fill fix will land early next week
<mxpxpod> sinzui: thank you
<savvas> can someone fix the "Read about uploading" link to https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Uploading  instead of "PPA/Uploading"? The wiki page https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading redirects to the first page, but as https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Uploading?action=show&redirect=Packaging%2FPPA%2FUploading and doesn't go to the bookmark #Uploading in firefox 3
<savvas> (next to "Upload packages" at e.g. https://edge.launchpad.net/~medigeek/+archive/ppa )
<matsubara> savvas, could you file a bug for that and I'll ask mrevell to take a look for the next release?
<savvas> on my way :)
<savvas> matsubara: against launchpad project?
<savvas> I mean.. file the bug for launchpad project
<matsubara> savvas, btw, add to the bug report that the link only appear to the owner of the PPA
<matsubara> savvas, yep, file on launchpad and I'll take on from there
<savvas> ok I'll let you know :)
<matsubara> thanks savvas
<fta> lol, debugging code visible in edge
<fta> http://www.sofaraway.org/ubuntu/tmp/yui-lp.png
<matsubara> fta, it's fixed and will be re-rolled tomorrow
<matsubara> fta, bug 391594
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 391594 in launchpad-registry "Undelimited script included in product series pages" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/391594
<savvas> matsubara: bug 392239
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392239 in launchpad "[PPA] "Read about uploading" link doesn't go to the anchor bookmark #Uploading" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392239
<fta> ok
<matsubara> thanks savvas
<savvas> sure, anytime!
<alkisg> In my PPA (https://launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/+archive/ppa) I have a package (sch-scripts - 9.04.6) which displays both "published" and "build status: building" - is this normal?
<matsubara> alkisg, it shows up as published for me
<alkisg> matsubara: I see the "building" icon in the "Build Status" column, and it doesn't display up with apt-get update... :(
<alkisg> I tried refreshing the browser cache or using a different browser - I don't think it's a caching issue
<matsubara> alkisg, can you file a bug on soyuz <https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+filebug> and attach a screenshot?
<alkisg> matsubara: sure, thanks
<matsubara> alkisg, thank you
<alkisg> matsubara: https://bugs.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/392244 - thanks again
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 392244 in soyuz "Package both "published" and "building" at the same time" [Undecided,New]
<matsubara> thanks alkisg
<mxpxpod> is there a way to move a project to another URL?
<salgado> mxpxpod, you mean changing the last (the project's name) part of the URL?
<mxpxpod> salgado: yes
<salgado> mxpxpod, yes, that's possible but that would cause existing links to break
<salgado> mxpxpod, what's the project you want to rename, and what would it be renamed to?
<mxpxpod> salgado: oh, I was just wondering if it can be done
<salgado> mxpxpod, ok, I asked because we can also add aliases to projects, so one project could have two different URLs
<mxpxpod> oh, cool
<mxpxpod> the reason I ask is that at the dojo toolkit, we're looking at hosting methods... but we have kind of a strange set up... dojo and the dojo utilities are part of the "core", which means they should be under the "dojo" project in launchpad
<mxpxpod> but from what I can see, I can only register one thing with a project in dojo
<mxpxpod> does that make sense?
<salgado> mxpxpod, by project you mean a project group?
<mxpxpod> I think so
<salgado> mxpxpod, do you know what's the distinction between a project and a project group?
<mxpxpod> I think so... firefox is a project, mozilla is the project group
<salgado> yeah, that's it.
<mxpxpod> so, it sounds like I need a "dojotoolkit" project group
<salgado> that's what I was going to suggest
<mxpxpod> how do I go about creating a project group?
<salgado> mxpxpod, you need to request it at https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<salgado> and then one of the admins will create it for you
<mxpxpod> salgado: thank you
<mxpxpod> salgado: now, I just wait? ;)
<salgado> mxpxpod, yes. I'll assign it to the admins and you'll get an email once they've dealt with it
<Irunongames> help
<Irunongames> i need to make someone a admin
<Irunongames> on my launchpad
<bdmurray> Is there a limit to how many official tags that would display for a project?
<beuno> bdmurray, off the top of my head, no
<kfogel> wgrant: I just sent a mail to launchpad-users@ about the flexibility in the open-sourcing date.
* salgado changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<SoulBlade> is there a preferred way to host a .zip file on launchpad?  it's basically a tgz and prebuilt binaries of source, so i dont really want to put it in with the source branch...
<RAOF> SoulBlade: Throw it in the Downloads section?
<SoulBlade> ooh a downloads section
<SoulBlade> didnt even know there was one
<SoulBlade> <-- not smart
<thewrath> hey all
<SoulBlade> err where do i go to actually upload the file?
<SoulBlade> ah nm
<lamalex> does anyone know the name of the project for code hosting on lp?
<lamalex> i want to file a bug
<RAOF> launchpad-code
<RAOF> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code
<lamalex> thanks RAOF
<Kangarooo> can i ask question on launchpad and in where if question is about installing neatbeans and ruby on rails so i can programm RoR with Netbeans but in Ubuntu/Linux but with Canonical recomendet way/maintained way. So with apt-get or synaptic.
<wgrant> beuno: Should I still assign CSS sprite bugs to you immediately?
<thewrath> hey guys i am using cygwin and bzr
<thewrath> but cygwin does not know how to handle ssh conenctions
#launchpad 2009-06-26
<thumper> wgrant: beuno told me earlier to, so why not?
<matsubara> wgrant, what's the bug? beuno is currently working on a fix for the questions page and a translation page. See https://dev.launchpad.net/LaunchpadTestPlan/2.2.6
<wgrant> matsubara: Bug #392333 and bug #392335
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392333 in malone "List of related questions broken by sprite changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392333
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392335 in malone "Subscriber list on bug action page has broken icon" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392335
<matsubara> thanks wgrant
<matsubara> wgrant, what are bug action pages?
<wgrant> matsubara: Something that is going to send email.
<wgrant> Let me find an example..
<wgrant> +addbranch is one.
<matsubara> wgrant, thanks
<xteejx> Hi guys, I keep having recurring problems with LP with a "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." message keep coming up, it's not really a *problem* as such, more of an annoyance, just making you aware in case there is a developing server problem :)
<wgrant> xteejx: launchpad.net, bazaar.launchpad.net, or edge.launchpad.net?
<xteejx> wgrant, standard lp.net
<matsubara> xteejx, do you have the URL for the page?
<xteejx> sure
<xteejx> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?assignee_option=none&field.assignee=&field.component=1&field.component=2&field.component-empty-marker=1&field.has_no_package.used=&field.has_patch.used=&field.importance%3Alist=Undecided&field.omit_dupes=on&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.owner=&field.searchtext=&field.status%3Alist=New&orderby=-datecreated&search=Search&start=13200
<matsubara> xteejx, wfm. do you get those errors always on that page?
<xteejx> no just randomly, i am triaging old bugs with assigned packages, and working in reverse order to get rid of the old ones, so maybe its because i keep refreshingn after doing 3 of them. Its not really a problem I'll just try later, just thought I should let you guys know in case there's a developing problem thats all :)
<wgrant> matsubara: I can reproduce, but only around ~1/20 failed for me.
<wgrant> (not that same URL, of course)
<wgrant> It takes a very long time, then dies with the usual 502.
<matsubara> wgrant, I suppose you don't get an OOPS for that, do you?
<matsubara> or is it that mis-aligned page?
<wgrant> matsubara: No, it's Squid or Apache, not the app itself.
<wgrant> It is the misaligned page, yes.
<matsubara> ah ok. those are trickier to debug
<wgrant> They are.
<wgrant> I'll see if the headers give anything useful...
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> matsubara: The 502 is from Apache, and has no Via header. There's nothing else useful in the headers.
<matsubara> wgrant, I'm pretty sure we have a bug reported about it but I can't find
<wgrant> matsubara: About what? It looks like an appserver is dead.
<matsubara> wgrant, about something going on between apache and the app server and the user getting the "sorry, can't connect" page
<wgrant> matsubara: Ah.
<matsubara> I remember adding a dump from live http headers to the report, but I can't find it :-(
<wgrant> Isn't it more likely that an appserver is just hung?
<matsubara> wgrant, could be, but if it was the losas would be here already
<wgrant> matsubara: Ah...
<wgrant> matsubara-dinner: It looks like appserver C is broken.
<Ampelbein> hi. I have a question about python-launchpad-lib: Is it possible to search for bugs created after a specific date? e.g. (fakecode): "buglist = launchpad.distributions['ubuntu'].searchTasks(tags="apport-package", bug_creation_date>"05012009")
<wgrant> Ampelbein: Not directly, but you can order by creation date and stop when you see one early enough.
<Ampelbein> wgrant: nice suggestion, haven't thought of that. thanks!
<matsubara> wgrant, how can you tell?
<wgrant> matsubara: Well, you might notice a few keyboard-mash 404 OOPSes when you look at the reports tomorrow...
<matsubara> wgrant, what do you mean by keyboard-mash?
<matsubara> hmm just got one "Please try again" myself
<wgrant> matsubara: I caused a few dozen 404s with a Launchpad referrer, which gave me a few OOPSes from all appservers except C.
<thewrath> hey guys with bzr or svn any way to find the number of modified lines
<thewrath>  svn diff | grep "^+" | grep -v "^+++" | wc -l  gives you added lines
<thewrath>  svn diff | grep "^-" | grep -v "^---" | wc -l is removed
<thewrath> but i need modified lines and unmodified lines
<wgrant> How do you distinguish modified vs. a removal and an addition?
<thewrath> the --- is removed and +++ is added
<lifeless> diffstat may be more useful for you
<thewrath> diffstat?
<wgrant> Give diffstat a diff, and it will spit back the diff's stats.
<thewrath> diffstat?
<thewrath> what is that
<thewrath> svn diffstat
<thewrath> ?
<wgrant> thewrath: svn diff | diffstat
<thewrath> here is my command right now
<thewrath> svn diff -r 6:7 mikesats | grep "^-" | grep "^---" | wc -l
<thewrath> for removed lines
<thewrath> so i would do svn diff -r 6:7 mikesats | diffstat | grep "^-" | grep "^---" | wc -l ?
<wgrant> No. Have a look at diffstat's output.
<thewrath> svn diff -r 6:7 mikesats | diffstat
<thewrath> ?
<wgrant> thewrath: Yes.
<thumper> wgrant: diffstat doesn't give modified counts
<wgrant> thumper: Because there's no such thing as a modified line.
<thewrath> what do you mean
<thumper> wgrant: you can do more analysis to determine it
<thumper> but most tools don't
<wgrant> matsubara: So, can anything be done about lpnet3 before London wakes up?
<wgrant> thumper: Doing such analysis is probably crazy.
<thumper> not necessarily
<thumper> I've seen it done
<thumper> kdiff3 was good at that
<thewrath> thumper: have any pre defined scripts for that
<thumper> thewrath: no
<thewrath> wat is kdiff3?
<thumper> kde based gui diff tool
<thewrath> still in respository?
<thumper> I don't think it made the leap to kde4 though
<thumper> perhaps
<thewrath>  so right now i can only find delete and added then
<thewrath> ?
<thewrath> there is no way to identify modified lines
<wgrant> diffs don't work like that.
<thewrath> ok
<wgrant> The application would have to guess which were modified and which were replaced.
<wgrant> And I don't like applications that guess.
<lifeless> wgrant: added and removed lines are guesses too
<thewrath> so added and removed are the two i can figure out with --- and +++
<wgrant> lifeless: Mm, true.
<lifeless> thewrath: so as I said before, why are you doing this. Not 'who wants you to do it'. *why*
<thewrath> lifeless: is for work
<thewrath> we have several projects that we use svn
<thewrath> and we want to see productivity
<thewrath> dont ask me they asked me if it was possible and i said i would ask around and look into it
<thewrath> that answer you lifeless lol
<lifeless> its a more useful answer, yes
<thewrath> lolk
<thewrath> we use another tool to calculate this all and we have to download each revisiont od o it
<lifeless> I suggest bzr-stats, or diffstat, which gives different answers
<lifeless> if you want 'unmodified lines' you'll have to download every revision
<thewrath> ok
<matsubara> wgrant, I think we'll have to wait for London to wake up. it's not a major breakage to justify waking people up.
<lifeless> matsubara: if the appserver is still in the rotation, 1/8 requests will error, no?
<matsubara> wgrant, I looked at our graphs and you seem to be right. looks like lpnet3 is down
<wgrant> matsubara: That's what I suspected. It's a bit messier than previous issues of this kind, as the timeline view spews alert()s when a request fails.
<thewrath> so run bzr diff | diffstats?
<thewrath> i really need it for svn but we can see lol
<lifeless> well start with diffstat then
<matsubara> lifeless, shouldn't apache just take it off of rotation?
<lifeless> personally though, if you have an existing tool, use it ;)
<wgrant> matsubara: Not unless it's really dead.
<thewrath> its a pain bc we have to download every revision
<wgrant> matsubara: In this case it looks like it's just hng.
<lifeless> matsubara: pound will, if its not accepting sockets
<thewrath> lifeless: so what the command is bzr diffstat?
<lifeless> thewrath: no, 'diffstat'
<thewrath> so just run diffstat inside my revision?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> you are using svn, so svn diff -r 4:5 | diffstat
<thewrath> on my stuff i am using bzr
<thewrath> so i am goign to relate to both
<thewrath> so bzr diff -r 4:5 |diffstat
<thewrath> ?
<lifeless> bzr diff -r 4..5 | diffstat
<thewrath> i get command not found
<lifeless> then you haven't installed it
<thewrath> diffstat?
<thewrath> i have to install that portion of bzr
<wgrant> It's not bzr.
<wgrant> It's diffstat. Entirely independent.
<thewrath> oh ok
<wgrant> It works on any diff.
<thewrath> ah i see
<wgrant> It doesn't care where it came frm.
<thewrath> ah i see
<thewrath> i can run it as a linux emulator command?
<thewrath> well in a linux emulator
<cocacool> hello people
<wgrant> A Linux emulator?
<wgrant> You mean cygwin?
<thewrath> yea
<cocacool> I speak portuguese :s
<wgrant> thewrath: Cygwin should have an option to install it.
<thewrath> ig ij
<thewrath> *oh ok
<cocacool> what is cygwin ?
<wgrant> cocacool: A Linux-like environment for Windows.
<cocacool> ok
<thewrath> what things does it give me wgrant and lifeless?
<wgrant> thewrath: What things does what give you? diffstat?
<thewrath> diffstat
<wgrant> thewrath: It gives you nice stats on additions/removals in each file in the diff, and in total.
<wgrant> Without grep and wc -l.
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> bzr diff -r 6..7 mikesats | diffstat?
<wgrant> Something like that.
<wgrant> Just get a diff into diffstat.
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> u were saying about getting the modified and unmod lines that you would have to download each version?
<thewrath> wgrant:  i get when running bzr diff -r 5..6 mikesats |  diffstat
<thewrath> ipsubnetcheck.pph | 84 ++++++++++++++++....
<thewrath> 1 file change, 84 insertations
<thewrath> that is all ig et
<wgrant> That's correct.
<thewrath> says nothing about removed lines
<wgrant> thewrath: Try diffstat -m
<thewrath> no such option as -m
<wgrant> Sigh.
<thewrath> i have a book at home with options for that
<wgrant> thewrath: Does that diff actually have any deletions?
<thewrath> no removals
<wgrant> Then why exactly would it say anything about removed lines?
<thewrath> wat -m or -r
<wgrant> Neither.
<wgrant> You complained that diffstat didn't tell you anything about removals.
<thewrath> ok
<wgrant> That's not surprising, given that you just said that the diff didn't have any removals.
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> 6 & 7
<wgrant> Pardon?
<thewrath> hold on
<thewrath> wats a good free image upload/hoster
<thewrath> nvm
<thewrath> wgrant:  that is version 6 n 7: http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/894/20090625220152.png
<wgrant> thewrath: That looks fine to me.
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> wat does the 186 signify
<wgrant> 186 changes in that file.
<thewrath> 186 additions and removals?
<thewrath> wat doe hte + and - means
<wgrant> It looks like it.
<thewrath>  wat doe hte + and - means
<thewrath> bc there is not a hundred of each
<thewrath> well a hundred plus
<wgrant> Presumably it scales the numbers.
<thewrath> scales ... explain
<wgrant> On a small diff here, it gives the right number. On yours, with a fairly big diff on one file, it looks like it scales it down to avoid making that line too long.
<wgrant> So each + or - will in fact represent multiple.
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> no way to find the number of lines that were modified
<wgrant> That's what -m attempts to do.
<wgrant> But your diffstat seems to be braindead.
<thewrath> shoudl i try it in linux enviroment instead of an emulated
<thewrath> so what bzr diff -m 6..7 mikesats | diffstat?
<thewrath> or bzr diff -r 6..7 mikesats | diffstat -m
<wgrant> If that is what you want to do.
<cabrey> I've been getting Please try again messages all evening, is there something going on?
<wgrant> cabrey: Yes, one of the application servers seems to have hung. Just refresh, and things should be OK.
<cabrey> on launchpad, that is
<cabrey> wgrant, alright, thanks :)
<poolie> wgrant: do you know if this is escalated to is?
<poolie> IS*
<cabrey> just making sure it wasnt my end :O
<thewrath> wgrant:  which one the first or the second one
<poolie> and do you think we should?  it's a kind of bad time in london
<thewrath> bc you say diffstat but i had that for diff
<thewrath> bzr diff -r 6..7 mikesats | diffstat -m
<thewrath> or
<thewrath> bzr diff -m 6..7 mikesats | diffstat
<thewrath> its the second nvm
<thewrath> okay now found that
<wgrant> poolie: It was a little while ago deemed insufficiently important to escalate, given that it's 2am for everybody...
<thewrath> now i need to find lines that have not been messed with
<wgrant> (I disagree with that assessment)
<thewrath> mine
<thewrath> i meant the first one wgrant
<thewrath> sorry tired
<thewrath> and doing work stuff at this hour can be deadly lol
<thewrath> but the nice thing is that i get to go in a little later i think tomorrow
<thewrath> about an hour later lol
<wgrant> thewrath: You should use whichever one both works for you and is what you want.
<thewrath> well bzr diff -m ... gives me errors but the other way doesnt
<thewrath> bc -m is for diffstat and not diff
<poolie> wgrant: i've only seen one failure this morning in light use
<thewrath> is there any way to find the numnber of unmodified lines
<poolie> i guess there's several app servers, like 8?
<wgrant> poolie: There are 8.
<poolie> and the load balancer is meant to cope if they're hung
<wgrant> lpnet3 is dead.
<poolie> :)
<wgrant> poolie: pound will knock them off the rotation if they are not accepting connections.
<wgrant> It doesn't care if they time out.
<poolie> you certainly know a lot about it :)
<wgrant> poolie: Oh yes... ran into the same problem with the application that I manage.
<wgrant> poolie: You won't see many of the timeouts, because you're lp-beta-testers...
<wgrant> And edge is working fine.
 * poolie reads the logs
<poolie> ah of course
<poolie> i probably only saw one when i entered an un-edgey url
<thewrath> is there a way to find the number of unmodified lines
<wgrant> thewrath: I'm sure you can work that one out.
<thewrath> you think something with diffstat?
<wgrant> No.
<thewrath>  any suggestions
<lifeless> I've filed a bug on them being left in rotation
<poolie> i wonder if we could get a non-LO SA to thump them?
<lifeless> poolie: see my mail to launchpad
<lifeless> as of 2 minutes ago
<thewrath> ! for mod lines is something partaiing to diffstat only
<thewrath> when i do my long grep it does not work
<mwhudson> poolie: they're all in london too, afaik
<poolie> oh of course
<poolie> single point of failure win :)
<thewrath> what edit request did i have that got forwarded to ubottu?
<lifeless> I'm not sure the regular sysadmins are in London
<lifeless> I know the LOSA's are
<poolie> they did say "IS sprint"
<poolie> it would be nice if https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+spec/system-status-page was implemented
<lifeless> poolie: yeah, I'm just not sure is all
<thewrath> oh nvm
<tsimpson> thewrath: anything matching "^!<anything>is<anything>$" is interpreted as an edit request
<thewrath> i ran this bc it was similar to everythign else for added and removed
<thewrath> bzr diff -r 6..7 mikesats | grep "^!" | grep -v "^!!!"|  wc -l
<thewrath> i get base: !": event not found
<tsimpson> use single quotes
<tsimpson> bash interprets ! specially
<thewrath> ' or `
<tsimpson> '
<tsimpson> ` is generally called a "back-tick"
<thewrath> i get 0 which is not right
<thewrath> ` is back tick and ' is single quote?
<tsimpson> yep
<thewrath> bzr diff 0r 6..7 mikesats | grep -v '^!' | wc -l gives 414 which is not right
<thewrath> bc when i run diffstat it says 94
<tsimpson> make sure you use egrep to make it interpret regex
<thewrath> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/465/20090625224104.png
<thewrath> i get 0 using egrep
<thewrath> any final thoughts before i go to bed
<tsimpson> '^!' will match only when '!' is at the start of the line
<thewrath> right
<thewrath> that is modified isnt
<tsimpson> ^ is the start of the line, $ is the end
<tsimpson> [^...] is negation
<thewrath> it should say if a line is modified at the beginner
<tsimpson> it just means "the start of the line"
<thewrath> *should say if a line is modified at the beginners
<thewrath> like a line that was added or removed has a + or - at the beginning of a line
<thewrath> ! should be at hte beginning of hte line if that line was modified
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> an unmodified line will start with a space
<thewrath> wat about modified
<tsimpson> with a + or a -
<thewrath> + is added line
<thewrath> - is removed
<tsimpson> yes, and a space is unmodified
<thewrath> ! is modified
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is modified
<thewrath> according how it looks with u run diffstat -m
<tsimpson> that's in diffstat, but not in diff
<tsimpson> diffstat interprets the output from diff
<thewrath> ok so in diff
<thewrath> + is added, - is remoeve dns 1 blank space is modified all at the beginning of the line
<thewrath> ??
<tsimpson> + is a line added, - is a removed line, and a blank space is unchanged
<thewrath> that is wat i meant
<savvas> (note: there are also +++ and ---)
<thewrath> whcih means wat
<tsimpson> of the original is "Hello World" then the unmodified line in diff is " Hello World"
<tsimpson> s/of/if/
<thewrath> savvas:  wat does the +++ or --- mean
<jmarsden> It prefixes the filenames of the original and new version of the file being compared
<jmarsden> Well, for most common forms of diff output.
<savvas> thewrath: these are explained at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diff#Unified_format
<savvas> > the original file is preceded by "---" and the new file is preceded by "+++"
<thewrath> wats the difference between bzr diff -r 5..6 mikesats | grep "^+" | grep "^+++" | wc -l and bzr diff -r 5..6 mikesats | grep "^+" | wc -l
<tsimpson> the first will only match files changed, the second will match that plus all the added/changed lines
<tsimpson> actually, no
<tsimpson> wait, yes ;)
<thewrath> i was told the first one was to get new lines
<thewrath> 23:33 neels thewrath, e.g. << svn diff | grep "^+" | grep -v "^+++" | wc -l >> gives you the number of added lines :)
<tsimpson> the first will match only the "+++ new-file" parts
<tsimpson> the first 'grep "^+"' is also not needed
<thewrath> yes it is
<savvas> shouldn't + be escaped?
<tsimpson> if grep uses extended regex (not sure)
<thewrath> tsimpson: its necessary bc between 5 n 6 there were only 84 lines of changes and all additions not 88
<savvas> thewrath: what are you trying to do actually? :)
<thewrath> savvas: get the number of added, removed, mod and unmod lines from revision 5 to revision 6
<thewrath> between 5 n 6 there was only 84 lines of code changes and all were additions
<thewrath> so i am just testing that out
<jmarsden> for added lines you might want something more like grep '^+' |grep -v '^+++'
<tsimpson> thewrath: '^+++' matches a line starting with 3 '+'s, '^+' matches a line starting with 1 '+', if it starts with 3 then it also starts with 1
<thewrath> svn diff | grep "^+" | grep -v "^+++" | wc -l  gives me new lines (added lines)
<tsimpson> yeah, the + needs escaping
<thewrath> svn diff | grep "^-" | grep -v "^---" | wc -l >>
<thewrath> that line shows removed lines
<thewrath> what do you mean especaping tsimpson
<tsimpson> ah, -v
<tsimpson> it needs '^\+' and '^\+\+\+'
<tsimpson> because '+' is a regex special character
<jmarsden> BTW... how is this grep tutorial about launchpad exactly?
<thewrath> sorry
<tsimpson> it means repeated at least once
<thewrath> it was carried into grep
<thewrath> tsimpson: nope that now only brings up 2 which is wrong
<thewrath> 84 is right
<thewrath> it does NOT need to be escaped
<jmarsden> tsimpson: Please test your suggestions before statiung them as fact.
<tsimpson> jmarsden: I did
<tsimpson> $ echo '---'|egrep '^+++'
<tsimpson> ---
<tsimpson> echo '---'|egrep '^\+\+\+'
<jmarsden> egrep != grep
<tsimpson> (nothing)
<jmarsden> The command used in the examples is grep.
<lifeless> Bug 392371
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392371 in launchpad "appservers are not removed from rotation properly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392371
<thewrath> bzr diff -r 5..6 mikesats | grep "^\+.... does not wokr
<thewrath> no escaping is necssary
<savvas> here is an example: http://pastebin.ca/1475012
<tsimpson> ok
<jmarsden> thewrath: You are corect, tsimpson is mistaken and confused.
<savvas> diffstat and bzr with grep show the same thing
<thewrath> right
<thewrath> ty
<thewrath> then 1 blank space before is an unmodified line?
<thewrath> before is at he beginning
<savvas> yes
<thewrath> savvas: wat ist eh === for
<thewrath> number of files?
<savvas> === is the header for bzr
<savvas> === modified file 'surl/surl.py'
<savvas> --- surl/surl.py	2009-04-27 12:10:16 +0000
<savvas> +++ surl/surl.py	2009-06-11 23:38:41 +0000
<thewrath>  bzr diff -r 4..7 | grep '^ ' | grep -v '^   ' | wc -l is for unmodified lines?
<jmarsden> No, you'll only see lines that were used to supply context for a change that way.
<thewrath> how do i find unmodified or modified lines then
<thewrath> or cant i
<savvas> no I think it's: bzr diff -r 4..7 | grep '^ ' | wc -l
<jmarsden> savvas: If I edit one line in a 100 line file, bzr diff will not output all 99 unmodified lines...
<jmarsden> It only shows a few around each change.
<jmarsden> context diff means it shows the context of each change :)
<jmarsden> I think to get a count of unmodified lines you will need a different approach
<savvas> ah right
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> ty
<thewrath> i am off to bed finally
<thewrath> atleat i have the first two
<persia> I'm late to the dicussion, but comm -12 ought show all the lines that two files have in common (if one considers source to be sorted in "programmatic order" or some such).  Dunno why anyone would want to do that to code.
<poolie> mwhudson/jml: why do some merge proposals have a diffstat count on the summary table and some don't?
 * poolie looks for bug reports
<wgrant> poolie: Could it be related to the out-of-dateness of the diff?
<jml> my hunch is that it's crazy not-fully-supported stuff
<jml> thumper might know more about it
<mwhudson> yeah, ask thumper about that :)
<thumper> poolie: lp:mad!
<thumper> poolie: I'm running it on devpad for some projects
<jml> thumper, why isn't in launchpad proper? huh? huh? :P
<thumper> jml: because it was vetoed
<thumper> jml: because it is *lots* of processing to do it for everything
<thumper> that is constantly changing
<thumper> and we don't do that
<thumper> I run it for projects I care about
<thumper> anyone can run it
<poolie> filed bug 392385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392385 in launchpad-code "why do some merge proposals have diffstats in the proposal list page?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392385
<thumper> it uses the LP api
<lifeless> an interested experiment would be to get super user privileges and run it for all projects
<wgrant> But the two-diff thing is terribly confusing.
<jml> wgrant, yes, I agree
<thumper> wgrant: that is a different bug :)
<poolie> thumper: it would be interesting data to see how much cpu/traffic it uses
<thumper> yes I agree
 * thumper is a but busy with other features right now
<thumper> hmm, there goes my kiwi accent again
<jml> thumper, I was thinking that :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> jml: so was I, but I wouldn't say anything :)
 * ajmitch waits for launchpad to actually load
<poolie> bug 392385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392385 in launchpad-code "why do some merge proposals have diffstats in the proposal list page?" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392385
<ajmitch> I'm guessing I hit the 1 dead appserver?
<poolie> i'll answer it
<wgrant> ajmitch: Refresh. An appserver is broken, so 1/8 requests fail after a minute.
<jml> there are a lot of code review UI bugs. A lot of them are near dupes, or all have the same root confusion of concept, at least.
<poolie> thumper: to be clear i meant even for some proposals within bzr
<poolie> um
<poolie> but maybe mad is falling over or something
<ajmitch> wgrant: Yeah, I did that, and it subsequently worked. The redirection to edge didn't help as you mentioned before
<thumper> poolie: could be
<thumper> poolie: I know it is currently blowing chunks on LP branches due to 2a format
<thumper> and I've not fixed it yet
<poolie> jml, if you're keen on 377453 and not going to do it i can try
<wgrant> ajmitch: The redirection is currently done in the appservers, I suspect, so the edge redirects can fail. But once you're on edge it's fine.
<poolie> it's probably easy
<jml> poolie, I'm not likely to do it.
<SamB> it would be nice if a router could somehow switch you over to a working appserver without your computer really noticing ...
<poolie> samb, it's meant to, it's apparently just not working
 * jml pops some items off the stack
 * SamB feels like poking PenguinOfDoom, for some reason
 * Hellow pokes penguins
<macvr> hi... is launchpad server down? I'm having slow response , sometimes errors
<dtchen> from earlier: "Refresh. An appserver is broken, so 1/8 requests fail after a minute."
<macvr> oh...
<macvr> ok.. thanx
<slangasek> known problems with launchpad?  I'm getting 50% incidence of timeouts
<ajmitch> an appserver down apparantly
<slangasek> ajmitch: and the people who need to fix it are aware?
<ajmitch> from what I saw earlier, it was decided that it wasn't important enough to tell LOSAs about at 2AM
<ajmitch> but I believe at least a bug was filed, not sure what else
<slangasek> hmm, but now it's 7am :)
<ajmitch> far too early in the morning, I'm sure :)
<wgrant> slangasek: 50%? Should only be 12.5%. You can also use edge.
<wgrant> Or ring a LOSA, I guess...
<slangasek> wgrant: small sample size
<slangasek> my threshold for reporting problems with LP is 2 failures ;)
<wgrant> Heh.
<ajmitch> you must have been unlucky then :)
<macvr> wgrant: me too 10 % !... rarely i'm able to complete a task :(
<macvr> ajmitch: will it be notified here if it is fixed?
<ajmitch> I'd guess so
<macvr> :)
<sd_rocks> can anyone tell me how to use yahoo messenger over linux
<ajmitch> no, and you probably want to ask in #ubuntu, not here
<sd_rocks> ok
* cprov-afk changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: cprov | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<macvr> cprov: any progress on the appserver? :)
<wgrant> That relies on London being awake.
<wgrant> Which won't happen for a little while yet, I suspect.
<cprov> macvr: let me check for you.
<macvr> :)
<cprov> macvr: wgrant is right. Is it failing a lot for you ?
<macvr> cprov: oh... too bad.. yup, its failing a lot... nearly only 10% requests work... right now it upto 40%
<wgrant> cprov: Is it still just lpnet3?
<wgrant> That should surely mean only 12.5% fail entirely, although some pages will die more often because they have AJAX.
<cprov> wgrant: as fas as I know, yes, only one production appserver.
 * cprov drinks more coffee for fixing his morning fat fingers.
<wgrant> cprov: Save some coffee for lpnet3, please.
<wgrant> It has been asleep for quite a few hours now.
<macvr> wgrant: its now ~7:30 in london right? so another 2:30hrs to get this fixed, right? just wanna make sure :)
<wgrant> macvr: It might depend how jetlagged the LOSAs are, I suppose.
<macvr> ;o
<cprov> macvr: is it any better ?
<slangasek> wgrant: since they've been there all week, I don't think they have any excuse for jet lag left :)
<wgrant> slangasek: Blah.
<cprov> wgrant: do you still experiencing problems accessing lp ?
<wgrant> cprov: Looks good. lpnet3 is out of the load balancer?
<cprov> wgrant: it was restarted,  I guess.
<elmo> it was fixed over an hour ago
<wgrant> Thanks to whoever fixed it!
<poolie> jml you marked bug 385814 incomplete and assigned to me, why?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385814 in launchpad-code "it would be nice to show targeted bugs in code review listing" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385814
<jml> poolie, because I didn't understand what you wanted.
<poolie> ok
<jml> poolie, maybe it's an abuse of incomplete (mpt has hinted so), but dammit it's not New if it's been examined & thought about.
<poolie> i think it's a fine use
<poolie> maybe the person just needs a hint what to do if it's not "fix the bug"
<jml> oh
<jml> I also wrote a comment that apparently got eaten.
<poolie> np
<Kangarooo> Hello. I Have big question and long time im having problem with this. 1/2 year. How to start programming in RoR Netbeans on Ubuntu and install required packages from Canonical maintained packeges.? https://answers.launchpad.net/netbeans/+question/75371
<poolie> lp is eating my status changes so it's all fair :)
<poolie> also i do sympathize that reviews are one place where you're getting a bunch of bugs that are probably best fixed not individually but by larger redesigns
<poolie> um
<poolie> my thinking at the moment is it's best to tag the ones to do together unless they're outright duplicates
<poolie> then you have a manageable group but still have the option to fix only a subset in the first go
<poolie> anyhow i'll let you get on with the release
<VK7HSE-Eee> is anyone getting this popup on LP ???  http://files.getdropbox.com/u/927315/Screenshot-The%20page%20at%20https%3A--launchpad.net%20says%3A.png
<wgrant> VK7HSE-Eee: Does that happen when you click a link on the project page soon after getting to the page?
<VK7HSE-Eee> it happens when I click on the downloads tab in the Me TV page... on first time visit (cache history set to always cleared in firefox)
<VK7HSE-Eee> wgrant: here's the link... https://launchpad.net/me-tv/+download
<wgrant> VK7HSE-Eee: It happens when you navigate away from the project page while the series data is still loading. I noticed that a few hours ago, but thought it might have been due to the dodgy appserver.
 * wgrant files a bug.
<VK7HSE-Eee> only happens on the first visit!...
<VK7HSE-Eee> ok after that...
<wgrant> Because the data is cached after that, probably.
<VK7HSE-Eee> ok!... will do thanks...
<VK7HSE-Eee> also happens on edge as well...
<VK7HSE-Eee> same results first visit only...
<wgrant> First visit to what?
<VK7HSE-Eee> ok when I have fist opened that page...
<wgrant> Which? https://launchpad.net/me-tv, or https://launchpad.net/me-tv/+download?
<VK7HSE-Eee> when first accessing the latter url...
<wgrant> VK7HSE-Eee: But only when accessing it by clicking a link on the former?
<VK7HSE-Eee> I was holding off just in case it was only something local here...
<VK7HSE-Eee> well Me tv is on the entry page of LP, so I enter via that, then when you click download...
<wgrant> Right. Bug #392449
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392449 in launchpad-registry "Project timeline graph pops up a dialog when navigating away from the incompletely-loaded page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392449
<VK7HSE-Eee> just looking ...
<VK7HSE-Eee> wgrant: yes that looks like the one!
<VK7HSE-Eee> wgrant: do you want me to add the pic. to that bug ?
<wgrant> VK7HSE-Eee: If you want to, but I think it has enough information
<VK7HSE-Eee> ok...
<lool> Hey
<lool> Team a is member of team b; when I list bugs for Team a I don't see the bugs where Team b is sub-ed
<lool> Is there a way to search for bugs where Team a is recursively subscribed to, or bugs which team a OR team b are subscribed directly to?
<lool> (on the web UI)
<lamalex> Why does launchpad fail at wrapping? https://code.launchpad.net/~cszikszoy/do/config-MA-ext/+merge/7700
<lamalex> Is it some kind of racial joke?
<lamalex> "We made launchpad white, so we also made it bad at wrapping"
<lamalex> /rimshot
<wgrant> lamalex: It only happens in Firefox 3.5.
<wgrant> Let me find the bug...
<lamalex> ah
<poolie> lamalex: i laughed
<wgrant> Bug #390451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 390451 in launchpad-code "Merge proposal comments do not word-wrap in FF-3.5" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/390451
<lamalex> wgrant: thanks
<lamalex> poolie: I'm glad someone else appreciates my humour
<lamalex> mpt_: does not though :(
<macvr> cprov: seems fixed now.... thanx :)
<mpt_> lamalex, hmm?
<mpt_> Which does not what?
<lamalex> exactly
<cprov> macvr: cool!
 * mpt_ scratches his head
<wgrant> mpt_: His joke was followed by your dropping off the Internet.
<mpt_> ah
<RAOF> wgrant: Yes; it is bug #326129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326129 in firefox-3.1 "firefox-3.{5,6} bug, merge review comments don't get wrapped in <pre> block" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326129
<soren> I'm confused. Is "bzr co lp:distro/releaseseries/sourcepackage" not supposed to work yet?
<wgrant> soren: It depends on the package.
<soren> wgrant: Aaaahhh...
<soren> Ok, that explains.
<wgrant> soren: Some packages don't have branches yet, and others just don't have a branch set as the default.
<soren> wgrant: Where do I set the default branch?
<wgrant> soren: You don't.
<wgrant> Only a few people can.
<soren> i see.
<wgrant> It might be ~ubuntu-drivers, but I don't remember exactly.
<soren> So.. If it just doesn't have a default branch, it might still have been imported? Or is that completely separate?
<wgrant> In some cases the setting of the default branch failed. There's a bug filed against Launchpad about it, but nobody is sure whose fault it is.
<wgrant> It might have been imported.
<soren> how do I see the non-default branches, then?
<wgrant> soren: https://code.launchpad.net/<distro>/<series>/+source/<sourcepackage>
<soren> Aha!
<wgrant> If you look at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches, you'll see that while most of the branches do have an alias, some don't.
<soren> Ok, my package has not been imported. Oh, well.
<wgrant> You wouldn't be able to write to the branch, anyway.
<soren> That's fine.
<jml> fwiw...
<jml> as soon as I can extricate myself from this damned format upgrade, I'll be working on package branches; improving the discoverability etc
<wgrant> jml: The number one way to make the more discoverable is to have a DSP code index, rather than just the well-hidden SP one.
<jml> wgrant: yes. I *think* that's the highest priority package-branches listing bug.
<jml> I also want to make the 'setting official branch' permission a little more permissive. ISTR being persuaded at UDS that anyone with upload privs to the package should be able to set the link.
<wgrant> That would make sense.
<wgrant> Is the ubuntu-branches celebrity going to become magical soon?
<jml> wgrant: in what sense?
<poolie> jml, i'm going to sign off soon,
<jml> (every team I'm on is magical by definition. also, fabulous.)
<poolie> have a good night
<jml> poolie, will do.
<jml> poolie, 1.16.1 is out already :)
<poolie> i saw
<poolie> very nice release text :)
<poolie> oh, huh, have a good trip too!
<wgrant> jml: Users aren't yet granted access to its branches by having upload rights, are they?
<jml> wgrant: it's going to work a little differently to that, I think.
<jml> poolie, thanks!
 * jml brings up the relevant bug
<jml> bug 347768
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 347768 in launchpad-code "Allow anyone with upload rights to write to a package branch" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/347768
<jml> I should update it :\
<wgrant> jml: Hm, so access will be granted to a branch by virtue of its officialness, not ownership by ubuntu-branches?
<jml> wgrant: the way it's going to work is that the owner of the branch will have write access, and any with upload rights will also have write access.
<jml> wgrant: yes.
<jml> ~ubuntu-branches will probably fade away, at that point.
<wgrant> jml: Hrm, OK. Certainly less awful, but possibly less useful.
<jml> wgrant: because arbitrary branches won't be able to magically expand their write permissions to match the source package permissions?
<wgrant> jml: Right. I was thinking that it might be useful to have a development branch.
<Kjell> Hi
<Kjell> Well, just gonna say that there is a problem with the launchpad server when registering new account
<cprov> Kjell: what kind of problem ?
<Kjell> cprov: Looks like a server time out. But it is fixed now.
<cprov> Kjell: if it was like 6 hours ago, it's a known problem that is already fixed.
<cprov> Kjell: if it was earlier than that might be something else, let us know if it happens again.
<Kjell> cprov: No it was just a min before I wrote the message.
<cprov> Kjell: uhm, worth checking, one sec.
<Kjell> cprov: The time out happens when the confirmation mail is send and you are suppose to enter a password.
<cprov> Kjell: I suspect it was a punctual and very short outage while we were releasing fixes for the code we just released. It should happen again.
<cprov> Kjell: thank for pointing it out.
<Kjell> cprov: okey
<MTecknology> I demand you guy purchase a domain name for every way I commonly misspell launchpad.net when I'm tired and forward it to the right place...
<MTecknology> cprov: ^
<cprov> MTecknology: is it serious ?
<MTecknology> cprov: that was a joke..
<MTecknology> laugh buddy
<cprov> MTecknology: ehe, you never know :)
<MTecknology> cprov: actually, laucnhpad.net is the most common mistake for me
<Kjell> MTecknology: That would be a nice suggestion if you cannot press the bookmark button. :)
<MTecknology> I have enought bookmarks and for as much as I us lp, the bookmark would disolve into oblivioun
<MTecknology> Kjell: I have just about 30k karma right now .. I'm on there a whole lot :P
<cprov> MTecknology: let firefox make your life easier and complete 'lau...'  for you :)
<Kjell> MTecknology: That is a lot. What do you actually do?
<MTecknology> Kjell: launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal
<MTecknology> I still think blueprints hand out too much :P
<Kjell> MTecknology: Well we need people to think those ideas
<MTecknology> I linked them together and linked them to branches... I like to use them as road maps
<MTecknology> finish one piece, closer to a goal
<Kjell> MTecknology: What is this Drupal?
<MTecknology> what's with this... I can't subscribe to something if I'm not logged in... now there's a bug
<MTecknology> Kjell: It's a CMS
<MTecknology> I'm building a crap load of modules and a very very advanced theme for it
<MTecknology> I've been up for ~24hr working on pushing out a new module
<MTecknology> a whopping 10 revisions
<Kjell> MTecknology: Okey... What application does it have?
<MTecknology> hm?
<MTecknology> Kjell: you mean where is it used?
<Kjell> MTecknology: yes
<MTecknology> Kjell: ubuntu.com uses it, ubuntu-us.org uses it, ubuntu-us.org, ubuntu-il.com, ubuntu-qc.org, etc
<MTecknology> that's just a short list of ubuntu sites using drupal
<MTecknology> There's a lot of professional sites that use drupal
<MTecknology> Kjell: heck, lp.net uses drupal
<MTecknology> .... ok - that one maybe not :P
<Kjell> MTecknology: I am looking at drupal.org
<Kjell> MTecknology: It looks comprehensive.
<MTecknology> Kjell: that's why I like it - beginning coding for it is a steap hill for a little bit, then it get's much much easier, then it just depends how in depth you get
<Kjell> MTecknology: Is it written in PHP?
<MTecknology> yup
<Kjell> Then I learned something new today. I guess it is a bit overkill to use Drupal as a personal website.
<MTecknology> Kjell: profarius.com
<MTecknology> Kjell: that's my personal site running drupal
<Kjell> MTecknology: Right. I figured it out when you posted that link =p
<MTecknology> Kjell: if you look aroung drupal.org, you'll see a massive collection of prebuilt modules/themes
<MTecknology> Kjell: remember.... /me woke up last 24hr ago
<MTecknology> it's now morning
<Kjell> MTecknology: Day light over here
<MTecknology> same ehre
<Kjell> MTecknology: Well I am going to reinstall soon. Might as well create a server to test Drupal.
<MTecknology> have fun :)
<MTecknology> I tried joomla and thought it was HORRIBLE
<MTecknology> drupal was nearly bliss
<Kjell> MTecknology: Is it just put the files to /var/www and run the install file?
<MTecknology> Kjell: ya, you need to setup a database for it too - it won't do that for you
<MTecknology> Kjell: I use a different setup - but I run a few sites through one installation
<Kjell> MTecknology: Can't you run without a database?
<MTecknology> no, it stores everything in a db
<Kjell> MTecknology: bah I am getting acces denied deny when trying to create a db
<MTecknology> Kjell: how are you trying to create it?
<Kjell> mysqladmin create test
<MTecknology> I use phpmyadmin :P
<Kjell> The funny part is that there is no password and you cannot login!
<Kjell> MTecknology: yay finally finish installing. Guess when they mean no password it means there is a password after all.
<MTecknology> :P
<MTecknology> congrats
<Kjell> MTecknology: Where can I view all my content I am making?
<MTecknology> admin/content
<MTecknology> idk where from there
<Kjell> I mean from other user
<Kjell> MTecknology: Well time for a reinstalling
<MTecknology> lol
<MTecknology> Kjell: I'm too tired to offer support
<Kjell> MTecknology: Hehe. No probs. As I said it is very comprehensive system. And I was gonna reinstall anyway.
<fta> anyone for https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/75406 ? thanks
<cprov> fta: I've asked how much space you need, but we have to wait LOSAs, anyway.
<cprov> fta: unless we intend to unleash the daily builds today.
<fta> cprov, i'm not sure yet how much i need yet, it depends if a/ i'm able to shrink to tarball to a more reasonable size (not 300MB) and b/ if I add intrepid & hardy
<fta> cprov, "unleash the daily builds today"? what do you mean?
<cprov> fta: I'm assuming you will use the PPA for daily builds, and I'm asking if you are planning to start it right now.
<fta> it's already started
<fta> but i can stop it if needed, i still have some issues with amd64 to fix anyway
<fta> cprov, i hope i'm not annoying with all those PPAs/dailies/quotas..
<cprov> fta: no, absolutely, I was distracted reviewing projects. Do some estimation or guess some amount of space, so LOSAs can address this straight away.
<cprov> fta: cool, you said 3GB.
<fta> cprov, i meant, in general. it seems i have a lot more PPAs than most other users, and they are also much bigger.
<cprov> fta: it means you work a lot ...
<cprov> fta: and we are more than happy to provide you the resources you need.
<cprov> fta: specially if you stop coding in perl and switch to python ;)
<fta> lol
<mxpxpod> is there a way to speed up the creation of a project group?
<funkyHat> I don't understand why this bug has been marked fix released: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/354605 looks like the bug watch thing made a mistake?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 354605 in pidgin "pidgin crashed with SIGSEGV" [Medium,Fix committed]
<nhandler> funkyHat: Look at the last entry in the upstream bug report
<nhandler> 'resolution set to fixed'
<funkyHat> Oh, I was looking at a different upstream bug (8981) -.-. Thanks
<nhandler> You're welcome funkyHat
<nhandler> Shouldn't the "What is this?" and "Read about installing" links on a PPA be green?
<Snova> The OpenSourcing page says that Codehosting isn't going to be released. What does this include? The Code stuff as a whole, or a few things in particular?
<MagnunLeno> Hello, I've created a VCS import, but it was set as invalid, so I've decided to remove it and import the code by myself. But I can't find how to remove this VCS import branch. Can anyone help me?
<MagicFab_> Is there an RSS feed for "Last Actions" at  https://edge.launchpad.net/~magicfab/+karma ?
<MagicFab_> I only see atom feeds for bugs, branches *or* revisions... is there anything combining all ?
<synic> you might find this to be an odd question, but is there a way to have one of you delete all the bugs in a given project?
#launchpad 2009-06-27
<resolve> hi folks. after discovering https://answers.launchpad.net/rosetta/+faq/374 and a few failed attempts, the import queue in translations has about 135 files. i marked all but the latest bunch 'deleted', is that enough? when do they actually disappear?
<Viper550> okay, how do I put stuff up on bzr?
<wgrant> Viper550: https://help.launchpad.net/Code is probably useful.
<Viper550_> freaking brownout
<wgrant> Viper550: Did you get my suggestion?
<Viper550> no
<Viper550> because we had a power outage
<wgrant> 10:45:43 < wgrant> Viper550: https://help.launchpad.net/Code is probably useful.
<popey> (Error ID: OOPS-1274EA12)  when trying to edit the description of ~locoteams and set it to be a restricted team :(
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1274EA12
<popey> guessing its because locoteams group has by proxy got a boatload of members
<poolie> wow, launchpad is pleasantly fast this morning
<Snova> The OpenSourcing page in the topic says that Code Hosting will be kept internal. What does this include? Am I going to miss the entire Code tab, or something smaller?
<Viper550> okay I'm following http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<Viper550> I typoed on the touch command
<Viper550> The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.90.11)' can't be established.
<Viper550>  is that supposed to happen
<thewrath> i see when you host code on launchpad it shows only the added and removed
<thewrath> lines
<thewrath> is there a way to show the modified lines?
<thewrath> bc right now it looks like a modification is a removal in the old file and an an added in the old
<thewrath> which is incorrect
<nhandler> thewrath: That is how diff shows a modified line. It shows it as a removal in the old and addition in the new. Most diff software acts this way. It really has no way of knowing if you only modified one word in the line or changed the entire line (which would be a removal and addition)
<thewrath> but if you use diffstat -m it does tell u
<thewrath> i just tried it
<nhandler> thewrath: -m "merge insert/delete counts from each "chunk" of the patch file to approximate a count of the modified lines.
<nhandler> It is an approximation to display a count. It would not work to display the actual changes. It definitely would not work in a patch that people could apply
<thewrath> k
<thewrath> so there is no best way to find out the number of lines that were added, removed and modified?
<nhandler> thewrath: Are you only after a number?
<thewrath> wat else could i go after for the actual changes? yes i am after a number right now
<nhandler> thewrath: If you only care about a number, then you could use diffstat
<thewrath> ok
<thewrath> yea i need to do svn diff | diffstat -m
<thewrath> to get added, removed and modified
<lajjr> anyone know of a quick way to remove a ppa??
<wgrant> Impressive waiting time.
<wgrant> That must almost be a record.
<RAOF> Surely not.  My timestamps put that at ~1min.
<RAOF> I'm sure the record is in the seconds. :)
<thewrath> could someone help me set up a bzr server
<thewrath> i have it mostly set up but its not liking me
#launchpad 2009-06-28
<yofel> is it just me or is ftp upload to ppa broken? ([Errno 111] Connection refused)
<mwhudson> yofel: it's probably broken
<days_of_ruin> Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<days_of_ruin> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused
<renpytom> Can anyone here help me with setting up translations for my project?
<wgrant> days_of_ruin: Indeed, something is broken. Everybody who can fix it should be asleep at the moment, so you might have to wait a couple of hours.
<wgrant> renpytom: Have you had a look at https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject?
<renpytom> Yes.
<renpytom> I think I have successfully uploaded a translation template.
<Pici> a/22
<renpytom> But I don't seem to be able to create a translation of it.
<wgrant> I've very little experience with Launchpad Translations, I'm afraid. You might have to poke around help.launchpad.net, or hope that somebody more knowledgable comes along.
 * wgrant disappears for lunch.
<renpytom> Ah, figured it out. You can't translate into American English.
<wgrant> cprov: Morning. Can you fix germanium?
<wgrant> kfogel: Thanks for clarifying the open sourcing date changes.
<kfogel> wgrant: you're welcome.  It was partly your asking that prompted that.
<deitarion> How do I fix the series timeline on https://launchpad.net/unball so that the 0.2-legacy branch descends from the 0.2.10 release rather than trunk's starting point?
<wgrant> deitarion: You can't. While the timelines will be changing soon in a way that might make that irrelevant, I don't think you're using the Launchpad series functionality how it was intended.
<deitarion> ?
<wgrant> deitarion: See https://launchpad.net/bzr for what I think is a pretty good model.
<wgrant> All the 1.16.x releases are on the 1.16 series.
<deitarion> Ahh. One sec while I wait for Firefox to run crash recovery and then I'll see about reorganizing it that way.
<wgrant> Lots of different projects use series very differently. I'm not sure anybody knows which is the perfect way.
<deitarion> (It seems reasonable to me. 0.1 was back when I was just forking a kde-look script. 0.2 was when it was all-new code. 0.3 (soon to be pushed) is the Python rewrite to add proper robustness, flexibility, and portability)
<wgrant> Right. It also makes sense with regard to Launchpad's bug targetting features. I can target a bug in my project to the 0.2 series, to say that it should be fixed in 0.2.x at some point.
<wgrant> if you have all your normal releases on trunk, you can't really do that.
<deitarion> All things considered, I suspect I'll end up releasing on trunk as usual (I'm a "develop with unit tests, keep trunk stable" kind of guy) and then re-locating everything to a new branch every time I bump the minor version number.
<deitarion> ...assuming I don't just move to GitHub. I'm getting more and more disillusioned with bzr's "flexibility over convenience" approach to branching.
<wgrant> What don't you like about bzr's model?
<deitarion> Oh, I also have grown very fond of git's semantics for the commit command.
<wgrant> Which bit? That it will only commit what's in the index or whatever they call it today?
<deitarion> wgrant: Yeah. I tend to work on several ideas at once and then have to cherry-pick what to commit. Git's commit is the most comfortable way I've found for that so far.
<wgrant> deitarion: I much prefer bzr shelve + commit to git's model.
<deitarion> Different strokes for different folks.
<wgrant> Yep.
<wgrant> What is your problem with bzr's branches?
<deitarion> Partly, last I checked, it seemed the only option was folder-based branching and it took extra work (And extra folder tree depth) to share a repo between several branches.
<deitarion> (I run nightly incremental backups of my home directory, so I try to be space-efficient about the folders not on the exclude list)
<wgrant> Shared repos are easy to set up, and it's possible to do away with the extra directory level. But I don't see a problem with the extra level, as I normally keep a project's branches together anyway.
<deitarion> wgrant: The extra level is surprisingly annoying to me.
<deitarion> I suppose my problem with bzr as compared to git can be summed up in my favorite quote by Michaelangelo: Trifles make perfection and perfection is not trifle
<deitarion> A lot of little things that, together, drive me nuts.
<deitarion> (The only things I haven't switched to git already are the two projects hosted on launchpad)
<wgrant> It's quite possible to set up a
<wgrant> Gah.
<wgrant> ... to set up a git-like repo that has multiple branches with a single working copy. But it's slightly awkward.
<deitarion> I know. That's what I did with every one of my bzr projects.
<deitarion> "slightly" is too much.
<wgrant> It would be nice if both were supported equally. I prefer branch-per-directory to git's model.
<deitarion> I'm the kind of perfectionist, convenience-obsessed guy who'd be a diehard mac-head if I weren't also bordering on RMS-level FOSS obsession.
<deitarion> (I'm more a UI designer who knows how to program and happens to be obsessed with unit tests than a traditional programmer)
<deitarion> Now that I've finally got something which work for keeping my distraction-based procrastination at bay, I'm hard at work polishing up and completing all my unfinished convenience tools. ( http://ssokolow.github.com/timeclock/ in case you're curious. I haven't made a release tarball yet because I'm still working on the icon. )
<deitarion> s/which work /which works /
<goshawk> hi, i receive this error when i try to upload to ppa
<goshawk> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused
<goshawk> and i'm sure it worked before
<goshawk> does anyone know why?
<wgrant> goshawk: Something's broken on the server.
<goshawk> ok
<kub1b> Help with a gpg error when trying to apt-get the KUbuntu bugfixes for 4.2.4, via apt-get, after addig the launchpad line in apt sources.list - thanks.  I get this gpg error - Ive never had to add gpg keys before - how do i get this sig verified? :
<kub1b> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2836CB0A8AC93F7A W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<wgrant> kub1b: You'll see a link labeled "Read about installing" on the PPA page. Down the bottom of that, there are instructions.
<kub1b> wgrant: what page has that link you refer to?
<wgrant> kub1b: One with a URL of the form https://launchpad.net/~<username>/+archive/<ppaname>
<wgrant> kub1b: What was the URL you put in your sources.list?
<kub1b> wgrant: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main  , from the page:  http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2.4
<kub1b> wgrant: what does that indicate to you, that I should do?
<wgrant> kub1b: Go to https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<wgrant> kub1b: There you will find the link.
<kub1b> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> (there's a bug filed that the ppa.launchpad.net page should link to the launchpad.net page)
<kub1b> wgrant:  when i go to that page i get this error in firefox:  n error occurred during a connection to launchpad.net.  SSL received a record that exceeded the maximum permissible length.  (Error code: ssl_error_rx_record_too_long)
<wgrant> kub1b: Sounds like Firefox is being stupid... tried refreshing?
<kub1b> wgrant:  The page you are trying to view can not be shown because the authenticity of the received data could not be verified.      * Please contact the web site owners to inform them of this problem.
<kub1b> wgrant: same err after both refreshing & ¨try again¨ in firefox.
<wgrant> kub1b: Did you go to the exact URL I specified?
<kub1b> wgrant: yes
<kub1b> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<kub1b> wgrant: er, i thing:  i´m connecting throught a cell phone wireless connection,
<wgrant> kub1b: Firefox is indicating that you're not speaking to an SSL server, but Launchpad is certainly fine.
<wgrant> kub1b: Can you just go to https://launchpad.net/?
<kub1b> metropcs, Iǘe used this for years, but maybe on this new box, with a fresh kubuntu 904 for amd 64, perhaps i don have some ssh firefox thing needed installed yet?
<wgrant> No, no, SSL has been core to web browsers for more than a decade now.
<wgrant> I wonder if your connection is dodgy.
<kub1b> goint to that url gets the same error.
<kub1b> i know the isp has a firewall,
<kub1b> but i do know iǘe gotten to secure pages (https)  on my other computer before.
<wgrant> Can you go to some other HTTPS site?
<kub1b> suggest one, please, & Iĺl try
<Nafallo> kub1b: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<kub1b> wgrant:   Iḿ pulling up this page fine:  https://www.bankofamerica.com/Control.do?page=corp_bofacom
<wgrant> kub1b: How about https://edge.launchpad.net/?
<kub1b> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ is coming up fine too
<kub1b> https://edge.launchpad.net/? is also coming in fine
<kub1b> wgrant: thoughts?
<wgrant> kub1b: OK. That's really really strange. But go to https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa
<wgrant> I'd try restarting Firefox, if that doesn't work.
<kub1b> wgrant: are yo a sysadmin for launchpad, or a mere user?,
<kub1b> ie, do you have ability to fix stuff on the launchpad server?
<wgrant> kub1b: I'm just a user.
<kub1b> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa  works
<wgrant> I'm pretty sure that Launchpad isn't broken.
<wgrant> As I can use it fine.
<wgrant> kub1b: OK. Follow the instructions. Then maybe restart Firefox and see if launchpad.net works.
<kub1b> wgrant: er, follow _which_ instructions? the one at the https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa  ?  Iǘe already added the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main  line to sources.list.  Iḿ getting an error from apt-get dist-upgrade about unable to verify the gpg key for packages from there.
<kub1b> wgrant: thoughts?
<kub1b> Nafallo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com works fine.  thoughts?
<wgrant> kub1b: Sorry, on a very laggy connection here. You'll see a link labeled "Read about installing".
<wgrant> That has a section on adding the key.
<kub1b> wgrant: thanks, Iḿ tryig to pull that link up now. :)
<goshawk> wgrant: do you know if someone is working on the ppa upload problem?
<cprov> wgrant: poppy restarted.
<wgrant> cprov: Thanks.
<wgrant> goshawk: Should work now.
<goshawk> nope
<goshawk> same error
<goshawk> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused
<wgrant> Indeed. cprov?
<cprov> wgrant: same here too.
<wgrant> cprov: But poppy's running?
<cprov> wgrant: no, it's not.
<wgrant> Ah, good.
<wgrant> Otherwise I would be scared.
<ajmitch> wgrant: why would that be scary?
<wgrant> ajmitch: Worse to have a daemon running but broken like that than not running at all, I think...
<ajmitch> Worrying, but probably not scary
<ajmitch> Scary would be if it was working without any daemon running
<goshawk> ahhahah
<wgrant> ajmitch: True.
<cprov> wgrant: try now please.
<goshawk> works
<goshawk> well done :)
<goshawk> thanks cprov
<wgrant> Indeed. Thanks cprov.
<goshawk> thanks welterde
<goshawk> thanks wgrant
<goshawk> cprov: can we know what was the problem or is it too long to tell?
<yofel> thanks cprov :)
<cprov> goshawk: it starts with a recurrent problem related with the server using asyncore (causing it to die from time to time)
<goshawk> oki
<goshawk> thx
<Hamaryns> Hi all
<Hamaryns> I recently migrated my project to LP, thanks to all that helped.
<Hamaryns> Now I want to upload the code for the website as well.  Is there a standard way to do this, or should I just create a new branch, or maybe subfolder in the trunk?
<wgrant> Hamaryns: I wouldn't put it in trunk. I've just created a separate branch in the past.
<Hamaryns> ok, so it’s sort of: do as you like with what’s there, there is no separate functionality for this
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> There's no good way to do it.
<Hamaryns> lol
<Hamaryns> but then, there’s probably no bad way either :-)
<Hamaryns> If you look around, you see that a lot of projects have it as some subdirectory of their main repository.
<Hamaryns> E.g. in the Jakarta projects
<Hamaryns> fine, thanks
<wgrant> That's not a good idea.
<wgrant> It's not part of your project, so why is it there?
<Hamaryns> it is part of the project, isn’t it?  You could call it a subproject
<Hamaryns> But you’re right, a separate branch makes more sense and that’s what I’ll do
<wgrant> My users don't need it.
<Hamaryns> right
<ajmitch> are appservers going down again?
<ajmitch> either that or I'm just unlucky & hit a temporary problem
<cyberixae> Launchpad front page shows brown boxes for featured projects, instead of their logos.
<cyberixae> Is there a bug thread for this issue?
<yofel> any idea when the i386 ppa build machines muntries and samarium will get reset? the builds take quite a while with only 2 working machines (They only show: Error accessing Librarian: <urlopen error (111, 'Connection refused')> , just like promethium for amd64)
<dnjl> whats wrong with launchpad? I can't access my PPA's!
<dnjl> prob is gone :)
<dnjl> tnx
<opop> hai, launchpad told me to come here and tell you it is broken.
<NielsE> any estimates when launchpad will be up again?
<opop> is back up, i just checked!
<Schumbi> Hello
<opop> and back down
<Schumbi> Launchpad is overloaded here in Jena/Germany at the moment?
<opop> is worldwide, apparently
<Schumbi> ah well than ...
<Schumbi> or not well
<NielsE> sometime's you'll get trough, its just very very slow
<Schumbi> but a bit confusing, one try it loads at normal speed and the next it doesn't work
<u-foka> Hy there!
<u-foka> does launchpad dead?
<yofel> u-foka: try reloading it a few times then you'll maybe get the page to load. But yes, it's broken
<u-foka> fine, thanks!
<u-foka> from four reloads i got my page once, and the message three times, in about ten minutes
<jithine> hi anyone facing issue with launchpad ?
<jithine> i cannot connect to it
<jithine> it gives Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<Schumbi> jithine: like most of us
<Schumbi> but sometimes it seems to work
<jithine> Schumbi:  ok. I have been trying for almost an hour. Guess they need to upgrade hardware
<cprov> yofel: let' s see what I can do about the PPA buildds, one sec.
<stefanlsd> Does anyone know whats up with staging?
<cprov> stefanlsd: probably the same problem affecting edge.l.n
<stefanlsd> cprov: oh ok. thanks :) didnt realise there was a bigger problem also
<c_korn> when will lp be up again?
<cprov> c_korn: asap.
<c_korn> ok
<__elgato90__> hi, i'm trying to access https://shipit.kubuntu.org/, but i can't
<__elgato90__> there it says to contact you here
<cprov> __elgato90__: we are working on it.
 * BUGabundo checks topic before making the same question
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> cprov: hey. so you know! ahah not on topic?
* cprov changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ is experiencing problems, we are working on it | Help contact: cprov | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<BUGabundo> ahahaa
<BUGabundo> don't do it just because I ask :)
<cprov> BUGabundo: ;)
<BUGabundo> cprov: http://identi.ca/notice/5830555
<cprov> BUGabundo: cool, thanks.
<BUGabundo> np
<BUGabundo> saw a few users asking
<BUGabundo> cprov: http://identi.ca/conversation/1418665#notice-5830587
<BUGabundo> http://identi.ca/tag/launchpad
<__elgato90__> cprov: thank you very much
<__elgato90__> i'll try later then
<BUGabundo> at least known for 1 h
<dvz-> is it just me or is lp server down?
<BUGabundo> yes
<BUGabundo> known
<BUGabundo> dvz-: see /topic
<dvz-> ah, woops, the top of my screen>irssi was covered by gnome-panel
<dvz-> thanks BUGabundo
<BUGabundo> aahha
<cprov> yofel: PPA builders rescued and building.
<hkais> hello
<hkais> maybe it is already reported but, launchpad is down
<yofel> cprov: thanks a lot!
<yofel> hkais: see topic - is known
<BUGabundo> eheh
<hkais> oups, sorry
<BUGabundo> don't you guys love when something goes down? everyone all of the sudden remembers you of it!
<yofel> XD
<Schumbi> topics are a great thing ;-) but it seems that this one is too small
<hkais> Schumbi: repeat, repeat, repeat
<MTecknology> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<MTecknology> :(
<hkais> is the cause of the downtime already found?
<MTecknology> cprov: fixitfixitfixitfixitfixit
<cprov> hkais: not yet, I will inform you guys about news in this area.
<nekro_> code.lp down? can't get to it from US west coast.
<Schumbi> nekro_: topic :-)
<nekro_> woops. sorry :) guess I'll go for my morning bike ride
<MTecknology> cprov: I don't really like waiting. Could you maybe change the life-script to have $lp_downtime_20090628 = '?min' to something closer to '5sec' ?
<MTecknology> :P
<cprov> either that or `rm -f MTecknology` <wink>
<MTecknology> cprov: I'm stuck into too many places, you're need to recurse me... but sad either way
<cprov> MTecknology: I'm sorry, it was supposed to be funny, but I failed. Let me try to help IS guys and get it fixed asap.
<MTecknology> cprov: don't worry, I laughed
<MTecknology> thanks fopr reminding me though, I need to bug dholbach
<MTecknology> not online -_-
<MTecknology> cprov: when is the 3.0 release planned?
<MTecknology> IT'S BACK!!!
<cprov> MTecknology: July after 2.2.7, I don't remember the dates precisely (IIRC there is an message in lp-users@)
<hars> The launchpad website tells me to tell you that "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server." persists.
<sianis> hars: topic
<MTecknology> it's back for what I'm doing
<BUGabundo> MattJ: down... some parts coming up now
<Schumbi> MTecknology: temporary ;-)
<MattJ> edge works, I'm happy :)
<BUGabundo> MattJ: edge is devel version !
<MattJ> So? :)
<BUGabundo> MattJ: be happy, smile!
<Inverse> I'm getting an error when connecting to launchpad, "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode. " anyone else have this issue?
<MattJ> I am!
<BUGabundo> Inverse: /topic
<Inverse> BUGabundo: ok, I fail
<Inverse> at chcking topics
<twisted> hi guys is launchpad down?
<BUGabundo> twisted: /topic
<twisted> :) thank you
<ircleuser> imagine thousands of people hitting the reload button, over and over and over ... ;-)
<sianis> edge is up in Hungary!
<twisted> i did that also ircleuser refreshed like 20 times thought it was on my end.
<Schumbi> ircleuser: ;-)
<BUGabundo> eheh
<twisted> launchpads back up
<twisted> thanks guys
<paykoob> thanks!
<twisted> yep
* cprov changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact:  -  | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<MTecknology> cprov: what was the issue?
<cprov> yes, it's officially back
* MTecknology changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<cprov> MTecknology: IS team is still working on the facts
<MTecknology> cprov: extra spaces in there
<cprov> MTecknology: thanks.
<MTecknology> I'm excited to head what happened
<MTecknology> hear*
<Schumbi> thanks :-) it really works :-)
<Schumbi> nice work :-) bye
<AskHL_> Hi.  How do I add files (such as a complete source .tar.gz, preferably created in some semi-automatic way) to my project's launchpad downloads page?  (And, if I should RTFM, which FM should I R?)
<Inverse> AskHL_: his one: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/19188
<AskHL_> Thank you, Inverse
<cprov> AskHL_: you can check the possibilities with https://edge.launchpad.net/+apidoc/#project_release
<Inverse> After starting with launchpad, I'm beginning to love bzr and scorn svn
<vadi2> Hi. Where can I find the "project release series"?
<vadi2> https://launchpad.net/project/+series doesn't seem to be it
<vadi2> want to setup the translations import and cannot find anything anywhere for the last half hour. I think I've visited every possible page now
<cprov> vadi2: the was a launchpad outage 2 hours ago, but it's all fixed now. Which project are you looking for ? (certainly not the one called 'project')
<cprov> vadi2: https://edge.launchpad.net/awn/+series, for instance.
<vadi2> I'd like to enable automatic imports of translation templates and translations for the giftwrap trunk.
<cprov> vadi2: I'm not sure I can help, do you see anything that might help on https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/giftwrap/trunk ?
<vadi2> ah, thanks. I was looking around the code part
<cprov> also https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/ImportingFromBazaarBranches
<vadi2> thanks, seems that one link did it all.
<vadi2> Was just rather hard to get to to begin with :)
<MTecknology> cprov: you're not help contact now? you should be :)
<MTecknology> I demand it
<cprov> MTecknology: :)
<MTecknology> cprov: sorry if I'm just being stupid now, I'll blame it on the tired, it's already the afternoon
<cprov> it's Sunday and we are *here* ... we are probably forgiven of anything.
<MTecknology> cprov: I got up 2100, went to work 0130, it's 1222 now :)
<andersk> Is it known that CVE reference links are misformatted?  (For example, on bug 393100, the icon for 2009-2108 appears once in the left margin of the page and once overlapping the 2009.)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393100 in git-core "Sync git-core 1:1.6.3.3-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)." [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393100
<beuno> andersk, no. Could you file a bug and slap a "css-sprites" tag on it?  :)
<andersk> Okay, bug 393186
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 393186 in launchpad "CVE reference links are misformatted" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/393186
<beuno> andersk, thank you
<days_of_ruin> Is launchpad supposed to auto-linkify urls posted in a project summary? Because right now its not working for me -_-
#launchpad 2010-06-28
<nigelb> jml: :( you lost the spot on dev week
<geser> StevenK: Hi, I tried to upload a package with SFTP to the main archive and got "open failed" (http://paste.ubuntu.com/456269/). Uploading to PPA with sftp worked. Is there an error in my dput config?
<wgrant> geser: Shouldn't you be uploading to /ubuntu?
<wgrant> Ah, hmm, upload.ubuntu.com FTP doesn't require it.
<wgrant> That's odd.
<geser> wgrant: I don't know. bigjools told me that it's like the ubuntu stance but with a different method and login
<lifeless> whats an upload between friends
<StevenK> geser, wgrant: I've not debugged what's going on there, but yes, you need /ubuntu
<geser> StevenK: still got an "open failed" error with "incoming = /ubuntu"
 * StevenK looks at geser's dput config
<wgrant> StevenK: We really should update the default dput.cf to include /ubuntu.
<wgrant> Because that's how it should be done.
<StevenK> wgrant: Fix it? :-)
<StevenK> geser: Just a hunch, try "incoming = ubuntu"
<StevenK> But the SFTP server side code ought to strip leading slashes
<geser> StevenK: yeah, that worked
<hrw> hi
<maxb> hi
<hrw> if upstream keeps project/code in LP and package is in Ubuntu only then is there a way to have package/bugs page linked to code/bugs? to have just one place for reporting bugs
<SeySayux> Hi. My build failed: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50999786/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-amd64.libsylph-class_0.1alpha4-1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz . However, it compiles fine over here. What could be the problem?
<maxb> /usr/bin/ld: ../deps/binreloc/libbinreloc.a(binreloc.c.o): relocation R_X86_64_32 against `.rodata.str1.1' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<maxb> SeySayux: ^ The error message hints at the issue
<SeySayux> maxb: Yea, I found that line.
<bigjools> beat me to it
<maxb> This sort of error is architecture dependent - e.g. it's not a problem on i386
<SeySayux> So, I should just disable amd64 builds or what?
<maxb> However, if you aim to write portable code, it is always a mistake to link non-PIC code into a shared library
<tsimpson> as far as I can see, it is compiled with -fPIC
<SeySayux> Okay, so I need to make it PIC. Isn't the build system (cmake) supposed to do that for me? I hate messing with CMake's internals...
<maxb> tsimpson: The thing not compiled with -fPIC is libbinreloc.a
<maxb> SeySayux: right, this is a bug in the upstream project
<SeySayux> maxb: I happen to be the developer of the upstream project, so...
<maxb> Given the problem is in "deps/binreloc/" I would not be entirely surprised if it was an embedded dependency using a separate buildsystem
<tsimpson> ah, yes
<SeySayux> maxb: nope, it's just a cmake file invoked with subdir()
<maxb> I know nothing about cmake, so I can only speak of generalities
<maxb> Generally the ideal thing to do is to build the dependent library as a shared one too
<maxb> Or if that's not a viable approach, compile the static library's objects with -fPIC
<SeySayux> binreloc requires static linking to function
<maxb> static linking to what?
<SeySayux> to whatever it's supposed to be linked, in this case the main library
<SeySayux> Okay, so I guess the best thing for now is to restrict building to i386 and file a bug report telling that -fPIC should be included. Okay, thank you.
<SeySayux> Hi. I deleted my ppa. How long does it take before I can recreate it?
<bigjools> you can't re-create the same PPA after it's deleted, there's a small bug that needs fixing
<SeySayux> wtf
<SeySayux> I can't reupload a package, I can't recreate a ppa, wtf is this thing?
<bigjools> a free service?
<SeySayux> So, if I get this right, it's 10 times more easier just to get a http host somewhere and put my files on there?
<bigjools> Put it like this, I'm happy to help you and explain how to do stuff, but if you starting complaing then you forfeit your help
<bigjools> s/starting/start/
<SeySayux> Okay, I'm sorry, I'm just very fustrated....
<SeySayux> So, if I accidentially upload the wrong package, is there any way to delete it?
<bigjools> yes
<bigjools> click on "delete packages"
<SeySayux> okay, that button is nonexistent over here...
<bigjools> which page are you at?
<SeySayux> Okay, never mind, I found it
<bigjools> bear in mind though that you cannot re-upload the same versions of files again
<bigjools> but it's easy to bump versions
<SeySayux> How do you mean? E.g. there's a mistake in the file, it failed to build, and now the failed version just stays on there?
<bigjools> LP remembers the versions of every file you uploaded and won't allow them to be re-uploaded with different contents than before because it will seriously confuse apt clients
<bigjools> so you upload a higher version that builds
<bigjools> and the previous version is automatically superseded and removed
<spiv> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Deleting has some details.
<spiv> (Basically what bigjools just said)
<bigjools> yeah, I wrote that page :)
<bigjools> well, a lot of it
<SeySayux> So, I need to modify the version number?
<bigjools> yes
<SeySayux> Heh? Why does it put .so files in the -dev package?
<SeySayux> okay, let's try this again... I'll keep you in touch if there are any problems...
<hartym> Hi.
<hartym> Not sure it's the right place to ask, but trying to install launchpad on an up2date lucid, and after having my "rocketfuel-setup" finished as instructed on the wiki, I did run the database setup script and getting stuck with the "make schema command" which complains about zc.buildout distribution not being found (in fact it's while running the buildout bootstrap.py script). The strange stuff (at least for me) is that I can import zc.buildout w
<hartym> ithout any problem if I run a standalone python shell. Any idea ? the exact error message is "pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: zc.buildout"
<FC34> does any people payed with cluster filesystem, san and ubuntu ?
<FC34> s/payed/played/
<jpds> FC34: You might be better off in #ubuntu-server.
<FC34> jpds thank you
<jcastro> abentley: how's dailies looking? do I need to be ready this week?
<abentley> jcastro, we will probably support dailies on edge in the next release.  I need to confirm this with thumper.
<jcastro> abentley: target date for that is ... ?
<abentley> jcastro, July 6
 * jcastro nods
<abentley> jcastro, we are delaying our release to reduce conflicts with Ubuntu, or it would be this week.
<jcastro> abentley: no worries, I just want to know how much time I have
<tormod> what package selection do the buildd chroots for Ubuntu have?
<maxb> tormod: You can download the chroot tarball to see for yourself with a command like: wget -O - -q https://edge.launchpad.net/api/devel/ubuntu/lucid/i386/chroot_url | xargs wget
<tormod> maxb, thanks I would more like to know what's behind that selection, i.e. what seed
<maxb> tormod: lp:~lamont/launchpad-buildd/chroot-scripts may be semi-informative, but I suspect the canonical answer is "Ask lamont"
<aalex_laptop> hello
<aalex_laptop> Can I build a package on a PPA that depends on some packages which are only found on that same PPA?
<getxsick> can i kill a current build? it's broken
<micahg> aalex_laptop: yes
<maxb> aalex_laptop: Yes. It should just work.
<maxb> getxsick: Only by getting someone with admin powers to do it for you
<getxsick> anyone with the power? :)
<maxb> The help contacts have been scarce of late.
<maxb> What's broken about it?
<getxsick> i just forgot to update some stuff in the upstream. and my builds take few hours. so you know
<tormod> maxb, thanks, been looking over chroot-scripts but no dice
<maxb> getxsick: Since there's no help contact on duty, I guess you should just be content that you tried. There's lots of buildds, after all, it's not a big deal
<maxb> tormod: Yes, I expect the true answer lives in lamont's head
<tormod> if lamont is around, what I really wanted to found out is why they have libdrm (plymouth?)
<getxsick> ok
<MTecknology> it's 240/yr for a private project, right?
<maxb> I recall seeing 250
<MTecknology> or that
<lifeless> bac: ^
<bac> yes, MTecknology it is US$250/year/proj
<MTecknology> bac: so if I have a private project and a team that owns it - is it possible to have another user that can read from those branches but not push to them?
<lifeless> MTecknology: yes
<MTecknology> how do you do that?
<MTecknology> just saubscribe that person/team to the branch?
<lifeless> yes
<MTecknology> thanks
<lifeless> we're working on a an acl system separated from subscriptions
<lifeless> but its not here yet
<MTecknology> my company is getting tir4ed of running code on internal servers
<MTecknology> the down time and usability is fine - but LP offers much much nicer usability - and blueprints
<MTecknology> Any ideas how much the bugs and other features will cost when they're no longer part of the private project cost?
<bac> MTecknology: private bugs and codes have been offered for commercial subscribers for a long time now.  it is guaranteed not to change for the term of the subscription.
<bac> MTecknology: i see you have created your project.  let me know if you have questions regarding purchasing the subscription voucher, etc.
<MTecknology> bac: oh- it was just written in a way that made it sound like it could change
<MTecknology> bac: yup - I was walking through it - I'll be making the money decision today - we're having a meeting over some projects that will involve many sprints
<bac> MTecknology: ok, great.
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<lamont> tormod: while maybe semi-informative, lp:~lamont/launchpad-buildd/chroot-script is definitive, especially with "-d maveric --lp" as arguments
<tormod> lamont, hmm IIRC it runs debootstrap but then what? is it defined by debootstrap then?
<lamont> it runs debootstrap and then installs some packages
<lamont> frankly, I'd have to walk through the script to be more accurate than that
<lamont> tormod: it starts with debootstrap --variant=buildd, does some stuff to keep (at least well behaved) daemons from starting, and etc, etc.
<tormod> lamont, I guess I was hoping for a higher-level answer, not how the script works
<tormod> I see "minbase" in there...
<tormod> man debootstrap: 'buildd,  which installs the build-essential packages'
<tormod> but it looks like (from build logs) that more than build-essential is installed
#launchpad 2010-06-29
<poolie> lifeless, the problem i'm talking about is that we rely on developers manually getting the Vary-equivalents right
<lifeless> yes
<poolie> in principle you could warn about using per-user data within something not marked as being per-user cached
<lifeless> I agree
<poolie> unless you have a good reason
<lifeless> a simple language, with sane defaults
<lifeless> and 'really public' is something you do explicitly
<lifeless> having separate transactions would help here - we could in principle check you hadn't read the user id
<RuediiX> Does anyone feel up to helping a newb out with sorting through the documentation of setting up a PPA?
<tsimpson> what part are you having trouble with?
<RuediiX> Well, I'm trying to get started.  I slowly starting to find my way around.
<RuediiX> I think I'm getting a handle on it now.  A few more help buttons arround the interface would help.  I should probably add a todo-bug on the site project page about that one.
<RuediiX> I need help registering a bzr branch.  I'm wanting to mirror it from an SVN versioning system . . .
<jml> RuediiX, and... what do you need help with?
<RuediiX> Well, I found the problem.  It seems it will only import from BZR the into the trunk branch.
<RuediiX> I mean from non-BZR
<jml> yes. that's right.
<RuediiX> I guess I'll have to wait for the project maintainer to reply to my Blueprint request.
<RuediiX> The guy's left the project abandoned for 2 years now, and has started working on another related project instead.
<jml> I don't understand.
<RuediiX> Oh, the person who took charge of making the Lauchpad mirror was using it for a now-abandoned translation, and left no public access to the code.
<RuediiX> Search project kMuddy
<RuediiX> The user is now working on Muddlet, a similar application.
<RuediiX> Well I figure I'm just going to have to wait a few days for a reply.  I'll finish getting my account details filled in in the meantime.  If he doesn't want to work with others, I'll just form a kmuddy-packaging project.
<RuediiX> jml, it seems there is nothing I can do for now, I don't want to create a duplicate project just for packaging and distribution-specific bug-tracking, when there is already one for translations, unless the person in charge of the translations doesn't want to work together.
<jml> RuediiX, you can create a new branch in Launchpad that mirrors the svn trunk.
<jml> RuediiX, it has nothing to do with whether the branch is the trunk on Launchpad
<RuediiX> The problem is that the code is locked to the point that I can't create a main branch registered on the project.  The guy locked it down completely.  I can only make a "personal" branch, which doesn't support imports.
<jml> uhh
<jml> RuediiX, I don't think that's possible.
<jml> RuediiX, what's the svn url?
<RuediiX> I found it.
<RuediiX> For some reason it defaulted to branch on the other page.
<RuediiX> OK, it says pending review now.
<jml> RuediiX, favoretti.net refuses anonymous svn connections
<jml> jml@truth:~$ svn ls svn://anonsvn@favoretti.net/kmuddy
<jml> svn: Can't connect to host 'favoretti.net': Connection refused
<RuediiX> actually, it's probably down.  Their host has been down the past few hours.  I didn't test the SVN server.
<RuediiX> yep, web server www.kmuddy.com is still down too.
<RuediiX> I'll check why, but for some reason favoretti.net is up on http, though.  I'll check google.
<Ddorda> hey, how do i revert a revision?
<Ddorda> i can't find it documented anywhere
<jml> Ddorda, you mean, you've committed something by mistake?
<jml> Ddorda, was it the last commit in the branch?
<Ddorda> jml: yes
<Ddorda> on both :)
<jml> Ddorda, "bzr uncommit"
<Ddorda> jml: i'll try it
<RuediiX> jml, I just realized something.  Last I checked, connections refused means you didn't even get to a login prompt.
<jml> RuediiX, that's right.
<Ddorda> jml: doesn;t work =\
<jml> Ddorda, what do you mean "doesn't work"
<Ddorda> jml: it does uncommit, but i can't push it
<jml> Ddorda, "bzr push --overwrite"
<Ddorda> jml: i'll try
<RuediiX> jml, I'll retry when the main project's web server is back up.
<Ddorda> jml: nvrm, i just started a new branch
<RuediiX> jml, I'll try to see if KDE has their own mirror.
<lindi-> "ubuntu-bug -p xterm" in lucid goes pretty smoothly until I get "No REFERER Header" from bugs.launchpad.net -- I'm somewhat lost on what to try next
<lindi-> I'm connecting via squid proxy but I don't see anything in its configuration that'd block REFERER. I would have imagined hitting problems on other sites if this was the case
<lindi-> any idea if my bug report was simply lost? or is there a way to see it? hitting back just goes to "Please describe the bug in a few words..." page
<bdrung> why can't i change the status of this merge request: https://code.launchpad.net/~qense/ubuntu/karmic/wireless-crda/fix-336915/+merge/11250 ? i have the right to push to lp:ubuntu/karmic/wireless-crda (the merge target).
<lindi-> oh and also, it's SSL, squid can't possibly be the problem
<nigelb> bdrung: probably because reviewer isn't set
<bdrung> and who can change it?
<nigelb> wait, reviewer is set as main sponsors instead of the unified team
<nigelb> bdrung: qense can do it (actually only he can do it)
<nigelb> bdrung: just add a comment to set ~ubuntu-sponsors instead of ~ubuntu-main-sponsors as reviewers or poke him when you find him :)
<wgrant> nigelb: But it's a merge into lp:ubuntu/karmic/wireless-crda, which bdrung has write access to by virtue of his core-dev membership.
<wgrant> So it should be fine.
<bdrung> wgrant: is it a bug then?
<nigelb> wgrant: he needs to be set as reviewer right?
<nigelb> bdrung: not bug, just mistake from qense for the initial part of it
<wgrant> nigelb: The source branch shouldn't matter.
<wgrant> It's the target that does.
<nigelb> wgrant: he's trying to change status not merge it in I thought
<sebi_`> hi, does launchpad have some sort of markup for small snippets of code in bugreports, etc? It's somewhat urgent. Help is very appreciated.
<maxb> no, it does not
<deryck> sebi_`, no, we don't support any markup in bugs.
<deryck> sebi_`, certain text is linkified for you, though, i.e. bug numbers, http:// links, branch links, and so on.
<sebi_`> alright
<lindi-> managed to enable REFERER and to extract my bug report from firefox's memory with gdb ...
<fta> my dailies are once again caught up in the traffic of the zillions test-rebuilds. meaning they have no chance to complete in their 24h cycle. should i just stop?
<maxb> Aren't PPA builds supposed to be prioritized over copy archives?
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> But this often proves to be insufficient.
<fta> apparently not
<wgrant> I'm not sure why, but possibly because process-upload sucks and is run synchronously by buildd-manager.
<wgrant> So everything ends up getting somewhat behind.
<fta> indeed
<wgrant> The rebuilds are all -10 as expected.
<wgrant> So it should simply be additional latency.
<wgrant> Your builds will get priority, but it might just take a while for a slot to open up.
<maxb> Where can you see the rebuild score?
<fta> i watched 1 particular build, it was scheduled in 17h ~2h ago, it's now 19h
<fta> so it keeps being pushed further away
<wgrant> maxb: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/test-rebuild-20100628/+builds?build_state=pending
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1844245
<fta> well, https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+builds
<wgrant> Bug #155758 irks me at times like this.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 155758 in Soyuz "Global PPA +builds would be useful (affected: 1, heat: 0)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155758
<wgrant> Hm, the rebuild archive builds are OOPSing.
<wgrant> OOPS-1641EB2468
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1641EB2468
<fta> when is 10.06 supposed to land?
<wgrant> The 6th.
<fta> hm :( 1 month with rejected uploads then (bug 589068)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 589068 in KXStudio "Upload rejected with "unsupported operand type(s) for -: 'datetime.datetime' and 'NoneType'" (affected: 1, heat: 12)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589068
<fta> would it be possible to manually unbreak my 3 src packages like proposed in #11 ?
<wgrant> Oh, they still haven't fixed that data?
<fta> nope
 * bigjools sighs heavily
<fta> bigjools, i've been sighing heavily each morning in front of the rejects in my mailbox for nearly a month now :P
<fta> but not here ;)
<bigjools> bug 589068 I think
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 589068 in KXStudio "Upload rejected with "unsupported operand type(s) for -: 'datetime.datetime' and 'NoneType'" (affected: 1, heat: 12)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/589068
<bigjools> I'll organise a cherry pick now that the release was pushed back
<wgrant> bigjools: Isn't fixing the twelve rows of data simpler?
<wgrant> It also removes a database inconsistency...
<bigjools> I didn;'t know there was a data issue
<bigjools> I've not been involved in the fix
<wgrant> Ah.
<bigjools> what's fucked?
<wgrant> Well, there are something like 12 rows of broken data.
<wgrant> Builds that were in the wild during the last rollout.
<wgrant> The duration was calculated incorrectly.
<bigjools> ok
<wgrant> (well, more not calculated at all)
<wgrant> The relevant data can be retrieved from the build logs simply.
<bigjools> do you have a reliable way of determining which builds are affected?
<bigjools> to save me some time
<wgrant> I believe noodles775 had a query run. But it's the buildfarmjobs with a null date_started.
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> wgrant: I see nearer 261k rows like that :/
<bigjools> oh, crap, I need  a status
<wgrant> Oops, yes, sorry.
<fta> wgrant, my question remains.. should i just give up with my dailies and just stop everything?
<fta> so bye bye chromium, firefox, thunderbird, gwibber, network-manager and all their friends?
<bigjools> I'm going to disable the rebuild
<bdrung> to come back to my problem (https://code.launchpad.net/~qense/ubuntu/karmic/wireless-crda/fix-336915/+merge/11250)
<bdrung> qense can only set the status to 'Word in progress', 'Needs review' and 'Merged'. i can't change it at all. who can change the status to invalid (or similar)?
<geser> bdrung: qense should have "Delete proposal to merge" in the right hand portlet, would that be sufficient?
<bdrung> geser: that would be a possible solution, but then the whole review comments will be lost
<geser> hmm, true
<Alam> hi, need help regarding issue
<Alam> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-foundations/+question/94280
<Alam> our translation team (punjabi) has no admin a/c working now, please help me
<jkakar> Hi... I've been trying to upload a package to my PPA for days (since Friday)... I've tried 4 times with no success, it never enters the build queue.
<jkakar> I noticed some comments about PPA issues... are they resolved?  I tried again about 30 minutes ago and the builds still aren't appearing on the +builds screen.
<geser> jkakar: do you get a mail about your upload being accepted (or rejected)?
<jkakar> geser: Good question.
<jkakar> geser: I do but it was filtered and it was clearly my fault.  Thanks for the suggestion.
<jkakar> Bugs are almost always PEBKAC. :)
<jcastro> abentley: had a chat with daniel, and I did this, thoughts: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds/NamingConvention
<abentley> jcastro, I don't understand recommendation 1.
<abentley> jcastro, also, do you want to propose a naming convention for the actual recipes?
<jcastro> abentley: I don't think alot of people know that projects have an lp page just sitting there, even if no one is using it
<jcastro> abentley: I don't know if it would be useful for recipes, but we should discuss that
<abentley> jcastro, Okay, but ppas and recipes are owned by teams, not projects, so we can't use the project namespace.
<jcastro> yeah but we have project pages owned by registry, etc, I guess what I want to say there is make a team and then also take over the project page.
 * jcastro will redo that
<abentley> jcastro, cool.
<abentley> As for naming recipes, I don't know if a convention is useful or not.
<abentley> jcastro, You'll have multiple recipes per ppa (e.g. bzr's dailies include bzrtools and bzr-svn), and the recipes may apply to multiple distroseries.
<abentley> jcastro, I guess the names of the recipes are important to 1) the owner, 2) people who want to create new recipes based on existing ones.
<jcastro> yeah, also, if we want to do it, better to play it safe and tell people now
<jcastro> before we have 500 of these things
<abentley> jcastro, so I guess the title of the page made me think it was about naming recipes, but I don't actually think we need a convention for naming recipes.
<jcastro> heh ok
<dhastha> This is Dhastha from India. Am going to do mini project for my college. I decided to do project for launchpad translation. Can anyone help me?
<henninge> dhastha: do you have a specific question or are you looking for general help?
<dhastha> henninge, general help
<henninge> dhastha: There is a guide on the wiki:
<henninge> https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/YourProject
<henninge> dhastha: you should start there and also be familiar with gettext terms.
<henninge> s/be/become/
<dhastha> henninge, thank you.
<dhastha> henninge, As a student how can i contribute with launchpad. can u tell me some project ideas like "Full API for launchpad translation"?
<henninge> dhastha: oh, thanks for your interest in that ;)
<henninge> dhastha: it may be best to start by fixing small bugs so that you become familiar with the code base.
<henninge> dhastha: Ideally those are bugs that bother you in your daily work with Launchpad.
<henninge> ;-)
<dpm> dhastha, oh, glad to hear you'd be interested in that! As henninge says, it's best to start step by step, but once you're into the development process and codebase, here are some cool ideas to work on for Launchpad translations:
<dpm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GoogleSoC2010/Ideas#Package%20set%20views%20in%20Launchpad%20Translations
<dpm> These are bigger projects, though
<henninge> yes, they are ;)
<henninge> dhastha: you can also look at our bugs at https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta
<henninge> dhastha: here is a trivial one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/440406
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 440406 in Launchpad Translations "Translations overview should state language code (affected: 1, heat: 1)" [Low,Triaged]
<henninge> dhastha: you need to read up on https://dev.launchpa.net/ about how to hack on Launchpad.
<henninge> dhastha: and discussion takes place in #launchpad-dev and the launchpad-dev mailing list.
<henninge> dhastha: I have to go now but you can come back anytime with questions, best asked on the channel and mailing list I mentioned.
<dhastha> henninge, thank you so much. I will back with question. thank you once again
<bartbes> I just heard the packages in my ppa appear to be unsigned, is there anything I need to do to sign them?
<tsimpson> which ppa?
<bartbes> https://launchpad.net/~bartbes/+archive/love-stable
<bartbes> the help pages briefly mention something about keys and it says there should be instructions
<bartbes> so either I'm blind or there are no instructions
<bartbes> or are that the instructions for ppa users?
<bartbes> *those
<tsimpson> there is a "Read about installing" link under "Add this PPA to your system" header
<tsimpson> and, afaiks, the packages are signed
<bartbes> do I need to add the key to my account?
<geser> to apt (if you want to use your PPA (or any other PPA))
<tsimpson> it's all done with one command
<tsimpson> see https://edge.launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<tsimpson> (which is where the link I mentioned points to)
<bartbes> I know that
<bartbes> I mean as the owner of the ppa
<tsimpson> no, you sign the source with your key when you upload
<tsimpson> it's a different key for the active
<tsimpson> *archive
<bartbes> right, that makes sense
<bartbes> so without adding that ppa key to my account people who use apt-add-repository are told my packages are verified, right?
<tsimpson> yes, it adds the archive key to apt and apt sees it's verified
<geser> right, apt-add-repository fetches the key LP generated for your PPA and adds it to the apt key store
<bartbes> okay, then I was right, and the one telling me I failed was the one who failed
<bartbes> thanks guys
<Z-RAY_> after amateur tries to update MLT to 0.5.6 i have left without ffmpeg modules and even ffpmeg is installed, kdenlive says that some not installed at all. also it says that some sound module is not installed. i spent all day to make "lines and dots" bug dissappear (white lines and dots - was promised to be fixed in MLT 0.5.5) and i couldn't make it, even worse - now modules "avformat module", "Quimage module", "Title module" are missing and reinstalling of
<Z-RAY_>  the program and ffmpeg does not helping.
<Z-RAY_> help me please to make this thing work correctly. my skype is "woanerges", or write me here. please, bro's, come on, i need some support here!
<Z-RAY_> white dots and lines examples:
<Z-RAY_> http://kdenlive.org/sites/default/files/shot1_0.png
<Z-RAY_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrFXr_bx2a0
<tsimpson> Z-RAY_: this is not Ubuntu support
<Z-RAY_> >_<
<Z-RAY_> ok.....
<Z-RAY_> i understand
<Z-RAY_> don't push
<fta> OOPS-1641ED3768
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1641ED3768
<SEJeff> Hey guys, one of your django apps is busted
<SEJeff> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/ :D
<SEJeff> Someone here hopefully knows the canonical people to set debug=False or to restrict that
<BlackZ> SEJeff: mail webmaster@ubuntu.com or webmaster@canonical.com thanks
<SEJeff> I don't work for canonical, but thought someone here might want them to know
<BlackZ> SEJeff: you don't need to work for canonical to send a report/info ;)
<SEJeff> But that is more effort than telling someone who might care via IRC :)
<SEJeff> I don't care enough to email them
<SEJeff> It is just a bit amateurish and I thought you should know
<mneptok> SEJeff: i'll report it to the person that wrote the app.
<SEJeff> Thanks
<mneptok> SEJeff: where did you find that URL?
<SEJeff> mneptok, Someone in #django clicked through to it
<mneptok> SEJeff: someone in #django has too much free time
<SEJeff> Agreed
<cr3> SEJeff: I'm very interested to troubleshoot this problem, who should I ask in #django?
<SEJeff> sorl_
<mneptok> SEJeff: also, nice to share multiple networks with you ;)
<SEJeff> mneptok, As well fellow gnomey :)
<SEJeff> Sorry I'm just doing a bunch of things at once and have too much going on to email right now
<micahg> ~50 bugs to go until 600k on lp \o/
<cr3> SEJeff: thanks for the info about webapps.ubuntu.com, it'll be fixed soonish :)
<SEJeff> cr3, No prob. It was amusing that you (canonical) use django for more than the ubuntu one stuff
 * SEJeff does a bit of django
#launchpad 2010-06-30
<Ddorda> how do i make a branch available for changes to a group?
<maxb> Ddorda: Change its owner to be the team you want to be able to write to it
<Ddorda> maxb: how do i do that?
<maxb> "Change branch details" on the branch's webpage
<Ddorda> maxb: thanks
<thumper> we should keep track of the questions people ask and try to make things more obvious
<thumper> or at least point to the right help
<thumper> hi maxb
<maxb> I suppose the tricky thing here is that "Change branch details" is a good a name as any for a general edit page for a branch
<maxb> The tricky thing is knowing that access control is managed through "Owner"
 * thumper nods
<thumper> we are looking to change that
<thumper> soonish
<thumper> maybe...
<Kangarooo> hello ive forgot to finish bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-xapian-index/+filebug/lr3ZeUYaRYLze01iCz0TsHZ8fPB?field.title=update-apt-xapian-index+crashed+with+SIGSEGV+in+PyEval_EvalFrameEx%28%29
<Kangarooo> now that link is not anymore awailable.. and crash files ive deleted. is stere still solution?
<maxb> I think the answer is most likely "no" :-(
<arankairon> bug
<arankairon> anyone know how to fix a bug?
<micahg> arankairon: are you looking for support?
<arankairon> or rather report a really big machine/OS incompatible / buggy mess of not-functioning
<arankairon> i dunno at this point micahg
<micahg> arankairon: is this with Ubuntu?
<arankairon> i had to downgrade to jaunty jackalope
<arankairon> yes
<micahg> try #ubuntu
<arankairon> i was there, no one answered!
<micahg> arankairon: you have to be patient, there are a lot of conversations in there at once usually
<arankairon> ahh...
<arankairon> should i be more persistent?
<spm> without knowing what you asked; it will help if you ask your question with as much specific detail about the problem and what you have tried to fix as possible. general "I have a problem" questions will be ignored by and large.
<arankairon> ahh...
<spm> ie " <arankairon> anyone know how to fix a bug?" will typically only get a response of 'yes'. which helps neither you nor anyone else. ;-)
<arankairon> all i know, without having documented my first fevered foray into fixing my own computer (although i could follow where i was lastnight)
<arankairon> is that grub 2 does not upgrade, like, at all from grub on my older laptop computer
<spm> then phrase your question around trying to u/g grub to grub2 via <how> and it failed <error messages pasted> and this is a problem <because>.
<arankairon> and i think that that upgrade is necessary to fix the problems people have been having with dysfunctional touchpads, no sound (on karmic koala) and total disabling of every possible interface on the computer (lucid)
<arankairon> alright, thanks...
<arankairon> take a gander at that problem though
<arankairon> it sounds fun
<spm> ha. thanks for the generous offer. :-) Good luck with getting it solved tho!
<arankairon> that's pretty much all i wanted anyway, was to bring it to the attention of the general community
<arankairon> i'm a total newb
<arankairon> but smart
<arankairon> hmm
<arankairon> yeah, it was fun though, lastnight
<arankairon> stayed up until 1:30am trying to get it to work
<arankairon> maybe one day i'll speak l33t ; )
<arankairon> :D
<arankairon> adios
<Meep> Hi - is there any way that you can track an RSS feed for PPA builds?
<micahg> Meep: not yet, but you can subscribe to bug 207333 to find out when it becomes available
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 207333 in Soyuz "RSS/Atom/Whatever status feeds (affected: 4, heat: 15)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/207333
<Meep> Martin Pool's comment in 207333 indicates there are APIs that can achieve the same thing.  I'll dig around dev.launchpad.net, but if there are any pointers to ways of interacting with the PPA, it would be appreciated.
<poolie> Meep: have a look at https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/beta.html#archive etc
<poolie> .getBuildRecords
<poolie> lp:hydrazine has some example code you can peek at
<poolie> not for this in particluar
<Meep> Thanks.
<Z-RAY_> guys i tried to manually reinstall kdenlive and MLT from source, because i had these white dots and lines and now kdenlive don't see many modules! help me, please to make this thing work
<jussi> Z-RAY_: thats offtopic for here, try #kubuntu or #kde
<Z-RAY_> ok
<xapantu> hi all !
<xapantu> I have a problem with a ppa, an other member of my team clicked on the "delete" button (he thinks that he deleted only a package :s) and I can't re-create the ppa because launchpad say me thatthe ppa still exists
<xapantu> is there a way to completly remove it ?
<noodles775> xapantu: AIUI, creating a new PPA with the same name as the one you've deleted is not yet possible. See bug 392887
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 392887 in Soyuz "Cannot delete a PPA (affected: 40, heat: 257)" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392887
<xapantu> noodles775, ok, thanks :s
<xapantu> so, I am going to create a ppa with another name.
<lag> Is there any way to 'move a bug' onto another package?
<lifeless> ywa
<lifeless> click on the icon to the left of the package name
<lifeless> you should get an expanded section
<lifeless> type in the new package name
<lifeless> done
<lifeless> (well, after you click save)
<lag> lifeless: Which icon?
<lifeless> the one with a horizontal bar and a triange pointing down right under the bar
<geser> (assuming one has enough rights to edit that bug)
<lag> I want to move this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=SYNC_LOST_DIGIT&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status:list=NEW&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status:list=CONFIRMED&field.status:list=TRIAGED&field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.status:list=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has
<lag> _patch=&field.has_no_package=
<lag> Ouch
<lag> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=SYNC_LOST_DIGIT&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status:list=NEW&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status:list=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status:list=CONFIRMED&field.status:list=TRIAGED&field.status:list=INPROGRESS&field.status:list=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_pack
<lag> age=
<lag> Grrrrr
<geser> just tell the bug number
<lag> I can do better than that, wait one
<lag> http://tinyurl.com/SYNC-LOST-DIGIT
<lag> I want to move it from 'linux-ti-omap' to 'linux-ti-omap4'
<StevenK> lag: Done.
<lifeless> lag: bug numbers are best.
<lifeless> like this
<lifeless> bug 20034
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 20034 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "sk98lin driver non-existent, driver from syskonnect does not compile (affected: 0, heat: 1)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/20034
<StevenK> lag: I hit the drop-down button next in the Affects column, and changed the package name
<lag> So you did
<lag> Nicely done
<lag> Thanks chaps
<[Dmitry]1> Hi all
<[Dmitry]1> How i can cancel my build request on lp?
<[Dmitry]1> Please tell me how to cancel, otherwise many users will be broken update ...
<Daviey> Is there a known issue with subscribers not showing up on bug reports?
<Daviey> I'm seeing a bug report, where the subscribers aren't being loaded (but the UI is aware i am subscribed as it's offering me the option to unsubscribe)
<Quintasan> james_w: ping
<deryck> Daviey, subscribers list might not load if it is very long and times out.
<Daviey> deryck: I wouldn't think it's *huge* for https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/566792
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 566792 in eucalyptus (Ubuntu) "metadata service returns empty data with 200 OK (affected: 1, heat: 26)" [High,Confirmed]
<Daviey> deryck: loaded that time :/ odd
<deryck> Daviey, looking at the bug now....
<deryck> Daviey, the "also notified" i.e. implicit project subscribers list is sort of long.  I suspect postgres cache to the rescue on the reload.
<Daviey> deryck: Not worth raising a bug about?
<deryck> Daviey, I don't think so, no.  Not about the specific bug you have issues with.  the subscribers list timeouts have a bug.
<getxsick> hi!
<getxsick> our project needs more amount of RAM to build, is it possible to increase RAM amount for our builds?
<james_w> Quintasan: hi
<Quintasan> james_w: oh hi there
<Quintasan> james_w: is there anything more on Launchpad recipes for daily builds than https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyBuilds/ ?
<james_w> Quintasan: you mean documentation?
<Quintasan> james_w: yes, and guides or some tutorials
<Quintasan> I want to revive Project Neon but the current Ruby magic is just well...errr, crappy
<james_w> Quintasan: not unless anyone has written anything on help.launchpad.net
<Quintasan> james_w: okay, thanks
<Quintasan> well, now just to get my code imported
<Quintasan> james_w: I have one question though, how often the code gets imported to launchpad for builds? each time I start a build?
<james_w> no, every 6 hours or so
<Quintasan> oh, okay
<Quintasan> that's more than enough
<bencer> is there any way to make a mirror of a ppa or downloading the full content ?
<bigjools> use debmirror
<bencer> bigjools: yes, that's what i saw, i can use debmirror with ppas too, thanks
<bigjools> np
<shadeslayer> hi! im creating a branch in bzr which mirrors kdelibs,but it seems SVN is not suppported
<shadeslayer> how do i import it then?
<Quintasan> james_w: ping
<james_w> hi Quintasan
<Quintasan> james_w: hello, I'm fighting with the recipe
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: did you have a look at https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Imports ?
<Quintasan> james_w: I have imported Qt to bzr under https://code.launchpad.net/~neon/project-neon/qt-kde, then in my recipe I have lp:~neon/project-neon/qt-kde and bzr dailybuild complains that only Bazaar branches are allowed
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: ok
<james_w> Quintasan: that import should have been under launchpad.net/qt really
<james_w> Quintasan: can you show me the full error?
<Quintasan> james_w: bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "Cannot create 'qt'. Only Bazaar branches are allowed."
<Quintasan> just this
<james_w> Quintasan: please run again with "-Derror" on the command line and pastebin the full traceback
<Quintasan> james_w: http://pastebin.ca/1892544
<james_w> Quintasan: ah, can you pastebin the recipe, I expect the syntax is incorrect
<james_w> or rather the contents of two fields are reversed
<Quintasan> http://wklej.org/id/358499/
<james_w> Quintasan: that's not a valid branch: lp:~neon/project-neon/debian/qt
<james_w> which branch are you trying to refer to?
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> okay, I wanted to grab a directory form the whole branch
<Quintasan> is that possible?
<james_w> no, not right now
<Quintasan> okay, so I will recreate it
<Quintasan> james_w: is this feature going to be implemented someday?
<james_w> Quintasan: perhaps today, depending on exactly what your needs are
<Quintasan> james_w: well, I wanted to have a branch named debian which would store debian dirs for packages for Project Neon
<lamont> wgrant: I'm assuming you're asleep now?
<lamont> wgrant: tradition for changelogs in lp-buildd is to use UNRELEASED instead of hardy-cat, until such time as the code is actually released.
 * maxb looks at /builders
 * maxb cries
<maxb> *two weeks* build queue on PPAs !?
<micahg> maxb: archive rebuild :)
<maxb> archive rebuild AND ppa builders borrowed for mysterious canonical purposes :-(
<micahg> maxb: probably alpha2 testing/release
<bigjools> builders will be back in due course
<bigjools> the queue is not that big either, it's got a bunch of stuff in it that won't ever get built
<bigjools> it'll be back to normal tomorrow
<bladernr_> hey, could someone take a look at this merge proposal and let me know what I did wrong? https://code.launchpad.net/~mago-applications/mago/mago-reorganize-applications/+merge/28686
<bladernr_> When I created the merge proposal, no diff was made
<james_w> bladernr_: that is odd. A bug is probably in order
<bladernr_> ok... this is the first time I've done a merge request under a team account and not my own
<james_w> bladernr_: oh, no, the branch has already been merged, so it doesn't have any unmerged revisions
<bladernr_> yeah, that's the thing...
<bladernr_> I created a branch, and someone merged it before I ever made the merge request...
<bladernr_> I think Ara did it...
<bladernr_> I didn
<james_w> it's not possible to create a merge proposal for that situation really
<bladernr_> I seem to have done it though :/
<bladernr_> So I created the branch, then worked on the code, and pushed the changes... that's when I found out that someone had already merged the branch (It's status was merged)
<james_w> oh sure, it's possible to create an "empty" one like that,
<bladernr_> That's when I created the merge proposal
<bladernr_> heh
<bladernr_> sigh...
<james_w> I meant that it's not possible to create one for what your intent was, now that the code has already been merged.
<bladernr_> gotcha...
<james_w> it looks like you did exactly the right thing, and it would have worked fine if the code hadn't been merged first
<james_w> so if they are happy with the code being in lp:mago now, then I suggest just moving on and it should work fine next time
<bladernr_> ok... I just wasn't sure if revno 127 and 128 actually got into mago... heh...
<bladernr_> james_w:  thanks for helping me sort this out!
<james_w> np
#launchpad 2010-07-01
<wgrant> lamont: Ah, fair point. Sorry.
<lamont> wgrant: no worries
<lamont> I'm planning to re-abuse 63 for next rollout of lp-buildd, assuming you don't say "NO"
<getxsick> anyone from the Launchpad staff is online?
<lifeless> for some value of staff, and some value of online.
<lifeless> whats up
<getxsick> our project needs more RAM for building
<getxsick> is it any possibility to increase an amount for RAM for our builds?
<getxsick> it's the PyPy project
<lifeless> I don't know if that is configurable; we run in VM's and the ram is set by the machine it is building on.
<lifeless> you should have GB's already ;)
<lifeless> anyhow, please goto https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<lifeless> 'ask a question' there, and that will get the attention of folk that can answer this better.
<lifeless> spm: unless you're still here and know? ^
<getxsick> GB's of RAM? 2MB is let say our minimum now ;)
<lifeless> I think you mean 2GB ?
<getxsick> and swap is not the option :(
<getxsick> sure, typo
<spm> lifeless: yes, but in call atm
<lifeless> spm: (guessing) : 'hi Tom'
<spm> tom lols back
<mthaddon> :)
<lifeless> :)
<getxsick> :D
<getxsick> spm: long chat ;)
<spm> getxsick: weekly call with the boss. you do the math. :-)
<spm> getxsick: and no, I don't know the answer unf. the soyuz guys who would should be starting "nowish" so one of them should be able to help in some way shape or form.
<bigjools> spm: whut!
<spm> punctuation, optional. :-)
<spm> [17:50:19] <getxsick> our project needs more RAM for building
<spm> [17:50:40] <getxsick> is it any possibility to increase an amount for RAM for our builds?
<spm> [17:50:45] <getxsick> it's the PyPy project
<spm> bigjools: ^^
<bigjools> RAM?
<getxsick> yes
 * bigjools punts back to spm
<spm> ?? is this a tweak in the UI?
<bigjools> AFAIK the builders have quite a lot of RAM already
<getxsick> yes
<bigjools> spm: RAM not space
<bigjools> disk space that is
<bigjools> I presume?
<noodles775> getxsick: See the discussion at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/105818
<getxsick> what i do sometimes is just 'retry to build'
<getxsick> and one of 3 builds usually is completed
<getxsick> but i don't think is the correct solution :)
<getxsick> bigjools: we need a physicall RAM
<bigjools> lamont is the best person for this, he'll be on in a few hours
<getxsick> ok
<bigjools> it's not something I have any control over
<bigjools> getxsick: your best bet, to be frank, is to fix your package to not need as much RAM
<bigjools> there's a low chance of getting more RAM installed on builders just for you :)
<getxsick> bigjools: haha good joke :)
<getxsick> noodles775: exactly
<getxsick> LaMont Jones said on 2010-04-02:
<getxsick> Most of the buildd machines have at least 1.5GB, though I suspect that at least one has .75GB of RAM. More than 2GB of RAM would be rare, and over 3.5GB would surprise me.
<getxsick> it's not promising :(
<getxsick> noodles775: unfortunately, there is no solution provided
<noodles775> getxsick: no, but as bigjools said, while Lamont is the person to talk to, it's very unlikely that a machine with extra ram can be put aside for one person :/
<getxsick> sure
<getxsick> but maybe we can just use only machines with +1.5GB
<bigjools> that's not going to happen
<getxsick> for this project
<getxsick> why not?
<bigjools> your best chance is to fix your package
<bigjools> seriously
<getxsick> actually it's technically impossible
<bigjools> because nobody else has a problem
<bigjools> I very much doubt that
<lifeless> getxsick: its like this:
<lifeless>  - we don't have the software features to reserve machines in the way you are asking
<lifeless>  - if we did, it would probably be a commercial service anyway - remember that the daily builds are a free service to the community, running on what spare capacity Ubuntu has available.
<lifeless>  - but we don't, so its really an irrelevant consideration: We simply don't have a software feature to do what you are asking.
<getxsick> can we build it locally and push binaries?
<bigjools> unfortunately we don't allow people to upload binaries because one of the guarantees that we make is that the source you see is the source that was used to build the binary you're installing.
<getxsick> yeah
<getxsick> i will ping lamont later maybe he can help somehow
<bigjools> I understand it's probably quite frustrating for you, but this is a free service we're providing and we support it on a best-effort basis
<bigjools> right, lamont may be able to offer some advice
<mwhudson> how is it failing currently?
<getxsick> i know, i just take your resources like i click 'retry to build' and after next 30hours again to get the correct virtual machine
<getxsick> hi michael!
<getxsick> mwhudson: swapping, signal 15
<bigjools> the process monitor kills it because there's no log output for a long time
<getxsick> exactly
<bigjools> I would write more stuff to the log ...
<getxsick> i can't imagine how lot the pypy translation would take even if put 'more stuff' to the log just to keep it alive, weeks? :)
<getxsick> s/lot/long
<mwhudson> ah
<mwhudson> how much ram do the buildds have on average?
<getxsick> mwhudson: don't know the avarage, but the minimum is ~1.5GB
<lifeless> mwhudson: backlog
<lifeless> mwhudson: ew're told most are 1.5G, some are 0.75, some are more
<mwhudson> ah
<mwhudson> lifeless: i guessed that much :-)
<lifeless> by lamont
<lifeless> :>
<mwhudson> anyway, i need to reboot, so i'll now miss some more of this conversation!
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : PPA publishing is back up | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<edakiri> I discovered a mozilla add on which may be useful to you: Leak Monitor .
<jenkins> dpm are you David Planella (translations coordinator) ? If so when you have a moment would you like to join #ubuntu-manual and we can talk about what you would like the Ubuntu Translations Quickstart booklet to look like.
<dpm> jenkins, sure, I am, thanks for coming back to me. I'll join #ubuntu-manual now, but I need to be on a call in a few minutes and might not be available until in ~1h or so
<jenkins> dpm no problem
<bdesk> "It's not just you! http://launchpad.net  looks down from here. "
<mwhudson> canonical data centre issues apparently
 * mwhudson updates http://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<jml> mwhudson, thank you.
* jml changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : Canonical data centre is having issues | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* jpds changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: matsubara | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<mwhudson> it got fixed before i got around to it
<getxsick> lamont: ping
<lamont> si?
<getxsick> lamont: i have a problem with building our packages. we need ~1.4G RAM at least, however most of machines don't have enough
<getxsick> lamont: any idea? can we pick onl machines which have enough RAM?
<getxsick> s/onl/only
<lamont> getxsick: bigjools writes the code, I just abuse^Wadmin the machines..  There isn't any way to select a particular machine or machines to build on.  I suppose you could have the build look at /proc/meminfo and /proc/swaps and decide if it wants to just die early, or give it a shot
<getxsick> lamont: yeah, that's what i figured out and trying to test now (just waiting in queue). just to be sure, is there a way to send signal of failing the build? and can i do some automatic to start rebuild if so?
<mkanat> How do I control my mailing list options for a list that I've signed up with via launchpad?
<mkanat> I want it to send me duplicates, and apparently it's configured to not send duplicates.
<matsubara> sinzui, is it possible to do what mkanat is asking ^?
<mkanat> The problem is that I'm sorting by List-Id headers, and because of the "don't send duplicates", I have to manually file some messages.
<mkanat> I've added a filter on my side to also check the To/CC list, but that's not foolproof if somebody copies two lists. Then I lose threading in one of the lists.
<matsubara> mkanat, this looks like it: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-registry/+bug/424195
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 424195 in Launchpad Registry "Mailing lists avoid sending duplicate copies of emails (affected: 1, heat: 0)" [Low,Triaged]
<mkanat> matsubara: Ah, thanks. :-)
<matsubara> np
<mtaylor> thumper: up yet?
<mkanat> Where is RT?
<james_w> mkanat: it's internal to Canonical, sorry
<mkanat> Ah, okay.
<Kangarooo> where was launchpad RSS feeds? cna find in google
<Kangarooo> also im having oops on refresh.. OOPS-1643K1495 and OOPS-1643O1384
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1643K1495
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1643O1384
<Kangarooo> maybe rss feed blog post can be made easyr to find? in blog easyr or in irc changel topic?
<matsubara> Kangarooo, what RSS feed are you looking for?
<Kangarooo> ive seen some where in lp blog rss feed where all bugs are listed
<matsubara> Kangarooo, I'm not sure I understand. You can find the RSS feed for the launchpad blog here: http://blog.launchpad.net/feed or the latests bugs for the launchpad project here:  http://feeds.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-project/latest-bugs.atom
<Kangarooo> matsubara: yes somewhere ive seen theese rss and there was also rss for all bugs
<matsubara> Kangarooo, about the oopses you got while filing a bug, I think we have a bug filed for that one, I'm looking for it, just a min
<matsubara> Kangarooo, all bugs on which project? I don't think there's a rss for all bugs for all projects registered in LP
<matsubara> Kangarooo, I think the OOPSes you got are this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/426946
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 426946 in Launchpad Bugs "Filing a bug on Ubuntu causes timeouts (affected: 2, heat: 15)" [High,Triaged]
<Kangarooo> ah yes. now i found https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Subscriptions and yes now ive fount out all cant be seen. but thats ok since actually im insterested in only ubuntu bugs.. can to that page added some tag RSS couse that would be easyr to remember when looking again for that page?
<Agafonov> Hi! How can I free my email which was assigned as lp team contact email after the team removal?
<matsubara> Kangarooo, usually the browser shows you an icon besides the address bar with the RSS icon when there's a feed available in the page
<Agafonov> wow, my email is set as https://launchpad.net/~registry team email
<sinzui> Agafonov, I think there was a merge accident
<matsubara> Agafonov, let me check that for you
 * sinzui just removed the email
<matsubara> thanks SiNiESTrO
<matsubara> thanks sinzui
<sinzui> I saw this happen a few weeks ago. Agafonov, did you have a team that was deleted recently?
<Agafonov> yes, I created a team and deleted but clicked activate email then
<Agafonov> by mistake
<sinzui> Agafonov, I think there is a fault during delete/merge. The emails of the team should be deleted, not transferred.
<Agafonov> that team was added as a sub-team meanwhile :)
<Agafonov> and de-activated
<Agafonov> https://launchpad.net/~ubutnu-ru-admins-merged (~ubutnu-ru-admins originally) trigged such a error
<Agafonov> I just forgot I can rename team and deleted misspelled one...
<Agafonov> sinzui: that was completely my fault so thank you for help
<Kangarooo> im still getting OOPS-1643H1500
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1643H1500
<getxsick> hmm interesting, i received an email that one build failed, however it's still in a queue
#launchpad 2010-07-02
<lifeless> OOPS-1643B1230
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1643B1230
<poolie> what controls whether people are allowed to set the priority etc when filingL
<lifeless> I'm not sure
<lifeless> 'driver' perhaps
<lifeless> it seems to be inconsistent with the set of people that can set it later
<poolie> :/
<rCX> I made a mistake...
<rCX> Does anyone know how to remove the "acpi" project (the 1st one) from bug #552880
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 552880 in acpi-support (Ubuntu) "thinkpad edge - detected unsupported model (affected: 3, heat: 18)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552880
<poolie> rcx just redirect it to project 'null'
<rCX> poolie: thanks
<maxb> losa ping: Hi, pear:~importd/.bazaar/subversion.conf has managed to corrupt itself again.
<poolie> maxb, spm, it'd be useful to save that for vila
<poolie> perhaps
<poolie> there's an upstream bzr bug about locking on them
<lifeless> theres a sample already
<lifeless> by which I mean - good thought, but we've got plenty of data
<spm> maxb: ta
<maxb> line 600 ftr
<spm> it'll be the last ones, ish. 20cent bet down. ;-)
<spm> maxb: should be fine now. the [blah] bit was corrupted. missing the opening '[' and maybe half that field.
<maxb> thanks
<vila> maxb, spm: please attach the corrupted subversion.conf to bug #525571
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 525571 in Bazaar "No locking when updating files in ~/.bazaar (affected: 6, heat: 51)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525571
<vila> I'll check it when I'll come online (rsn)
<spm> vila: sure, fiwiw, the corruption is pretty trivial: <Start-of-line>52-e9e23c5afa6a]<end of line>
<spm> vila: and updated.
<poolie> are ppa packages really waiting 18 hours to build? :-(
<poolie> https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr-beta-ppa/+archive/ppa/+build/1850070
<wgrant> poolie: Yes. buildd-manager sucks.
<wgrant> But it's being rewritten.
<poolie> the estimate's accurate?
<wgrant> (it's due to the rebuild archive -- even though it's scored below everything else)
<wgrant> Yes. Possibly even slightly optimistic.
<wgrant> Actually, yeah, probably quite optimistic indeed.
<vila> spm: thanks ! trivial, yes, but this one makes sense, the one in the bug description wasn't. Can I ask for the *full* subversion.conf ? Just to check the offset where the error occurred ?
<spm> vila: that's easy - it's always the same place - the very last entry.
<vila> offset in bytes
<lifeless> it may be a line buffered file
<spm> Ahh. fair enough. sure.
<lifeless> spm: does the corruption occur midline ?
<spm> lifeless: good question. I don't recall having ever seen that. it's been per that example- just gets chopped somewhere.
<vila> the code is a single write() if the offset is some power of 2 multiple I'll feel better
<spm> heh
<lifeless> vila: line buffered file - we can write() but it serialises; possibly.
<vila> the proposed fix should protect against concurrent writers anyway, but since the theory implies that the bug should be very hard to reproduce I don't want to waste an occasion to investigate an occurrence
<lifeless> vila: anyhow, its all academic, we know the issue :)
 * vila nods
<vila> lifeless: by the way, is it too late for you to review https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vila/bzr/525571-lock-bazaar-conf-files/+merge/28898 ?
<lifeless> I mean, we could just change it to use transport.put_bytes and the crashes in production would go away.
<lifeless> vila: I don't see why you say its hard to know what happened
<spm> vila: file attached to the bug report
<lifeless> we know enough to be pretty sure its the write-in-place-with-no-lock breaking things
<vila> lifeless: true, except for the one reported in the bug description :)
<vila> lifeless: I don't have an explanation for a file ending with only a section header and no content
<vila> lifeless: a second writer truncating the first writer output ?
<lifeless> vila: didn't the content appear twice
<vila> lifeless: no, only the header is duplicated but there is *no* content after that
<lifeless> anyway
<lifeless> review
<lifeless> so - you really don
<lifeless> 't need to guard against concurrent readers
<lifeless> you *do* need to make the writer guard against FileInUse
<lifeless> because thats what a reader will show up as, on Windows
<lifeless> but that is a problem today
<lifeless> so don't put it in this patch.
<lifeless> keep it small and auditable for launchpad to cherrypick.
<lifeless> -> #bzr
<poolie> spm can you increase the priority of the builds in https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr/+archive/2.1-proposed/+builds?build_state=pending
<poolie> pretty please
<spm> with sugar on top?
<spm> poolie: all done
<poolie> thanks
<poolie> oh spm can you make them all succeed for me too? :)
 * spm gets out the magic wand, aka small-lart, and waves in the direction of the buildds....
<vila> spm: what bzr version version is in use for the code importer (and bzr-svn too, since the fix will need to be applied there too)
<vila> ?
<lifeless> vila: check sourcedeps.conf
<lifeless> IIRC
<vila> hmm, never saw that filename :) Where is this file ?
<lifeless> launchpad code base
 * vila updates its lp branch
<lifeless> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/db-devel/annotate/head:/versions.cfg
<lifeless> but http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel/annotate/head:/versions.cfg is probably the deployed on on the machines in question
<lifeless> oh, also, #launchpad-dev
<vila> hmpf. 2.1.0 :(
<lifeless> we should get lp running 2.2 releases
<geser> is the cause of OOPS-1644EC2039 already filed as a bug? it OOPSes everytime for me when I try to access a +build page for the current test-rebuild
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1644EC2039
<wgrant> geser: Bug #599824
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 599824 in Soyuz "OOPS when viewing a copy archive build that can be retried (affected: 1, heat: 89)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599824
<lifeless> hm fun
<lifeless> I wonder how the bug matching is done
<wgrant> lifeless: Which?
<lifeless> the oops knows the bug number
<wgrant> lifeless: The bug references an OOPS number. oops-tools guesses at similarities between OOPSes.
 * bigjools is going to start fixing that right now
<deryck> lifeless, hi.  I want to respond to your "trunk can be broken" email.  But I'm not sure how just yet.  What do you mean by "broken?"
<lifeless> a few things
<lifeless> most of them summarise as 'not fit for purpose', I think
<lifeless> (should we -> launchpad-dev?)
<deryck> lifeless, yeah, probably so.  I'll ask there and we can continue.
<gnomefreak> any chance of getting "Also Notified" to be collapsed to speed up Launchpad bugs. Right now it is really slow with any of my browsers
<deryck> gnomefreak, we could possibly take that on as part of our better subscriptions/notifications work in progress now.
<deryck> gnomefreak, can you make sure there's a bug for that request and ping me with the bug #?
<gnomefreak> deryck: ok that sounds good to me
<gnomefreak> deryck: yes
<gnomefreak> deryck: under launchpad bug or under launchpad itself
<deryck> gnomefreak, under malone.  That's the launchpad bugs app name.
<gnomefreak> deryck: ok thanks i will look in a few minutes
<deryck> gnomefreak, thank you.
<gnomefreak> deryck: np
* matsubara changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: -- | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<gnomefreak> deryck: ill be back but here is the bug 601007
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 601007 in Launchpad Bugs "Please collapse "Subscribers" and "also Notified" (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/601007
<deryck> gnomefreak, got it, thanks!
<gnomefreak> deryck: would condensing the "apport-collect" attachments into one comment be related to that bug?
<deryck> gnomefreak, that work has already been.  Should be released in the coming rollout.
<deryck> s/been/been done/
<gnomefreak> deryck: ok thanks
<Kangarooo> hello if bug is reported to ubuntu (package) then how to make that also project <packagename> is also beeing affected? i tryd also affects project and distribution and cant make to projectname be also affected
<Jonathan_R> my launchpad account is disabled or something
<maxb> Jonathan_R: or something?
<Jonathan_R> yeah
<Jonathan_R> i dont know exactly what happened
<Jonathan_R> i just cant log in anymore
<Ursinha> Kangarooo, If the project is in Launchpad, "also affects project" should work
<jcastro> ok so I am testing the daily builds and my recipe worked and all that good stuff, does anyone have power to cancel lp builds? I iinadvertantly sent them to the wrong ppa.
<bigjools> jcastro: it's not something we can do via the UI, it needs SQL hackery.  Is it bad if the build ends up in the wrong PPA?
<jcastro> no it's not bad, just didn't want to waste resources.
<jcastro> I'll file a bug for a confirmation screen or something for the UI
<bigjools> what package is it?
<jelmer_> actually, that happened to me too
<jcastro> shotwell
<jcastro> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jorge/+recipe/shotwell-daily/+build/163
<bigjools> ok
<jcastro> and https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~jorge/+recipe/shotwell-daily/+build/162
<bigjools> confirmations would be good
<jcastro> other than me overclicking, everything else was pretty awesome!
<bigjools> file it on codehosting - chees
<steffan>  /1
<bigjools> cheers, even
<bigjools> great!  we're looking forward to a bit more use of it to get those bumps smoothed
<jcastro> bigjools: dholbach and I will be testing today, monday, and tuesday for you
<bigjools> rawk
<jcastro> jelmer_: lp:601095
<jcastro> oops, lp# 601095
<jcastro> man, what a day I am having
 * jelmer_ hits "Affects me too"
<jelmer_> jcastro, thanks :-)
<jcastro> bigjools: do you have any insight on the hardware behind daily builds? At UDS someone mentioned that there would be seperate machines
<bigjools> jcastro: not separate, but more builders were on order for the general pool
<jcastro> ok
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1849914 "created 13 hours ago" "Start in 18 hours (2505)"  :(
<bigjools> fta: I've scored it up
<bigjools> the rebuild is hogging too many builders :/
<Kangarooo> how to move from sourceforge to launchpad?
<Kangarooo> hello i have some questions i hope to get statistical info on. how often LP has problems? loading freezes, ooops,  maintaince ... And overall LP zealots ?
<Kangarooo> back again.. got pidgin crash.. any answer? :)
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: Ursinha | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Kangarooo> in https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers theres 62.166.198.202/                                         http://62.166.198.202/                                                                             My Project,                                                      xAccount                                                                                          Mantis             1 ant my project links to Lost Something page https://launchpad.net/eagle
<Kangarooo> sinzui: hello if u read that bug till end ull see that bug is all about LP and in it im not talking about ubuntu.. one of LP non-users quote has mentioned LP and ubuntu somehow
<sinzui> What is the bug in the code?
<sinzui> I think you described a behavioural issue
<Kangarooo> sinzui: yes on that i can agree.. so whats there about ubuntu? nothing. about LP? a lot.. and this is big bug
<Kangarooo> so why then its incomplete?
<Kangarooo> behavior that ppl managing projects described there dont use LP becouse of problems described there.. so thats LP problem making less projects to be on LP so thats a LP bug
<Kangarooo> ah ok i need to assign it to myself and then it wont be incomplete? i just need answers to Q posted there. sinzui
<tedg> So I'm trying to use the API.  How do I get the list of series off of the distribution object?
<Kangarooo> sinzui: Problem 1 in that bug can be solved if problem 2 and/or 3 is solved. so for problem 3 to know is it problem i need info where else i could ask for LP related info then in LP bugs?
<sinzui> Kangarooo, there are to many problems, that is not a bug, it may be several bugs, but I think the issues described are social. I do not see an error in the code that an engineer can fix. I think talking on launchpad-users will help clarify issues. If there are bugs that engineers can fix, then we can report them. The ones about performance are already reported and have a team of engineers working on them
<Muscovy> Can I give a team's PPA to a project?
<sinzui> Muscovy, no :(
<sinzui> Muscovy, many of us add a line at the end of the project description pointing to official or test PPAs.
<Muscovy> Ah. Thanks.
<Kangarooo> can somebody tell me why ubuntu bug links not clickable in one comment ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/587528/comments/6
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 587528 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "vlc crashed with SIGSEGV in exit() (affected: 1, heat: 105)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<micahg> Kangarooo: what are you referring to?
<Kangarooo> micahg: in that commend LP Janitor coment bug numbers- some are clickable most not
<micahg> Kangarooo: a bug :)
<Kangarooo> micahg: is it report? im writing now so.. is it?
<micahg> Kangarooo: it's fine here: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/1.1.0-1ubuntu1, so file a bug against malone if one doesn't exist
* Ursinha changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: -- | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<Kangarooo> after update to latest kernel last numbers 32-23 got xorg crash and it asked about getting gdb and i said yes and then it gave The problem cannot be reported: This is not a genuine Ubuntu package
#launchpad 2010-07-03
<pmjdebruijn> are the PPA builds stuck again, or is there just heavy load
<geser> an archive test-rebuild is in progress
<pmjdebruijn> heh ok... that explains things :)
<pmjdebruijn> thanks for the info :)
<steffan> Is it possible to delete an old (and useless) e-mail address from the Launchpad Login?
<steffan> I added a new one, the old one is now useless but is still listed. I don't see a 'Remove' or similar nearby
<candrea> steffan: you should be able to remove addresses from https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editemails , can't you?
<nuovodna> hi, why the waiting time to compile sources packages are too high ?? I'm waiting from 24 hours
<gnomefreak> can someone please disable the account that is with the email address abdurrohman@ymail.com it is spamming links for canadian pharmacies
<gnomefreak> well i cant load the bug(not sure what bug out of 2 its on
<paravoid> hi
<paravoid> I've been trying to create an account for many days but I never got the confirmation mail
<paravoid> my mail is paravoid@debian.org, I just re-tried
<paravoid> also, login.launchpad.net doesn't offer a link for support *anywhere*
<paravoid> what's the proper address? help@launchpad.net?
<BlackZ> paravoid: https://help.launchpad.net/Feedback
<paravoid> BlackZ: I read that; it's suggesting irc over mail
<paravoid> so, here I am.
<BlackZ> paravoid: it's the week-end now, I suggest you to come back monday
<shaun___> need help setting up ssh keys
#launchpad 2010-07-04
<Muscovy> Could someone explain how publishing code in projects works? From what I've read, it only sounds like a database, and not an actual repository.
<lifeless> Muscovy: what do you mean?
<Muscovy> Is the code in a Launchpad project accessible like a PPA?
<lifeless> do you mean source code or executable code? PPA's store executable code, bzr branches store source code, and a project in LP can have both bzr branches and PPAs for it.
<Muscovy> Executable code.
<lifeless> For that you want a PPA
<Muscovy> So the bzr branches are basically a sharing system for the source code specifically?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> bzr is a source code versioning system
<Muscovy> Ok, thanks!
<fale> hi
<lifeless_> hai
<fale> I'm looking for soyuz source... but I can't find it... is it close source?
<lifeless_> bzr branch lp:launchpad
<lifeless_> will get it
<lifeless_> its part of launchpad
<poolie_> hi lifeless_
<lifeless_> the wiki dev.launchpad.net has much more info
<lifeless_> including a HOWTO for getting up and going with a development environment
<lifeless_> hi poolie_
<fale> uh, thankyou :) I was looging at lp:soyuz :)
<lifeless> poolie_: how is your weekend ?
<poolie_> good, i rode around the south end of the blue mountains today
<poolie_> it was cold but fun
<lifeless> awesome
 * Ng hrms at the translation export branch feature - can I not set it to export to a team branch? trunk for my project is owned by the project team
<Ng> (it's happy to import from the team trunk branch, fwiw)
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> I'm not sure, but perhaps its because it is a conceptual user
<lifeless> or
<lifeless> possibly you don't own the team or something?
<lifeless> Perhaps ask a question on rosetta?
<Ng> yeah I'll do that, I'm definitely the team admin
<lifeless> admin != owner
<lifeless> not that owner should be needed for this IMNSHO
<Ng> I set it to a test branch overnight and it's done exactly the right thing with its automated commit, and the build recipe test I did also appears to be full of win, so I was hoping that I was one local cron trigger away from daily builds with fresh translations :)
<Ng> a good point, but I'm the owner too
<wgrant> I believe you can only se the export branch to one that you own.
<lifeless> you could change ownership to you
<lifeless> set it
<lifeless> and change it back
<wgrant> It doesn't complain, however, if you temporarily change the ownership, configure the  branch, then change it back.
<wgrant> Right, that works.
<lifeless> is there a bug on that?
<Ng> cute :)
<wgrant> Bug #407260
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 407260 in Launchpad Translations "Translations export branch can't be team-owned (affected: 8, heat: 27)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407260
<Ng> awesome, thanks guys :)
<Lord_Devi> I have a real newbie question. Kind of embarrassing really. I've just subscribed to my first Launchpad mailing list. But I do not recognize things I am used from old MajorDomo lists.. I made a post to a team list, and upon receiving a reply to my post I noticed that the From field has the private address of the actual sender to the list rather than the email of the list itself. Ok.. So if I reply to that email it should go to th
<Lord_Devi> e sender and not back to the list I thought. Unless.. I opened the Email details and tried to search for a Reply-To: field that perhaps is not visible in the main header.. And no! So there is no Reply-To: field inside the email, and the sender is the actual sender, not the list! So HOW do I reply to the email via the mailing list then?
<Lord_Devi> I MUST be missing something INCREDIBLY obvious..
<Lord_Devi> Ok.. I think I found the answer pouring through help.launchpad.net, at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/33649 it seems to be instructing me to use "Reply to All" in my email client. Sorry to bother you guys.
<Kangarooo> im registrant of https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-drupal-theme/+spec/orange-ud-theme but this blueprint doesnt show in https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/~kangarooo/+specs?role=registrant
<mwhudson> Kangarooo: probably because it's obsolete
<Kangarooo> mwhudson: ah maybe couse its made that its Completed ?
<mwhudson> something like that yeah
<Kangarooo> ah now i see where that obsolete can be changed.. whats use of obsolete? when to use that?
<LaserJock> does anybody happen to know how often LP retries a PPA package that is in dep wait?
<geser> LaserJock: it should happen once the dep is there, but I don't know how often the script for is run
<LaserJock> geser: any rough idea? like daily or more often?
<geser> more often, several times an hour I guess
<mwhudson> LaserJock: looks like hourly, but don't quote me on that
<geser> why? does it work for you?
<geser> s/does/doesn't/
<LaserJock> well, I've been waiting for Unity packages for over a day
<LaserJock> finally unity got built but of course it was built last
<LaserJock> so 2 dependent packages are in dep wait
<LaserJock> just a "OMG, I want the latest crack" question :-)
<geser> have you the link to that PPA?
<LaserJock> https://launchpad.net/~canonical-dx-team/+archive/une/+packages
<geser> interesting, I assumed it should have been picked up by now
<LaserJock> geser: it is now, now waiting for a build
<LaserJock> the i386 builds must have been really backed up
<LaserJock> it took 30+ hrs I think for the unity package to get a build
<geser> LaserJock: not anymore (only 175 jobs in queue), but there was an archive test-rebuild in the recent days
#launchpad 2011-06-27
<ScottK> wgrant: (Error ID: OOPS-2004CG9) on the +queue page just trying to search for packages by name.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2004CG9
<lifeless> ScottK: please file a bug
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> Done.
<ScottK> Can't accept packages either (added a new oops to the existing bug for that)
<jmarsden> Oops, I just requested an import but mis-named the resulting bzr branch... can I cancel that request and make another with the right branch name?
<lifeless> just rename the branch
<jmarsden> lifeless: Ah, OK.  Can I do that before the import is all done and happy, or should I wait for it to happen and then rename it?
<mwhudson> jmarsden: just rename it
<jmarsden> Ok :)
<lifeless> mwhudson: jetlag?
<mwhudson> lifeless: no, i'm not in dublin
<lifeless> mwhudson: ah, ok.
<lifeless> ScottK: did this used to work ?
<jmarsden> I have a 3 line bzr recipe that is giving me an error "bzr: ERROR: No such tag: upstream-0.1.9" after "Running post_commit hooks - Stage 5/5".  I didn't know I *had* any post commit hooks in play.  How can I find out where they are and what they do?
<lifeless> bzr hooks
<jmarsden> lifeless: OK, but my local copies of all 3 bzr branches involved in the recipe say "<no hooks installed>" everywhere...
<jmarsden> I did    for i in $(grep lp: ../lxterminal.recipe |sed -e 's/^.*lp:/lp:/' -e 's/ .*$//') ; do bzr branch $i ; done ; for j in * ;do (cd $j;bzr hooks |grep -A1 post_commit);done
<lifeless> hooks are global
<jmarsden> Then ... I did it three times for nothing, but the hook still isn't really there??
<lifeless> I think you are conflating things
<lifeless> post_commit hooks are always run
<lifeless> if there are none to run, it will be fast :)
<jmarsden> OK.  So, why is a tag named upstream-0.1.9 needed ?
<lifeless> check your ~/.bzr.log - you will get the backtrace where the tag is being looked for and not found
<mwhudson> that message sounds like it comes from the bzr-builder plugin
<jmarsden> and who or what is looking for it?
<mwhudson> jmarsden: are you getting this error when a recipe builds on launchpad?
<jmarsden> Trying it locally first.
<mwhudson> ah ok
<jmarsden> It actually looks like it does all the right things, then gives this error at the very end...
<jmarsden> OK, I have a traceback in ~/.bzr.log ...
<jmarsden> http://paste.ubuntu.com/633457/
<jmarsden> I'll try the same recipe on Launchpad and see if it gets me the same error...
<jmarsden> Works fine on LP... so much for testing it locally first :)
<Riddell> what is Disclosure?
<wgrant> Riddell: #launchpad-dev is probably better. But https://dev.launchpad.net/Projects/Disclosure
<ScottK> lifeless: It did used to work although I couldn't tell you the last time I did it.
<SteveExodus> a launchpad build using a manual rules to make and install ... makes ok, but the install target is giving me + cp -f exo.so /usr/local/lib/
<SteveExodus> cp: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/lib/exo.so': Permission denied
<StevenK> You're trying to write to the real /usr/local, which is not right.
<SteveExodus> ok thanks ... i will include DESTDIR and PREFIX somehow ... or use install maybe
<ScottK> Possibly a leading "/" where you wanted a relative path.
<SteveExodus> ok so make is positioned in the right destdir and prefix already?
<SteveExodus> I will try relative ... cp -f exo.so lib/exo.pm
<SteveExodus> ScottK: thanks
<StevenK> You won't quite be in the right destdir
<StevenK> cp -f exo.so debian/(package or tmp)/usr/lib/exo.so
<SteveExodus> ok i work it out ... many thanks for the pointer
<StevenK> You're welcome
<StevenK> If you don't trust the install target in the Makefile, then just use dh_install
<StevenK> You aren't forced to use it. :_)
<doko> any idea why lp:gcc is not updated? the 4.6 branch
<SteveExodus> ok lol
<pmjdebruijn> hi all
<pmjdebruijn> I'm working with PPAs which are great
<pmjdebruijn> but I'd like to repackage some commercial software hp-health (server health monitor software) on the ppa
<pmjdebruijn> is this allowed? I was under the impression that PPAs only allow open source software?
<pmjdebruijn> I'm repackaging hp-health because HP's package really suck
<bigjools> you can only add software that is under an approved OSS licence
<bigjools> otherwise you need a commercial subscription
<pmjdebruijn> yeah I guessed as much, I remember reading something like that somewhere
<pmjdebruijn> any estimate on a commercial subscription?
<bigjools> US$250 per year which gets you all the commercial features
<maxb> Actually the PPA terms of use say that if it's allowed in Ubuntu restricted, it's OK
<bigjools> this is why I don't deal with commercial stuff
<pmjdebruijn> maxb: fair enough
<pmjdebruijn> bigjools: but that's a pretty fair amount
 * bigjools doesn't set the fees
<pmjdebruijn> haha :)
<pmjdebruijn> btw, is it possible to upgrade an existing account to "commercial"
<maxb> Of course, even if you did get a LP commercial subscription, that wouldn't address your right to redistribute HP stuff
<pmjdebruijn> maxb: well then it's internal use only
<pmjdebruijn> I'm guessing the commercial license allows for hiding things from public view
<maxb> And, if the HP stuff is redistributable, then it probably meets the public PPA terms of use
<maxb> And if it isn't redistributable, you might as well just stick it on an internal web server
<pmjdebruijn> we're considering that too
<pmjdebruijn> but having multiple places is rather inconvenient
<pmjdebruijn> bigjools: is there an information page on the commercial ppa stuff
<pmjdebruijn> uncle google isn't helping me out
<StevenK> "Uncle Google" just sounds creepy.
<bigjools> not entirely sure but check out http://help.launchpad.net/
<bigjools> failing that, Private Revell
<X3lectric> StevenK: beware "uncle" google is gonna fondle with your children and eat your kittens and drown burn you at the stake...
<pmjdebruijn> https://launchpad.net/+tour/join-launchpad#commercial
<pmjdebruijn> got it
<SteveExodus> grr fakeroot is oversold ... should be fakeattr
<Ursinha> is it possible to query launchpad using launchpadlib in batches?
<bigjools> Ursinha: did you get an answer from anywhere?
<doko> bigjools, lifeless: could somebody of you force the import of https://code.launchpad.net/~doko/gcc/4.6
<Ursinha> bigjools: no sir
<bigjools> Ursinha: if something returns a collection it's automatically batched
<bigjools> doko: did you fix it?
<Ursinha> bigjools: so if it gives me a timeout I can do nothing but cry, right?
<Ursinha> (if a bug's already filed and blabla)
<bigjools> Ursinha: fraid so :(
<doko> bigjools: how am I supposed to fix:
<doko> Import failed:
<doko> Traceback (most recent call last):
<doko> Failure: twisted.internet.error.TimeoutError: User timeout caused connection failure.
<doko> ?
<Ursinha> hm
<Ursinha> thanks bigjools
<bigjools> doko: yeah just noticed it's a timeout
<bigjools> jelmer: apparently you are the man to fix timeouts on imports?
<bigjools> doko: I retried it
<jelmer> bigjools: so it appears..
<jelmer> bug 797915
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 797915 in Bazaar Subversion Plugin "large bzr-svn imports failing" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797915
<bigjools> jelmer: ah!
<bigjools> Ursinha: you might be able to override the batch size
<jelmer> doko: ^
<Ursinha> bigjools: lower it?
<bigjools> Ursinha: indeed.  I don't remember how, but I think there's a way
<Ursinha> people from the future might know that
<Ursinha> wgrant or lifeless
<doko> jelmer, bigjools: so I expect the running import to fail as well. when will the fix be available?
<nigelb> Ursinha: people from the future, lol. Took a moment to understand what it meant :D
<jelmer> doko: It's high on my list of things to fix; I can spend some time on it this week if it's important.
<doko> jelmer: it's blocking the gcc-4.6.1 upload for oneiric, and the upcoming Linaro gcc-4.6 release, so from my point of view (and maybe Linaro's) it's high
<jelmer> doko: Ok
<Ursinha> nigelb: :P
<SteveExodus> both 386/64 built successfully and both build status: "failed to upload" uploadlog last word is (OOPS-2004BUILDMASTER1)"
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2004BUILDMASTER1
<SteveExodus> thanks bot lol
<SteveExodus> my lp openid login doesnt allow me access to https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/
<StevenK> That's because it's Canonical-only.
<SteveExodus> thought so ... but the bot told me to go there
<SteveExodus>  both 386/64 built successfully and both build status: "failed to upload" uploadlog last word is (OOPS-2004BUILDMASTER1)"
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=2004BUILDMASTER1
<StevenK> Well, it's a helpful URL for Canonical Launchpad developers.
<SteveExodus> i wonder why my new ppa lib built fine but failed to upload ... presumably to the repository
<SteveExodus> ... built on lp thallium
<czajkowski> gmb: oi oi :)
<bigjools> SteveExodus: "FatalUploadError: Unable to find mandatory field 'Files' in the changes file."
<SteveExodus> bigjools: thanks
<Auree> Hi, I couldn't find it in the documentation, what is the limit for client applications to the Launchpad API?
<SteveExodus> suggestion from a newcomer: put a note in debian/rules recommending not to customise and instead make your own Makefile with make/all/clean targets etc as per documentation in dh_build
<SteveExodus> then all the deb stuff will still get done
<tlyu> is debbugs sync known to be broken currently?
<tlyu> found #796003; is there a more appropriate bug to add reports of debbugs sync failure?
<tlyu> whatever. commented on #796003.
<lifeless> Auree: hi, there isn't a fixed limit currently
<lifeless> Auree: if you were to show up as causing a DOS, we'd block you :)
#launchpad 2011-06-28
<jmarsden> I've got a bzr recipe that doesn't build on LP, giving what looks like a quilt-related error.  I'd appreciate help fixing it.  https://code.launchpad.net/~lxde/+recipe/lxterminal-daily produces the error "tar: recipe-0.1.9/.pc/01_create_POTFILES.skip.patch/POTFILES.skip: Cannot open: Permission denied" in https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74175712/buildlog.txt.gz
<maxb> jmarsden: Hmm. It's probably worth retrying the build - this smells like it could be something like a bad umask setting or something alike on the builder node that processed your build
<jmarsden> maxb: Tried on natty and oneiric, same result: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/74174459/buildlog.txt.gz
<jmarsden> Trying rebuilds for both now, just in case...
<maxb> hmm
<maxb> Failed on thallium too
<maxb> I don't know what to make of this
<maxb> It seems more like an infrastructure failure than anything wrong with your recipe
<maxb> bug 760735
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 760735 in Launchpad itself "Daily recipe: failure because of Permission denied accessing build/patch directories" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760735
<wgrant> I'm not sure that's it.
<wgrant> It's related.
<maxb> it looks very much the same bug as jmarsden's buildlogs
<wgrant> ... fair point, I can't read.
<bac> Riddell: https://devpad.canonical.com/~lpqateam/qa_reports/deployment-stable.html
<bac> Riddell: it has landed here https://qastaging.launchpad.net/
<lag> When you delete a package, does it go instantly?
<wgrant> lag: no, it can take up to half an hour to be removed.
<wgrant> lag: And you can't ever reupload the same version to that archive again.
<spiv> wgrant: you missed a chance to say "lag: there's some lag" :P
<wgrant> True.
<wgrant> I blame jetlag.
<lag> I always get the blame for people being tired after a sprint :(
<lag> It's annoying that you can't use the same version number
<wgrant> Why do you want to?
<wgrant> To use it again would be a lie.
<lag> Because I'm starting again
<spiv> wgrant: so is 'bzr uncommit' :P
<wgrant> spiv: And we don't normally do that on public branches :)
<wgrant> Also, bzr won't get confused by identical revnos, but apt will get confused by identical versions.
<pmjdebruijn> hi all
<pmjdebruijn> we're considering a commercial launchpad subscription
<pmjdebruijn> however, I'm wondering how private PPAs work? are they just publicly unlisted? or do they have long obscure URLs to "protect" them, or are they htaccessed or something?
<lifeless> pmjdebruijn: htaccessed more or less
<lifeless> pmjdebruijn: you subscribe people one by one
<lifeless> they get a unique access key for that ppa subscription
<hrw> hi
<hrw> is it normal that launchpad is unable to set 'fix released' for debian tracked bugs?
<hrw> bug 739151 is fixed in ubuntu (fix released status) and in debian (fix commited status)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 739151 in dpkg-cross (Debian) "dpkg-cross does not do sensible things with multi-arch: same packages" [Unknown,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/739151
<hrw> and it got closed in debian on 11 May 2011 so thats why I wondered
<lifeless> hrw: yes
<lifeless> hrw: or rather, the tracker seems to have an issue atm
<lifeless> we have a high pri bug to look into it
<hrw> ok, thanks
<lifeless> gmb: you know about this stuff :P
<gmb> ORLY?
<gmb> Oh godsdammit.
<gmb> THat.
<hrw> bye
<czajkowski> mrevell: having fun!
<mrevell> Hey czajkowski. It's going well so far, thanks :)
<czajkowski> git I'm there next week
<StevenK> Good, then most of us will be gone. :-P
<mrevell> We don't say "git" in this channel, we say "bzr".
<mrevell> :)
<mrevell> czajkowski, Ah, it's a shame you're gonna miss the meet-up tomorrow.
<czajkowski> StevenK: charming! fecker!
<czajkowski> mrevell: yes but you are a git :)
<mrevell> heh
<czajkowski> mrevell: next time you're in London if you dont say hi I will throttle you
<mrevell> haha
<czajkowski> I live in spitting distance of millbank now
<mrevell> Okay, it's a deal. You don't throttle me, I'll say hi.
<mrevell> Oh yeah? Cool. I'll let you know next time I'm down.
<czajkowski> fair deal really
<mrevell> I think I come out of the deal pretty well.
<czajkowski> yeah live across the water london eye from my room here
<mrevell> Nice
<StevenK> czajkowski: :-)
<czajkowski> mrevell: plus my team are having a special ubuntu hr for me returning next week :) so meh :p
<SteveExodus> the absolute bare-arsed minimum package that debuild seems to be happy to make is a directory with NEWS and README in it .. and debian
<bjwebb> hi, is this a good place to ask about ppa builds?
<StevenK> What about them
<StevenK> ?
<bjwebb> why they fail
 * SteveExodus grins
<bjwebb> more specifically, if there's an easy way to build my package locally in the same way, so i can debug
<SteveExodus> fakeroot debian/rules
<tsimpson> !pbuilder
<ubot5> pbuilder is a system to easily build packages in a clean chroot environment. To get started with PBuilder, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
<StevenK> tsimpson: Thanks! I was just trawling my brain for that link.
<bjwebb> ahh
<tsimpson> if it builds in pbuilder, it will likely build on LP, both run in a clean chroot etc
<bjwebb> okay
<SteveExodus> fakeroot debian/rules is a quicker test ... doesnt setup a complete new environment
<StevenK> But it can mask problems.
<SteveExodus> indeed .. but maybe OP wants to solve basic problems like me and get INSTANT turnaround
<bjwebb> i think pbuilder is what i want. building the standard way seemed to work fine
<SteveExodus> imo it is too slow to solve newbie problems
<SteveExodus> first fakeroot since it is instant .. then pbuilder I think for proper .. then lp for proper proper
<tsimpson> if you start a new pbuilder for every change you make, then it's slow, but you can script pbuilder to drop you into a shell on build failure
<tsimpson> then it's just as fast as anything else you would do
<SteveExodus> undestood .. but fakeroot costs little or nothing to setup ... can be used to trial many things instantly
<tsimpson> yep
<bjwebb> is there a good way to do local mirroring on the fly?
<tsimpson> bjwebb: I haven't used it in a while, but I did setup mini-dinstall to create a local apt repo with the packages I built
<bjwebb> tsimpson: i don't mean for the packages i built atm. just for caching multiple hits to download packages from the main repos
<tsimpson> bjwebb: I see a few in the archive, like approx, apt-cacher, apt-cacher-ng and apt-proxy
<bjwebb> thanks
<doko> jelmer: skaet did ask about the possibility of a manual import for gcc/4.6
<jelmer> doko: We should be able to do that
<doko> jelmer: that would be nice, avoids us uploading the new compiler after feature freeze
<doko> jelmer: could you confirm, if/when you start the import?
<jelmer> doko: I'm currently pulling down what's already on launchpad, will keep you informed of the progress.
<doko> jelmer: thanks!
<dbart> I have an account subscribed to several trees in launchpad (configured to receive branch revision notification emails), and it hasn't received any emails since yesterday (the last email it received was dated 27 Jun 2011 15:19:13 +0000 (UTC)) and I know there have been a few branch revisions since then... is there any known current issue with launchpad notification emails?
<poolie> dbart: not that i know of
<dbart> poolie: ok :(
<poolie> are you getting other mail from lp?
<dbart> this account is not
<poolie> no mail at all?
<poolie> i would guess it's some kind of antispam thing at some point then
<dbart> it's a special account for our automated test system, it watches for branch revision notification emails from launchpad and runs tests after each push
<dbart> my personal launchpad account is receiving my launchpad mailing list emails just fine (same mail server)
<jelmer> doko: the import is now in progress (600/26k revisions at the moment)
<SteveExodus> any pointer to the best way to package a python module .py and .so?
<jelmer> SteveExodus, please ask in #ubuntu-packaging
<SteveExodus> jelmer: thanks
<pcrews> Hi - does an admin still need to directly set team / project / branch / bug privileges to private for commercial users?
<poolie> pcrews: i think yes
<pcrews> poolie: ack, gracias : )
<tumbleweed> meh, hitting lots of launchpad timeouts on APIs tonight
<mhall119> I need help writing a bzr-builder recipe
<mhall119> I currently have http://paste.ubuntu.com/634566/
<mhall119> but I was told I can use one reciple and one package branch to build package for multiple distros/releases
<nigelb> mhall119: everyone except lifeless is probably in dublin ;)
<tumbleweed> mhall119: the releases to build for are an option on the build recipe page (assuming your source packages will be buildable on all releases)
<mhall119> tumbleweed: doesn't the release name have to be in the changelog though?
<mhall119> or no?
<tumbleweed> mhall119: no, it'll take care of that
<mhall119> oh cool
<mhall119> so what should I have in my changelog then?
<tumbleweed> whatever you want, I think it adds an entry when it does the recipe build
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> I like that loco-directory is used in the bzr-builder examples....
<gustonegro> is there a way I can just import another package from a launchpad ppa into my launchpad ppa?
<gustonegro> I see that this person has a package in his ppa from another lp ppa: https://launchpad.net/~xapantu/+archive/euclide
<gustonegro> oh, +copy-packages was my friend
#launchpad 2011-06-29
<micahg> lifeless: as you'll probably see this first, I don't seem e-mails from bzr branches, another user reported the same issue about 12 hours ago, the branches were scanned and show up in the web interface
<micahg> * to be getting
<lifeless> you're subscribed to changes ?
<micahg> lifeless: yes, I've gotten them on those branches before, I'll verify
<wgrant> sendbranchmail is broken.
<wgrant> Probably regression in ndt.
<lifeless> win
<wgrant> I guess r13292
<micahg> ok, at least it's known, is it worth updating /topic
<wgrant> Known as of 90 seconds ago...
<micahg> wgrant: heh..., are you in Dublin?
<lifeless> wgrant: you're seeing errors in the log on carob?
<wgrant> micahg, lifeless: Yes.
<wgrant> /srv/launchpad.net-logs/scripts/loganberry-bzrsyncd/sendbranchmail.log
<lifeless> ugh
<lifeless> we were expecting isolated errors
<lifeless> not a stall
<lifeless> micahg: what is one of the branches you were expecting mail on ?
<micahg> lifeless: https://code.launchpad.net/~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-3.6.lucid
<lifeless> I see a failure on 2011-06-27 22:44:34 DEBUG   Running <REVISIONS_ADDED_MAIL branch job (2874018) for ~mozillateam/firefox/firefox-trunk.head>, lease expires 2011-06-27 22:49:34.172157+00:00
<lifeless> and then we handle the failure oddly I tihnk
<lifeless>     self._runCallbacks()
<lifeless> --- <exception caught here> ---
<lifeless>   File "/srv/bzrsyncd.launchpad.net/production/launchpad-rev-13299/eggs/Twisted-11.0.0-py2.6-linux-x86_64.egg/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 542, in _runCallbacks
<lifeless>     current.result = callback(current.result, *args, **kw)
<lifeless>   File "/srv/bzrsyncd.launchpad.net/production/launchpad-rev-13299/lib/lp/services/job/runner.py", line 432, in update
<lifeless>     if response['success']:
<lifeless> exceptions.TypeError: 'NoneType' object is unsubscriptable
<lifeless> micahg: so, given its firefox this may be deliberate - we ulimited bzr
<micahg> lifeless: these are debian only branches
<micahg> *debian dir
<lifeless> its odd that it would OOM then
<wgrant> lifeless: No jobs have suceeded since 2011-06-27 18:47
<wgrant> Which is right around the time of the rollout.
<lifeless> ok, we need to rollback then
<lifeless> -> -ops
<abentley> lifeless: it's a two-line change to switch back to the synchronous job runner.
<micahg> lifeless: do you need anything else from me?  about to head to sleep
<lifeless> micahg: shoo
<lifeless> abentley: we don't know which part of the change is the problem AFAIK
<lifeless> abentley: you guys need to sleep soon AIUI :)
<abentley> lifeless: Sleep?  What's that for?
<lifeless> :)
<micahg> I've been up since before 5 :)
 * micahg will leave this to the experts...
<fmarier> i've got a question about automatic po file imports
<fmarier> i've organised my bzr branch according to the documentation, but it seems like the automatic import only works for the .pot file, not for the .po files
<fmarier> i suspect someone has to manually review my po files whenever they change
<fmarier> (because it takes a day or two usually)
<fmarier> https://translations.launchpad.net/libravatar/+imports
<mhall119> lifeless: can you help me setup a proprietary project, or do I need matt revell?
<lifeless> mhall119: mrevell indeed
<lifeless> mhall119: we're not all that automated,a nd I wouldn't want to miss a step
<mhall119> ok, thanks
<doko> jelmer: did the gcc import succeed?
<jelmer> doko: see #ubuntu-devel - currently at 12k/26k revisions
<micahg> wgrant: should I have expected all the branches I was subscribed to to send the new bzr commits?
<wgrant> micahg: Most of them should have sent around 1am, but some jobs need to be retried.
<micahg> wgrant: okay, I got one out of 3
<wgrant> Hmm.
<micahg> 1 out of 4
<ibiris> hello folks I have a project registration question: there is a Linaro workgroup project (https://launchpad.net/linaro-graphics-wg/). I want to register to it a team project which already exists (https://launchpad.net/glmark2/). However when I try to register it seems that it guides me to create a new project as opposed to just connecting the existing glmark2 project to the linaro-graphics-wg
<ibiris> I do not want to create a new project :-) just want to connect an existing one to the workgroup list of projects
<ibiris> how can I do it?
<benonsoftware> is it possiable for a launchpad admin to rename/delete a empty PPA?
<bigjools> no, that is not possible.
<benonsoftware> Well I need someone to kindly do that for me
<bigjools> as I said, it is not possible
<benonsoftware> Could you have a look? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/162774
<bigjools> answered
<benonsoftware> Is it possiable to undelete a PPA then?
<benonsoftware> Or un-archived it?
<maxb> No
<benonsoftware> Why is it impossiable to un-archive it?
<bigjools> I explained that on the question you asked
<maxb> No one has written the code to make it happen
<bigjools> this is also why it warns that PPA deletion is permanent on the deletion page itself
<benonsoftware> I only want to re-use the name of it again.
<bigjools> can you make a Test1?  it's cheap to make new ones
<benonsoftware> I want to make a proper one for my projects use and the name for it suits
<bigjools> the answer is to make a new one
<bigjools> there is no other way
<benonsoftware> But I would like to use the same URL name
<lifeless> benonsoftware: we understand, but its a limitation of the system.
<lifeless> benonsoftware: partly because the system is federated across the millions of users *using* it
<lifeless> benonsoftware: and partly because noone has spent the time to remove the bits of the limitations that could (in principle) be removed
<benonsoftware> I found out how to un-archive it
<bigjools> lifeless: we tried - it's quite difficult :)
<benonsoftware> Read the last comment at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/114852
<benonsoftware> It's easy
<bigjools> benonsoftware: yes but don't rely on being able to reupload the same files, they will be rejected
<benonsoftware> What do you mean?
<bigjools> it remembers files that you previously uploaded
<benonsoftware> It was empty
<bigjools> then you're good to go
<benonsoftware> So sorry. But where is the rename link?
<bigjools> what do you need to rename?
<benonsoftware> I want to rename the Test PPA URL to something different
<bigjools> you can't change the URL
<bigjools> you have to make a new PPA
<benonsoftware> Oh ok thanks
<benonsoftware> But can I change the PPA title?
<bigjools> yes
<benonsoftware> Thanks for that. Sorry if I sounded rude.
<bigjools> benonsoftware: not at all, we're here to help
<benonsoftware> Thanks again.
<benonsoftware> I know where to go for Launchpad help again :)
<bigjools> benonsoftware: if you look in the topic there will often be a "help contact" listed.  Ping that person directly so they see your question.
<bigjools> there is nobody listed this week as the team is sprinting
<benonsoftware> How do I ping in PChat?
<bigjools> just type their name in the message
<benonsoftware> Ok thanks
<ams_cs> jelmer: and news on the svn import issue?
<jelmer> ams_cs, the gcc import, or something else?
<ams_cs> jelmer: yes, gcc
<jelmer> I'm doing the one-time import atm, pushing to lp at lp:~jelmer/gcc/gcc-4.6-import
<ams_cs> jelmer: this will be identical to what the automatic import would have done?
<ams_cs> BTW, I also need a gcc-4.5 import
<jelmer> ams_cs, ok
<simon-o> Hi, I tried to build a oneiric package for natty using a build recipe: https://code.launchpad.net/~simono/+recipe/scala-natty but this didn't work: https://code.launchpad.net/~simono/+archive/personal/+recipebuild/55045 Any ideas why it failed?
<komputes> who is very knowledgeable about lp's mailing system
 * micahg looks for someone that can tell if an OOPS has a related bug filed
<jpds> micahg: https://lp-oops.canonical.com/
<micahg> jpds: it'll do it for me?
<jpds> micahg: Yes.
<micahg> cool, thanks :)
<jpds> micahg: If the OOPS is in the DB, there should be a related bug link on the left.
<micahg> jpds: I see no bug
<jpds> Then a bug for it may not have been filed.
<micahg> bug 641338
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 641338 in Launchpad itself "Archive:EntryResource:syncSource timeouts" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641338
<lifeless> jpds: that related bug thing does not work
<jochensp> HI
<lifeless> jpds: it matches poorly, so its best to ignore it
<lifeless> jochensp: hi?
<micahg> hi lifeless, any chance we can get the above fixed, I think it's getting worse, but I'm waiting on the latest oops to appear
<lifeless> micahg: if you can see the oopses, get the page id from the oops and look in the bug report for timeouts matsching that page id
<jochensp> My PPA doesn't want to install the new VTK on oneiric, is this known?
<micahg> lifeless: right, did that, that's how I got the above bug, it's from the first oops, waiting on the second to see if it's the same or not
<lifeless> micahg: not trivially, but we may have made it worse - link your new oops into the bug
<micahg> lifeless: k, will do after the second one syncs
<lifeless> jochensp: I don't know; #ubuntu-devel might be more likely to know.
<jochensp> lifeless: thanks, will ask there
#launchpad 2011-06-30
<idnar> I'm getting lots of timeouts while trying to file a bug, is this a known issue?
<lifeless> lots of? no, not a known issue
<lifeless> we see about 150 timeouts in that area a day, so we know the page is sick, but not horrendously so
<lifeless> its in our critical-list to fix, of course
<lifeless> have you successfully filed the bug ?
<lifeless> idnar: and whats an OOPS id you ahve seen
<idnar> lifeless: I did eventually file the bug, and it seems I closed the page with the OOPS on it
<lifeless> ah well
<lifeless> will look tomorrow and see if there is a spike on bug filing
<idnar> I was getting timeouts trying to search for bugs (from the automated "is this bug already filed" search, too), but now everything seems fine
<lifeless> bug search indices are probably fat again
<lifeless> \o/ backups
<idnar> so I guess it was a temporary spike of some kind
<lifeless> idnar: 1482 Time Outs - thats twice our normal; I do thinkg wehave an issue
<lifeless> 624 /   51  Distribution:EntryResource:searchTasks
<idnar> ah
<lifeless> we do ~8M requests a day
<lifeless> so still a small number
<lifeless> but not great
<nigelb> ssss
<nigelb> ~>
<nigelb> erm, typo. sorry
<micahg> are we supposed to file a question to get a user's account blocked?
<Ursinha> micahg: I believe so
<czajkowski> mrevell: boo
<Romario> I am trying to manually request a recipe build, but I get the following error "Server error, please contact an administrator."
<Romario> Are you aware of that problem?
#launchpad 2011-07-01
<czajkowski> gmb: finally photos! :)
<gmb> czajkowski: Yeah, I was supposed to be up at 6 for photos this morning, but slept through (blame jml; he got the port last night). Will try again tomorrow.
<czajkowski> hehe
<czajkowski> group pic of community team is pretty good
<gmb> czajkowski: Yeah, I try to aim for "pretty good". ;)
<czajkowski> gmb: leaves the door open for wowing me later on and showing me Dublin through your lens
<gmb> No pressure...
<czajkowski> feckers I'm there next week, please in future schedule your sprint when I am going to be home!
<gmb> I shall register your complaint with the necessary authorities.
<czajkowski> on the plus side this week in one 1 wee applied for 2 jobs, now have follow up wiht 1 next week over skype as the job lets me work remotely which means not having to leave London (yay) and 2nd one is in west end
<gmb> czajkowski: Cool. Best of luck with them.
<czajkowski> chers
<tim> hi ... trying to update a package, it gives me the error message: dpkg-source: error: can't build with source format '3.0 (quilt)': no orig.tar file found ...
<tim> i always forget, how can i regenerate the orig tarball?
<Laney> download it from somewhere
<thumper> flacoste: ping
<flacoste> hi thumper
<thumper> flacoste: hi
<flacoste> thumper: hi
<thumper> flacoste: hi again
<flacoste> thumper: what can I do for you?
<thumper> flacoste: get me a coffee?
<thumper> flacoste: sorry, forgot that ping
<thumper> flacoste: I've had curtis help me
<thumper> flacoste: and launchpad isn't good on oneiric
<flacoste> thumper: i'm going to modify rocketfuel-setup to set-up through lxc-container
<flacoste> should solve the issue
<thumper> flacoste: also I realised that my simple change isn't going to work
<thumper> or be simple
<thumper> flacoste: njpatel says "Please make launchpad development easier"
<thumper> he wants apt-get install launchpad
<thumper> :-)
 * micahg filed a bug for that against Ubuntu :)
<flacoste> thumper: not going to happen :-)
<flacoste> but we can make launchpad dev easier
<tim> Laney: funny ... i have downloaded a tarball of the update, extracted it and copied the debian folder over from the old version ...
<tim> Laney: simply renaming the tarball doesn't seem to work
<gustonegro> I just uploaded a package to my ppa and got a buuild error that looks kind of weird:
<gustonegro> Unable to open directory /usr/lib/gio/modules: Error opening directory '/usr/lib/gio/modules': No such file or directory
<gustonegro> seems to get this at the stage when it is trying to install libglib2.0-0  (Processing triggers for libglib2.0-0 ...)
<gustonegro> any ideas?
#launchpad 2011-07-02
<gustonegro> is there any way to get the *orig.tar.bz2 file from a package that was uploaded and then deleted?
<gustonegro> because the package and corresponding orig.tar file are not really deleted, I cannot upload a replacement package.
<Ampelbein> gustonegro: correct. you'd need to change the version to upload the package again. To get the original files, you might get lucky with http://ppa.launchpad.net/<YOURUSERNAME> and look in the subdirectory for the ppa.
<hyperair> gustonegro: if you wait long enough until it actually is deleted, you can reupload.
<hyperair> usually that means > 24h i think
<hyperair> i've done it once before
<gustonegro> Ampelbein: thanks.  my problem was that I modified the *.orig.tar file slightly
<gustonegro> even though I had changed the version in the changelog, it was rejected at upload (because the original orig.tar was modified)
<gustonegro> hyperair: thanks.....I thought it was never really deleted.  good to know that it is.
<gustonegro> is there a way to tell launchpad to use my ppa when building a package within my ppa?
<pmjdebruijn> is automatically uses local packages I think
<pmjdebruijn> it*
<gustonegro> nice
<hyperair> gustonegro: you can also add other PPAs as dependencies.
<hyperair> just fyi
<hyperair> mok0: o/
<mok0> Hy, Hiperari
<mok0> hyperair:
<hyperair> hiperari indeed. =p
<blkperl> im getting a lot of page has timedout errors on launchpad rightnow
<wgrant> hyperair, gustonegro: You can never upload the same filename with different contents again. That would be a lie.
<wgrant> The original files are deleted a week after they are deleted.
<wgrant> But you still can't reupload.
<wgrant> blkperl: Which pages?
<hyperair> wgrant: i've done it. bug somewhere perhaps?
<wgrant> hyperair: Perhaps a year or more ago.
<wgrant> hyperair: Back then there was a bug for orig.tar.*, but not for other files.
<hyperair> i see.
#launchpad 2011-07-03
<blkperl> wgrant: ubuntu bugs, http://goo.gl/eStlT seems better now
<CarlFK> what happened to "wiki page" on my lp page? https://launchpad.net/~carlfk
<bjsnider> i'm having trouble uploading an orig tarball to a ppa. it gets stuck at the last 1k. should i wait hours or days, or is there something i can do to make it work?
#launchpad 2012-06-25
<jono_> hey folks
<jono_> looks like LP is having some issues
<jono_> seems to be very slow and unresponsive
<wgrant> jono_: Oh?
<wgrant> Examples?
<jono_> going to http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-accomplishments-daemon-developers/ubuntu-accomplishments-daemon/accomplishments-daemon/files/head:/data/
<jono_> wgrant, ^
<wgrant> Ah, bazaar.launchpad.net is entirely separate from the rest of LP :)
<wgrant> We're restarting one of its servers to hopefully resolve a hang.
<jono_> oh I see
<jono_> gotcha, thanks wgrant
<wgrant> jono_: We've blocked an abusive user, and things seem to be a lot faster now.
<jono_> many thanks, wgrant
<odony> Hi, anybody is aware of long delays in translations exports? I've got translations that have not been exported for 13days, despite daily updates. And the weird thing is that the language is shown as "Last edited" 13 days ago in the overview list, maybe that's somehow related?
<czajkowski> odony: not that long no, but we have been doing some work there so wondering is this a knock on
<czajkowski> jelmer: are you travelling or set up?
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<odony> czajkowski: Hi Laura, ok thanks. In fact I think I'm seeing a variation of bug 987199 - would you like to double-check?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 987199 in Launchpad itself "Automatic translation exports fail to commit latest translations " [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/987199
<jelmer> czajkowski: I'm set up
<jelmer> czajkowski: anything in particular you'd like me to look into?
<czajkowski> jelmer: odony issue of translations taking a long time, he's referring to the bug above which may be the cause but unsure.
<odony> czajkowski, jelmer: I think our translation teams are working in the trunk series, and it is the another series that has outdated PO files. And indeed the change date of the PO file in the UI matches the last export date in that series, and is outdated when compared to the change date of individual strings in that PO
<odony> czajkowski, jelmer: so probably it is the same bug, and the translation sharing works but does not update the change date of affected PO files in other series, preventing the export job to notice them
<odony> You can see that individual strings have recent translation dates, e.g here: https://translations.launchpad.net/openobject-addons/6.1/+pots/purchase/ja/+translate but the PO itself has an old update date of 12 june: https://translations.launchpad.net/openobject-addons/6.1/+pots/purchase
<odony> .. and has not been exported since then
<jelmer> odony: It does indeed look like it's that bug.
<jelmer> odony: My knowledge of translations is limited, still digging..
<odony> jelmer: alright, so as long the bug is not fixed our workaround would be to make a dummy change in the other series to bump the PO file change date and cause an export, right?
<jelmer> odony: Yes, I would expect so.
<odony> jelmer: I don't suppose there is a way to automate this using launchpadlib or something? ;-) we have hundreds of templates, so doing that manually to all other series every time we change one series seems like... it won't happen
<jelmer> odony: it should be possible to automate it using bzrlib, it's got a decent Python API
<odony> jelmer: how would we proceed with bzrlib? If I understand correctly we have to make a dummy change to all PO files that contain a more recently changed string than their own update date? except that in the bzr source we don't know that, the changes live in the LP db only?
<jelmer> odony: If you wanted to automate it so that only files are changed that have been modified in Launchpad, you would probably have to use Launchpadlib as well, indeed.
<odony> jelmer: ok thanks, in the mean time I'll ask our translators to work in whichever branch they see as most important to export, and hopefully Jeroen will find a fix at some point
<jelmer> odony: okay
<nhandler> If I create a bzr branch recipe to build daily packages for precise, does LP automatically append ~precise1 to the end of the version?
<james_w> yes
<nhandler> james_w: I take it there is no way to change that (i.e. to have a version end in ~precise1~ppa1), right?
<james_w> nhandler, I don't believe so
<dobey> there isn't
<dobey> you can have ~ppa1~precise1 if you really want
<dobey> though having the "ppa1" there is basically unneeded
<nhandler> dobey: I'm using a PPA as a temporary backport repository until I get a package into precise-backports. I was hoping for a nice way to enable them to "upgrade" from my PPA version of the package to the backports version. It isn't a huge deal (since the packages should be identical), but it would have been nice
<james_w> well, you can have ~precise1~ppa1~precise1
<james_w> which allows that
<nhandler> james_w: True. A bit ugly, but I guess it does work. Thanks.
<dobey> recipes are probably not the best way to deal with building proposed backports in a PPA
<dobey> you should probably just do manual uploads with the appropriate version strings
<kamal> hi #launchpad folks...   Since Friday, Launchpad has been yielding only "Timeout error" when trying to copy packages from the archive into a PPA.   Is this a known/widespread problem, or just me?
<jelmer> hi kamal
<kamal> jelmer: hiya
<jelmer> kamal: I'm not aware of it being more problematic in the last couple of days, though we do have a couple of open bugs about it.
<jelmer> see bug 575450
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 575450 in Launchpad itself "Archive:+copy-packages nearly unusable due to timeouts" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/575450
<kamal> jelmer: ok, well I do this operation frequently enough (copy linux kernel package from the main archive to one of my PPA's) ...  and yes, I've had my share of timeouts, but it usually does work *eventually*.    This time, I seem to be just stuck -- it's been giving me nothing but the dreaded timeout for 4 days now.   Any further advice?
<kamal> I suppose I'll just download the source package, tweak the distro target manually, and re-upload it to my PPA.    Sure seems to me like its behaving worse than "usual" in (at least) the past few days.
<ubot5> Announcement from my owner (jussi): #ubuntu-discuss can-voices
<jussi> nooo
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
 * czajkowski peers at jussi 
<jussi> czajkowski: bot configuration fail ftw :D
<_The_Fred> hello
<_The_Fred> I have a program packaged into a .deb, but im not sure how to sign it, can anyone help?
<_The_Fred> F.W.I.W. Im running Ubuntu 12.04
<micahg> _The_Fred: PPAs take source uploads, not deb uploads
<_The_Fred> aha - thanks
<_The_Fred> so, the signing process: is that done with my launchpad account?
<micahg> _The_Fred: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage
<_The_Fred> thank you again micahg :)
<mounirb> Can we subscribe an email address to launchpad bugs ( i.e. not a Launnchpad id) ?
<dobey> no, subscribers must have a launchpad account
<mounirb> the email address is a support email address, not a person. So, I should create a launchpad id for it, first?
<mounirb> dobey: ^^
<dobey> yes, or a team, and set that address as the contact for the team
<mounirb> dobey: ok thank you
<andi2> hi, how can I fix "File gupnp_0.18.3-2~68~precise1.tar.gz already exists in dev, but uploaded version has different contents."? It is build from the recipe.
<andi2> Source package is not visible in my dev ppa, it is error I get (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/108655641/upload_3888129_log.txt)
<andi2> How I can remove source package from the ppa which is not visible on the website?
<wgrant> andi2: You can't upload two different packages with the same version, even if the old one has been deleted.
<wgrant> andi2: You'll need to change the version.
<wgrant> andi2: Perhaps your recipe uses two separate branches, but your version template only includes the revno from one of them?
#launchpad 2012-06-26
<Oli> Is there any sort of moderation on Launchpad? I'm subbed to a bug where somebody has come in and started swearing the house down in a nasty offtopic rant. It needs deleting.
<Oli> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/941874/comments/44
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 941874 in multipath-tools (Ubuntu) "(fakeraid) root device not activated during boot" [Critical,Fix released]
<mwhudson> Oli: ask a question at answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mwhudson> ah, seems it's been deleted already
<timjr> hi!  I just changed my username on launchpad.  It's been over half an hour and I still can't login using my ssh keys using the new name.  Any idea what kind of propagation delay I should expect?
<lifeless> login where.
<mwhudson> for codehosting there should be no propagation delay at all
<timjr> gerrit
<timjr> I'm testing with this command: ssh -v timjr@review.openstack.org -p 29418
<mwhudson> timjr: i would talk to the maintainers of that gerrit, not launchpad
<timjr> ah, yer right
<timjr> thanks
<lifeless> (and if they did what I suggested a while back, there wouldn't be there, either)
<lifeless> :P
<philipn> looks like the PPA counters are (sorta?) working right now?  Are they being slowly re-filled?  Hard to tell http://mivanov.info/localwiki/
<lifeless> they are being backfilled
<lifeless> few more days to go I believe
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1006323
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1006323 in Launchpad itself "ppa statistics broken since approx. 2012-05-21" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> See my comment there
<wgrant> But yes, new data should be appearing and the reset is being filled in.
<wgrant> s/reset/rest/
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<czajkowski> jelmer: mgz vila one for you guys https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1017591
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1017591 in Launchpad itself "Fault 380 on bzr push" [Undecided,New]
<Fudge> hi bug 985621 on launchpad, I experience the same problem as I commented but apport is not running and I wonder if/how I can help provide more information.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 985621 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "12.04, sound output-device lost, thinkpad x201" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/985621
<jelmer> czajkowski: looking
<czajkowski> Fudge: leaving comments on the bug so the others can see would be good
<Fudge> czajkowski  I think I did that
<czajkowski> Fudge: there does seem to be dialogue going on there
<Fudge> thanks
<czajkowski> Fudge: cool
<czajkowski> jelmer: dank u
<ttx> Hi folks, I have 3 openstack projects that are Maintainer=~registry that I'd like to set Maintainer=~openstack-admins on: python-glanceclient, python-keystoneclient, python-cinderclient -- How should we proceed ? zul can confirm it's ok.
<sinzui> ttx, the Registry Admins are always happy to not own projects
<sinzui> We can fix this now
<ttx> sinzui: awesome.
<ttx> we thought we'd not need those but we actually do :)
<sinzui> ttx, I set openstack-admins as the maintainer of the three projects
<ttx> sinzui: cool, thx!
<maxb> Is there anywhere which displays a canonical list of which Ubuntu distroseries accept PPA uploads currently?
<czajkowski> maxb: off hand I don't know, any reason ?
<maxb> czajkowski: Getting ready to update an old PPA, would like to know which series I shouldn't even bother trying to upload for
<czajkowski> cjwatson might know
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:-| Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<czajkowski> maxb: said in the other channel as more chance of them knowing in there
<maxb> ok
<joey> (Error ID: OOPS-eff7a25ab2da6af5fb80a7466ca7d489)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=eff7a25ab2da6af5fb80a7466ca7d489
<micahg> maxb: why would you upload for a non-active series?
<micahg> I mean non-supported
<maxb> micahg: Well, the definition of "supported" hasn't always been the same in respect of "gets Ubuntu updates" and "accepts PPA uploads"
<micahg> maxb: that's true, but why would you upload to a series that no longer receives Ubuntu updates?  it encourages people to run unsupported releases
<maxb> You have a point, I guess I was just curious to check how closely LP PPAs are following Ubuntu
<sidnei> hola launchpadders, im getting a traceback from restfulclient talking to lp, maybe related to some recent rollout? maybe i need to blow up the wadl cache or something? https://pastebin.canonical.com/68908/
<TheLordOfTime> ... right... so the canonical pastebin is restrictive...
<sidnei> how about http://paste.ubuntu.com/1061334/
<dobey> hmm
<sidnei> ohai dobey
<dobey> weird
<dobey> sidnei: is it doing that every run, or just that once?
<sidnei> dobey, every
<sidnei> dobey, except now that i blown the cache away
<sidnei> rm -rf .cache/tarmac/api.launchpad.net/cache/*
<sidnei> seems to have fixed it
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> makes sense i guess
<dobey> but i wonder what caused it to break in the first place
<sidnei> dobey, the instance was shutdown (probably oomk)
<dobey> ah. so it probably corrupted the cache when oom killed it or something i guess
<dobey> oh well. back to working now i guess :)
<james_w> the cache management in httplib2 is pretty poor
<lifeless> nonexistent.
<The_Fred> hello!
<The_Fred> I want to get my package up to my PPA, and im stuck with the rules file...
<The_Fred> since my packaged program is a python script do i need to uncomment dh_python?
<maxb> Any template mentioning dh_python is critically obsolete
<The_Fred> maxb, brilliant - thank you for that
<maxb> Does your thing have a setup.py?
<The_Fred> nope
<maxb> Any python libraries, or just a single script file to be deposited into /usr/bin ?
<The_Fred> just  a launcher, a script and an icon
<The_Fred> i was aiming for /usr/share/...
<maxb> Try fetching the Bazaar branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~maxb/+junk/example-package
<The_Fred> ok, please bear with me
<maxb> It is an exceptionally simple packaging I wrote once to use as an illustration in IRC conversations such as these
<maxb> You should find it suitable as a minimalist framework to get you started
<The_Fred> hmm
<The_Fred> Permission denied (publickey).
<The_Fred> i'll just use the browser
<maco> did you upload your public ssh key to launchpad
<maco> ?
<maco> you need that in order to upload packages
<maco> i think
<The_Fred> yes i did that last week
<The_Fred> oh - hang on - no that was the gpg key,not ssh
<The_Fred> how do i upload my ssh key?
 * The_Fred googles it
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editsshkeys
<The_Fred> thats weird - i DID set up my ssh key according my launchpad page
<The_Fred> ok now its saying "public ssh key added"
<The_Fred> so thats that confirmed :)
<The_Fred> maxb, should i also include the debian directory when using bzr?
<The_Fred> also i'm unclear about including a .deb file... i was told not to do that,but i've since had conflicting information!
<The_Fred> maxb, any idea how i can deal with this ?:
<The_Fred> bzr: ERROR: Unable to connect to SSH host bazaar.launchpad.net; EOF during negotiation
<Laney> Is there a non-URL-hacking way to get between package tasks of the same bug? I ask because that current package is how LP decides which project an upstream bug watch is attached to.
<wgrant> Laney: There's not.
<wgrant> Laney: Well, you can search for the same bug in the target package's bug listing.
<Laney> fair
<maxb> The_Fred: PPAs only accept source-only uploads. No .debs
<maxb> < The_Fred> maxb, should i also include the debian directory when using bzr? --- I don't understand what you mean
<The_Fred> maxb, thank you :)
<maxb> unsure what the ssh error means
<maxb> ssh your-lp-id@bazaar.launchpad.net is one way to test connectivity
<The_Fred> ah , well , i have a debian directory that appeared after using dh_make, and i wasnt sure if that was to be pushed to bzr
<maxb> It should print "No shells on this server." if things are working properly
<The_Fred> i'll try ssh'ing now.... ive only got 40 mins of internet time left ...
<The_Fred> ok, thanks maxb
<maxb> The debian directory *is* the packaging. If you want to version control your packaging you care about it
<The_Fred> aha - ok... go it.
<The_Fred> as for ssh
<The_Fred> .ssh/config: line 2: Bad configuration option: IndentityFile
<The_Fred> meh!
<maxb> spelling is important :-)
<maxb> If ssh is a problem, here's a tarball: http://j.maxb.eu/~maxb/example-package.tar.gz
<The_Fred> thanks maxb
<The_Fred> i would like to solve this ssh problem so i can at least know my package has been pushed to launchpad
<The_Fred> maxb, do you happen to know which port launchpad uses?
<wgrant> The_Fred: SSH is 22
<The_Fred> ok,thank you wgrant
<The_Fred> im having a pig of a time setting up the ssh config file - anyone know the min contents it needs for bzr push?
<wgrant> It doesn't need anything at all, normally.
<wgrant> You just need your SSH key to be known by Launchpad, and to have run 'bzr lp-login YOUR-LAUNCHPAD-USERNAME'
<The_Fred> ok - i'll remove the config file and try that
<The_Fred> nope thats a fail, now bzr push errors with: Permission denied (publickey)
<The_Fred> meh
<wgrant> The_Fred: run ssh -v YOURUSERNAME@bazaar.launchpad.net
<wgrant> Do you see it offering the relevant SSH key?
<The_Fred> it says the signature is correct
<The_Fred> that seems the most informative line in the terminal from
<The_Fred> that
<The_Fred> wgrant, sorry if i suddenly vanish off line, i only have another 7(ish) mins online
<wgrant> debug1: Offering RSA public key: /home/wgrant/.ssh/id_rsa
<wgrant> There should be a line like that
<The_Fred> yes,i see it
<The_Fred> oh, no,sorry, not with 'Offering RSA....'
<The_Fred> i see:
<The_Fred>  Found key in /home/fred/.ssh/known_hosts:1
<StevenK> Nope, too far up, further down
<wgrant> The_Fred: Do you have a /home/fred/.ssh/id_rsa?
<The_Fred> wgrant, nope,just a file named known_hosts
<wgrant> The_Fred: Where's your SSH key?
<The_Fred> in my home directory... i need to move it?
<wgrant> The_Fred: SSH looks at ~/.ssh/id_rsa by default
<The_Fred> aha - thanks
<The_Fred> thank you so very very very much i've now got a connection :D
<The_Fred> StevenK, wgrant  ^^
<wgrant> The_Fred: Excellent!
<The_Fred> yay! :)
<The_Fred> i cant believe that was all because i didnt have the keys in the right place..
<The_Fred> hmm
<The_Fred> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "/fred-niggle/usi": [Errno 13] mkdir failed
<The_Fred> :(
<wgrant> That's not a valid branch name.
<wgrant> Branches are named lp:~USERNAME/PROJECT/BRANCH
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/UploadingABranch
<The_Fred> ah,i see... thanks for the URL
#launchpad 2012-06-27
<Anxi80> Is canonical using OpenPGP or GnuPGP for the Ubuntu-Launcpad signing?
<wgrant> Anxi80: GnuPG (http://gnupg.org/) is an open source project that implements the OpenPGP standard.
<wgrant> So, both.
<Anxi80> wgrant, thanks. I didn't understand the OpenPGP wikipedia page properly
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<kk1992> df
<_The_Fred> hello
<Sweetshark> is
<Sweetshark> is launchpad little mind too small to copy libreoffice from ppa to ppa? I try to copy 3.5.5~rc2-0ubuntu1~ppa1 from https://launchpad.net/~bjoern-michaelsen/+archive/libreoffice-precisetest-20120327/+copy-packages? to https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ppa and only get timeouts...
<Sweetshark> (copy with binaries)
<Sweetshark> hmm, now it worked, but only without the binaries.
<jrgifford> is the mail server being slow or something? I'm getting extrememly delayed PPA upload emails.
<wgrant> jrgifford: There's a whole lot of Ubuntu language packs tying up the upload processor.
<jrgifford> wgrant: ah, ok. that'd do it. :P
<wgrant> jrgifford: It's just finished, so it should get to yours soon.
<jrgifford> is there a status page where I can find that stuff out on my own?
<wgrant> No :(
<czajkowski> I'm sure wgrant wishes there was
<czajkowski> :)
<jrgifford> :(
<jrgifford> oh well, thanks!
<wgrant> You can see recent public uploads at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<wgrant> 5 minutes ago they would have been all langpacks
<wgrant> Lots and lots and lots of langpacks.
<wgrant> jrgifford: Do you have an email yet?
<czajkowski> Sweetshark: do you get any error when the upload doesnt happen ?
<jrgifford> wgrant: i do, yes.
<czajkowski> am wondering if you bug is the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/194558
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 194558 in Launchpad itself "Project file upload timeout (and often do not OOPS)" [Critical,Triaged]
<wgrant> czajkowski: No
<wgrant> czajkowski: It's the normal package copy timeout
<wgrant> libreoffice has a not insignificant number of binaries, and a lot of them are very large
<czajkowski> nods I know just I thought I saw a similar bug already so was trying to find the possible duplicate
<wgrant> Sweetshark: In future, it's essential that you give an OOPS ID when filing a bug about an OOPS or timeout
<wgrant> Sweetshark: It's very difficult to diagnose without that information.
<qengho> Hi hi.  I think I see a bug.  You need a build recipe.  Go to your personal page and click on "View source package recipes" under PPAs.  Get sent to +recipes, and then redirected to a recipe.  I think it should show a list, even if I have only one item, and I think I should be able to start a new recipe there.
<qengho> Perhaps last part is related to  https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/610379
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 610379 in Launchpad itself "+recipes does not have a 'Add' button" [Low,Triaged]
<Sweetshark> czajkowski, wgrant: i copied without binaries for now (hugging two buildd for 6 hours along the way)
<Sweetshark> cjwatson provided me with a syncronous launchpadlib script on ubuntu-devel
<Sweetshark> still: evading to lplib for everything nontrivial is not a solution. so filed bug 1018349  ...
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1018349 in Launchpad itself "launchpad times out when trying to copy large package between PPAs with binaires" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1018349
<Sweetshark> czajkowski: and no, I dont have the OOPS anymore and just copied the source, so I wont retry now.
<Sweetshark> czajkowski, wgrant: thanks for the support anyway ;)
<wgrant> OOPS IDs aren't just for looks; they're needed so we can actually see what went wrong.
<_The_Fred> Hello
<_The_Fred> Now that i have my code on Launchpad, will it appear on the Ubuntu Software Center?
<czajkowski> _The_Fred: eh ?
<_The_Fred> Now that i have my code on Launchpad, how do i get it into the Ubuntu Software Center?
<davmor2> _The_Fred: is this for the app contest?
<_The_Fred> no
<davmor2> _The_Fred: No it won't appear in Software Center you would need to submit it to myapps.developer.ubuntu.com where it will be reviewed by the ARB if it is a free app or the Commercial Apps team if it isn't
<_The_Fred> davmor2, thank you.... i was just as myapps reading when you replied...
<_The_Fred> *at
<_The_Fred> oh noes... i think the packaging tutorial i was working from is out of date... in the rules file the install dir is /usr/share ... but the upload page at myapps says to use /opt/...  do i *have* to change it or will it be ok?
<davmor2> _The_Fred: it would need to be /opt/ the guide for packaging is only a general one and most apps you create would be /usr/share but these need to be separated out so if there are issue they can be quickly contained
<_The_Fred> davmor2, I see, so its i best i change it beforehand...
<davmor2> _The_Fred: Yeap or you are likely to be asked to change it and it be sent back to you anyway, sorry
<_The_Fred> no, thats fine, its no major effort, just part of my learning curve :)
<davmor2> _The_Fred: if this was an app going into the distro via a repo then /usr/share is correct because it isn't there needs to be better control is effectively the difference
<_The_Fred> that makes sense... an easy way of separating any potential problem packages
<czajkowski> _The_Fred: you might find it useful to join #ubuntu-packaging if you have packaging queries
<_The_Fred> czajkowski, thanks for that, i must admit that im far below par today, and had not even thought of looking for that channel..
<hyperair> hi. how do i make launchpad spam me when there are build failures?
<hyperair> i recall it did that in the past, but i don't seem to be seeing them any more
<czajkowski> do you mean notify you?
<Lasall> hi, sry I accidentally linked apt-fast as source package in oneiric: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/apt-fast . please unlink it
<hyperair> czajkowski: yea
<czajkowski> Lasall: done
<czajkowski> I dont think it does
<Lasall> thx czajkowski :)
<sil2100> Hi!
<sil2100> Is there a way to tell my LP PPA to build packages using the quantal-proposed archive during building?
<czajkowski> jelmer: gmb any idea ? ^^
<jelmer> hi sil2100
<jelmer> sil2100: In the Edit Dependencies page, you should be able to enable proposed.
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<sil2100> jelmer: thanks!
<kirkland> bac: ping
<bac> hi kirkland
<kirkland> bac: howdy!
<kirkland> bac: looking at lp:~bac/ssh-import/bug-1018459
<bac> how's it going?  having fun at the new place?
<kirkland> bac: I am :-)
<kirkland> bac: looking forward to the SEC?
<kirkland> bac: should get the Aggies playing a few games closer to your neck of the woods
<bac> yeah, that's true
<kirkland> bac: okay, your fix, thanks, btw.
<bac> it dates me, but i still miss the SWC
<kirkland> bac: heh :-)
<kirkland> bac: do you miss playing LSU?
 * kirkland grew up in Baton Rouge...can't wait to play LSU every year again
<bac> nope.  i don't think i ever saw them beat lsu
<bac> anyway, trivial fix.  hope it is ok
<kirkland> bac: A&M beat LSU 5 times in a row in the 90s
<kirkland> bac: http://www.tigerdroppings.com/history/Results.aspx?Opponent=Texas%20A%26M
<kirkland> bac: yeah, fix is okay
<bac> kirkland: i've got five guys on my team, and ssh-import-lp-id rejected four of them!  :(
<kirkland> bac: however
<kirkland> bac: doh
<kirkland> bac: okay, so the ssh-import project should really be "ssh-import-id"
<kirkland> bac: can you help shut down that project in LP and point it to the other one?
<kirkland> bac: i'm manually cherrypicking your patch
<kirkland> bac: but to keep it from happening again
<bac> kirkland: have you spun up a new one?
<kirkland> bac: well, the new one has been around for a few years
<bac> you could have just renamed it and created an alias
<kirkland> bac: not sure what happened with the other one
<kirkland> bac: yeah, sorry, i have no recollection
 * bac looks
<kirkland> bac: actually, this may be fixed in trunk
<kirkland> bac: http://www.tigerdroppings.com/history/Results.aspx?Opponent=Texas%20A%26M
<kirkland> bac: keys=$(grep -c "^ssh-[dr]s[sa] [a-zA-Z0-9: .\/=+-]\+ " "$1")
<bac> kirkland: perhaps, i was getting the trunk from the old project
<kirkland> bac: ah
<kirkland> bac: let me try on your teammate
<bac> kirkland: i have deactivated the old one.  if you get a webops to delete it then we can set up a forward...if that is important to you
<kirkland> bac: lp id?
<bac> frankban
<bac> gmb
<bac> gary
<kirkland> bac: k
<bac> oops, sorry guys
<bac> :)
<kirkland> bac: ./ssh-import-id -o - frankban
<kirkland> bac: yeah, trunk works against all of those guys
<kirkland> bac: there's a ppa build of trunk for all supported ubuntu releases, ppa:ssh-import-id/ppa
<kirkland> bac: if this is important to you, propose an SRU, and I'll get it uploaded to proposed
<bac> kirkland: my next question!  thanks.
<bac> kirkland: i can work with the ppa.
<kirkland> bac: great!
<kirkland> bac: what version of Ubuntu are you seeing this in?
<bac> kirkland: verify launchpad.net/ssh-import is dead for you
<bac> kirkland: lucid...
<kirkland> bac: ack!
<bac> :)
<bac> image on canonistack...
<kirkland> bac: aha!  that's why you were seeing ssh-import as the source then
<kirkland> bac: the package was ssh-import in lucid timeframe
<bac> yep
<dupondje> http://redmine.audacious-media-player.org/issues/138 => we don't seem to support those upstream bugtrackers, but maby it would be cool if we can link to it
<dupondje> without fetching it status or so
<dupondje> just to know it has been reported upstream
<dupondje> ?
#launchpad 2012-06-28
<hellekin> hi there. Is the password reset functionality broken on launchpad.net?
<hellekin> can someone tell me what email I used for https://launchpad.net/~hellekin ? I didn't use the site for so long, and I can't reset password. If it's a Gmail account, it does not exist anymore (but I would expect @cepheide.org)
<StevenK> hellekin: Your expection is correct.
<StevenK> expectation, rather
<hellekin> StevenK: then it seems there's an issue with email reset
<hellekin> password reset (email not received)
<wgrant> hellekin: You'll see a support link at the bottom of the password reset page. Can you file a request there?
<hellekin> wgrant: I read "If you have forgotten your Launchpad password or your password is rejected, you can request a reminder on the standard Launchpad login page."
<hellekin> following the link says "This page is meant to be called from an OpenID-enabled site and therefore has no user-facing functions."
<hellekin> should I report a bug for that? ;o)
<wgrant> hellekin: Looks like you need to select Other to actually get the support form.
<hellekin> wgrant: form submitted
<wgrant> hellekin: Great.
<wgrant> (login.launchpad.net is actually a different theme for login.ubuntu.com -- it's not managed by Launchpad staff, so you need to use the normal Ubuntu SSO support channels)
<hellekin> ( bleh. I'm using Debian :P )
<hellekin> my 70yo mother uses Ubuntu ;o)
<wgrant> That's why it's a different theme :)
<pipedream> Hi, can someone increase the size of this PPA?
<pipedream> https://launchpad.net/~aims/+archive/sagemath/+packages
<pipedream> I want to upload a new upstream version
<pipedream> (e.g can it be doubled? sagemath is a large package)
<wgrant> pipedream: The quote has been doubled.
<micahg> pipedream: if it's open source, why are you not building it in the PPA?
<pipedream> wgrant: thanks
<pipedream> micahg: the from-source is a hard problem
<wgrant> pipedream: This looks a lot like a GPL violation.
<wgrant> pipedream: Since you're distributing binaries without the corresponding source.
<pipedream> it contains 50 or 100 other free software packages, and builds cleanly because of tight version control
<pipedream> wgrant: the binary contains the whole source tree and mercurial history
<wgrant> Ah, handy.
<wgrant> So it's merely fairly evil, not actually illegal. :)
<pipedream> micahg: people are working on debianizing it, this is meant to bridge the gap in the meantime: easy installs and automatic updates
<pipedream> heh
<pipedream> I think it fills an important hole in sagemath adoption
<pipedream> I can't wait to not have to do this, btw
<wgrant> Indeed, it looks like a reasonable solution for now.
<pipedream> I have started working on from-source, one component, maxima failed due to -Bsymbolic-something
<pipedream> that was just the beginning.
<wgrant> It builds its own maxima? :/
<pipedream> the PPA repackages the upstream built binary, and rolls out fairly easily
<wgrant> maxima's problematic to build reliably at the best of times :)
<pipedream> wgrant: all of these http://www.sagemath.org/download-packages.html
<pipedream> uhm no: http://www.sagemath.org/packages/standard/
<micahg> looks like most of these are already packaged at least
<wgrant> Yeah
<pipedream> and the debianization (initially started by tim abbott of ksplice) got so outdated no one used it
<wgrant> And at least a lot of them have fairly stable APIs.
<pipedream> micahg: the version dependencies are way way way tooi tight
<pipedream> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/debian-sage
<micahg> pipedream: so loosen them :)
<pipedream> micahg: about 5 years worth of work
<pipedream> the PPA took one month
<pipedream> (and I learnt packaging from scratch in that month, alongside a full time job)
<pipedream> http://wiki.sagemath.org/devel/DebianSage
<pipedream> people are working on it
<pipedream> "started 2008"
<micahg> pipedream: the first step I'd suggest is just to bundle all the sources you need and build them
<pipedream> that wiki is dead now, the work has moved
<micahg> then you can at least build from source
<micahg> then you can work on using system versions
<pipedream> micahg: we can build from source already
<micahg> pipedream: I mean in the PPA :)
<pipedream> building from source inside debuild is a while other baby. but that is what we are working on yes.
<pipedream> I doubt you suggest I STOP updating the PPA though
<pipedream> /while/whole/
<micahg> pipedream: no, not at all, but just suggesting a more common way of solving your problem
<pipedream> I also have rstudio-upstream-deb and casapy-upstream-binary :-P
<pipedream> micahg: thanks. We are working on it
<micahg> pipedream: BTW, there's #ubuntu-packaging if you run into issues
<pipedream> sure, that is where I got my first help. I know tumbleweed from www.clug.org.za and he helped me a lot
<pipedream> the PPA solves a *different* problem: urgency ;)
<pipedream> the from-source will solve the main problem once and for all, but it takes time
<pipedream> here is the latest on debianization, if anyone wants to help out: http://lists.debian.org/debian-science/2012/05/msg00092.html
<pipedream> that is pretty much where it resurfaced after a year or two dormant
<jesuslovesyou101> Hey guys, I keep getting a page error when trying to upload a tar.gz to my project. But its only 172.8 MB
<jesuslovesyou101> Ok....well thanks
<alkisg> Hi, is there any problem with branch mirroring? https://code.launchpad.net/~vagrantc/ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging doesn't pull from http://anonscm.debian.org/loggerhead/pkg-ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging/changes/ anymore...
<wgrant> alkisg: It possibly doesn't like the redirect
<wgrant> I'd reregister it with the new URL
<alkisg> wgrant: thank you wgrant, I'll notify the branch maintainer...
<wgrant> alkisg: You can register a fresh import yourself.
<alkisg> Ah right, let me read about that...
<wgrant> https://code.launchpad.net/ltsp/+new-import
<alkisg> Thanks, the instructions on https://help.launchpad.net/Code/MirroredBranches didn't work :)
<wgrant> Oh, that page shouldn't still exist
<wgrant> Since mirrored branches are deprecated in favour of imports
 * wgrant deletes.
<alkisg> Hmm I'm not sure about what to put in bzr location... if I put the same, "http://bzr.debian.org/bzr/pkg-ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging", then why would my import work while vagrantc's doesn't?
<alkisg> ...and also I only see a very old dir there, "backup.bzr/13-May-2011 17:37    "...
<wgrant> alkisg: That URL redirects to http://anonscm.debian.org/bzr/bzr/pkg-ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging/
<wgrant> There's a .bzr there, but Apache doesn't show it by default
<wgrant> Enter the post-redirect URL
<alkisg> Got it, thank you
<wgrant> anonscm.debian.org, rather than bzr.debian.org
<alkisg> I'll skip the second bzr from the URL too, it's probably a wrong redirect...
<wgrant> Indeed
<wgrant> Seems to work without it
<alkisg> https://code.launchpad.net/~ts.sch.gr/ltsp/ltsp-debian-packaging - lets see if everything is ok now
<Matt_Chen> Hi, does any one can help me to work on upload my PPA ?
<wgrant> Matt_Chen: What's up?
<Matt_Chen> I did "dput -u ppa:matt680209/test pcmanx-gtk2_1.1-2_amd64.changes".
<Matt_Chen> everything is working fine, but I can not see it in my https://launchpad.net/~matt680209/+archive/test
<wgrant> Matt_Chen: Looks like you've got two problems there.
<wgrant> Firstly, you're trying to upload binary packages, when you need to upload just a source package
<wgrant> _source.changes, rather than _amd64.changes
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, I see.
<wgrant> Secondly, you shouldn't need -u -- that skips OpenPGP signature verification, but if it isn't signed with a key known to Launchpad then the upload will fail silently.
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, I don't import the PGP key to my lunchpad.
<wgrant> Matt_Chen: Have you read https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading?
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, yes.
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, I think I missed something from the document.
<wgrant> Matt_Chen: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey tells you how to import your key.
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, it is good. Thank you for helping me this.
<wgrant> alkisg: That import's done.
<alkisg> Yup, thanks again :)
<alkisg> (just got an email about it)
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, how to open Passwords and Encryption Keys in ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, I would need it to push it to the Ubuntu keyserver.
<wgrant> Matt_Chen: Hit the dash icon (the Ubuntu icon in the top left), then type "password". You should see it there.
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, OK.
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, I have my gpg key in my launchpad account now. how would I upload my pcmanx-gtk2_1.1-2_source.changes to my PPA ?
<wgrant> Matt_Chen: The same command you used before, except without -u
<Matt_Chen> still complains me :
<Matt_Chen> Checking signature on .changes
<Matt_Chen> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<Matt_Chen> gpg: the signature could not be verified.
<Matt_Chen> Please remember that the signature file (.sig or .asc)
<Matt_Chen> should be the first file given on the command line.
<Matt_Chen> No signature on /home/linux/bzr/pcmanx-gtk2_1.1-2_source.changes.
<wgrant> Matt_Chen: Havev you rebuilt the source package since you uploaded your key?
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, locally or in launchpad ?
<wgrant> Matt_Chen: Locally
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, oh...not yet, I didn't know that's needed. sorry
<wgrant> Matt_Chen: debuild will automatically sign the .changes file with your key if the name+email on your key match what's in the changelog.
<wgrant> Otherwise you can manually run 'debsign -k508D6F47 pcmanx-gtk2_1.1-2_source.changes'
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, I see.
 * Matt_Chen doing rebuild
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, amazing, it works. :-D
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, thank you so much.
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, but why I still see nothing in my PPA ?
<wgrant> Matt_Chen: You should have an email now.
<wgrant> Matt_Chen: Uploads are only processed every 5 or 10 minutes.
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, I have it now, it says "linux@linux-HP-G6-Notebook-PC is not a valid email address".
<wgrant> Matt_Chen: Yep
<wgrant> Matt_Chen: Sounds like your email address is incorrect in the changelog.
<StevenK> Matt_Chen: If you use dch to edit the changelog, you can set DEBFULLNAME and DEBEMAIL which dch will respect.
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, hum...so I need to do "bzr whoami " ?
<wgrant> Matt_Chen: No, debian/changelog, not the bzr changelog.
<wgrant> As StevenK says.
<Matt_Chen> StevenK, wgrant, I see. I really use dch.
<Matt_Chen> StevenK, how to set that ? I mean in shell ?
<StevenK> Matt_Chen: It's an environment variable, so export DEBFULLNAME='Matthew Chen'
<StevenK> You can also put that into .bashrc or .bash_profile
<Matt_Chen> StevenK, thanks for that. :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<Matt_Chen> hi StevenK and wgrant, it is still the same
<Matt_Chen> still complains me "linux@linux-HP-G6-Notebook-PC is not a valid email address"
<StevenK> Did you rebuild the source package after changing debian/changelog?
<Matt_Chen> StevenK, ah, wait.
<Matt_Chen> StevenK, it is working fine to me now. After rebuild the source package with the changing debian/changelog. :)
<Matt_Chen> wgrant, StevenK : thanks for both of your helping. :)
<wgrant> Matt_Chen: Great :)
<dupondje> http://redmine.audacious-media-player.org/issues/138 => we don't seem to support those upstream bugtrackers, but maby it would be cool if we can link to it
<diwic> Hi! I'm getting an error which I don't understand - maybe my import has become corrupted somehow?
<diwic> the error is AssertionError: Invalid sha for <Commit 98a9df60bf4b28bdab380371ad35d070263cf43c>: 6458acb5a31926dcc1295410221493544d628cf7"
<diwic> and the branch is https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/alsa-driver/tiwai-trunk
<czajkowski> jelmer: mgz vila could one of you look into diwic issue
<jelmer> czajkowski: yep
<jelmer> diwic: you're hitting bug 963525
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 963525 in Launchpad itself "signed tag support" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963525
<jelmer> diwic: bzr-git hasn't yet been updated to support signed tags, and apparently your repository has some
<diwic> jelmer, is there anything I can do to work around the issue
<diwic> jelmer, like, run a command that would remove all signed tags or so
<jelmer> diwic: actually, it's mergetags rather than signed tags
<jelmer> (I've updated the bug)
<jelmer> I'm not aware of an easy way to strip mergetags from commits; presumably you could script something using git-fast-export, but I've never tried.
<diwic> jelmer, okay, maybe I could strip all tags
<jelmer> diwic: I don't think that would help, this is the data that's in the existing Commit objects in the git repository
<jelmer> it's worth a shot though, I guess
<diwic> jelmer, do you have an ETA on when this is supposed to be fixed?
<diwic> jelmer, if it's more than a few days I'll probably look into making workarounds
<jelmer> diwic: it's not on the Launchpad roadmap at the moment as far as I know
<diwic> jelmer, maybe I can get oem stakeholder to raise priority for it?
<jelmer> diwic: yes, that would be a way to get it fixed
<diwic> jelmer, this is a modified kernel tree so I would assume all kernel trees would be broken as well
<diwic> (if they don't fall out due to OOM issues, but maybe you have fixed them)
<jelmer> diwic: yes, there's quite a few more that are failing because it
<jelmer> diwic: mergetags are a fairly recent feature in git, and are being used more often these days
<jelmer> diwic: the OOM issues are all in the launchpad branch scanner, not bzr-git
<jelmer> diwic: that bug has been escalated though - see bug 808930
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 808930 in Launchpad itself "Timeout running branch scanner job" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/808930
<diwic> jelmer, ok, thanks for the support so far. I'll see if I can raise priority for the bug 963525 as well somehow.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 963525 in Bazaar Git Plugin "mergetag support" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/963525
<Tetracomm> Hello. Does anyone here have experience with tv tuner cards?
<TheLordOfTime> Tetracomm:  if you're looking for support, try the channel for your OS
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<hellekin> wgrant: still no news from the support. Not even a notification. Do their system work at all?
#launchpad 2012-06-29
<Anxi80> what is launchpadlibrarian.net? Is it official?
<mwhudson> Anxi80: yes
<Anxi80> mwhudson, thanks
<mwhudson> Anxi80: it's there so that if someone can upload html with javascript in it and trick your browser into accessing it, said javascript can't access your launchpad cookie
<mwhudson> s
<Anxi80> I googled for a particular apple isight driver and first hit was a link to a driver at that address...
<mwhudson> ah
<smspillaz> jelmer: around ?
<wgrant> smspillaz: It's 6:30am for him now. What's up?
<smspillaz> wgrant: ah, hi. I was just wondering wrt https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/832011 if there was a workaroudn we can use in the meantime
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 832011 in Launchpad itself "recipe build fails in dh_quilt_unpatch :(" [High,Invalid]
<StevenK> Don't use 3.0 (quilt) ? :-)
<smspillaz> StevenK: any guidance on how I'd do that ?
<StevenK> smspillaz: The format is listed in debian/source/format, so delete that file and patch debian/rules to apply and unapply patches is an evil hack.
<smspillaz> StevenK: thanks
<smspillaz> StevenK: tbh, I just need it building :)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<Sweetshark> "A new OAuth token consumer was enabled in Launchpad. If you did not make this change, visit #launchpad in IRC at freenode to alert staff of the issue."
<Sweetshark> I cant remember enabling any tokens (unless launchpadlib-login does that). so: alert or not?
<czajkowski> gmb: I've never seen an issue like this before can you help ?
<czajkowski> please
<gmb> Aaaa
 * gmb reads scrollback
<gmb> Sweetshark, launchpadlib-login does that, yes.
<czajkowski> gmb: ello good sir
<czajkowski> gmb: so this is normal
<gmb> Yes.
<gmb> The message is a little opaque, unfortunately.
<Sweetshark> gmb, czajkowski: thanks.
<czajkowski> gmb: cheers
<gmb> No worries.
<czajkowski> <----------- lunch
<sidnei> does launchpad support mirroring a non-master branch from git?
<sidnei> i wonder if a ',branch=<branchname>' like in bzr dpush would work?
<czajkowski> vila: ^^
<vila> jelmer: ^^ It would at least requires a newer bzr launchpad-side
<jelmer> vila: no, that should already work
<jelmer> sidnei: that will work
<vila> \o/
<sidnei> nice
<sidnei> :( "git@github.com:graphite-project/graphite-web.git,branch=0.9.x" is not a valid URI"
<sidnei> (from +new-import)
<sidnei> oh, wait
<sidnei> that wasn't the read-only url, pebkac :)
<jelmer> sidnei: that's right, it is not a valid URL :)
<jelmer> sidnei: you probably want git://github.com/graphite-project/graphite-web.git,branch=0.9.x
<sidnei> yep, fixed. waiting for the import to kick in https://code.launchpad.net/~graphite-dev/graphite/0.9.x
<rick_h_> czajkowski: nice interview! There's a space before the "There's a LEP" link that caused it to break for me when I tried to open it from google reader.
<czajkowski> bah
<rick_h_> <3 the pragmatism answer
<czajkowski> rick_h_: can you try now please
<rick_h_> czajkowski: space is gone, will see if google reader updates the feed data at all
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact:- | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<neale> Can I get my "neale" auto-created account merged with the "blowout" one I made myself?  Trying to merge them with the link provided breaks launchpad (probably there is no email address associated with neale)
<neale> just got callet to a meeting, bbiab
<mthaddon> neale: checking now
<mthaddon> neale: "A merge is queued and is expected to complete in a few minutes."
<sidnei> hola launchpadders, today im being told by launchpad that i've exceeded my build quota for lucid/precise. how do i get that bumped?
<rick_h_> sidnei: czajkowski is EOD now I think, but I believe we ping webops on that. Hit up #-ops and ping there.
<sidnei> rick_h_, tried that, but they (at least jjo) haven't found the switch to toggle. only for quota and scores.
<rick_h_> sidnei: ah, deryck[lunch] can idea when you get back?
<rick_h_> sidnei: I'll hit up the wiki and see what I can find
<rick_h_> sidnei: is 'build quota' the exact message?
<sidnei> rick_h_, "You have exceeded today's quota for ubuntu precise, ubuntu lucid"
<rick_h_> sidnei: yea sorry, not coming up with anything. sinzui any ideas?
<Rockj> Q: Anyone could pinpoint me to URL endpoint for listing bugs for a particular project? Thinking of hacking together context switching in my IDE based on bugs .
<Rockj> (I've tried looking through the apidoc, but I'm basically just getting lost and don't know which resource I need to go through)
<sinzui> sidnei, I don't know of any work arounds
<sidnei> sinzui, thanks. i guess creating a new user would be a work around, but waiting 24h might just do it :)
<sinzui> Rockj, Lp does not have an endpoint that will give you an collection of indeterminate size
<sinzui> Rockj, bug I can see json of the bugs my gpd project has using
<sinzui> https://api.launchpad.net/devel/gdp?ws.op=searchTasks
<Rockj> ahh, that one is perfect
<Rockj> https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/nav?ws.op=searchTasks :)
<sinzui> Rockj, look at https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#bug_target searchTasks which will show the params you can pass to exactly specify what you want
<neale> thank you mthaddon
<sinzui> Rockj, ws.op=searchTasks by itself will list all the bugs that are shown without searching on a projects bug page
<Rockj> sinzui: mhm, checking to see if I can list bugs the are not closed
<Rockj> is_complete is a field.
<sinzui> Rockj, yes! status=[list of status you want to see]
<Rockj> but in the end, the first one will only give me open bugs on the project
<Rockj> which is what I want to use for context switching
<sinzui> right. You can pass a list in of just the status you want to see such as just those that no one else is working like
<sinzui> https://api.launchpad.net/devel/gdp?ws.op=searchTasks&status=Confirmed;Triaged
<sinzui> Rockj, use the /devel/ api /1.0/ is missing a lot of goodness
<deryck> rick_h_, looks like everything is settled now, from when you pinged me, yes?
<rick_h_> deryck: yea, looks like no good way around it atm
<deryck> rick_h_, ack
<sidnei> rick_h_, sinzui, found a (really silly) workaround apparently: run 'bzr builddeb' locally with --dput=<ppa>, instead of using 'Request build' on the web.
<sidnei> assuming the upload isn't rejected
<sinzui> sidnei, oh, yes, I used to do that a lot. I didn't think to falling back to a non-lp request
<sinzui> sidnei, I don't think it will be.
<sidnei> cool
<Rockj> sinzui: Thanks btw, Ill jump off to see if I can create an Intellij plugin or not :]
<Karmaon> I see a more recent package in ppa from 2 hours ago, however apt-get still installs the old package
<Lasall> Karmaon: which ppa?
<Karmaon> https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js/
<Lasall> Karmaon: amd64 builds have not finished yet
<Lasall> https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/node.js/+packages
<Karmaon> Oh, I see.
#launchpad 2012-06-30
<Rockj> btw, is it possible to request a rename of username on launchpad? I dont like that they added a "-" in my first name when I don't use a "-" in my firstname :/
<Rockj> The name 'launchpad-intellij-tasks-provider' has been blocked by the Launchpad administrators. Contact Launchpad Support if you want to use this name.
<Rockj> meh :(
<Rockj> Will I be able to find administrators in this IRC channel or do I have to send an email?
<maxb> Rockj: I believe you can rename your user id yourself
<maxb> Meanwhile, project names starting with certain key names are blocked from standard registration, file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion to request renaming of an existing project to a restricted name
<Rockj> nope, not on my profile. I can edit email etc etc
<maxb> hmm
<maxb> what's your lp id?
<Rockj> roy-sindre
<Rockj> https://launchpad.net/~roy-sindre
<maxb> ok, I've removed the hyphen for you
<maxb> perhaps policies have changed at some point, I was sure that was self service at one point
<Rockj> aha, I think I just signed it with my openid sometime and it autogenerated the username
<Rockj> normally use norangshol, roysindre, norrs or Rockj :-)
<maxb> yes, I ended up being 'maxb1' originally until I found how to change tht
<Rockj> maxb: ok, so I'll just create a project name without launchpad in it I assume and then request a name change on it?
<maxb> I think lp- as a prefix is unrestricted, you could start with that
<maxb> yes
<Rockj> maxb: and next time I should have just said I wanted 'norangshol' as username, but roysindre is fine. and Thanks :)
<maxb> norangshol is free, so it's no trouble to change it again
<maxb> changed
<Rockj> Thanks again.
<Rockj> btw is there any issue including the launchpad logo in my project which is under Apache2 license? It's simply a plugin to list bugs from launchpad in my IDE
<Rockj> and should the apache 2 copyright top line in files say my full name or project name? :]
<Bert_2> can I ask questions here about issues I have with the launchpad code ?
<dobey> Bert_2: if you're working on launchpad code itself, then #launchpad-dev might be a better place for that
<Bert_2> dobey: thx
#launchpad 2012-07-01
<etenil> Hi there, I can't create a branch in my launchpad project, although I did create branches there before and I'm a member of the maintaining team (it doesn't work either if I place myself as maintainer). All I do is bzr push lp:PROJECT/BRANCH
<etenil> could someone help me please?
<etenil> I have the following error: Permission denied: "Cannot create '0.5'. Only Bazaar branches are allowed."
<etenil> could it be that my version of bazaar is too old?
#launchpad 2013-06-24
<crass> anyone noticed a change in debhelper starting in quantal, where the build target seems not to be called, but build-arch target is called directly?
<wgrant> crass: dpkg-buildpackage will nowdays call build-arch and build-indep directly if they exist.
<crass> wgrant: why?
<wgrant> (as well as binary-arch/binary-indep)
<wgrant> crass: So that only the relevant bits of the package are built.
<crass> that makes sense, but then you can't rely on the build target to do stuff of define dependencies common to both of them
<wgrant> That's correct, you cannot rely on that.
<wgrant> If build-arch or build-indep exist, they need to operate without build
<crass> what's interesting is that for amd64 builds build-arch is called directly, but for x86 build is called
<wgrant> crass: That's because i386 builds build both the i386 arch-dep and the arch-indep packages.
<crass> there is no defined build-arch or build-indep in the rules
<crass> why is there that difference?
<wgrant> Because the architecture-independent packages need only be built on a single architecture
<crass> ahh, of course
<wgrant> However, dpkg-buildpackage is meant to detect whether build-arch and build-indep exist
<wgrant> Are you sure they don't?
<crass> well, they aren't in the rules file, perhaps debhelper does something?
<crass> build does exist
<wgrant> If you're using the modern debhelper style then it will define them for you.
<wgrant> But if you're using modern debhelper you wouldn't usually override the build target directly...
<crass> modern is %:\n\tdh $@ ?
<wgrant> Yes
<crass> well, I copied a rules from a package in the ubuntu repo (universe) and it needs to patch the source with quilt
<wgrant> You'd normally override something like override_dh_auto_build
<wgrant> Ah, if you want quilt then just call 'dh --with quilt $@' instead of 'dh $@'
<crass> hmm, let me try that, this package was probably created before that existed
<wgrant> Which package?
<crass> proxychains
<wgrant> Which version?
<wgrant> In saucy it's using the 3.0 (quilt) format, which does quilt patches itself.
<crass> ahh, I copied from the precise repo, which is what I'm still using
<crass> version 3.1
<wgrant> Hm, so you're trying to build the precise package in quantal?
<crass> well no, I just copied the debian dir
<crass> should work across all distros (ideally)
<crass> I'm also building for raring, and saucy
<crass> its a recipe build of trunk
<wgrant> You'd probably want to grab the latest packaging and tweak it until it also works on older series, rather than vice-versa.
<crass> yeah, good point
<crass> I don't normally do that just because it more of a PITA to get that than apt-get source <pkg>
<cjwatson> If you need a common target, you should have both build-arch and build-indep depend on a build-common target or similar, not rely on build to be that common target.
<cjwatson> But usually with modern dh this sort of thing isn't necessary, as wgrant says.
<crass> yeah, and I wouldn't think it would be necessary.  I just didn't know how it was supposed to be done
<cjwatson> pull-lp-source can fetch from any series without apt configuration, and is no more of a PITA than apt-get source.  Very handy.
<crass> thanks for the tip cjwatson!
<crass> why is the automated svn import for wireshark failing? http://launchpadlibrarian.net/133073002/vcs-imports-wireshark-trunk.log
<qengho> Hi hi. There's a private PPA in a team that I'm a member of. I want to use the PPA. Should I be able to?
<qengho> On the PPA page, there are APT lines that do not have credentials attached.
<qengho> When I try to use them, I get HTTP 401.
<cjwatson> I believe you need a subscription
<cjwatson> Archive:+subscriptions
<cjwatson> That requires archive owner access
<cjwatson> So if the PPA is owned by the team and you're a member, you should be able to use that
<qengho> cjwatson: you lost me at "Archive:+subscription" .
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/~OWNER/+archive/PPANAME/+subscriptions
<cjwatson> LP people tend to talk about ObjectName:+page as a generalised encoding of https://launchpad.net/path/to/object/+page
<qengho> cjwatson: Right.  I'm already authorized there.  (ObjectName didn't end in a slash, either.)(
<qengho> Anyway, so, I should be able to access it, which I think means the PPA description page should have a custom apt source line for me.  It doesn't.
<cjwatson> Authorised personally or by team?  Just so I can set up something equivalent on dogfood ...
<qengho> cjwatson: personally.
<cjwatson> It looks like you should get the token by mail rather than on the web page
<qengho> cjwatson: I don't remember one, and can't find it in mail archive. I don't see a way to ask for a reminder.
<cjwatson> qengho: https://launchpad.net/~/+archivesubscriptions
<cjwatson> The "View" links there give you apt lines with tokens
<cjwatson> That's linked from "View your private PPA subscriptions" on https://launchpad.net/~
<qengho> cjwatson: ah hah!
<qengho> cjwatson: thank you.
<cjwatson> I knew it was around somewhere but had to grep the source to find it :)
<czajkowski> aloha
<qengho> cjwatson: that used to be on the PPA page, a year ago.
<cjwatson> I'll take your word for it
<cjwatson> It does seem a bit unhelpful the way it is
<dobey> qengho: i don't recall it ever being on the archive page instead of the general apt source lines. i do know it's been complained about/requested before though, and there is probably an open bug for it :)
<qengho> dobey: It was for a project you and I worked on, I'm pretty sure.  It's been a while since I needed it, though.
<dobey> qengho: don't think so. i've always had to tell people to not use those lines, and we have a wiki page for setting up dev environments that points to the /~/+archivesubscriptions page
<dobey> qengho: it's probably just been long enough that you've misremembered it :)
<qengho> dobey: my memory is terrible. I believe you.
<cjwatson> qengho,dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/376608
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 376608 in Launchpad itself "After accepting a private PPA subscription Launchpad provided deb lines that don't work" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> Hm, actually no
<cjwatson> That's about the series
<cjwatson> Perhaps https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/458360 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 458360 in Launchpad itself "Show source entries with tokens in private PPAs instead of ppa:team/ppa-name" [Low,Triaged]
<dobey> those sound like the same issue
<cjwatson> Not quite, if you read the former bug in detail
<cjwatson> 458360 sounds plausible-ish though
<dobey> ah, so not exactly the same but related. the former is probably best fixed by fixing the latter, and then just changing the code to redirect to the archive page, where it defaults to "RELEASE" in the deb lines, and you can select a series to copie, and it has a bit more textual info about how "RELEASE" won't work, when accepting a private ppa subscription
#launchpad 2013-06-25
<wgrant> cjwatson, dobey: Archive:+index will show the token in the sources.list lines, but only once you've viewed the subscription from +archivesubscriptions at least once
<wgrant> It's terribly awkward, but Archive:+index was never meant to be used by P3A consumers anyway
<kiko> heh, weird
<beluga> why can't I login to Launchpad anymore? last time was in Sep 2012 and now it seems something has changed.. it is asking for an email address, but it doesn't accept mine. I tried to reset the password, but it says my email address is not in the database
<beluga> do I need to create a login.launchpad.net account and ask an admin to merge it with my launchpad account?
<beluga> like in this case: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/200461
<cjwatson> You'll need admin help in any case, so either create a temporary account so you can file an answers.launchpad.net ticket, or wait for the Australians to be around to diagnose ...
<beluga> I created an account with the same username and it even showed my old activities.. I have sent a support request to the SSO support
<beluga> so I guess it's not possible to do translations on launchpad wihout leaking my email address in the .po files?
<beluga> I searched for my email address and was disappointed when I noticed it had leaked to the translations I had contributed to.. I would have created a throwaway account, if I had known that would happen
<beluga> because of version control, I don't know if it's any use to ask the projects to remove my email from the .po files
<FRITZ|FRITZ> hello, I was asked to add a tag to a bug report… except i don't see where to do that? do I add it as a comment?
<FRITZ|FRITZ> agh never mind i think i found it....
<maxb> I think it's unrealistic to do stuff in open source projects without exposing an email address to the world
<maxb> beluga: You might want to create an answers.launchpad.net question as well, just to be on the safe side, the SSO and Launchpad teams seem to be very separate based on observing how previous interactions have gone
<wgrant> cjwatson: if they can't even log into SSO then it's probably best to throw them at the SSO support form
<cjwatson> noted
#launchpad 2013-06-26
<brainwash> do remote bug watch links have to be confirmed by the maintainer or someone else? or is there another reason why those "remote" comments aren't added to the launchpad bug report?
<teolemon> hi
<teolemon> we're having issues with importing the saucy ddtp templates and po files into Launchpad Translations
<teolemon> mvo sent me that mail : Thanks Pierre,  I uploaded the pot and pos some days ago (updated from debian as usually), I'm not entirely sure what is going on and why its not in LP yet. In the past the size of the data caused issues, maybe we need to bring this to the attention of the LP devs to see if its a import bug somewhere.  Cheers,  Michael
<teolemon> and we have the following queue, that has been blocked for a while : https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/+imports
<czajkowski> Gwaihir: ^^ any ideas
<teolemon> the branch with the pot files is there : https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-pot-saucy
<teolemon> and the series for saucy has already been created at https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/saucy
<wgrant> teolemon: There's no template there.
<wgrant> In the import queue
<teolemon> I think mvo asked it to import from
<wgrant> And that's not the import branch
<teolemon> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-saucy
<teolemon> instead of https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ddtp-ubuntu/ddtp-pot-saucy
<teolemon> which has pot files included
<wgrant> teolemon: I just forced a manual import from the ddtp-pot-saucy branch, and it worked fine
<wgrant> So I suspect someone just missed a step :)
<wgrant> The templates were autoapproved, and the translations should follow once the templates are imported
<teolemon> ah
<teolemon> I had already sent the mail to michael explaining roughly this
<teolemon> thanks a million
<wgrant> np
<teolemon> now, expect lp to crash any minute :-)
<wgrant> I'm watching...
<teolemon> all the po files are held for review, crashing will wait a little longer
<teolemon> :-)
<wgrant> teolemon: main, restricted and multiverse templates are done
<wgrant> So the autoapprover will catch those translations shortly
<teolemon> ok, I'll wait until all have been approved to break the news to fellow translators
<saiarcot895> In PPAs, on ARM builds, is the package built for armel or armhf (or both)?
#launchpad 2013-06-27
<wgrant> saiarcot895: We can enable either, but normally we just do armhf
<wgrant> Since armel is largely pointless nowadays, and gone since raring
<saiarcot895> Is there any reason a package would build in Wheezy, but not on Saucy (armhf)?
<cjwatson> saiarcot895: Software moves on so there are various reasons.  We'd need to see a build log to even make plausible guesses.
<saiarcot895> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openscenegraph/3.0.1-4.1/+build/4660174/+files/buildlog_ubuntu-saucy-armhf.openscenegraph_3.0.1-4.1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<saiarcot895> The errors are that there are inconsistent typedefs
<saiarcot895> "conflicting declaration"
<cjwatson> Ah, that's a standard thing for Ubuntu ARM
 * cjwatson looks for the FAQ
<cjwatson> saiarcot895: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/FTBFS#OpenGL_and_Qt_combination and possibly the following item too
<saiarcot895> cjwatson: ok
<saiarcot895> cjwatson: Ah well, I hoped I could get openscenegraph to compile on ARM
<cjwatson> It is no doubt possible, but this class of problem is usually not trivial, or at least I don't find it so
<Felishia> hey
<Felishia> I need help
<Felishia> I created a python script I'd like to share on launchpad
<Felishia> it's something kinda rudementary but useful
<Felishia> however it asks me for a lot of stuff
<Felishia> and deb I don't know what how to do that
<cjwatson> Perhaps https://help.launchpad.net/Code/QuickStart would help
<cjwatson> You don't have to create .deb packages if you don't want to
<Felishia> cjwatson well that's ok...
<Felishia> but it asks me for the openGPG key
<Felishia> and I can't get one
<cjwatson> Felishia: https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/ImportingYourPGPKey
<Felishia> wait
<Felishia> this computer is not mine
<Felishia> I have no computer
<Felishia> and this ubuntu is version 9.04
<cjwatson> As that page says, you don't need a GPG key for most of Launchpad, including hosting code
<Felishia> mmm...
<Felishia> then how I do that? :(
<cjwatson> You do need an SSH key to post code
<cjwatson> I suggest getting hold of a cheap USB stick to keep your keys on, if you don't have a secure system of your own
<Felishia> I have no a computer
<Felishia> so I need a SSH key
<cjwatson> Yes
<Felishia> does my karma fades?
<Felishia> I mean I seem to have less karma today ._.
<cjwatson> As for "a lot of stuff" in general - Launchpad has a lot of facilities but remember that most of them are optional.  It generally says when something's required
<cjwatson> Yes, karma diminishes over time
<Felishia> O_O
<Felishia> but I had 448
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Karma
<Felishia> and now I have 404
<cjwatson> I wouldn't get too hung up on it :)
<cjwatson> It's meant to reflect recent activity, not all activity ever
<dobey> yeah, karma is generally useless info
<dobey> i used to have 30K+ karma
<dobey> now it's ~13K
<Felishia> now what?
<Felishia> key uploaded
<Felishia> but it has all the ramdom stuff about root from the library XD
<cjwatson> Make sure you actually have a safe copy of the keys (private and public) somewhere persistent
<Felishia> so where can I upload the code?
<cjwatson> Beyond that, I'd suggest you start from the front page of help.launchpad.net - it's structured as a walkthrough of various goals, and you'll do better with that than with me finding bits of it for you
<cjwatson> Then ask about specific things you're having trouble with, rather than a general "how do I" which we're likely to answer by quoting the help docs :)
<dobey> if it's ubuntu 9.04, it might be a problem
<Felishia> :o
<dobey> i don't know if the bzr on 9.04 supports v2 branches
<Felishia> I think I found it :)
<dobey> and i think the server will fail if you try to create a new branch on it that isn't v2
<Felishia> damn... what
<Felishia> wait
<Felishia> cat /etc/issue says ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<Felishia> that sounds better
<Felishia> so should I do that command
<Felishia> and why +junk?
<Felishia> it's a phyton little kitty script :3 with a installer
<Felishia> should I do tar.gz packaging?
<cjwatson> +junk was due to be renamed to +personal at some point but that never happened
<cjwatson> It just means "doesn't have an associated project"
<cjwatson> You can either create a project and push code using bzr, or push code to a +junk branch using bzr, or create a project and upload a .tar.gz
<cjwatson> (as a file release)
<cjwatson> Or some combination
<Felishia> I want to improve that script
<Felishia> so it must be a project
<Felishia> ???
<cjwatson> Doesn't have to be.
<cjwatson> I would only bother with a project if I were expecting people to collaborate on it.
<cjwatson> (As a rough rule of thumb.)
<Felishia> it sounds better like that
<Felishia> I'm not a programmer anyway XD
<Felishia> so how do I use that bzr thing?
<Felishia> I have the code
<Felishia> what should I do then?
<cjwatson> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<Felishia> Invalid url supplied to transport: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ejgonzalezviera/python-units/trunk": no supported schemes
<cjwatson> Install the python-paramiko package
<cjwatson> Though I think having openssh-client installed is also supposed to work; but you might as well have both
<Felishia> both are installed
<cjwatson> Make sure you've done 'bzr launchpad-login', and use 'ssh-add' to load your key into an ssh agent; compare http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1905581
<Felishia> The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.95.84)' can't be established.
<Felishia> RSA key fingerprint is 9d:38:3a:63:b1:d5:6f:c4:44:67:53:49:2e:ee:fc:89.
<Felishia> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
<Felishia> Warning: Permanently added 'bazaar.launchpad.net,91.189.95.84' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
<Felishia> Permission denied (publickey).
<Felishia> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<Felishia> yes I did
<cjwatson> I guess your Launchpad username isn't the same as your local one?
<cjwatson> You need to do at least the HostName and User bits of https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/CreatingAnSSHKeyPair, under "Using a custom SSH key for Launchpad" (although setting IdentityFile won't hurt either)
<cjwatson> At the moment it's trying to ssh to whateveryourlocalusernameis@bazaar.launchpad.net and being refused because that's not your LP user name
<Felishia> so my username LP is ejgonzalezviera
<Felishia> and here it's root
<Felishia> root@SALAGENERAL14-desktop
<cjwatson> Right, so follow the directions I just gave
<Felishia> so how do I push?
<Felishia> I don't understand...
<cjwatson> Afraid I'm out of time; maybe somebody else can help ...
<saiarcot895> Felishia: are you trying to push a branch into Launchpad?
<Felishia> yes
<Felishia> but it doesn't work
<Felishia> I'm trying with git now
<Felishia> using sourceforge
<Felishia> so that I can link it after
<saiarcot895> Felishia: keep in mind that you won't be able to import a Git branch into a personal bzr branch
<saiarcot895> Felishia: you can import it into a project, though
<Felishia> I know that's what I'm going to do
<Felishia> use sourceforge as the base for hosting the code
<Felishia> https://sourceforge.net/projects/pythonunits/
<Felishia> does it look decent? XD
<saiarcot895> Felishia: looks good
<czajkowski> StevenK: wgrant peeka boo :)
<kalaka> hey guys, anybody wanna help me build my first PPA? :)
<kalaka> how long does it usually take for a PPA to be built by launchpad?
<kalaka> I'm worried because I did everything backwards, first I uploaded the source files, then I added the GPG and then I signed the Ubuntu COC, will the package get uploaded in a few hours?
<StevenK> If you uploaded the source files unsigned or when LP didn't know about your key, they've likely been silently rejected.
<kalaka> so what do I do? when i try to upload them again, it says "Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net"
<wgrant> kalaka: That's a purely local check. Give dput the -f flag to override
<kalaka> the source files are signed, but I didn't add my GPG to launchpad yet
<kalaka> oh, OK, thanks a lot wgrant
<StevenK> kalaka: You'll want to make certain LP knows about your GPG key before uploading.
<kalaka> well, in my profile page, I can see my GPG key
<kalaka> sorry pgp,
#launchpad 2013-06-28
<crass> how long should it take for an uploaded to src pkg to show up in the ppa?
<saiarcot895> crass: the source package should appear in 5-10 minutes
<saiarcot895> crass: the binaries have to be built and depend on the build queue
<crass> sure, maybe I haven't waited long enough
<saiarcot895> crass: the wait is around 30 minutes for i386 and amd64, so binaries will appear in 30 minutes+build time
<saiarcot895> approximately
<crass> yeah, usually longer for my recipe builds, but I was just wondering about the time till you actually see anything change in the UI (even if to say waiting to build)
<saiarcot895> crass: are the recipes themselves waiting to build or are the builds for the arch waiting?
<crass> no, no, forget about recipes, I was talking about a dputt'ed source pkg
<StevenK> czajkowski: When did you upload it?
<crass> how can I tell?
<crass> probably around 10min ago, I'll wait a little longer and see what happens
<crass> said successfully uploaded
<StevenK> That's only local
<crass> but I'd expect and automatic email confirming the upload, but there is none
<StevenK> It gets processed server side
<crass> yes
<StevenK> crass: What's your LP username?
<crass> crass
<wgrant> crass: You'd expect an email within 10 minuts
 * StevenK digs up some logs
<crass> actually, I was thinking right away
<wgrant> They're still processed by a */5 cronjob
<wgrant> No such thing as right away in that world :)
<crass> yep, def been more than 5 though
<StevenK> 2013-06-28 00:35:22 INFO        Launchpad failed to process the upload path '~cr
<StevenK> ass/crass/ppa/ubuntu':
<StevenK> Could not find a PPA named 'crass' for 'crass'.
<wgrant> So you'll have a rejection email
<StevenK> Your PPA is probably called 'ppa'
<crass> ok, got a failure email
<crass> yeah it is
<StevenK> It was sent 15 minutes ago
<StevenK> Oh, I wonder if indium is having fun again
<crass> strange, I guess its taking gmail a while to get it
<wgrant> StevenK: It was fine an hour ago
<StevenK> crass: You have two much crass in your path: ~crass/ppa is what you're after
<kalaka> what does "Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed." mean? should I move the binaries to a different folder and try uploading again?
<StevenK> kalaka: You can only upload source.
<wgrant> kalaka: How are you invoking dpkg-buildpackage or debuild?
<StevenK> We do not permit binary uploads from anywhere but the builders themselves.
<wgrant> kalaka: You need to give them the -S option to ask them to just produce a source upload
<crass> ok, that's because of a missing ~
<wgrant> crass: You should just want to say 'dput ppa:crass/ppa FOO_VERSION_source.changes
<wgrant> '
<crass> wgrant: did that, I think it should be dput ppa:~crass/ppa ..., no?
<kalaka> so just the -S flag should do the trick (w/o moving files around)?
<StevenK> crass: The config file includes the ~
<wgrant> crass: Due to various historical mistakes the ~ is implied in dput
<wgrant> Your PPA page will show you the upload command
<kalaka> it just says dput ppa:kalaka/ppa <source.changes>
<kalaka> I'm invoking dpkg-buildpackage, btw wgrant
<wgrant> kalaka: Give it the -S argument
<kalaka> ok, thanks
<wgrant> It'll generate a PACKAGE_VERSION_source.changes
<wgrant> dput that instead
<kalaka> but wgrant, I have other files on that folder, should I move them?
<wgrant> kalaka: They don't matter
<kalaka> I see, thanks
<wgrant> The .changes defines which files are uploaded by dput
<kalaka> It says files have already been uploaded (but I'm already using the -f flag)
<wgrant> What is the exact command you're using, and the exact text of the error message?
<crass> I must upload once per distro, right?
<kalaka> I tried several ways
<kalaka> according to dput --help though, there is no -S flag
<wgrant> crass: Once per distro release, yes
<wgrant> kalaka: -S is a flag to dpkg-buildpackage or debuild
<wgrant> Not dput
<crass> kalaka: the -S is for dpkg-buildpackage
<kalaka> I feel pretty dumb :)
<kalaka> thanks
<kalaka> Yes, finally! my first ppa, thanks wgrant and StevenK!
<saiarcot895> Are there any plans of making debdiffs so that, in the case of large debs, users only have to download what's changed?
<wgrant> saiarcot895: I don't think Ubuntu is working on debdelta support at the moment.
<thomi> Does launchpad publish packages for each architecture as they're built, or does it wait for all architectures to be built, and then publish them all at once?
<tsimpson> it publishes them as they are built
<thomi> awesome, thankds
<thomi> I'm really glad I don't have t wait for this arm build :)
 * kalaka *sighs*
<kalaka> I uploaded a file into my PPA, I had some build problems so I changed the src and reuploaded but I'm getting an error saying the file already exists but has different contents
<kalaka> I mean, I changed the src, recompiled and reuploaded
<kalaka> I checked the wiki but I dont understand the answer
<tsimpson> you should not modify the original source, but rather add patches to the build system
<tsimpson> or you'll have to upload the source with a newer version
<kalaka> ah, I see
<kalaka> thats what the help file should say! thanks :)
<tsimpson> I'm sure it's there somewhere, but I don't feel like wading through the wiki right now ;)
<wgrant> kalaka: If you make a change to the package, you need to add a new changelog entry with a new version
<wgrant> You can't have two different packages with the same version; that doesn't make sense, and will be rejected.
<kalaka> I see
<kalaka> What if I just change the version slightly?
<kalaka> is that a terrible thing to do for a minor change in the code? its really just one line
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Versioning
<wgrant> Your version should probably have been something like 2.0.0+git20130627-0ppa1
<wgrant> Otherwise an official version won't supersede it
<wgrant> Then for a minor change like you're making now, you'd just increment the last digit
<kalaka> The official version is outdated
<wgrant> Sure, but then when the official Ubuntu version becomes unoutdated, it should surely supersede your unofficial one
<kalaka> It's from the SVN that was discontinued in 2011
<kalaka> OK, I understand
<kalaka> Like, if Ubuntu developers finally build the newest version, it should replace mine
<wgrant> Right
<wgrant> If Debian does it, it'll be 2.0.0+git20130627-1. If Ubuntu does it first, it'd be 2.0.0+git20130627-0ubuntu1
<kalaka> I already dput the package though
<wgrant> 0ppa1 is less than both 1 and 0ubuntu1, so it's a good version to use to ensure that your package is superseded by any official one
<kalaka> should I change the name to 2.0.0+git20130627-0ppa1 and upload it again?
<kalaka> even if it builds correctly? can i remove the old package afterwards?
<czajkowski> StevenK: when did I upload what ?
<StevenK> czajkowski: I must of missed when I was talking to crass, I'm sorry.
<czajkowski> ah no worries
<kalaka> hey, packages that failed to build don't really matter, right? I mean, can I delete them somehow or what should I do?
<kalaka> sorry if im being annoying with all this questions, I really have no idea what i'm doing? ^^
<tsimpson> if a package didn't build then there's nothing really to delete
<kalaka> OK, i should quit IRC, im asking the most ridiculous of questions, deleting a package is super simple, there's a bunch help files
<kalaka> thanks everyone for your help, though
<crass> so what's the procedure for uploading source pkgs to build for multiple distros?
<crass> I can upload for one distro, but then for another of the same version, it says I'm uploading a tarball that exists on the server but with different contents
<tsimpson> just upload the .changes and .dsc, not the source tarball
<tsimpson> or if you don't require a rebuild you can just copy the packages to a different series, just beware that packages built on one series may not work on another (especially older ones)
<crass> any hints on how to do that? I don't see any such option in dput
<tsimpson> just don't build your source package with -sa
<crass> ahh, ok, thanks
<dobey> rebuild source for each series too. and append the series to the changelog version string such as "~precise1" or "~saucy1" which will ensure upgrades will work properly for same version in different series
<geser> you can't upload the same package version for multiple releases (unless you copy it through the LP interface), for uploading you need different package versions (e.g. by including the targeted release name/version)
<crass> ok, so not uploading the source doesn't work?
<dobey> no
<crass> dobey: I do add that to the changelog
<dobey> uploaded version numbers have to be unique
<crass> ok, so the only way is to copy the pkg to the same ppa via LP site and select the desired release and to rebuild src
<dobey> you can rebuild the source for each series as i said, and just not use the -sa option to debuild, to avoid including the tarball.
<dobey> but the version number must be unique for each series, hence the appendage of ~precise1 etc when rebuilding
<crass> ok, so not uploading the source _does_ work?
<crass> dobey: ok, but the problem is that the src tarball doesn't have the version part after the '-' which is usually where you put the ~distro
<geser> crass: you upload e.g. mypackage-0.0-0myppa1~raring1 to raring and mypackage-0.0-0myppa1~quantal1 to quantal, mypackage-0.0-0myppa1~precise1 to precise (or a silimar version scheme)
<crass> geser: that's what I'm trying to do, but the issue is that for all 3 of those the uploaded tarball has the same filename
<dobey> crass: yes, do NOT use the -sa option for debuild -S.
<dobey> crass: without that, it won't upload the tarball
<crass> ok, let me see
<geser> (but the sha1sum of that tarball has to be the same to let it work)
<cjwatson> crass: the other option is that if you can get away with the same binary on all the series you care about (so no different library sonames etc.) then just upload to the oldest series and then copy-with-binaries to all the newer series once built
<cjwatson> but generally wisest to copy forwards not backwards
<crass> ok, thanks, I'll keep that in mind.  I've got a script for generating and uploading the src for all the distros, which is easier than having to go through the LP UI
<crass> so, let's say that I upload a src pkg that fails to build, how can I upload another with fixes? I have to change the upstream version? (not just the part after the '-')
<geser> crass: it's still the same upstream version, just a different package version (the part after the last -)
<geser> if your 0.0-0myppa1 failed to build, fix it and upload as 0.0-0myppa2
<crass> right, so the .orig tarball should be the same? cause mine has the debian folder in it
<cjwatson> you only need to change the bit before the dash if you're changing the upstream tarball
<cjwatson> don't put debian/ in your .orig
<cjwatson> bad and wrong
<geser> sounds like a native package
<crass> ok, well, its the tools that are doing it
<cjwatson> if you want to maintain it all in one place then just use native versioning (no -), indeed
<cjwatson> no, this is a choice
<cjwatson> if you're using an .orig, then generate it without debian/
<cjwatson> if that's horribly inconvenient or unsuitable or whatever, there is the option to just put it all in one tarball and use native versioning
<crass> I'm doing dpkg-buildpackage -S in the src dir, so the src dir shouldn't have a debian folder?
<cjwatson> the directory where you run dpkg-buildpackage -S must have a debian directory
<crass> that's what I thought
<cjwatson> but dpkg-buildpackage -S never generates an .orig for you
<crass> oh! yes, that is me
<cjwatson> the default layout is intended for the model where you're packaging software created by somebody else, so the tarballs that that somebody else produces typically won't contain the packaging
<crass> yes, and I am doing that, but from a git repo, so I need to make the tarball myself
<crass> so, if I've already uploaded a bad tarball, how do I get rid of it?
<cjwatson> new version
<cjwatson> or you can also use the 3.0 (quilt) source format (controlled by debian/source/format; see 'man dpkg-source') which ignores any debian directory in the .orig
<crass> hmm, I am using that format
<cjwatson> then no problem, just change the part of the version after -
<cjwatson> the debian directory in your .orig is being ignored when the source package is unpacked, overwritten by the one in the .debian.tar.gz
<crass> ok, let see if that works
#launchpad 2013-06-29
<thedoctar> hey
<thedoctar> what's the difference between a support question and a bug?
<thedoctar> would you consider this a support question: http://bugs.launchpad.net/lubuntu-artwork/+bug/1194462 I would
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1194462 in Lubuntu Artwork "Stuck in login window" [Undecided,New]
<thedoctar> nevermind
<chrisccoulson> could someone please turn on ddebs support for https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next and https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/thunderbird-next ?
<Lasall> hi, can you please change maintainer of https://launchpad.net/valama to https://launchpad.net/~valama-dev (due to misspelled team name i deleted/recreated team)
<czajkowski> Lasall: you'll need to file an answer on lp
<czajkowski> Lasall: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<czajkowski> chrisccoulson: ping webops as no cover at the weekends
<Lasall> thx czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> Lasall: np
<skellat> Hello, it seems somebody decided to dig into an old bug and start spamming with sexual content: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/command-not-found/+bug/1055766?comments=all
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1055766 in command-not-found (Ubuntu) "grep -R doesn't automatically search amazon" [Undecided,Fix released]
<skellat> Anything that can be done to ameliorate the situation?
<dobey> skellat: i took care of it and changed the assignment/affects back.
<sladen> dobey: ta
<sladen> dobey: (I asked on #launchpad-dev, but maybe that wasn't the right place)
#launchpad 2013-06-30
<NikTh> Hello guys. I have an issue in Launchpad.. well I do not know if this is an actual issue , but you will illuminate me.
<NikTh> I received an e-mail from bounces@canonical.com that says "A new OAuth token consumer was enabled in Launchpad." What is that ?
<stgraber> NikTh: that means you allowed a software to access Launchpad on your behalf. Several bug management tools in ubuntu-dev-scripts and similar packages require such a token.
<stgraber> NikTh: you can look at the list of valid tokens for your user here: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+oauth-tokens
<NikTh> stgraber: Thanks for clarifying this. I think I know what is this. The list is empty, but I have reported a bug other day from 13.10 via apport-cli (first time) and asked me for authorization. I gave it but for one hour only. So I guess that was it.
<stgraber> yep, that kind of authorization would have resulted in such e-mail and would have vanished from the list after it expired
<NikTh> stgraber: Thank you :)
<ns5> I have a git repo, how can I get it into launchpad?  I have already created an empty project in launchpad
<mapreri> ns5: you have to set up an auto-import: go to code.launchpad.net/<your project name>, click in the "importa a branch" link, so set up the import
<ScottK> Could somebody kill https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kile/4:2.1.3-2ubuntu1/+build/4757534 - it's been setting up for 20 hours.
<czajkowski> ScottK: there is nobody on here during the weekend
<ScottK> Sigh.
<ScottK> Thanks.
<czajkowski> np
<czajkowski> webops if you're about can you kill ScottK build if you see this,
<czajkowski> very odd not being able to do LP stuff any more :) but still being in here :)
<lifeless> czajkowski: :)
<lifeless> czajkowski: I know, right?
<czajkowski> lifeless: :)
<czajkowski> wgrant: StevenK ping
<czajkowski> lifeless: why are you up at this hour?
<lifeless> czajkowski: is 1041 ?
<czajkowski> ah forget you're ahead of the other two
<czajkowski> need theother two in fact as somehow ubuntu-ie has been added as a contact for answers for ubuntu and are getting all updates as someone is replying to lots of  atm
<czajkowski> miss having my privilages at times like this :(
<wgrant> czajkowski: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+answer-contact
#launchpad 2014-06-23
<christiank> Hi! I have forgotten my login password for the Launchpad login and can't get a password reset email because my email address has changed slightly since I registered my Launchpad account, and I can't receive email anymore on the original e-mail account that I provided when registering that Launchpad account.
<christiank> Help in getting into my Lauchpad account again would be greatly appreciated!!!
<wgrant> christiank: You'll need to use the support link at the bottom of the login form.
<christiank> wgrant: On followng the instructions there I got an email from noreply@canonical.com that told me 'check below link & pick a preferred way to contact members of the Launchpad team.
<christiank> https://help.launchpad.net/Feedback (our Launchpad team colleagues could be busy with their projects & the response may not be that prompt) (more Launchpad Info here: https://help.launchpad.net/)'
<christiank> That's how I found out about this Freenode channel
<christiank> So it seems that I get send round in circles?
<wgrant> Hrm.
<christiank> wgrant: Following the 'Contact Support' link at the login.launchpad.net page directs me to https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/, where it says that I need to go to https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/ for Launchpad Login issues.
<wgrant> This is clearly a login issue, so it's not in the Launchpad team's domain... try https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/
<wgrant> christiank: Which option did you select on that last URL?
<christiank> 'Other', as the other advice given on that page didn't help me
<christiank> https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/ is the page that tells me to use page https://forms.canonical.com/lp-login-support/ ...
<wgrant> christiank: Yes, ignore it telling you that.
<wgrant> Since lp-login-support is apparently insane :/
<wgrant> (login.launchpad.net is just login.ubuntu.com with a different theme)
<wgrant> It's not actually part of Launchpad nowadays, and is managed by a totally different team.
<christiank> OK, if I choose 'Resetting my password' on the sso-support form it directs me to https://login.ubuntu.com/+forgot_password
<wgrant> Perhaps try "Other". That'll let you describe your problem.
<christiank> OK, I will try that.
<wgrant> christiank: Let me know if that doesn't get things sorted out for you, and I'll try to get it looked at internally.
<christiank> wgrant: will try your advice. Many thanks!
<wgrant> :q
<bookwar> hi, all, i have a new issue :)
<bookwar>  i've set group to private at first, and made it a member of another group, and now i can't switch it to public because of team membership (~mos-keystone group) Can I ask LP admins to change it?
<bookwar> which way is better for such tasks: to file a bug or  via answers ?
<wgrant> bookwar: Bugs is for issues in the code, which this isn't. So Answers would be more appropriate.
<wgrant> But what exactly are you trying to do, and what message is displayed when it fails?
<bookwar> at https://launchpad.net/~mos-keystone/+edit I am changing visibility to Public and it says "This team cannot be converted to Public since it is referenced by a teammembership."
<bookwar> it is indeed the subteam of https://launchpad.net/~mos-all, but mos-all is public
<wgrant> bookwar: The easiest way to avoid that check is to just temporarily remove the team from ~mos-all, make it public, and then add it to the team again.
<wgrant> There are complex rules around the interactions that private teams are allowed to have, and attempting to make something public errs on the side of excessive safety.
<bookwar> i tried it, but it wasn't removed just deactivated. And when I tried to change visibility again it showed me the same error. Maybe I needed to wait more till changes are applied..   Let me try one more time then
<wgrant> Oh, true, forgot that detail.
<wgrant> Let me see.
<bookwar> i've deactivated the membership, but still doesn't work, with the same 'This team cannot be converted to Public since it is referenced by a teammembership.' message
<wgrant> bookwar: OK, it's a bit more complex than I'd thought. You probably want to do delete and recreate the team, unless that's awkward.
<bookwar> On delete it shows the red box with 'There is 1 error.' message
<wgrant> bookwar: Huh, no errors on the page? The delete request went through, and it's being deleted now.
<wgrant> It can take a few minutes, but then you can recreate the team as a public one.
<bookwar> ah, cached page in a browser, now i see "MOS Keystone is queued to be merged or deleted in a few minutes."
<bookwar> thanks :)
<madno> Hello, i know that in order to upload packages to launchpad ppa, i have to upload the source.changes file using dput, can't i upload an already packaged .deb package?
#launchpad 2014-06-24
<christiank> Hi wgrant,
<wgrant> christiank: Hi. No luck?
<christiank> NO - I followed your advice to contact the SSO team with the 'Other' option and I only got the same email that I got earlier, except that it kindly noted:
<christiank> It seems that this is the 2nd time you requested assistance via this form.
<christiank> If you have contacted the Launchpad team, please follow their instructions.
 * wgrant grumbles.
<christiank> So: more going around in circles!
<wgrant> Can you forward me the email? william.grant@canonical.com
<wgrant> I'll follow it up internally when the SSO support people are up.
<christiank> Thanks for that!
<christiank> I'll stay in this channel for the next 7 or 8 hours or so, please mention my IRC nick when writing to me as this makes my IRC client issue a 'ping' sound and causes its title bar to flash, which will get my attention.
<elijah> Is it okay to link an issue to a 'related' issue and if so is there a procedural way to do it?
<elijah> This issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/749567 is related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/1321351 but is not directly a duplicate.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 749567 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Mouse cursor jumps and clicks randomly" [Low,Incomplete]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321351 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Mouse randomly starts moving and clicking" [Undecided,Invalid]
<elijah> I feel like marking 1321351 as a duplicate just to get a crosslink but not sure of accepted practices
<dobey> elijah: there's no way for a bug to have direct references to other bugs outside of duplication really. but you could simply link to the other bug in the comment by saing "This may be a duplicate of bug #XXXXX" and if it's a duplicate then someone who better understands what is going on thre can mark it so
<elijah> dobey: Okay, that is what I did for now. Thanks
#launchpad 2014-06-25
<christiank> Hi wgrant!
<christiank> Have you had a chance to run my request past someone from the SSO support people yet?
<wgrant> christiank: Not yet, I'm afraid. We're not in very compatible timezones, but hopefully tonight.
<christiank> OK
<christiank> Thanks
#launchpad 2014-06-26
<rmk> What would cause dput not to upload the orig.tar.gz?
<wgrant> rmk: dput uploads whatever's listed in the .changes that you give it. debuild tries to guess when it should include the .orig.tar.gz in the .changes, but sometimes you need to force it with -sa
<wgrant> So `debuild -S -sa` rather than `debuild -S`
<rmk> ah ok thank you
<rmk> that did the trick, appreciate it
<DalekSec> Sorry to ask, but is there a reason https://launchpadlibrarian.net/178413454/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.cherokee_1.2.104-1~14.04_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz would fail on LP but pass every time in pbuilder?  (Just go to the bottom.)
<dobey> DalekSec: your test are hitting the network. they can't do that
<dobey> at least, that'd be my guess
<DalekSec> Hrm, I'd think it'd be running that one like all the rest.
<DalekSec> Well thanks.
<christiank> Hi wgrant!
<christiank> Have you had a chance to run my request past someone from the SSO support people yet?
<FrankCiz> hello All
<FrankCiz> does anybody know of a way to search for partial tag matches in Launchpad?
<mattgriffin> beuno, have any ideas re: FrankCiz's question?
<mattgriffin> beuno, think back... waaay back :)
<beuno> mattgriffin, well, using python and bzrlib
<beuno> I don't think using the cli
<mattgriffin> beuno, ok. thanks!
<mattgriffin> FrankCiz, ^
<beuno> mattgriffin, but I'm rusty  :)
<mattgriffin> hehe
<FrankCiz> ok... thanks
<FrankCiz> I'll lookup bzrlib
<dobey> i don't think you can search for partial match on tags
<dobey> at least, not partial match on only tags
<beuno> FrankCiz, alternatively, there's the bzr-search plugin
<beuno> which indexed all sorts of things
<beuno> I'm not sure if it's been kept up to date
<dobey> FrankCiz: are you asking about bug tags, or branch tags?
<FrankCiz> bug tags
<FrankCiz> something like i123456
<dobey> i don't think any of the bzrlib stuff will help
<dobey> and the api doc for launchpad doesn't indicate that there is a way to do a partial match search on bug tags
<dobey> ie, it doesn't say you can do "*foo" to search for all tags that have names ending in "foo" for example
<FrankCiz> dobey: maybe if I can get a full download of bugs+tags and filter afterwards
<mattgriffin> FrankCiz, aye
<mattgriffin> dobey, thanks!
<mattgriffin> dobey, beuno: where's joshuahoover? he's a whiz at this stuff ;)
<beuno> mattgriffin, went to Zappos, got run over by a bus while biking
<beuno> that would be the summary
<beuno> he's alive, although his tweets don't make it sound like something to do often
<mattgriffin> beuno, i heard. eek
<dobey> :-/
<kalib> Hello, I'm trying to translate a project on Launchpad, but I'm receiving timeout messages every one minute.. It's kind of impossible to work on it this way. o.O
<kalib> Timeout error
<kalib> Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad.
<kalib> We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience.
<kalib> Trying again in a couple of minutes might work.
<kalib> (Error ID: OOPS-509dd9545459ea8f891b0e326b07bc3d)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-509dd9545459ea8f891b0e326b07bc3d
<mcpierce> Hi, all. I pushed an update to my PPA (first time pushing to it) about an hour ago, but I don't see the package showing up nor do I see an emails about it being rejected.
<mcpierce> How do I check the status on what I've uploaded?
<mcpierce> I see them in ftp.upload.debian.org. How long does it take for them to get moved?
<shadeslayer> huh what
<mcpierce> This is my first time pushes packages into my PPA.
<mcpierce> I can see them here: ftp://ftp.upload.debian.org/pub/UploadQueue/
<shadeslayer> sounds like you uploaded to the wrong place
<shadeslayer> what command did you run
<mcpierce> How long does it take till they're in my PPA and available for people to use?
<shadeslayer> the exact dput invocation
<mcpierce> $ dput qpid-proton_0.7-1.1_i386.changes
<shadeslayer> yeah that's wrong
<mcpierce> What should I be doing?
<shadeslayer> you need to run : dput ppa:USERNAME/PPA_TARGET qpid-proton_0.7-1.1_i386.changes
<mcpierce> shadeslayer: What's supposed to be in the .dput.cf file? I have my PPA there ([qpid]) but when I push it says "No host ppa:mcpierce/qpid found in config"
<shadeslayer> mcpierce: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<mcpierce> shadeslayer: I followed that.
<mcpierce> Can you look at my .dput.cf and tell me if I did something wrong?
<shadeslayer> are you on Debian?
<mcpierce> shadeslayer: That system is a Debian box, yes.
<shadeslayer> roger, can you check your /etc/dput.cf
<mcpierce> My ~/.dput.cf is: http://pastebin.com/VJcB7D9M
<shadeslayer> mhm
<shadeslayer> mcpierce: try dput qpid  qpid-proton_0.7-1.1_i386.changes
<mcpierce> shadeslayer: That's what I did about an hour ago, and it uploaded files to the ftp.upload.debian.org machine. I see them, but they've not moved.
<shadeslayer> mcpierce: Launchpad doesn't fetch files from ftp.upload.debian.org
<shadeslayer> and mind the target there
<shadeslayer> it's dput qpid foo.changes
<mcpierce> I don't follow that last part.
<shadeslayer> you have to specify where you want to upload, by default dput on debian will upload to ftp.upload.debian.org, that's not where launchpad gets stuff from
<shadeslayer> you have to upload to launchpad
<shadeslayer> which is usually dput ppa:username/ppa_target foo.changes
<shadeslayer> or since you added the ppa to your ~/.dput.cf , you can do dput qpid foo.changes
<mcpierce> O_o (1) [J:0/609] mcpierce@mcp-debian:qpid-proton $ dput ppa:mcpierce/qpid qpid-proton_0.7-1.1_i386.changes
<mcpierce> No host ppa:mcpierce/qpid found in config
<shadeslayer> right
<dobey> debian doesn't have the config to upload to the ppa: alias, by default
<mcpierce> I'm sorry to sound like such a n00b, but I've followed the directions on the Launchpad site and that's how I got here.
<shadeslayer> mcpierce: http://paste.kde.org/pa36ak3v2
<shadeslayer> you want that in your ~/.dput.cf
<shadeslayer> and then the ppa alias should work
<dobey> also, launchpad does not support building packages for debian in PPAs
<shadeslayer> true, though I assumed he wanted to build it for Ubuntu
<mcpierce> It's fine to build them for Ubuntu. Ionly used Debian for this system to do work.
<dobey> also, you can't upload binary packages to a PPA
<dobey> you can only upload source packages
<mcpierce> Ultimately I want this package to go into Debian, but for now I need to make it available to OpenStack.
<dobey> so you can't dput the _i386.changes to launchpad anyway
<mcpierce> dobey: Okay, which file should I be uploading then? I'm only specifying the changes file since that's what everything I've read has said to do.
<dobey> you upload the _source.changes
<dobey> and the distroseries in debian/changelog (and the changes/dsc) must be a supported ubuntu series
<mcpierce> I see no such file.
<dobey> did you not build a source package?
<dobey> debuild -S
<mcpierce> http://pastebin.com/x1ggVXYr
<mcpierce> dobey: kk - I'm rerunning thing snow.
<mcpierce> things now
<mcpierce> dobey: Bingo, now I see that file.
<mcpierce> "No host ppa:mcpierce/qpid found in config"
<mcpierce> No ideas?
<dobey> other than the missing ppa alias, no
<mcpierce> dobey: I changed dput.cf to be:
<mcpierce> http://pastebin.com/k9mSh4Cj
<mcpierce> dobey: What should be there? I don't see a typo or anything.
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> i don't know the technical details of how dput ppa:foo/bar works
<dobey> i just know it does work on ubuntu
<mcpierce> :-/
<mcpierce> dobey: Should fqdn be ppa.launchpad.net?
<dobey> yes
<dobey> don't know if that will fix it though
<mcpierce> dobey: I changed it to that, and changed incoming to be ~mcpierce/qpid/ubuntu/ and it seems to have worked.
<mcpierce> or, it seems to have uploaded.
<dobey> incoming should have the "%(ppa)s" there
<dobey> as in ~%(ppa)s/ubuntu
<mcpierce> dobey: Hrm, seems that's a macro for what I had put in. I replaced it and dput said the files were already uploaded.
<dobey> mcpierce: it gets replaced yes
<dobey> mcpierce: because if you need to upload to another ppa, it needs to go to that ppa's location, not the one you're currently trying to upload
<mcpierce> dobey: Oh, it saw a .upload file. When I deleted that it again failed with http://pastebin.com/yWACcbW7
<dobey> you broke it
<dobey> incoming    = ~%(ppa)s/ubuntu
<dobey> is what it should be
<mcpierce> That's what I have, isn't it?
<dobey> i don't know. that pastebin is the error, not your config file.
<dobey> but like i said, i don't know the internals of dput
<dobey> maybe something else is missing on debian
<dobey> this all just works on ubuntu
<dobey> :-/
<dobey> anyway, i have to go now. later
<mcpierce> dobey: Yeah, I heard things "just work" a lot. ;)
 * mcpierce is a Fedora developer
<mcpierce> dobey: I've been tasked by my lead to package our projects for Debian and this is my first attempt to get the code out for them.
<mcpierce> dobey: I'm pretty frustrated: this whole process is completely different from how we package on Fedora.
<mcpierce> At least the rejection emails are coming faster now! :D
<mcpierce> This is really frustrating me. Is there anyplace I can go to ask for some help?
<mcpierce> dobey: In my changelog what should be the after the version? I have "qpid" but the emails I'm getting say "Unable to find distroseries: qpid"
<shadeslayer> mcpierce: the release you're targetting
<shadeslayer> mcpierce: like trusty
<shadeslayer> mcpierce: can you upload your files somewhere from where I can download them
#launchpad 2014-06-27
<christiank> Hi wgrant_!
<wgrant_> christiank: Hi. Can you please email sso-support@canonical.com with details of your problem? I'm sorting out the form you tried to use, but in the meantime that address goes to the right people.
<christiank> Thanks, I will do that
<christiank> wgrant: I have sent them that email and got an automated reply that tells me they have received my email.
<wgrant> christiank: Ticket 46241?
<christiank> Exactly
<wgrant> It's now in the right place.
<christiank> Brilliant! Many thanks!!!
<wgrant> Sorry for the mess. That support form has some mysteries behind it...
<christiank> Apology accepted :-)
<FourDollars> Hi, I try to use https://code.launchpad.net/~fourdollars/betaradio/trunk/+new-recipe but it always returns 'Timeour error' to me.
<FourDollars> Is there any way to fix this problem?
<wgrant> FourDollars: It's impossible to diagnose a timeout without the OOPS ID that was displayed on the timeout page.
<FourDollars> wgrant (Error ID: OOPS-9c7f46b54492a7a0a50b6091f931dfac)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-9c7f46b54492a7a0a50b6091f931dfac
<FourDollars> It looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1201984.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1201984 in Launchpad itself "SourcePackageRecipe:+index and Archive:+copy-packages time out when there are many potential target PPAs" [Critical,In progress]
<wgrant> It's probably that one, yes.
<wgrant> FourDollars: It's because you have upload privileges to so many PPAs. Someone without so many PPAs can create the recipe for you, or you can use the createRecipe API call.
<FourDollars> wgrant: OK. I see. Thanks for your information.
<mcpierce> Hi, all. I was on here yesterday and was asking for help with pushing some packages for the first time to a PPA I've created.
<mcpierce> I was on Debian at the time, but have since installed Ubuntu 14.04 onto that system and am trying to push but still getting rejected.
<mcpierce> Anybody able to give me a little help on this?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> ssup
<shadeslayer> whats the error?
<mcpierce> shadeslayer: Sorry, was AFK after I posted.
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<mcpierce> So I have a Ubuntu system built and pushing to "ppa:mcpierce/qpid-proton" works. But the packages are still getting rejected.
<mcpierce> So I'm trying to force a rebuild on that machien but don't see the packages rebuilding.
<mcpierce> So I'm now ensuring all build prereqs are installed.
<mcpierce> The error I saw, though, was "Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification."
<mcpierce> So I'm assuming tha tmeans my rebuild attempt failed.
<shadeslayer> how did you generate the changes file?
<shadeslayer> is the source you're uploading in Ubuntu already?
<wgrant> mcpierce: You missed the first error
<wgrant> 2014-06-26 00:26:12 DEBUG   Rejected:
<wgrant> 2014-06-26 00:26:12 DEBUG   Unable to find uredir_1.0.0.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<wgrant> 2014-06-26 00:26:12 DEBUG   Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<wgrant> "Unable to find uredir_1.0.0.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution."
<shadeslayer> ^^
<shadeslayer> so orig tar is missing
<wgrant> You need to tell debuild to include the orig.tar.gz, usually with the -sa option
<mcpierce> wgrant: What's uredir? That's not my package.
<shadeslayer> yep
<wgrant> so eg. "debuild -S -sa" rather than "debuild -S"
<mcpierce> wgrant: Oh, example output. kk
<mcpierce> What's "-sa"?
<shadeslayer> include orig tar
<mcpierce> kk
<shadeslayer> see man debuild
<wgrant> It probably expands to "source all", but yeah, it just means to include the orig tarball
<wgrant> It's the opposite of -sd, which just includes the Debian bits.
<shadeslayer> yep
<wgrant> Indeed, I pasted the wrong bit, but same error:
<wgrant> 2014-06-27 13:16:13 DEBUG   Rejected:
<wgrant> 2014-06-27 13:16:13 DEBUG   Unable to find qpid-proton_0.7.orig.tar.gz in upload or distribution.
<wgrant> 2014-06-27 13:16:13 DEBUG   Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification.
<mcpierce> wgrant: Cool, thanks. Once the install finishes I'll git it another shot.
<dobey> looks like the stuff in debian/ is wrong
<wgrant> dobey: Hm?
<dobey> wgrant: mismatch of Source in debian/control and debian/changelog or against the actual tarball name, for example
<wgrant> dobey: Hardly
<wgrant> It's just a missing -sa
<dobey> oh i meant for the uredir vs qpid
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> No, that one I just pasted the wrong bit of the log.
<dobey> ah ok
<mcpierce> wgrant: So my package stuff is okay? You're not seeing something wrong in there?
<mcpierce> How do I force the package to full rebuild all sources?
<wgrant> mcpierce: How did you build the package originally?
<mcpierce> debuild -S
<wgrant> debuild -S -sa
<wgrant> Then dput again, and see what happens.
<mcpierce> wgrant: kk - when I did it with just -S it finished far too quickly to have been a rebuild.
<dobey> it doesn't build binaries, just the source package
<wgrant> mcpierce: It's just diffing and tarring a few files, so it's usually very quick.;
<wgrant> -S means source-only
<mcpierce> kk
<mcpierce> wgrant: Also, I can't find the reference, but where is it that I can set my gpg key to be used? There's some config file that goes in my homedir, right?
<dobey> debuild -S -sa -k 'foo@bar.com' to pick by e-mail or you can pass the key id i think
<dobey> it should generally match the address you have in the debian/changelog entry by default
<mcpierce> I still don't see things rebuilding.
<mcpierce> And I got the error "Error: uploading files for distribution UNRELEASED to ppa not allowed."
<wgrant> mcpierce: set DEBSIGN_KEYID in ~/.devscripts
<mcpierce> What should be the target in the changelog file? Or is tha tset somewhere else?
<wgrant> mcpierce: Your debian/changelog says it's unreleased. It should be the Ubuntu release that you're uploading to
<wgrant> eg. trusty
<mcpierce> wgrant: Ah, kk
<mcpierce> Still not seeing things rebuilt, and this is on a new system. I'd like to ensure I'm getting brand new bits.
<wgrant> mcpierce: What do you mean "brand new bits"?
<wgrant> debuild -S just runs clean and then produces the new source package in the parent directory
<mcpierce> wgrant: Sorry, I know binaries aren't being uploaded. I'm just wanting to see that things are building properly here.
<mcpierce> wgrant: On Fedora we do scratch builds of packages in a system named koji (koji build --scratch f21 [SRPM]). In my head I was thinking the debuild would do something like that frist.
<mcpierce> first
<wgrant> mcpierce: You'd normally use sbuild or pbuilder to test-build locally in a chroot first.
<wgrant> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SimpleSbuild
<mcpierce> W00t! Finally the package made it! :D
<mcpierce> wgrant: shadeslayer: Thanks for all the help, guys! :D
<wgrant> Aha, there it is indeed.
<shadeslayer> awesome :)
<Forage> good afternoon
<Forage> One thing in the launchpad help is a bit unclear to me: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Options_when_building
<Forage> it states "If you're creating an alternative version of a package that's already in Ubuntu's primary archive, you don't need to upload the .orig.tar.gz file, i.e. the original source."
<Forage> does that also mean I do not have to upload the original source if I add a package to a new ppa?
<Forage> I don't think so, but I'm asking just in case because I used dput successfully but it doesn't show up in my ppa
<shadeslayer> Forage: do you get a email error
<Forage> shadeslayer: rats, yes. Didn't know I would be getting e-mails
<Forage> "Unable to identify..."
<Forage> might be because of the double quote around my e-mail addresss
<Forage> somehow they got added to the change file
<Forage> Not sure why, but I corrected it manually
<Forage> can I force resubmission somehow?
<Forage> it tells me it has already been uploaded
<Forage> no point in increasing the version just because of a change in the change file
<Forage> -f, let's see what happens
<Forage> succes!
<Forage> shadeslayer: thanks for the hint
<shadeslayer> np
#launchpad 2014-06-28
<YuviPanda> hi! any idea why I can't find the built deb files in https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/development/+build/4617469
<wgrant> YuviPanda|zzz: We only keep packages for a week after they're superseded. Those were deleted a couple of weeks ago.
#launchpad 2015-06-22
<sergio-br222> what's happening with launchpad? I'm getting build/upload fails without reason
<wgrant> MySQL is an incredibly awful database server.
<wgrant> (Launchpad doesn't use MySQL, but some bits that Launchpad relies on use it)
<wgrant> *Should* all be healthy now.
<keithzg> Is there any documentaiton beyond just https://dev.launchpad.net/Running for running one's own instance of Launchpad? Any pitfalls or pointers for me if I'm thinking of trying to run an instance of it at my company?
<mapreri> keithzg: what's described there is how to run a *development* instance of launchpad. Not sure where there are the docs to run a production instance, though.
<cjwatson> The main caution is that, while it's possible basically as a side-effect of making it reasonable to develop Launchpad itself, Launchpad isn't particularly set up for it to work well - there's no federation between instances, various cron jobs you need aren't particularly documented, to keep it up to date you have to basically keep up with us due to interleaving DB and code changes, etc.
<cjwatson> If you do it, make sure not to start from a development instance with sampledata in place, because that will have lots of cruft, be insecure, and likely spam people at Canonical
<keithzg> Ah. Hmm. So I *probably* should just swallow my trepidation at working heavily with Perl and try Bugzilla instead, eh? Alas.
<teward> (or any of the other bug handling solutions and such)
<teward> oops sorry that wasn't for here
<teward> (that was for a PM with someone, sorry... stupid laptop)
<cjwatson> Well, you may still decide that Launchpad meets more of your needs than Bugzilla does, or it's also possible to pay for private project hosting on launchpad.net
<cjwatson> Self-hosting can be done and we know of one or two other instances; it's just not productised as such
<keithzg> teward: Funny timing, since it seemed like a reasonable response to my previous comment, heh
<keithzg> cjwatson: Fair enough. Honestly I'm mostly just looking for anything that I can easily-ish migrate to from Fogbugz, and the two I've had most positive experience with using have been Bugzilla and Launchpad.
<teward> keithzg: unintentional, i've been PMing with a buddy about bug handling systems for the past three hours
<teward> stupidly, my laptop touchpad clicked to here
 * teward throws his laptop touch pad out the window and replaces it with an actual mouse
<cjwatson> keithzg: We can certainly help if needed, but it's only fair to set expectations properly :-)
<cjwatson> If you're happy to read code, explore, and generally put some effort into it
<keithzg> cjwatson: Yeah, makes sense. Frankly I probably need to explore how to manually export from Fogbugz a bit more before I get to that point, I was just kindof curious to quickly spool up some contrasting bugtrackers and get a feel for how administering them would be.
<cjwatson> Right
<lifeless> it will also give folk like me admin on your instance, were you to do that.
<cjwatson> exactly, see "insecure"
<cjwatson> we should probably make the sampledata addresses a bit more fictional ...
#launchpad 2015-06-23
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: bazaar.launchpad.net codebrowse (not bzr push/pull) offline 2015-06-29 08:00-08:20 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<sturmflut2> I noticed that if I put a link to a Launchpad git branch into a bug report comment, it is shown greyed out and the hovertext shows "No such product: +git". I couldn't find an existing bug report for it, is this a known bug?
<cjwatson> sturmflut2: Please file a bug about that
<cjwatson> Not a known bug
<sturmflut2> cjwatson: Yay, more bug reports! :)
<teward> really annoying but decent question: are there Ubuntu-package-bugs-specific RSS feeds on Launchpad?
<teward> or no?
<teward> (such that, 'new' bugs can show up on the feed, so can updates to the bugs in a given package, etc.)
<cjwatson> teward: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Subscriptions#Atom_feeds
<cjwatson> teward: That doesn't document the case of a single package, but it matches the construction of the web UI URLs - e.g. http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-files/latest-bugs.atom
<cjwatson> teward: Less documented still, something similar works for a general search: https://git.launchpad.net/launchpad/tree/lib/lp/bugs/feed/bug.py#n294
<teward> cjwatson: nice, thanks for your response.  So, http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nginx/latest-bugs.atom would be the nginx source package bugs, then?  If I am understanding the construction of the thing, at least...
<teward> yep that's it :)
<teward> cjwatson: thanks.  :)
<cjwatson> Yup
<wgrant> cjwatson, teward: Those feeds are mentioned in <link> elements on the corresponding bug listing page, but Firefox dropped feed support some time ago.
<teward> wgrant: how fortunate I'm a Chrome guy, and none of the feeds are Firefox ingested or Chrome ingested
 * teward threw the feed onto his smartwatch so he can at-a-glance access new bugs without grabbing his phone xD
#launchpad 2015-06-24
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: git.qastaging down shortly for ~15 minutes (migration to new instances) | bazaar.launchpad.net codebrowse (not bzr push/pull) offline 2015-06-29 08:00-08:20 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: bazaar.launchpad.net codebrowse (not bzr push/pull) offline 2015-06-29 08:00-08:20 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> git.qastaging migration took a bit longer than expected (confusion, but it ultimately just needed a service restart); complete now
#launchpad 2015-06-25
<brendand> i seem to have a lock on one of my branches and break-lock isn't working :(
<brendand> lock held on taotie
<brendand> 65 minutes ago
<cjwatson> brendand: specific break-lock invocation?
<brendand> cjwatson, just bzr break-lock?
<cjwatson> brendand: that will probably only break a local lock
<cjwatson> brendand: try it with a URL to the branch on LP
<cjwatson> brendand: if that doesn't work, try it with an sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/blah URL
<brendand> cjwatson, aha i see
#launchpad 2015-06-28
<GyrosGeier> hi
<GyrosGeier> is there a way to display all bugs on one page?
<GyrosGeier> I have a list of 600 bugs, with a lot of duplicates, and would like to merge some
<GyrosGeier> also, is there a way to delete blueprints?
<GyrosGeier> we have a lot of blueprints that are really wishlist bugs
<cjwatson> GyrosGeier: You'd be better off using the API for that kind of work.  Trying to significantly increase the batch size will sooner or later just time out.
<cjwatson> GyrosGeier: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/489288
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 489288 in Launchpad itself "Add support for deleting blueprints" [Low,Triaged]
<cjwatson> (or https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/177519)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 177519 in Launchpad itself "No way to mark a blueprint invalid" [Low,Triaged]
#launchpad 2016-06-27
<CarlFK> odrod, arm, running xenail.  how can I apt-get source from a ppa?
<CarlFK> (which doesn't have arm builds)
<CarlFK> oh never mind. the version I want is already in  ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports
<estan> hi. i'd like to have dbgsym packages activated for a PPA of mine (https://launchpad.net/~elvstone/+archive/ubuntu/vtk7). is that possible?
<cjwatson> estan: You can do it yourself.  Go to "Change details" and check "Build debug symbols" and probably also "Publish debug symbols".
<estan> cjwatson: aha, thanks!
<estan> cjwatson: do you know if i need to do something else for it to trigger building of the debug symbols? (or is the only way to upload a new source version of the packages?)
<cjwatson> estan: If you have existing failed builds you can retry them; otherwise you need a fresh source upload.
<estan> cjwatson: alright. thanks.
<renatosilva> can someone please take a look? thanks https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/295629
<cjwatson> renatosilva: done
<renatosilva> cjwatson: thanks!
<renatosilva> cjwatson: but there are two problems
<renatosilva> one, this branch has deleted project in name still https://code.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/pidgin++/ircaway
<renatosilva> it says lp:pidgin-ircaway, and cloning even works! but project was just deleted!
<renatosilva> second, I cannot delete the branch
<cjwatson> You should be more clear in your requests then!
<renatosilva> "This branch cannot be deleted as it has     1     branch     sharing revisions.  " -- this branch is an old patch that is useless for all known galaxies
<cjwatson> renatosilva: I've reactivated the projects.  Please delete the code branches and then let me know.
<renatosilva> no!
<renatosilva> omg
<renatosilva> such a mess
<renatosilva> I do want to delete these two useless projects
<renatosilva> then I went for the above branch and noticed it references a deleted project
<renatosilva> name should be pidgin++/ircaway not lp:pidgin-ircaway
<cjwatson> Why does it matter if the old branches are still branchable?  Nothing will refer to them
<renatosilva> this is first problem
<renatosilva> why why why, one mess here, another there
<cjwatson> renatosilva: You could unset the development focus on those projects.
<cjwatson> I can't do that for you.
<renatosilva> I assume you are pretty aware then why many people are leaving launchpad
<renatosilva> but back to the problems, will try unset, this is for first problem or second?
<renatosilva> ah sorry!
<cjwatson> Look, I'm not interested in having a philosophical debate.
<cjwatson> You can abuse me or ask me for help but not both.
<renatosilva> bad habit of reading messages partially
<renatosilva> "Please delete the code branches and then let me know." -- just read
<renatosilva> well
<cjwatson> Unsetting the development focus will stop those branches being lp:pidgin-ircaway and lp:pidgin-windev.
<renatosilva> deleting  https://code.launchpad.net/~renatosilva/pidgin++/ircaway does not work regardless if the project exists, so no need to try
<renatosilva> gives this message regardless "This branch cannot be deleted as it has     1     branch     sharing revisions.  "
<cjwatson> Yes, you already said that.
<cjwatson> Bazaar hosting has several of these kinds of problems; we learned from this when we put together Git hosting
<renatosilva> unset the development focus on those projects -- what exactly this will do, fix first problem?
<cjwatson> 14:32 <cjwatson> Unsetting the development focus will stop those branches being lp:pidgin-ircaway and lp:pidgin-windev.
 * renatosilva trying...
<renatosilva> cannot unset
<renatosilva> it lists the series, that's all, need to pick one
<cjwatson> What URL are you using?
<renatosilva> https://launchpad.net/pidgin-windev/+edit
<cjwatson> Use https://launchpad.net/pidgin-windev/+configure-code instead
<cjwatson> Empty the text box under "Link to a Bazaar branch already in Launchpad", and press Update
<cjwatson> Likewise for pidgin-ircaway
<renatosilva> already empty for windev
<cjwatson> The branch that's stacked on the former lp:pidgin-ircaway and preventing it being deleted is lp:~vlad-lesin/pidgin-ircaway/easy_build; you could contact that user and ask them to delete or unstack their branch (the latter being "bzr reconfigure --unstacked lp:~vlad-lesin/pidgin-ircaway/easy_build", though can probably only be done while the project is active), but it's probably not worth the effort
<renatosilva> but first problem solved for ircaway :)
<renatosilva> awesome!
<cjwatson> it's empty now for windev; it wasn't before
<renatosilva> I know that branch, asked him to delete
<renatosilva> no response
<renatosilva> asked him months ago a few times
<renatosilva> what's interesting is
<renatosilva> if I did not associate that ircaway branch with pidgin++, then now that you delete pidgin-ircaway project, this branch would be gone, correct?
<cjwatson> no, we can only actually make projects inactive+invisible rather than full-scale deleteion
<cjwatson> *deletion
<renatosilva> ah wait, I can move it back to pidgin-ircaway, and when you re-delete, it will be gone, no?
<renatosilva> well but I will not see the branch anywhere
<cjwatson> it would be invisible, yes; although it would also be for most purposes invisible now, since its status is Merged
<cjwatson> so now that it's no longer a focus branch for a project, it won't show up unless you look pretty hard for it
<cjwatson> but you could indeed move it back to pidgin-ircaway if you like
<renatosilva> how can I create a copy of this branch to put in pidgin++ but one that I can delete later (without stacked branches like vlad)?
<renatosilva> selecting "any status" in filter is far from pretty hard :)
<cjwatson> move it to something under pidgin-ircaway, and then "bzr push lp:~renatosilva/pidgin++/ircaway"
<renatosilva> ok will do...
 * renatosilva ...
<cjwatson> "pretty hard" in this case doesn't mean "difficult", but anyway.
<renatosilva> done, and I could delete it, awesome!!
<renatosilva> cjwatson: now you can 'delete' both projects again, I guess
<cjwatson> renatosilva: done
<renatosilva> cjwatson: awesome, thanks
<renatosilva> professional attitude despite the philosophical views :)
<renatosilva> cjwatson: thanks for *actually* fixing the problems, good afternoon
<renatosilva> thanks all
<GyrosGeier> hi
<GyrosGeier> is there a way to get mailing list archives in mbox format?
<GyrosGeier> I'd like to reply to an older mail, quoting it and using a proper In-Reply-To: header
<cjwatson> there is although it's a slightly weird one that involves us invoking sysadmins
<cjwatson> you can ask a question on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad for it
<GyrosGeier> well, it's probably not worth the effort just to get proper threading of list mails
<GyrosGeier> but I'm going to submit a question nonetheless, so it doesn't get lost
<GyrosGeier> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/158226 suggests that it's a reoccuring problem
<cjwatson> that sort of thing is a little different at least in purpose
<cjwatson> for a non-team-owner we'd probably want to extract just the message in question
<GyrosGeier> mmh
<GyrosGeier> as said, it's not important enough in this particular instance, but a generic solution would be nice
<GyrosGeier> the most important bit for me is the Message-Id
<GyrosGeier> mailman's mbox output is severely scrubbed, it just leaves From, To, Subject, In-Reply-To, References and Message-Id
<GyrosGeier> that shouldn't be a problem from a data protection POV -- it'd also be okay to further obfuscate the non-list addresses
<cjwatson> I would have to ask around
<kyrofa> cjwatson, I appreciate your enabling s390x for me. However, my build just failed and I seem to have no log to investigate
<kyrofa> cjwatson, does that have something to do with the arch?
<dobey> kyrofa: usually means the builder crashed before creating logs
<kyrofa> dobey, huh. It said it ran for 14 minutes
<dobey> kyrofa: provide the link to the build :)
<kyrofa> dobey, https://code.launchpad.net/~kyrofa/+snap/nextcloud/+build/1364
<dobey> kyrofa: ok, maybe it just took a long while exploding before it created logs. i'm not too familiar with building snaps on lp yet, but when this happens in PPAs, it typically means something went wrong on the builder before the logs were being created
<kyrofa> dobey, alright thanks for taking a look. I've requested another build so we'll see what happens. Indeed, the other builders work like that, but they don't typically take so long to explode :)
<dobey> well, any more info on it will have to wait for cjwatson or wgrant to take a look
<cjwatson> kyrofa: Looks like a firewall problem
<cjwatson> 2016-06-27 17:49:55+0000 [-] Build log: fatal: unable to access 'https://git.launchpad.net/nextcloud-snap/': Failed to connect to git.launchpad.net port 443: Connection timed out
<cjwatson> 2016-06-27 17:49:55+0000 [-] Build log: Revoking proxy token...
<cjwatson> 2016-06-27 17:52:02+0000 [-] Build log: .URLError: <urlopen error [Errno 110] Connection timed out>
<cjwatson> 2016-06-27 17:52:02+0000 [-] Iterating with success flag 1 against stage BUILD_SNAP
<cjwatson> 2016-06-27 17:52:02+0000 [-] Returning build status: Builder failed.
<cjwatson> kyrofa: File a bug please?  I'll need to chase this down with puppet and/or sysadmins
#launchpad 2016-06-28
<renatosilva> http://i.imgur.com/sfOdILx.png :-/
<dobey> looks fine here
<chrisr_> I uploaded the package cpp-ethereum 1.2.9-SNAPSHOT--20160628-6a05dd7~trusty-0ubuntu1 today but I don't see any build results or errors
<chrisr_> Could someone please take a look at the logs?
<dobey> uploaded to a ppa?
<cjwatson> chrisr_: It's in https://launchpad.net/~ethereum/+archive/ubuntu/ethereum/+packages and successfully built
<cjwatson> chrisr_: You then made a duplicate upload a few minutes later which was rejected and an email sent to you
<cjwatson> chrisr_: And two more duplicate uploads after that, also rejected and emailed
<chrisr_> thanks a lot!
<chrisr_> I could swear I did not see it in the package list before..
<chrisr_> sorry for the hassle...
<cjwatson> np
<junaid838> hi everyone!
#launchpad 2016-06-29
<junaidali> #ubuntu-packaging
<sergiusens> cjwatson hi, I am having issues using +addrelease for a milestone, the javascript for the date seems to not be loading and (after manually crafting the date) I always get a timeout. Is there a known issue?
<cjwatson> No.  Do you have an OOPS?
<sergiusens> cjwatson no, just random errors, I just tried again and it worked though
<morphis> cjwatson: how do I get a commercial subscription for my private project on launchpad as a canonical member?
<cjwatson> morphis: https://wiki.canonical.com/Launchpad/PrivacyFeatures
<morphis> thanks!
<morphis> cjwatson: ah I see
<morphis> where can I change the licensing?
<morphis> cjwatson: or is that not possible?
<cjwatson> morphis: what do you mean?
<morphis> cjwatson: I've selected GPLv3 when I created the project
<morphis> which seems to be now the problem why I don't get the subscription
<morphis> but I don't see any button to change that
<cjwatson> morphis: I think you should just mail commercial@launchpad.net and explain the situation.
<morphis> aye
<cjwatson> Since I'm not a commercial admin, I probably can't see the private project in question so am unlikely to be able to help.
<morphis> cjwatson: done
<morphis> cjwatson: ok, you know someone who can?
<cjwatson> William should be able to help once he's up
<morphis> thanks!
<chrisccoulson> I've just hit 3 OOPS's in a row whilst trying to report a bug (the last one is OOPS-648f276cd000bed3557848fb9599fc1d)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-648f276cd000bed3557848fb9599fc1d
#launchpad 2016-06-30
<ricotz> hello, looks like the PPA publishing cycles changed quite a bit, what are they currently set to?
<cjwatson> ricotz: They have not changed in years.
<cjwatson> ricotz: The cron job tries to run every minute.  How often it actually manages that depends entirely on how much work it has to do.
<cjwatson> ricotz: Er, sorry, every five minutes.
<cjwatson> 2,7,12,17,22,27,32,37,42,47,52,57  * * * *
<ricotz> cjwatson, I see, it feels to take approx. the double amount of time, e.g. like 1 hour to publish binaries
<ricotz> (doubled compared to past times)
<cjwatson> The general load may have gone up, but it's not because of cycle timing.
<ricotz> alright, thanks
<cjwatson> I agree it seems to be roughly two runs per hour at the moment on average.
<cjwatson> Depending a bit on time of day.
<cjwatson> I've done optimisation work on this in the past, but it tends to be more like "death by a thousand cuts" than any one thing.
<chrisccoulson> What's happened to the chromium packages in https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/ ? Launchpad says they are "Pending", yet they're published in http://ppa.launchpad.net/canonical-chromium-builds/stage/ubuntu/
<cjwatson> There was an OOPS during publication, apparently because you've managed to ask it to publish multiple different source packages with the same versions.
<cjwatson> 2016-06-30 17:17:12 DEBUG   /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-archive/canonical-chromium-builds/stage/ubuntu/pool/main/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser_51.0.2704.79-0ubuntu0.12.04.1.998.dsc is already in pool with the same content.
<cjwatson> 2016-06-30 17:17:12 DEBUG   /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-archive/canonical-chromium-builds/stage/ubuntu/pool/main/c/chromium-browser/chromium-browser_51.0.2704.79-0ubuntu0.12.04.1.998.debian.tar.xz is already in pool with the same content.
<cjwatson> 2016-06-30 17:17:16 ERROR   PoolFileOverwriteError: 875f63c4edcceadfa0b0acb4e07947344fedbc30 != 09a517d82f2942b507dc609d33cc40a888fb021f for /srv/launchpad.net/ppa-archive/canonical-chromium-builds/stage/ubuntu/pool/main/c/chromium-browse
<cjwatson> r/chromium-browser_51.0.2704.79.orig.tar.xz, skipping. (OOPS-b6dbc439b2daac6b1a04383626f57d29)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-b6dbc439b2daac6b1a04383626f57d29
<cjwatson> And several other similar ones
<chrisccoulson> oh, chad isn't in here
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, thanks. I'll let chad know (they're his uploads, I just want to publish them)
<cjwatson> Hm.  I wonder if there was a truncation bug or something
<cjwatson> Let me have a quick poke
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: I'll fix it later, need to go for dinner now.  Not your problem
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> File's truncated on disk due to a bug that's (at least in part) now fixed
<Prottey> Hi. I'm behind a HTTP proxy, and it seems dput doesn't support proxy settings yet. Is there any alternative way to upload to PPA?
<cjwatson> Prottey: Well, an HTTP proxy isn't going to help much with FTP
<cjwatson> Prottey: You can use SFTP though, and you may be able to tunnel that through a proxy (e.g. using corkscrew)
<Prottey> it has support for CONNECT method, yeah
<cjwatson> Prottey: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/Uploading
<Prottey> do I have to make SSH keys to upload via SFTP?
<Prottey> and register them?
<cjwatson> Yes
<cjwatson> Should be a fairly quick job though
<Prottey> btw I already managed to manually upload everithing over FTP via curl :P
<Prottey> s/everi/every/
<cjwatson> Heh, OK.
<Prottey> they should make dput honor http_proxy though
<cjwatson> /usr/share/doc/dput/TODO:3. Support ftp-over-http for ftp proxy users
#launchpad 2016-07-01
<ricotz> hello, could some take a look at that publishing progress of ppa:ricotz/red? http://ppa.launchpad.net/ricotz/red/ubuntu/dists/yakkety/ suggests that the Release.new is around for 6hours
<ricotz> huh, funny just now it processed it
<ricotz> hmm, Release.new is still there -- http://ppa.launchpad.net/ricotz/red/ubuntu/dists/yakkety/Release.new
<wgrant> ricotz: Ah, there was an issue with the librarian around that time, and it caused the publisher to crash while building your yakkety by-hash tree. Any change (deletion, copy, upload, etc.) in yakkety will fix it.
<ricotz> wgrant, ok, I see, lucky me ;)
<wgrant> ricotz: Very :(
<chrisccoulson> cjwatson, thanks for fixing https://launchpad.net/~canonical-chromium-builds/+archive/ubuntu/stage/
<cjwatson> chrisccoulson: ah yes, was going to say once I'd checked
<renatosilva> hi, can anyone please take a look? thanks https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/295838
<cjwatson> done
<renatosilva> cjwatson: thanks
#launchpad 2016-07-02
<TylerK> I'm getting errors whenever I try to log in to Launchpad, no matter what browser I try (Internet Explorer, Mozilla Firefox, etc). It just says "Oops, something went wrong in Launchpad," and gives a unique error ID.
<TylerK> I checked the Launchpad status page on identi.ca, and no issues are currently being shown on that page. What do I need to do?
#launchpad 2016-07-03
<renatosilva> why does the branches.atom feed sometimes lists additional branches, then you fetch again and it disappears?
#launchpad 2017-06-26
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Maintenance 05:00 - 05:15 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<alkisg> Launchpad is down currently...
<wgrant> alkisg: /topic
<alkisg> Sorry, blind :D ...Maintenance 05:00 - 05:15 UTC
<wgrant> We're back, but things might be slightly sluggish for a few minutes.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<acheronuk> wget https://launchpadlibrarian.net/325593470/buildlog_ubuntu-artful-amd64.kreport_3.0.1+p17.10+git20170626.1244-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> Connecting to launchpadlibrarian.net (launchpadlibrarian.net)|91.189.89.228|:443... connected.
<acheronuk> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 503 Service Unavailable
<acheronuk> 2017-06-26 14:16:35 ERROR 503: Service Unavailable.
<acheronuk> and in a browser....
<acheronuk> Content Encoding Error
<acheronuk> The page you are trying to view cannot be shown because it uses an invalid or unsupported form of compression.
<acheronuk>     Please contact the web site owners to inform them of this problem.
<Xeha> seems its a bit borked, same for me. also i dont get notifications of new build jobs which got uploaded. guess we gotta wait
<darkblue_b> hi all - our team lead has a Launchpad PPA for the set of python-related things we need.. can someone do a little hand-holding so I can get oriented ?   I do know how to code, just not a Luhcnpad user
<darkblue_b> (I believe the working one is here)  https://launchpad.net/~gcpp-kalxas/+archive/ubuntu/jupyter
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Librarian maintenance in progress | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> acheronuk,Xeha: investigation is underway, sorry for not noticing this earlier
<cjwatson> darkblue_b: I suggest going through https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA first, and then you can ask if there's anything you don't understand after that
<darkblue_b> hm first off, how would you .. an experienced person, decide if pyke is included in that
<darkblue_b> (I doubt the tutorial has that)
<darkblue_b> one dot-deb can contain any amount of python, in any order I would think
<cjwatson> I'm not quite sure what you mean
<cjwatson> are you asking about searching the contents of a given .deb?
<darkblue_b> is python pyke library included in any of those dot-debs?
<cjwatson> I would download it and do dpkg -c foo.deb | grep ...
<darkblue_b> ok yes, thx.. trying
<cjwatson> though it can be quicker to look at build logs
<darkblue_b> where are build logs ?
<cjwatson> you may want to wait a bit - one of our file servers is having trouble at the moment
<darkblue_b> oh ouch
<cjwatson> linked off each build under "View package details"
 * darkblue_b on hold
<mdeslaur> is something wrong with the builders? all my packages I uploaded to the security team PPA failed without build logs
<cjwatson> we just had a librarian incident
<cjwatson> I'll retry everything affected in a bit, but I may not be able to see security uploads, so go ahead and retry those
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> I think the librarian is out of the woods now
<mdeslaur> thanks cjwatson
 * mdeslaur lights a candle for librarian
<cjwatson> all retried now
<mdeslaur> thanks!
<SimonKLB> hey, im having trouble logging in with a new account on launchpad, anyone here that can take a look?
<SimonKLB> Error ID: OOPS-26f110905cd92dd7aeb5835055b6755a
<ubot5`> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-26f110905cd92dd7aeb5835055b6755a
<cjwatson> SimonKLB: I'll have to wait for our OOPS analysis system to catch up with that, but I can fix it after that.  I can email you when it's done if you like?
#launchpad 2017-06-27
<stub> Why do we have +git in urls like git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/project/+git/repo or git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~uname/project/+git/repo ?
<wgrant> stub: The former doesn't exist.
<wgrant> The latter is usually shortened to git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~USER/PROJECT, unless the user requires multiple repos for the same project.
<stub> I keep ending up with multiple repos (software, charm, deb packaging, maybe snap packaging)
<stub> Is the +git there to keep the paths the same with the https: url namespace? And +git needed there for disambiguation?
<wgrant> stub: Seems like you might be able to get away with different branches for that.
<wgrant> stub: But yes, we didn't want to have a path mismatch between git.launchpad.net and launchpad.net.
<stub> yeah, but orphaned branches and multiple working trees is a solution that is worse than the problem
<stub> multi-repos seems easier to work with
<stub> So I could use teamname, project name and repo calculate the git url unambiguously, except for non-project repos or distro packaging branches
<wgrant> stub: What are you trying to do?
<wgrant> All Git repositories have a full path of the form ~OWNER/TARGET/+git/REPO
<wgrant> Where TARGET is PROJECT or DISTRIBUTION/+source/PACKAGE
<wgrant> There are additionally TARGET and ~OWNER/TARGET aliases which may point to one of the in-scope repositories.
<wgrant> https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git#Repository_URLs
<stub> Thinking about 'go get launchpad.net/project', 'go get launchpad.net/~owner/project' and 'go get launchpad.net/~owner/project/repo'
<wgrant> oh, and TARGET may be omitted for junk repos, of course.
<stub> (and all the related go tooling, which is based on 'go get')
<stub> Wondering if it is an LP problem, adding the magic headers so we can pull private branches and such, or a go tool problem, extending its support of launchpad.net for bzr branches to bzr + git
<wgrant> stub: LP already gross language-specific HTML metadata.
<wgrant> "go get launchpad.net/foo" should work for bzr or git.
<wgrant> Project pages have a go-import meta tag
<stub> Not for private branches, which I guess makes this a go tool problem
<cjwatson> You can have multiple working trees for the same repository, of course
<cjwatson> Especially with modern git and git-worktree, though you can always just have multiple clones
<stub> cjwatson: yes. I do that to maintain a 'built' branch in some of my charms, but it gets tricky and I'm not sure it is worth it.
<stub> (charm built to another branch/worktree of the same repo)
<stub> c/built/build/
<rbasak> Using separate repositories instead of multiple worktrees introduces a further problem of having to always push to the right place to get the repository itself updated correctly.
<cjwatson> Usually I find that a profusion of repositories for basically the same project indicates that I'm doing something wrong :)
<rbasak> Worktrees were invented to solve these problems :)
<wgrant> We support multiple repositories per (user, target) mostly for cases where different permissions are required.
<stub> My packaging branch has my software pulled in as a git submodule at the moment. I'm trying to work out the least worst solution.
<cjwatson> git-dpm
<cjwatson> (IMO)
<stub> ta
<rbasak> Why not merge the upstream in to the packaging branch? That's another way that is very common (gbp).
<stub> Its particularly crappy with go, where stuff will only build if it is located in $GOPATH/src/package, yet other projects using the software as a library need things at the top level
<cjwatson> (git-dpm also merges the upstream into the packaging branch; the main difference between the two is in the style of patch management)
<rbasak> (IMHO, git-dpm is quite complicated to grasp, and gbp is much easier when big sets of patches upon upstream are not needed)
<cjwatson> Yeah, as usual there are multiple different factions :-)  But either gbp or git-dpm is waaaaaaaaaaaaay saner than submodules.
<stub> I tried to make a submodule of another branch in the same repo the other day. But that failed.
<wgrant> Everything about submodules is awful.
<rbasak> I've found that submodules don't work so well when you have branches with the submodules rooted at different places (or going from branches with a submodule to branches without, etc).
<rbasak> It's workable but it seems to me that an understanding of the internals is needed in that case - which I do know, but the UX seems especially poor otherwise.
<cjwatson> I've found that submodules don't work so well
<rbasak> :-)
<stub> least worse solution ;)
<stub> (or is it least worst solution? )
<wgrant> Submodules are worst worst.
<stub> Some people prefer them to subtrees
<cjwatson> I have one remaining place where I used submodules and I regret it.  Should've just merged.
<cjwatson> (debian/grub-extras in the grub2 packaging)
<rbasak> Is it possible to use a merge process instead of multiple submodules? I've never tried that.
<cjwatson> Should be, subtree merge strategy or similar
#launchpad 2017-06-28
<apw> cjwatson, the listof valid sections, is that something we have the ability to change ?  (for context we just had an upload rejected on sync for a new one, reported on #ubuntu-release)
<cjwatson> apw: yes, but I'll reply on #ubuntu-release rather than here
<apw> cjwatson, thanks
<acheronuk> a bug being spammed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/111195
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 111195 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "[apport] kicker crashed with SIGSEGV in KickerTip::display()" [Medium,Fix released]
<cjwatson> acheronuk: cleaned up; https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion next time please
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Hardware maintenance on script server for about 30 minutes; MP diffs, branch/repository scans, copies, snap uploads, etc. queued | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<cjwatson> nacc: Your doc fix is live at https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#archive-getPublishedSources now
<rbasak> cjwatson: thanks!
<nacc> cjwatson: great, thanks!
<alkisg> Hi guys, I'd like some input on this project setup:  https://launchpad.net/ltsp
<alkisg> LTSP has 3 subprojects, called ltsp, ldm and ltspfs, in different git repositories. Currently they're declared as "Series and milestones". Does that make sense, or should they be declared as separate launchpad projects?
<cjwatson> If they're independent codebases, I'd be inclined to have them as separate projects (and a project group to cover them all if you can be bothered)
<cjwatson> Series are weird ways to represent that
<nacc> alkisg: i'd agree with cjwatson. The series/milestone doesn't make sense for independent code. As they would normally refer to (i think) 1.x, 2.x, 3.x or whatever
<nacc> alkisg: all for the same code base that is
<alkisg> Thank you guys. But what about existing translations, can those be moved?
<alkisg> Or will the be lost with the move? Not the .pot/.po, but the internal launchpad memory...
<cjwatson> I'm not currently sure I'm afraid, I don't know translations all that well
<cjwatson> wgrant might know when they're around
<alkisg> Ty; I'll ask him before doing such a bold move ;)
<alkisg> And another question please... ogra has at some point started https://launchpad.net/ltsp-manager/, but it was never released. 10 years later, I started an unrelated project but wanted to use that name, and he agreed.
<alkisg> I think now it would be best to complete delete https://launchpad.net/ltsp-manager/ and re-create it, right?
<alkisg> So as to remove any "history" related to the previous, unreleased package...
<cjwatson> there's not much point deleting and re-creating the project, but maybe clear out its remaining bzr branches
<alkisg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ltsp-manager
<alkisg> There are 4 bug reports there, saying that it's not working at all
<alkisg> Wouldn't deleting the project get rid of those?
<alkisg> Also, I can't change the "Registered     2006-06-16     by     Oliver Grawert" line...
<alkisg> (which doesn't apply anymore, since it's a different project...)
<alkisg> Let me ask it in another way, if I ask ogra to delete it, I can then re-create it, right? Or will I get blocked by some kind of history that launchpad will keep internally?
<cjwatson> Packages aren't projects
<cjwatson> And does the registration date really matter?
<alkisg> I can't claim "it's a new project" if it says 2006 :D
<cjwatson> Oliver won't be able to delete it - project deletion is an admin thing and we'd have to rename the inactive project aside to avoid a collision
<cjwatson> Sounds like a certain amount of admin work for not much gain
<alkisg> Is it possible to replace the owner? (of course both will agree)
<alkisg> Having ogra as the owner, when he's not related at all to the codebase, sounds a bit strange..
<cjwatson> ogra isn't the owner, only the registrant
<cjwatson> Which is a statement about history rather than something that conveys privilege
<alkisg> Ah
<cjwatson> So I mean if it reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally bothers you and ogra agrees then we can do it; it would be a request to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion.  I'm just saying it seems like pretty minimal benefit, but whatever
<alkisg> Thank you cjwatson, I'll start setting up the project there then, and ask if I have any issues that I don't have access to fix them
#launchpad 2017-06-29
<mapreri> can you remember me the trick to cause launchpad to schedule builds for new architectures?  I forgot to add arm* to my ppa before uploading, now it's building the package only for amd64/i386 and I want the other archs too
<mapreri> I remember doing something with copy-package in the past but I can't seem to be able to find the exact combination of flags, or something
<mapreri> I either get "same version already building in the destination archive for Artful" (without -b) or "source has no binaries to be copied" (with -b)
<mapreri> oh, waiting for the builds to finish seems have been enough, nice
<cjwatson> right, it's with -b but you have to wait for builds
<cjwatson> the copier is a bit ... eccentric
#launchpad 2017-06-30
<alkisg> wgrant: hi, due to some mistake in the past, https://launchpad.net/ltsp has 3 "series", ltsp, ldm, and ltspfs, while they should actually be separate projects. Now I want to remove them from series and make them projects, but I'm worried about the internal launchpad translations memory...
<alkisg> For example, https://translations.launchpad.net/ltsp/ldm/+pots/ldm/el/+translate shows that I translated some strings in 2008-08-28. If we move LDM into a separate project, will that memory be lost?
<wgrant> alkisg: How do you intent to effect the move?
<alkisg> wgrant: I open to any advice you have :)
<alkisg> *I'm
<wgrant> alkisg: I can move each translation template across to a series in a different project, but it's not possible to move the series themselves.
<alkisg> So if I create an ldm project, move/push its git repository there, create a bzr mirror like we already have, arrange a trunk series for translations, and ask you to move the ldm.pot template, then the translations memory won't be lost?
<alkisg> We only use the series for translations now, we don't use them for anything else
<alkisg> So if something else is lost on the move, we don't mind
<wgrant> alkisg: Yep, everything should be intact on the other side.
<wgrant> Everything's basically contained within the template, and I can easily reparent the template.
<alkisg> Ah very nice! Thanks a lot, I'll get a final confirmation from the other ltsp devs and get to it.
<wgrant> alkisg: I've just tested on staging, and you can see the result at https://translations.staging.launchpad.net/test-ldm/trunk/+pots/ldm. Let me know if anything looks off.
<alkisg> wgrant, it says: Lost something?
<wgrant> alkisg: Ah, try now.
<alkisg> wgrant: seems fine to me! I've just sent a mail to ltsp-developer ML, if they all agree I'll start it and then ask for your help. Thank you very much!
<wgrant> alkisg: Sounds good, np.
#launchpad 2017-07-01
<SuperPulseaudio> sup! need help with this https://askubuntu.com/questions/930168/
<alkisg> SuperPulseaudio: I think you're in the wrong channel, try asking in #ubuntu
#launchpad 2017-07-02
<mitya57> Our artful builds started failing with “E: The repository 'file:/home/buildd/work/apt ./ Release' is not signed.” recently. Does anybody know what causes this?
<mitya57> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/326489859/buildlog.txt.gz
<cjwatson> mitya57: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-buildd/+bug/1701826
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1701826 in launchpad-buildd "APT 1.5: E: The repository 'file:/home/buildd/work/apt ./ Release' is not signed. " [Critical,In progress]
<mitya57> cjwatson, thank you, subscribed
#launchpad 2018-06-25
<LocutusOfBorg> do we have some autopkgtestsuite armhf outage?
<cjwatson> You'd have to ask somebody who maintains autopkgtests
<wgrant> LocutusOfBorg: autopkgtest isn't run by Launchpda
<wgrant> #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-release might be able to help.
<cjwatson> It's possible it didn't come up properly after the fire-induced outage
<wgrant> Indeed.
<LocutusOfBorg> yep, this is why I asked here, I noticed the outage was mentioned here
<LocutusOfBorg> anyway, reporting to release
#launchpad 2018-06-28
<aspiers> hi, I'm getting "Timeout error" when trying to file a bug
<aspiers> (Error ID: OOPS-e1323724cba4d1791ae5a74ec04cb1e8)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-e1323724cba4d1791ae5a74ec04cb1e8
<aspiers> I tried a few times over a few minutes as advised - always the same
<aspiers> e.g. (Error ID: OOPS-3a9060758165143e255c196bcfebcfdf)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-3a9060758165143e255c196bcfebcfdf
<cjwatson> aspiers: that one really is a "wait a bit longer" case - it usually seems to take around ten minutes to clear.  it's some strange internal lock in our database that blocks creating temporary tables, we think - we're hoping that the next big postgresql upgrade we do will help
<aspiers> cjwatson: ok thanks a lot!
<aspiers> cjwatson: it worked eventually :)
<cjwatson> good
#launchpad 2018-06-29
<bluesabre> I'm currently migrating Catfish (lp:catfish-search) to the Xfce infra... if I change the bug tracker to Xfce Bugzilla, what will happen to the existing bugs on Launchpad? Do they persist, disappear, or is that action blocked on their are already bugs reported?
<bluesabre> my tired brain wrote the last part of that question :D
<wgrant> bluesabre: Bug listings will disappear, but the bugs will still be visible if you know their URLs
<bluesabre> wgrant: Thanks, I can work with that. :-)
#launchpad 2018-06-30
<houseman_man> staging down?
<houseman_man> or rather i should ask, is staging.launchpad.net down for everyone or just me?
<cjwatson> houseman_man: It's down every Saturday for a full restore for production.
<cjwatson> It should be up again sometime earlyish on Sunday.
<houseman_man> ah, thank you cjwatson
#launchpad 2019-06-25
<cpaelzer> wgrant: cjwatson: sorry to bother you again but since ppc usually is fast and >50% are in cleaning state I wanted to ask if ppc64el builders need a bump again
<cjwatson> they are being automatically stabbed
<cjwatson> if they're not working then the cloud is busted
<cpaelzer> a rather high queue time on arm can happen, but if ppc > the rest that would be uncommon
<cpaelzer> cjwatson: oh interesting
<cjwatson> I cannot look more right now because I'm in a sprint
<cjwatson> the automatic thing was the best I could do for the time being
<cpaelzer> np, thanks for the info cjwatson
<tjaalton> hi, wonder why linux-firmware sru uploads still show diff's as pending, like here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/disco/+queue?queue_state=1
<tjaalton> after 11h
<cpaelzer> maybe ppc just has quite some leftover from the archive rebuild
<cjwatson> cpaelzer: no there is a real problem with the cloud - we just haven't had a chance to work with IS to fix it
<cjwatson> tjaalton: stuck job I guess, give me a bit
<tjaalton> cjwatson: thanks, bionic/cosmic too
<cjwatson> yeah, series won't matter when the job queue is stuck :)
<cjwatson> apparently backlogged since Friday, I should check my cronspam more often
<cjwatson> so it will take quite a while to clear
<cjwatson> clearing gradually now
<tjaalton> great, thanks
<Eickmeyer> Is the arm build farm stuck or are we seriously looking at a long queue with hardly any movement on the builders?
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Got any ideas?
<tjaalton> apparently things are stuck again
<teward> tjaalton: i already poked Canonical Sysadmin about it, since there was no response here
<tjaalton> cool
<tjaalton> I'm waiting for some sru debdiffs to be generated
<tjaalton> since ~12h ago
<cjwatson> tjaalton: I told you already that there was a huge backlog
<cjwatson> it is not stalled and is still making progress
<cjwatson> I poked the build farm some
<cjwatson> people seriously need to chill about queue lengths during a test rebuild though
<cjwatson> looks like a chunk of builders failed to reset during the unexpected cert expiry earlier - ppa-reset tried to mark the builders as active and failed with cert errors
<cjwatson> so that's a known cause now fixed
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok, didn't realize it was that huge, sorry
<cjwatson> I can't easily see how long, I'm afraid, but with four days of outage I'd expect it to take ... a while
<tjaalton> I was just meant to review the sru's before being off again
<Eickmeyer> cjwatson: Sorry for the noise then. I didn't realize there had been an outage, and I can't tell if it's a test rebuild.
<cjwatson> yeah it's ok, I just came back from dinner to find that I had pings about the same thing in like five channels
<cjwatson> which was a bit WHOA
#launchpad 2019-06-27
<ricotz> cjwatson, hi :), looks like the ppa publisher is stuck again (for 7 hours)
<hloeung> ricotz: how's it now?
<hloeung> also, which PPA?
<ricotz> hloeung, e.g. https://launchpad.net/%7Emozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/firefox-next/+packages
<hloeung> ricotz: ok, it's unstuck and doing stuff now
<hloeung> should get to those packages soon
<ricotz> hloeung, thanks
#launchpad 2019-06-28
<GyrosGeier> hi
<GyrosGeier> is there a way to download a mailing list archive, or to search by author?
<GyrosGeier> I'm looking for an older patch I submitted but can't find on my machine
<cjwatson> Annoyingly it isn't currently possible for users to download mailing list archives (I'm hoping we could improve this when we port to Mailman 3).  Is it not possible to find it with a search engine (using site: and inurl:)?
<GyrosGeier> not really
<GyrosGeier> well, I'll try to just recreate the patches
#launchpad 2019-06-30
<wxl> i'm on 2.7.0+bzr6622-15 on 19.10 and trying to do a `bzr fast-export` as part of the conversion to git described here https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Git and i get 'bzr: ERROR: unknown command "fast-export"'
<wgrant> wxl: bzr fast-export comes from the fastimport plugin; on Ubuntu, try installing bzr-fastimport.
<wxl> next question: outside of removing all the bzr branches, how does one change their user to be git by default?
<wgrant> wxl: https://code.launchpad.net/~USER always shows Bazaar branches by default, at present. Is that what you meant?
<wxl> wgrant: yep
<wgrant> There's no way to configure that.
<wxl> oh well i tried XD
#launchpad 2020-06-22
<RikMills> ilasc: builders on NOT x86 look like buildd-manager is fubar again. or at least usual symptom of things not completing
<ilasc> RikMills: looking
<RikMills> ty
<cpaelzer> ilasc: still seems to be the same, what did you find?
<ilasc> cpaelzer: we're working it
<cpaelzer> ah still on it, ok then - thanks
<ilasc> yes cpaelzer, sorry this is taking a while
<cpaelzer> not a problem at all
<ilasc> ok RikMills , cpaelzer looking at the logs looks we got it building again
<cpaelzer> as long as we know someone is on it there is no need to rush
<cpaelzer> I only asked again to make sure it wasn't falling through the cracks
<RikMills> thanks!
<ilasc> cpaelzer: fair enough
<ilasc> :-)
<cpaelzer> arm seems to have pciked up again
<cpaelzer> ppc and s390x I'm not so sure yet
<ilasc> cool, ok
<cpaelzer> but let us give it soem minutes
<ilasc> cpaelzer: checking logs for them in the meantime
<ilasc> cpaelzer: logs look like builds are progressing there
<ilasc> let us know when you check if it doesn't look right to you
<cpaelzer> I will, but first I'll give it some time to actually have a chance to move
<cpaelzer> ilasc: I see builds on all arches again, thanks!
<ilasc> cpaelzer: cool, thanks for letting us know
<LocutusOfBorg> mmm ppc64el machines seems cleaning too much again? e.g. 001 003 006 007 008 009 010 011 013 018 019 020 022 023 024 026 028 029 looks stuck?
<LocutusOfBorg> also s390x look cleaning too much, and queues are rising
<ogra> are there known issues with the arm builders ? i have a snap sitting in "Building soon" since 👍h on armhf and arm64
<ogra> gah
<ogra> since more than 1h
<ogra> (silly emoji plugin)
<ilasc> LocutusOfBorg: ogra
<ilasc> are you still seeing issues with builds ?
<ogra> well, i'm still staring at "Building soon" yeah
<LocutusOfBorg> ilasc, looks more happy now
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/builders seems to be moving though ... but no pick up for me yet
<LocutusOfBorg> well, s390x seems still a bit sad
<LocutusOfBorg> what really worries me is https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pyinsane/2.0.13-1build1/+build/19492566
<LocutusOfBorg> uploading since an hour or so
<LocutusOfBorg> and looks like not a "big package being upload so queue is waiting for it" because other stuff has been processed
<ogra> must be the name 🙂
<LocutusOfBorg> lol I was tempted to do a joke about it :D
<ilasc> 🙂
<ilasc> good one!
<ilasc> so for that build in particular I'm seeing the right things in the logs: BuilderStatus.BUILDING
<ilasc> let's give pyinsane 2.0.13-1build1 a bit and see if it picks up
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/~build.snapcraft.io/+snap/cf88364a393ecf672b24716b37f94086/ is mine is that just a big queue ?
<ilasc> checking now
<ogra> (i wish there was a direct link on the snapcraft.io page so i dont have to fish out the url from a former buils)
<ogra> *build
<ilasc> 🙂
<ilasc> ogra: that looks like a wait in the queue
<ogra> ah, well, then i'll wait
<ogra> sigh ... just went from "in 45min (estimated)" to "in 1h (estimated)" ... this is really starting to hold up my workday 😕 (i'm 3h in now)
<SpecialK|Canon> ogra: I trust that the job eventually completed to your satisfaction?
<ogra> it did !
<ogra> started about 30min after my last line above
* pappacena changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: pappacena (12:00-21:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<SpecialK|Canon> Good good
#launchpad 2020-06-23
<mvo> hey, quick question: I cannot tick the "riscv" box in https://launchpad.net/~mvo/+archive/ubuntu/snapd-riscv/+edit - I would love to test build snapd for riscv in a PPA, is there any way to enable it (or can someone please enable it for me)?
<tomwardill> mvo: you'll need a wgrant for riscv related things, I think they might currently be restricted
<mvo> tomwardill: thanks! I will wait for wgrant then
<wgrant> mvo: Yeah, RISC-V doesn't have virt support yet, so like the old days the PPA needs to be devirted etc.
<wgrant> Do you recall the restrictions there?
<mvo> wgrant: aha, right. is there any place I can test-build a snapd without too much trouble? if not, no problem, we have a snapd/edge ppa but that has a slightly slow test/rebuild cycle (because it builds from master first)
<wgrant> mvo: I can enable it on your PPA, just remember that it means you need to not upload random untrusted stuff to it.
<mvo> wgrant: deal!
<mvo> wgrant: I can delete it after I'm finished too
<mvo> wgrant: hopefully today I can get things to build, it seems like only small glitches in the testsuite with timeouts
<wgrant> mvo: Devirted and enabled riscv64.
<wgrant> Yes
<mvo> wgrant: \o/
<KeithW> Hi folks -- I'm trying to fix a failing VCS import (from GitHub to a bzr branch on Launchpad). URL on Launchpad is https://code.launchpad.net/~keithw/mosh/trunk ; most recent failing import is http://launchpadlibrarian.net/485598267/keithw-mosh-trunk.log
<KeithW> I can't seem to edit the import URL (I don't have permissions to https://code.launchpad.net/~keithw/mosh/trunk/+edit-import), but either way I also don't have a clue how to fix the import error. Any ideas for us?
<pappacena> Hi, KeithW . Do you need to change the URL? I can help you with that (we actually have a feature in the pipeline to allow users to change that).
<pappacena> BTW, do you really need to import it to bzr?
<KeithW> Well, it would be great to change the URL (since it has moved since 2011 but the old one probably still forwards). But I guess I would fear the import would still fail for the same (unknown) reason.
<KeithW> It doesn't *need* to import to bzr, but we have all our recipes reading from the bzr branch so it would be great not to have to rip all that up.
<KeithW> The canonical Git URL is https://github.com/mobile-shell/mosh.git
<pappacena> Yes, it's a strange error. Let me change the URL and see if the error will persist...
<KeithW> Thanks much.
<pappacena> Same problem. I see that we have a recent open bug about that here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1884360. I'll try to give it a bit more priority, since it seems to be a common problem.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1884360 in Launchpad itself "Previously Successful Code Import Now Fails with Invalid SHA" [Undecided,New]
<KeithW> Thanks very much for your help.
<pappacena> You're welcome. Although it's far from ideal, I would suggest you to import it manually and subscribe to the bug, so you'll know when this will be fixed.
<KeithW> Thanks. I subscribed to the bug; I think the issue is we have users who had installed the dev PPA and are wondering why they aren't getting updates when commits are pushed to GitHub.
<wgrant> KeithW: We'd definitely recommend that you transition things over to a proper git import. It's unlikely that the bzr-git issue will be fixed in the next few months, and native fit is absolutely the better way forward.
#launchpad 2020-06-24
<KeithW> wgrant: Sigh. Okay, thanks. I guess we're just pretty nervous about trying to recreate the recipes that have worked since 2012 and not accidentally push a version number that compares > the packages in Ubuntu universe or what we want to be publishing.
<wgrant> KeithW: You'll definitely want to check the version templates carefully before you push to a PPA that people use, indeed.
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, are amd64 and i386 having a sad day or not? looks like queues are increasing a lot...
<LocutusOfBorg> ping wrt the above sentence ^^
<pappacena> Sorry. Let me check.
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<pappacena> LocutusOfBorg: just to keep you posted, the builders are indeed not happy. We are dealing with the situation here...
<pappacena> LocutusOfBorg: should be better now. The queue size seems to be reducing.
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks :)
<LocutusOfBorg> just for curiosity, is this build still progressing or is stuck? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vtk7/7.1.1+dfsg2-4ubuntu4/+build/19490893
<LocutusOfBorg> I would prefer to not retry it, because for unrelated reasons it won't build anymore
<pappacena> uhm. It's a risc-v... maybe wgrant could help here, but its running for a couple of days already, and the log doesn't seems to be changing. It seems to be stuck...
<LocutusOfBorg> yes, no changes since this morning
<LocutusOfBorg> and usually it takes less than one day
#launchpad 2020-06-25
<klay> Morning
<klay> Not sure if this is right place for a bug report, but I can't login to Launchpad using my Ubuntu One account. The webpage says "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad."
<sarnold> klay: did you get an oops-id ?
<klay> sarnold yes: Error ID: OOPS-521147302253f19aec98ca911c435a14
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-521147302253f19aec98ca911c435a14
<sarnold> klay: dang I can't spot anything obvious.. hopefully one of the experts will magically appear
<pappacena> klay: ideally, you should send an email to 	feedback@launchpad.net or isd-support@canonical.com, so it goes to our queue
<klay> pappacena I just sent them an email
<pappacena> Thanks, klay. We will check. I took a quick look at your OOPS, it might be the case that your e-mail is used by another person...
<pappacena> Do you know your Launchpad username?
<pappacena> (or is it the first time you are logging into Launchpad?)
#launchpad 2020-06-26
<nullkit> how i can change Launchpad Id?
<Odd_Bloke> nullkit: You can do it from https://launchpad.net/~/+edit
<nullkit> Odd_Bloke: thanks
<Odd_Bloke> No problem!
<axino> how can I create an MP to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~axino/+git/matterircd-jdstrand/+ref/axino into https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/+git/matterircd-jdstrand/+ref/master ? when I try, LP tells me that "lp:~axino/+git/matterircd-jdstrand is not mergeable into this repository"
<pappacena> It seems that https://code.launchpad.net/~jdstrand/+git/matterircd-jdstrand/+ref/master is not attached to a Launchpad project. Is it just a personal repository? If so, I think it's not possible to create a MP for that from another personal repository.
<pappacena> You should ask to target repository owner to create a project linked to that repository. Then, you will be able to create a MP.
<axino> pappacena: ok thanks
<heewa> Hi! I just registered a launchpad account (heewa-b), but I really would love to recover my 12 year old, completely unused (no activity), account (heewa). There's no way I have my email address from back then (either my first job, or my uni email). Any way of recovering or getting that username?
<pappacena> Hi, heewa . Since that old account doesn't have any activity, is it ok if I just deactivate it and free up the "heewa" username for you?
<heewa> @pappacena, Sure, thanks!
<pappacena> heewa: Done. You can now edit your profile and set your preferred username by visiting http://launchpad.net/~/+edit
<axino> pappacena: note that LP did tell me the following when I pushed my changes
<axino> remote: Create a merge proposal for 'axino' on Launchpad by visiting:
<axino> remote:       https://code.launchpad.net/~axino/+git/matterircd-jdstrand/+ref/axino/+register-merge
<axino> pappacena: perhaps this could only be displayed if it's attached to a project ?
<pappacena> axino: It makes sense. The hint is not really valuable in this case. Do you mind opening a bug for that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<axino> pappacena: I will
<pappacena> This hint on git push is a quite recent feature. We still have room for improvement there.
<pappacena> Thanks, axino !
<axino> pappacena: indeed it is (and it's very good !)
<pappacena> ah, axino . In fact, the MP link to create a MP has as "Target repository" your own lp:~axino/+git/matterircd-jdstrand repository, right?
<axino> pappacena: yeah but I changed it to ~jdstrand
<pappacena> I guess opening a MP to your own repository works out fine. Launchpad only blocks you from opening a MP if the source is a personal repository and a target is *another* personal repository (not linked to a project).
<heewa> @pappacena, Renamed. Thanks for your help :)
<pappacena> Welcome, heewa !
<axino> pappacena: ah I see, alright then
<kyrofa> Say I have two private PPAs: I have read access to PPA A, and write access to PPA B. Is that enough permission that I can request a sync from A to B?
<pappacena> kyrofa: it should be enough.
<kyrofa> I was a bit surprised that folks with read access can't visit the package details page, which made me worry
<kyrofa> But it's not easy to test
<kyrofa> Thanks for the info, pappacena
<sarnold> I don't understand the "read access but not package details access" -- is there an easy-to-understand intuitive reason for that?
<pappacena> You mean the "View package details" link on PPA's main page? Like this page: https://launchpad.net/~twom/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages?
<pappacena> I guess it's possible to see this page even if you are not logged in
<pappacena> Ah, for private PPAs, right?
<sarnold> oh is that the distinctin? yeah it probably was private ppas
<pappacena> I'm not sure if there is a reason for that, actually. Maybe wgran tknows the history behind it...
<kyrofa> sarnold, pappacena: yeah, private PPAs indeed
<kyrofa> The ability to see that page for non-private PPAs while not logged in is one of the reasons I'm confused :P
#launchpad 2020-06-27
<RikMills> wgrant pappacena or whoever... NON x86 builders look like they are buildd-manager type 'stuck'
<coldtobi> Hi, I've got SSO issues when trying to login to launchpad. The error page says to checkout this channel for help…
<coldtobi> (SSO is ubuntu one; I mean of course launchpad.net)
<tomreyn> coldtobi: i won't be able to help, but what'S the error message?
<tomreyn> and at which url are you when trying to login?
<coldtobi> I'm trying to login from https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-autohidetopbar, using the "Login" link on the top right. This redirects me to the Ubuntu One SSO, (where it looks like that I'm already logged in) to confirm the login request. After "Yes, log me in" (could be different, I've got that sentence in German) I get the error. Pasted here:
<coldtobi> https://paste.debian.net/hidden/f086fbf0/
<cjwatson> coldtobi: email feedback@launchpad.net with the oops id in that message, and somebody will help you out
<cjwatson> (though possibly not until Monday, sorry)
